# Knitting Tea Party 20th September 2013



## Lurker 2

We will all have noticed that Sam has not been able to post through this week. I spoke with him Thursday USA time. As well as the obvious computer issue he has a bad chest cold. When we spoke he had just come back from the Doctor and Heidi was collecting his medications. He has had to use his nebuliser quite a lot, and is having to take care lest it develops into a pneumonia. He is hoping that he will be back on line by Sunday.

We miss you Sam, wish you a speedy return to better health, and hope that your computer worries will soon be over! 

I thought I would change how we do things a little and am starting off with a knitting project. 
Sam asked me, a long time ago for illustrations of a guernsey. Now we have a Tea Party goer, TNS, who actually lives some of the year on the island of Guernsey- one of the Channel Islands  part of the British Isles, but closer geographically to France.
Because I dont have a sophisticated Office Program, I cannot insert photos and get them to cut and paste (I have tried in the past- it wont work) so I will have to attach them at the bottom of this.

My source book is The Complete Book of Traditional Guernsey & Jersey Knitting by Rae Compton, published by B.T, Batsford Ltd, London, 1985. 
Guernseys, ganseys and jerseys were knitted mostly in the Sea Ports around the British Isles, with particular patterns having been found specific to various towns. In the early days of photography a number of people took photographs of guernseys being knitted and worn. Typically they are knitted from a fine woollen yarn, often in dark colours. They are worked in one piece, with seam stitches, and usually an under-arm gusset. 

The patterns that I am attaching were found in garments knitted on Eriskay in the Outer Hebrides of Scotland.

There are not exact patterns for the traditional Guernsey- it is a matter of knitting a swatch in stocking stitch, and the design that you have chosen, and calculating from there.

There are number of questions suggested, to be answered:

Which thickness of yarn to use?
What is your tension?
Who is it for and what is the size?
How long from shoulder to lower edge?
How long from lower edge to underarm?
(The difference between the last two gives the depth of the armhole)
How deep is the welt to be?
What type of rib or pattern will be used for the welt?
How many stitches are to be in the gusset?
How many rows or rounds between each increase?
Where is the pattern to start?
Does the pattern draw in the material?
(Ropes will need more stitches for the same width, moss stitch will give the greatest width. Vertical patterns will draw in like ribbing, banded designs may need extra rows to get their full length)
What type of shoulder finishing are you going to use?
What type of neck finishing are you going to use?
Is the sleeve to be banded or plain?
How deep is the cuff to be?
Have you remembered seam stitches?

It is suggested that you graph your chart out on graph paper, to make sure you have answered all the necessary questions. 
If anyone is interested in making a Guernsey/jersey we can continue the 'tutorial' further in the Knitting Tea Party!

Now to food. I am unashamedly giving us some favourites from days gone by, not WW nor diabetic more towards decadent!

A favourite Autumn dish that I make is Ratatouille:
2 egg plants
2  3 tomatoes
1 green pepper
1 small marrow (courgette or zucchini may be used- maybe 3 -4)
Salt and pepper
2 tablespoons oil
garlic
Grated parmesan or tasty cheese
Peel and slice the egg plants and marrow. Skin the tomatoes and slice roughly. Removing all the seeds. Slice open the pepper and remove centre and seeds, and chop it very finely.
Heat the oil, cook the egg plant and marrow for a few minutes, add crushed garlic, tomatoes and pepper, turn the mixture once or twice, and place in an oven proof dish. Sprinkle with grated cheese and finish cooking for 30 minutes at 350F .
From A Taste of France French Cuisine for New Zealanders by Madeleine Hammond, A. H. & A. W. Reed, Wellington * Auckland 1963.

From my days as a meat eater: one of my Dads favourites

Beef Olives

8 pieces rump steak cut about ¼ inch thick + 2 ½ inch x 3 inch
¼ lb button mushrooms
2 level teaspoons chopped parsley
1 large tomato skinned and seeded
Yolk of 1 egg
¾ pint stock or tomato juice
1 small onion
2 oz fresh breadcrumbs
1 level teaspoon mixed herbs
1 oz suet
Seasoning
Dripping
Flour or cornflour for thickening

Beat to flatten steak. Mince any fat from steak with onion+ mushroom skins and stalks. Add to the breadcrumbs, herbs, suet and chopped tomato. Season. Bind with egg yolk. Divide Stuffing between the pieces of steak. Roll up carefully and secure with fine string, toothpicks or cocktail sticks. Brown in a little melted dripping. Place in casserole. Add stock. Cook in a 375 F oven for about 1 hour, until tender. Strain off gravy and thicken Remove string etc., from olives. Arrange on a bed of creamy potatoes, piped. Garnish with sauté mushrooms and peas. Glaze with a little of the gravy and serve.

Sunday Chocolate Cake

3 oz plain block chocolate
12 tablespoons milk
3 oz butter
6 oz plain flour
2 level teaspoons baking powder
1 level teaspoon bicarbonate of soda 
3 oz castor sugar
1 egg
Vanilla essence

Grease and line an 8 ½ inch diameter straight sided sandwich tin with baking paper showing 1 inch above the edge. Put chocolate, milk and butter in a small pan. Heat without boiling, stirring until blended. Cool 5 mins. Sift flour, baking powder and bicarbonate of soda together in a bowl, add sugar. Pour on the chocolate mixture, add egg and vanilla essence, beat with a rotary or wire whisk until smooth. Pour into prepared tin. Bake at 350 F. for about 35 minutes, until well risen and just firm. Turn out and cool on a wire rack. Store in an airtight tin for a few days if desired. Frost the top before serving with chocolate cream.
Frosting: cream 4 oz butter and beat in 2 oz sifted cocoa, 2 oz, castor sugar and 2 oz icing sugar. Add a few drops vanilla essence, and if available, beat in 2 tablespoons double cream.


The next recipe is Celiac friendly,but without any difficult to find ingredients

Blueberry Muffins

1 cup brown sugar
½ cup canola oil
2 eggs
1 ¼ cups plain or fruit flavoured yoghurt, or unsweetened yoghurt
1 tsp vanilla essence
¼ tsp salt
1 cup fine cornmeal
1 cup rice flour
3 tsp baking powder (check that it is gluten free)
1 tsp cinnamon
1 cup frozen blueberries.
Pre heat oven to 200C with the rack just below the middle. Measure sugar and oil into a processor, process until smooth. Add the eggs and process until light and creamy looking. Pour in the yoghurt and vanilla and sprinkle in the salt. Process until mixed.
Measure the cornmeal, rice flour, baking powder and cinnamon, then process in short bursts until there are no lumps. Remove the processor blade, then add the blueberries and stir by hand just enough to mix them evenly through. 
Thoroughly non-stick spray 12 regular muffin pans, then divide the mixture evenly between them using two large spoons. 
Bake for 12  15 minutes or until golden brown. Remove from the oven and leave to stand for 3 -4 minutes before removing from the pans.
Best enjoyed warm from the oven, or reheated. They do not keep well and it is not recommended to freeze them.
From Gluten free baking Simon & Alison Holst, Hyndman Publishing, Amberley, North Canterbury

Well, this is all ready significantly early it is not yet 7 a.m., and Sam does not start us off until 9 a.m., our time.


----------



## Glennys 2

Julie: So glad you have started the new ktp. The reciped sound wonderful. Will have to try them. I have always wanted to make a Guernsey. Now I have no excuse.


----------



## bettyirene

I often make beef olive - everyone in my family loves them, which is unusual, as usually whatever I make there is always someone who doesn't like it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Glennys 2 said:


> Julie: So glad you have started the new ktp. The reciped sound wonderful. Will have to try them. I have always wanted to make a Guernsey. Now I have no excuse.


I thoroughly enjoy guernsey knitting! So glad you like the recipes- if you have any questions about the construction- just ask!


----------



## Lurker 2

bettyirene said:


> I often make beef olive - everyone in my family loves them, which is unusual, as usually whatever I make there is always someone who doesn't like it.


Welcome bettyirene you are up early! often there is someone who wants 'different' - but glad they are a success in your family!


----------



## kehinkle

Thank you, Julie, for starting the TP for us. Recipes sound really good, esp the chocolate cake! 

Hope Sam feels better soon. Healing thoughts going his way.

Here's hoping you and everyone has a great day. 

OH Kathy


----------



## 5mmdpns

Hello everyone! I know that I have not posted much at all last week -- been down with a head cold that settled down into my chest. I think that both are being resolved now. A few more days will tell.
Meantime, I have started another pair of socks. I am making them pink and white striped. I may make them "opposite socks" and alternate the pink and white in different orders on each sock. So on one sock I will start the ribbing in pink, and on the other sock I will start it in white. One sock will have a pink toe, heel, and cuff. The other will have a white toe, heel, and cuff. hmmmm, I think I like this idea. BTW, Joe P is also learning how to knit socks in the round from the cuff down. hahahha, he is learning as I teach him. Here is the pattern we are using. ttyl, nice intro to this week's KTP!!!!! Zoe 
http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/follow-the-basic-topdown-sock-pattern.seriesId-348223.html

(Just as a little side note Julie, I know you and that if it is all decided that Fale is to go back to Australia, you have the peace of mind knowing you did all you could to have him back with you. The Lord may have other plans for the both of you. Hugs and love, Zoe  )


----------



## bettyirene

Lurker 2 said:


> Welcome bettyirene you are up early! often there is someone who wants 'different' - but glad they are a success in your family!


I ALWAYS get up at 4:30 am - it is "MY" time to myself and I love the mornings.


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Hello everyone! I know that I have not posted much at all last week -- been down with a head cold that settled down into my chest. I think that both are being resolved now. A few more days will tell.
> Meantime, I have started another pair of socks. I am making them pink and white striped. I may make them "opposite socks" and alternate the pink and white in different orders on each sock. So on one sock I will start the ribbing in pink, and on the other sock I will start it in white. One sock will have a pink toe, heel, and cuff. The other will have a white toe, heel, and cuff. hmmmm, I think I like this idea. BTW, Joe P is also learning how to knit socks in the round from the cuff down. hahahha, he is learning as I teach him. Here is the pattern we are using. ttyl, nice intro to this week's KTP!!!!! Zoe
> http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/follow-the-basic-topdown-sock-pattern.seriesId-348223.html
> 
> (Just as a little side note Julie, I know you and that if it is all decided that Fale is to go back to Australia, you have the peace of mind knowing you did all you could to have him back with you. The Lord may have other plans for the both of you. Hugs and love, Zoe  )


I am wondering if that may be the case- but still really miss having him around- but to be honest it is the man he was that I miss most.


----------



## Lurker 2

bettyirene said:


> I ALWAYS get up at 4:30 am - it is "MY" time to myself and I love the mornings.


I love the early hours myself!


----------



## FranVan

Thank you for starting the tea party. Glad Sam is taking care with the cold. The recipes look so tempting. Will try them soon. The vest is lovely. I have always admire the people who knit them. Hope everyone has safe and good weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> Thank you, Julie, for starting the TP for us. Recipes sound really good, esp the chocolate cake!
> 
> Hope Sam feels better soon. Healing thoughts going his way.
> 
> Here's hoping you and everyone has a great day.
> 
> OH Kathy


I think we are all hoping the computer issue sorts itself soon- life on the Tea Party is not the same without our Sam! I certainly hope he is recovering from his chest cold.


----------



## Lurker 2

FranVan said:


> Thank you for starting the tea party. Glad Sam is taking care with the cold. The recipes look so tempting. Will try them soon. The vest is lovely. I have always admire the people who knit them. Hope everyone has safe and good weekend.


Good to see you again, FranVan!


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Julie, thanks for stepping in and starting the workshop.

Sending Sam lots of get well hugs.

Mr P and I have been taken for alovely chinese meal this evening and we are now back home and Mr P and Mr Ric are tasting the single malts as Miss Pam and Mr Ric are off to Scotland tomorrow.

Julie, sending you loads and loads of hugs too. xx


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, thanks for stepping in and starting the workshop.
> 
> Sending Sam lots of get well hugs.
> 
> Mr P and I have been taken for alovely chinese meal this evening and we are now back home and Mr P and Mr Ric are tasting the single malts as Miss Pam and Mr Ric are off to Scotland tomorrow.
> 
> Julie, sending you loads and loads of hugs too. xx


Thank you so much, Purplefi. I think you have made a fast bond of friendship with your visitors! I do hope they enjoy Scotland!


----------



## Designer1234

I posted this on the previoius week's forum but wanted to make sure you all see it so here it is again.

FLOOD RELIEF
*To the Tea Party members -- especially those who have or are, sending me parcels for flood relief.I just contacted the Municipal District of Big Horn about the gifts I have received from all of you, others on KP and friends of mine*. 
I talked to Josephine (see letter below)on the phone and she is delighted. I specified that they were to be given to individuals who needed them - not sold to make money for the flood relief. She sounded lovely and was so pleased.

*They are a District that was heavily damaged by the flood -- The town of Exshaw was completely flooded as well as two other small villages. The district is quite large and the flood coordinator advised me that there are 
farms and other small hamlets that lost everything. They were 'too insignificant to get much attention*' There has been a lot of attention received by High River just outside of Calgary, and I feel this area that I reached is not getting the attention and so will get more use from the different donations. I am on a 'high' right now as I was getting discouraged as a lot of flood relief items have to be sent through agencies and I wanted them to go to the actual people affected.

here is her letter - I am so delighted as this is exactly what I hoped we could accomplish!
------------------
_Hi Shirley,

Thank you so much for your kind offer. So many people here as well as further afield in the MD (Municipal District of Big Horn)lost everything and we would greatly appreciate your items.

I am the Flood Recovery Coordinator and will guarantee that any items you donate will not be sold.

I am out of the office next week but will be back on the 2nd October. Please give me a call around that time and we can set up a time for you to come out.

Thanks again Shirley for your incredible kindess and I look forward to meeting you.

Kindest regards,

Josephine Dick
Flood Recovery Coordinator

Municipal district of Big Horn
Exshaw, Alberta_ .


----------



## angelam

Thank you for starting off the Tea Party this week Julie. Love the Guernsey pattern - I might well try it when I have more time. Sorry to hear of Sams health problems. Hope he makes a speedy recovery - we miss him.


----------



## jknappva

Thank you so much, Julie, for getting us started on the new Tea Party. The recipes sound delicious and I haven't had the nerve to knit a guernsey but your vest is fantastic.
I sure hope Sam is soon well. I know from my son's lung problems that a cold is extra hard to deal with and slow to get over. Hope his computer is soon well, also.
Sorry to hear you've had a cold, Zoe. I've sure missed you. I think everyone noticed that you weren't as active as you usually are.
JuneK


----------



## KateB

Thanks for starting us off this week Julie. Really like the recipes too! My mum used to make a form of beef olive by wrapping a link sausage in beef ham, but we called them (with faultless logic :roll: ) Beef ham and links! Once when my younger son was about 14 he had to keep a food diary for a week (boy did we eat well that week!  )and one of the meals he put down was beef ham and LYNX.....don't know what his Home Ec teacher made of that exotic delicacy! I hope Sam gets over his chest cold quickly and that it doesn't develop into anything worse. Hoping too for a better week for you this week, and hopefully some final resolutions.


----------



## Patches39

Thanks Julie, like the recipes, will be trying them. Nice of you to start KTP, good job. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

I have been sorting out someof my family pictures. thought you might like this one of my gd sitting on the crochet cotton strip mat I made for beside her bed, a few years ago.


----------



## Designer1234

Thanks for starting the TP this week Julie == good job! Love the pattern - I am going to keep it as I would love to try it sometime.


----------



## PurpleFi

Off to bed now. Night night from Surrey.


----------



## ptofValerie

A great start to the week, Julie. Much appreciated. Oh, I've eaten too much. I've just come home from a 'pudding party' organised by a neighbour of my sister and in aid of a refuge in Cambodia. The volunteers there do wonderful work and it was a privilege to be able to help with sending a bit of money their way. I've spent today putting the house to rights as in the last two weeks I've had the honey show and the partial packing of my books and things in my room in the University. AND to my delight, Julie I got the spider toy finished. It is in black and dark purple and I can't get a useful photograph that shows the colour contrast but in real life, it looks pretty. I've just begun a crocheted baby blanket, inspired by one done by a very talented member of our senior ladies group in Ballyhalbert. My, but she goes so much and to the highest standards. 

I'm off to bed. The family are coming for a birthday tea for my sister all to happen about 4.30pm on Sunday. My dear daughters are bringing various 'eats' so I don't have much cooking to do. Its 'the usual suspects' coming so it'll be fun and the children do enjoy a birthday party. Goodnight loves.


----------



## martina

Thank you for a good start to this week's Tea Party , Julie. The recipes sound very good and the sweater you made is beautiful. Please tell Sam I hope he is well again soon. 
I am sorry to hear that you have had yet another set back and this latest treatment is just totally rude and inconsiderate. I do hope that you get a satisfactory resolution to your terrible problem., you deserve it. I would be round to help if I lived near enough. You need to take care of yourself as much as possible. 
I have had a lovely day here with my eldest son, a bit of work and a lot of chat and laughs too. Especially nice was having my morning tea and toast made for me instead of by me. We had prawn salad for lunch and a Chinese take away for dinner. My tooth is hurting much less, the antibiotics seem to be kicking in and I haven't needed painkillers at all today, 
My prayers for all who need them, my best wishes to all.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I have been sorting out someof my family pictures. thought you might like this one of my gd sitting on the crochet cotton strip mat I made for beside her bed, a few years ago.


She's a darling at any age. I love the colorful mat you made her!
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover

So sorry Julie, was still on old TP! Will repost here.  

I'm done!! I have been struggling along on this stupid shawl and the "waving" is just not showing up. I hsve read and reread, I have marked the chart so its easier to follow. This morning I started a new one out of scrap yarn to see if I could find my error, it looks exactly like my first one. It's nice just doesn't have the wavy part like it should. Looked on ravelry for errata sheet, none looked at KAL on Ravelry, everyone says easy to do well written charted pattern. @&!#/)(&!//#!+ PFUI 
Really disappointing maybe someday I will try it again, DONT hold your breath!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Designer1234 said:


> I posted this on the previoius week's forum but wanted to make sure you all see it so here it is again.
> 
> FLOOD RELIEF
> *To the Tea Party members -- especially those who have or are, sending me parcels for flood relief.I just contacted the Municipal District of Big Horn about the gifts I have received from all of you, others on KP and friends of mine*.
> I talked to Josephine (see letter below)on the phone and she is delighted. I specified that they were to be given to individuals who needed them - not sold to make money for the flood relief. She sounded lovely and was so pleased.
> 
> *They are a District that was heavily damaged by the flood -- The town of Exshaw was completely flooded as well as two other small villages. The district is quite large and the flood coordinator advised me that there are
> farms and other small hamlets that lost everything. They were 'too insignificant to get much attention*' There has been a lot of attention received by High River just outside of Calgary, and I feel this area that I reached is not getting the attention and so will get more use from the different donations. I am on a 'high' right now as I was getting discouraged as a lot of flood relief items have to be sent through agencies and I wanted them to go to the actual people affected.
> 
> here is her letter - I am so delighted as this is exactly what I hoped we could accomplish!
> ------------------
> _Hi Shirley,
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind offer. So many people here as well as further afield in the MD (Municipal District of Big Horn)lost everything and we would greatly appreciate your items.
> 
> I am the Flood Recovery Coordinator and will guarantee that any items you donate will not be sold.
> 
> I am out of the office next week but will be back on the 2nd October. Please give me a call around that time and we can set up a time for you to come out.
> 
> Thanks again Shirley for your incredible kindess and I look forward to meeting you.
> 
> Kindest regards,
> 
> Josephine Dick
> Flood Recovery Coordinator
> 
> Municipal district of Big Horn
> Exshaw, Alberta_ .


WOW What a lovely response. So glad you found some one willing to distribute the items freely.


----------



## Tessadele

Hello Julie, thanks for starting this KTP in Sam's absence, if you speak to him be sure to give him my love & best wishes for a quick return to good health. The recipes look good and the Jersey info very interesting. Don't think I will be knitting one tho, my fingers don't seem to cope with long jobs now. Maybe when this flair up in my fingers settles down I'll be able to start again.
I'm sorry Fale's relatives treat you so badly, but I'm sure he doesn't realise what is happening himself, he's probably been fed a load of lies. Try to keep positive- God moves in mysterious ways.

Tessa


----------



## Grandmapaula

Julie, thanks for starting the TP this week. I'm still praying for you and this crazy situation you are in. I think you are right when you said you were better off when you didn't see them much.

Hope Sam feels better soon (and his computer, too).

Well, gotta go feed DH - we went shopping, so late dinner tonight! Love and prayers for all, Paula


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, I know you have made Sam very proud. What a lovely start to the Tea Party. So sorry to hear that Sam is sick and I imagine a cold is quite serious for him.

The recipes are so interesting and I'm sure delicious. Absolutely love the knitting you showed us and the guernsey's are fabulous. That vest is amazing. Well done!!! I definitely want to do a guernsey. I have to start that Aran for my DIL and finish that for Christmas but really want to and always have wanted to do a guernsey.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Zoe hope your cold gets better quickly. Love the sock pattern and really appreciate you posting it. Have TONS of fingering weight sock yarn.


5mmdpns said:


> Hello everyone! I know that I have not posted much at all last week -- been down with a head cold that settled down into my chest. I think that both are being resolved now. A few more days will tell.
> Meantime, I have started another pair of socks.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Glennys 2 said:


> Angora1: have made brownies with black beans and they turned out pretty good. The only thing is they have to be eaten within about 3 days as they don't last long (getting moldy).


Thank you for the Heads Up. We'll just have to suffer through making sure they are eaten within 3 days. LOL At least I know not to make a double batch unless I'm freezing them.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Zoe hope your cold gets better quickly. Love the sock pattern and really appreciate you posting it. Have TONS of fingering weight sock yarn.
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I know that I have not posted much at all last week -- been down with a head cold that settled down into my chest. I think that both are being resolved now. A few more days will tell.
> Meantime, I have started another pair of socks.
> 
> 
> 
> Gwenie, Zoe, and Sam,
> Hope you will all soon be over your colds. I think this is what I fought off. I know it is miserable so please take care of ourselves. Hope you are on the other side of it now Gwen. Sam, thank goodness Heidi will see you are taken good care of. Thanks for leaving us in Julie's capable hands. Zoe, please feel better soon!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Thanks for starting us off this week Julie. Really like the recipes too! My mum used to make a form of beef olive by wrapping a link sausage in beef ham, but we called them (with faultless logic :roll: ) Beef ham and links! Once when my younger son was about 14 he had to keep a food diary for a week (boy did we eat well that week!  )and one of the meals he put down was beef ham and LYNX.....don't know what his Home Ec teacher made of that exotic delicacy! I hope Sam gets over his chest cold quickly and that it doesn't develop into anything worse. Hoping too for a better week for you this week, and hopefully some final resolutions.


Now that was some exotic and fancy cooking. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer, love the rug you made for your beautiful GD. How nice that she helped make it too. A special memory for both of you. 

Love the letter you got. How wonderful that you accomplished so much with friends to help those in need after the flooding. I'm afraid with my mom being sick and the knitting marathons I rather missed out on this. I will check our closets, if it isn't just knit things, and see what we have in clothing. Is it too late?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Martina, so glad the tooth is not hurting as much and you got some TLC.

PftoValerie, a honey show. Wow, that must have been a lot of work but I'm sure fun. Did you take any pictures. Sounds like you are a VERY busy lady.

Pup Lover, is the shawl called Wavy Shawl? What a shame it isn't working. How far along are you. I'm wondering if it is later in the pattern when something happens to cause it to wave? Would be nice if they explained things more if that is so.

Tessa, hope the fingers quit hurting so much. That's no fun at all. :thumbdown: 

Grandmapaula, bet it will be beautiful down in that area soon. Going to Naples next week as plans go now for the festival. Do you ever go to that? 

Purplefi, you sure know how to throw a party! What fun.

Oh my, I am tired. Had such a fabulous day. We went to the lake and waited to see if they would get enough people to take the boat out and they did. It was such a glorious day for a boat ride from 2:30pm to 4pm. We each had a lovely glass of wine and took in the beauty. I will post photos tomorrow. My oomph got up and went. Hugs to all and BRAVO Julie to a great opening.


----------



## Bulldog

JULIE...thank you for take the helm of our TP. I am so sorry you have had such awful days and nights to experience with Fales family. I am praying for you and that God will lead you to the decision that is very vest for you and your well being.
ZOE...I am so sorry to hear you have been sick. Hope each day gets better for you. Thank you for the sock pattern. Tell Joe I said hello.
GWEN...please take care of yourself. Want you to have the surgery as soon as possible for relief of your pain.
Angie text me and told me not to come today. She thought it would be raining all day and I don't like to drive in the rain. I have done nothing today. Now I am going to finish my first sock so I can start the second of the pair.
Angora...for some reason my pms are disappearing. Will try again tomorrow
Hello Melody...hope it has been good day for you.
Charlotte...you may not be here on paper, but as Jynx and Marianne, you will be in our hearts and our prayers. Ours is a God of healing and miracles. They happen every day.
Off to play now...I Love You All, my sisters and brothers
SAM...healing thoughts and prayers winging your way


----------



## standsalonewolf

hugs and well wishes to all of you


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry to hear that Sam, Gwen and Zoe have all been sick. Sending hugs to you to get well soon.

Bulldog you are so sweet. Thank you for thinking of me.


Julie glad you are hosting the tp. Your pattern looks awesome. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I went to the old tp as well.


We have heavy rain and thunderstorms. Got to go for now.


I finished the 2nd ugg boot topper.


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry to hear that Sam, Gwen and Zoe have all been sick. Sending hugs to you to get well soon.
> 
> Bulldog you are so sweet. Thank you for thinking of me.
> 
> Julie glad you are hosting the tp. Your pattern looks awesome. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I went to the old tp as well.
> 
> I finished the 2nd ugg boot topper.


Those both look fabulous, just fabulous.


----------



## gagesmom

NanaCaren said:


> Those both look fabulous, just fabulous.


       Aww thanks.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Hugs, support and healing energy vibes to all who needs it.

Julie, please keep your needs in mind as well when dealing with Fale's family. I think most families have someone who loves causing discord with in it. It does sound as if some hard decisios must be made for Fale and not everyone will end up happy. I did see an interesting story on one of the news shows about the fact the Kiwi's cannot get permanant residency but stay and work on another type of long term visa. I have to wonder if the disagreeable one is having problems with our immigrarion policies.

For those suffering from colds, I find a great thing to drink is mulledberry tea. Simply stuff a teapot with mulledbery leaves, cover with hot boiled water and let steep for several minutes. Strain into jug and enjoy a teacup full at a time. Keeps in the fridge for several days. It is bright yellow and sweet. But you do need access to a mulledberry tree for the fresh leaves.


----------



## Poledra65

Hi Julie, great start to the TP, I've always wanted to do a Guernsey so this is a great start to it, and the questions seem like they would translate fairly well to construction of any basic sweater, that's a definite plus. 
I'm going to have to make all the recipes, decadent is good sometimes. DH will definitely love the Beef Olive , I see that as becoming a regular for him. 
Been a busy day as it was payday, got the shopping done, and errands done, whew! So now to relax the evening away. 
Thank you for starting us off Julie, hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> Hello everyone! I know that I have not posted much at all last week -- been down with a head cold that settled down into my chest. I think that both are being resolved now. A few more days will tell.
> Meantime, I have started another pair of socks. I am making them pink and white striped. I may make them "opposite socks" and alternate the pink and white in different orders on each sock. So on one sock I will start the ribbing in pink, and on the other sock I will start it in white. One sock will have a pink toe, heel, and cuff. The other will have a white toe, heel, and cuff. hmmmm, I think I like this idea. BTW, Joe P is also learning how to knit socks in the round from the cuff down. hahahha, he is learning as I teach him. Here is the pattern we are using. ttyl, nice intro to this week's KTP!!!!! Zoe
> http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/follow-the-basic-topdown-sock-pattern.seriesId-348223.html
> 
> (Just as a little side note Julie, I know you and that if it is all decided that Fale is to go back to Australia, you have the peace of mind knowing you did all you could to have him back with you. The Lord may have other plans for the both of you. Hugs and love, Zoe  )


Hi Zoe, hope you are back in the pink soon, hello pats to Lucky and just hello to Joe.  Can't wait to see his socks!!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I think we are all hoping the computer issue sorts itself soon- life on the Tea Party is not the same without our Sam! I certainly hope he is recovering from his chest cold.


I second that! Get better Sam, we miss you, but Julie will do a great job filling in until you are back. :thumbup:


----------



## Spider

Bulldog, so glad you got the day to yourself. Hope you had a wonderful and Angie did ok.
Charlotte, you are in my thoughts and prayers.
Julie, thank you for starting us out for another week, and I am so sorry for how you were treated. You don't deserve any of the treatment you have gone through.
Angora, glad you are feeling better.
Nanacaren, thank you for the coffee and pictures. Makes my day.
Purplefi, love the boots and you look like you had a great time. The cake is amazing, will be a hit for sure.
Zoe and Sam! feel better soon.
Gwen, hope you are doing ok, you are becoming a knitting machine.
Love the new purse and knitting bag and sorry you are having troubles with the knitting, that is why I do easy things, and love the boot toppers gagesmom did. All of you are great knitters and great friends.
Worked today so feel behind and tired. It was kinda quiet at the antique store, we redid the main building and put new things in on Wed so will take my IPad tomorrow and take some pictures. Everyone have a good night.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, thanks for stepping in and starting the workshop.
> 
> Sending Sam lots of get well hugs.
> 
> Mr P and I have been taken for alovely chinese meal this evening and we are now back home and Mr P and Mr Ric are tasting the single malts as Miss Pam and Mr Ric are off to Scotland tomorrow.
> 
> Julie, sending you loads and loads of hugs too. xx


 Looks like they are having a fine time. Good looking Hubby's you two have! Y'all are fine looking couples. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Spider

Poledra, loved your pictures. Have been where you live and you are right, lots of different scenery around where you live. Are you working hard and done painting.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> I have been sorting out someof my family pictures. thought you might like this one of my gd sitting on the crochet cotton strip mat I made for beside her bed, a few years ago.


Cute rug, even Cuter GD.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> Zoe hope your cold gets better quickly. Love the sock pattern and really appreciate you posting it. Have TONS of fingering weight sock yarn.
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I know that I have not posted much at all last week -- been down with a head cold that settled down into my chest. I think that both are being resolved now. A few more days will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> Meantime, I have started another pair of socks.
Click to expand...

And if you use the back space on the pattern, it takes you right through all the steps one needs to do the sock construction. I believe the pattern itself starts on page 7 of 7. It is a good pattern and gives the instructions for doing a round toe rather than a Kitchener toe graft.

I am watching Richard II on PBS. I have never seen this one of Shakespear's plays before. I hope it is a good one. Zoe 

BTW, lots of chuckles going on by me 'cause Joe has frogged out his socks so many many times. Now he has changed his yarn from burnt orange ww to white sock yarn! hahahah, he is now using some plastic size 2 needles and they keep bending on him!


----------



## Spider

Poledra65 said:


> Cute rug, even Cuter GD.


Forgot the rug, I want to try doing one of those, Shirley. Are they hard to do?. Also loved the bird stories from everyone they made me laugh.


----------



## pacer

A quick good evening to everyone. Another long day followed with another one tomorrow. Rest on Sunday then back to my crazy schedule. So looking forward to my minivacation in October. Get to spend some time in Chicago with KTP members and then camping with my DB and SIL. We will have a wonderful time. Then the day I return I will help assemble layette sets to go out to disaster areas and third world countries. 

Prayers for Sam to get well again as well as everyone else who is not well.

Julie, thanks for starting us off this week. I have so much catching up to do but that may not happen. 

Dawn...bring your frustrating project and the pattern with you when we get together. Maybe one of us will be able to help you figure out what is going on with it. 

Rookie...Looking forward to our get together. Do you need me to bring anything other than my knitting and other essential items?

Shirley...will you be able to receive my package since you will be out of town when it arrives?

Pontuf....keeping you in my prayers. Take care and stay positive.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Zoe hope your cold gets better quickly. Love the sock pattern and really appreciate you posting it. Have TONS of fingering weight sock yarn.
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I know that I have not posted much at all last week -- been down with a head cold that settled down into my chest. I think that both are being resolved now. A few more days will tell.
> Meantime, I have started another pair of socks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Gwen.
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

Okay for those sick, under the weather, having the blahs, or looking to/or recovering from surgery...Hugs and hope you are back in the saddle again soon. Well, with our group maybe we don't want anyone in saddles as that requires quite a bit of bubble wrap and there is only so much to go around, so just hope you are up and at'em soon.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry to hear that Sam, Gwen and Zoe have all been sick. Sending hugs to you to get well soon.
> 
> Bulldog you are so sweet. Thank you for thinking of me.
> 
> Julie glad you are hosting the tp. Your pattern looks awesome. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I went to the old tp as well.
> 
> We have heavy rain and thunderstorms. Got to go for now.
> 
> I finished the 2nd ugg boot topper.


Those look wonderful!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> Bulldog, so glad you got the day to yourself. Hope you had a wonderful and Angie did ok.
> Charlotte, you are in my thoughts and prayers.
> Julie, thank you for starting us out for another week, and I am so sorry for how you were treated. You don't deserve any of the treatment you have gone through.
> Angora, glad you are feeling better.
> Nanacaren, thank you for the coffee and pictures. Makes my day.
> Purplefi, love the boots and you look like you had a great time. The cake is amazing, will be a hit for sure.
> Zoe and Sam! feel better soon.
> Gwen, hope you are doing ok, you are becoming a knitting machine.
> Love the new purse and knitting bag and sorry you are having troubles with the knitting, that is why I do easy things, and love the boot toppers gagesmom did. All of you are great knitters and great friends.
> Worked today so feel behind and tired. It was kinda quiet at the antique store, we redid the main building and put new things in on Wed so will take my IPad tomorrow and take some pictures. Everyone have a good night.


Good night Spider, sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> Poledra, loved your pictures. Have been where you live and you are right, lots of different scenery around where you live. Are you working hard and done painting.


 I still need to do the bathroom but I don't want to do that room until DH is out on the road for a few days again, it'll be easier to paint when I am the only one here needing to use it I think. :roll: But the Kitchen and Dinning rooms are both done, I am happy with them, very bright and colorful anyway.  
Am going to have to finish working on DSM's bedroom in the next week or so, that way we can get it set up the way she wants it. 
Hope you are doing well, the Antique Shop sounds so interesting, would love to visit it if I ever make to that area. Have been to quite a few in Texas but that's about it. Have a great evening, Hugs,


----------



## Sorlenna

Hello, all...I think I am finally back online at last (I am still reading the TP from the 6th Sept.). We're fine--no flood damage to anything permanent but what a week (more on this later).

Sam, Gwen, Zoe, and anyone else in need of healing, sending good thoughts your way. Julie, thanks for starting the thread off this week and {{{{HUGS}}}} to you. I have not read up yet (I will, however), but I hope that things are settling for you as well.

I may take a while to get back as I have a lot of reading to do, but I have been thinking of all of you every day!


----------



## Poledra65

Oh Sorlenna, so glad to have you back, was getting a bit worried about you. HUGS!


----------



## Pontuf

Julie thank you for hosting our tea party this week! I love the guernsey class! I think a new knitting project is a wonderful idea! I also love your recipes! Great pictures too!


Sam we miss you ! You have put the KTP in capable hands.but three weeks without our Sam is sssooooooooooo looong!


Zoe and Sam please get better. Take care of yourselves. We miss you both so much!

XO
Pontuf


----------



## Pontuf

Thanks Shirley for sharing this! My box should arrive this week. Sorry that it took so long.

XO

PONTUF



Designer1234 said:


> I posted this on the previoius week's forum but wanted to make sure you all see it so here it is again.
> 
> FLOOD RELIEF
> *To the Tea Party members -- especially those who have or are, sending me parcels for flood relief.I just contacted the Municipal District of Big Horn about the gifts I have received from all of you, others on KP and friends of mine*.
> I talked to Josephine (see letter below)on the phone and she is delighted. I specified that they were to be given to individuals who needed them - not sold to make money for the flood relief. She sounded lovely and was so pleased.
> 
> *They are a District that was heavily damaged by the flood -- The town of Exshaw was completely flooded as well as two other small villages. The district is quite large and the flood coordinator advised me that there are
> farms and other small hamlets that lost everything. They were 'too insignificant to get much attention*' There has been a lot of attention received by High River just outside of Calgary, and I feel this area that I reached is not getting the attention and so will get more use from the different donations. I am on a 'high' right now as I was getting discouraged as a lot of flood relief items have to be sent through agencies and I wanted them to go to the actual people affected.
> 
> here is her letter - I am so delighted as this is exactly what I hoped we could accomplish!
> ------------------
> _Hi Shirley,
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind offer. So many people here as well as further afield in the MD (Municipal District of Big Horn)lost everything and we would greatly appreciate your items.
> 
> I am the Flood Recovery Coordinator and will guarantee that any items you donate will not be sold.
> 
> I am out of the office next week but will be back on the 2nd October. Please give me a call around that time and we can set up a time for you to come out.
> 
> Thanks again Shirley for your incredible kindess and I look forward to meeting you.
> 
> Kindest regards,
> 
> Josephine Dick
> Flood Recovery Coordinator
> 
> Municipal district of Big Horn
> Exshaw, Alberta_ .


----------



## Pontuf

Your pictures of the sweater are wonderful

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> I thoroughly enjoy guernsey knitting! So glad you like the recipes- if you have any questions about the construction- just ask!


----------



## Pontuf

Lurker 2 said:


> I am wondering if that may be the case- but still really miss having him around- but to be honest it is the man he was that I miss most.


My heart goes out to you my dear friend. XO


----------



## Spider

Sorienna, glad to have you back . This bunch has been chatting for sure.
Poledra, you are so right about being easier to paint when you are alone and you don't have to stop to do other things and can just keep going and stop when you want.
Just relaxing tonight , allergies are acting up, living around all the lakes and pines and wooded areas I seem to have a lot of seasonal allergies. It was funny, never even knew about them and then when I turned 45 they started. But if that is the worst it have to deal with I can handle that. Just feel tired a lot. We haven't had a frost yet and that will help.


----------



## kehinkle

Only going to post a pic of sunset over Joplin, MO. Hope everyone is has been sick is feeling better.

OH Kathy


----------



## Pontuf

Designer1234 said:


> I have been sorting out someof my family pictures. thought you might like this one of my gd sitting on the crochet cotton strip mat I made for beside her bed, a few years ago.[/qu
> 
> Shirley, Ricks grandmother made one of these rugs years ago. It is at the bottom of the stairs . We love it and so does Pontuf
> The stair


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> Sorienna, glad to have you back . This bunch has been chatting for sure.
> Poledra, you are so right about being easier to paint when you are alone and you don't have to stop to do other things and can just keep going and stop when you want.
> Just relaxing tonight , allergies are acting up, living around all the lakes and pines and wooded areas I seem to have a lot of seasonal allergies. It was funny, never even knew about them and then when I turned 45 they started. But if that is the worst it have to deal with I can handle that. Just feel tired a lot. We haven't had a frost yet and that will help.


Yes, my allergies are acting up a bit too, mostly I'm fuzzy headed and I get sleepy with the pressure behind my eyes. The frost will help, hang in there.


----------



## Pontuf

Very cute ugggs toppers. I need to make a pair for me. Love my Uggs

They are like wearing slippers outside.

gwen sorry to hear you are not feeling well.



gagesmom said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry to hear that Sam, Gwen and Zoe have all been sick. Sending hugs to you to get well soon.
> 
> Bulldog you are so sweet. Thank you for thinking of me.
> 
> Julie glad you are hosting the tp. Your pattern looks awesome. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I went to the old tp as well.
> 
> We have heavy rain and thunderstorms. Got to go for now.
> 
> I finished the 2nd ugg boot topper.


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> Only going to post a pic of sunset over Joplin, MO. Hope everyone is has been sick is feeling better.
> 
> OH Kathy


So beautiful!!!


----------



## Pontuf

kehinkle said:


> Only going to post a pic of sunset over Joplin, MO. Hope everyone is has been sick is feeling better.
> 
> OH Kathy


Great pictures Kathy.

Thanks


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> I am wondering if that may be the case- but still really miss having him around- but to be honest it is the man he was that I miss most.


~~~I said as much in one of my posts....that turned up after the beginning of the new KTP. I still don't have the timing down right. Anyway....the Fale of now is not the Fale you married. Hold tight to the Fale of your more youthful times...when you did not get bothered by the in-laws.
that is what is precious! Carol il/oh


----------



## NanaCaren

Julie thanks for opening the new tea party. the receipts sound awesome. Love the Gluten free one.  The pattern has been saved to try, thanks for posting it. Yippie. 
I had unexpected company stop in tonight, they have just left. Was nice to see Grant,Nix and all four boys. :thumbup: :thumbup: time for me to get some sleep I have a long day planned tomorrow. Michael and I are going to a Cream Cheese Festival, should be super fun.


----------



## Sorlenna

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Sorlenna, so glad to have you back, was getting a bit worried about you. HUGS!


Thank you! Hugs always welcome.  I am almost at the end of the 6th's party...!


----------



## Designer1234

pacer said:


> Shirley...will you be able to receive my package since you will be out of town when it arrives?
> 
> Yes I have arranged for my neighbour to pick it up.
> It will likely arrive after I get back- but she will watch for the postman


----------



## Ezenby

5mmdpns said:


> Hello everyone! I know that I have not posted much at all last week -- been down with a head cold that settled down into my chest. I think that both are being resolved now. A few more days will tell.
> Meantime, I have started another pair of socks. I am making them pink and white striped. I may make them "opposite socks" and alternate the pink and white in different orders on each sock. So on one sock I will start the ribbing in pink, and on the other sock I will start it in white. One sock will have a pink toe, heel, and cuff. The other will have a white toe, heel, and cuff. hmmmm, I think I like this idea. BTW, Joe P is also learning how to knit socks in the round from the cuff down. hahahha, he is learning as I teach him. Here is the pattern we are using. ttyl, nice intro to this week's KTP!!!!! Zoe
> http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/follow-the-basic-topdown-sock-pattern.seriesId-348223.html
> 
> (Just as a little side note Julie, I know you and that if it is all decided that Fale is to go back to Australia, you have the peace of mind knowing you did all you could to have him back with you. The Lord may have other plans for the both of you. Hugs and love, Zoe  )


Zoe...you mentioned Joe P...how is he and his mother? Yes.. I agree very much with what you said that the Lord may have other plans for both Julie and Fale. My niece wrote this on a card for me...when I was going through chemo...
*******When we pray earnestly and nothing seems to happen, we must remember that delay is not denial. *********
I read this to remind me to be patient.

I have been in much pain from my crazy fall with one vertebrae going forward and the one under it going backwards. Three times this week to the chiropractor and probably three next week. Have been keeping up with the KTPrs. This is like having a social meeting daily. Some smiles, some tears and some laughs. Our weather has finally turned cooler with rain. Time to fix my decaf chai tea. Thank you all for keeping me company.


----------



## Railyn

Thank you Julie for starting a new link. Your current life story is beyond belief. I can not begin to imagine what Lupe is thinking. I understand it is a different culture than what I live in yet it seems so unreasonable. Prayers are going up for you. I would so love to met you in person. That would be so fun. I love to bake bread, sew and knit. I would learn so much from you. When I get some other things done, I may consider a sweater. Your vest is stunning!
Hopefully Sam is on the road to recovery. I guess the wild life of Seattle got to him. 
We just finished our evening meal. Homemade cream of potato soup and homemade dill/onion bread. The heat broke so it felt like a soup night, We had about 1 1/2 inches of much needed rain today. God is good! The early part of Sept has been unusually hot, many days about 100F. Too hot for this late in the year.
Hope everyone has a good week-end with much needed rest and healing.


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Julie thanks for opening the new tea party. the receipts sound awesome. Love the Gluten free one.  The pattern has been saved to try, thanks for posting it. Yippie.
> I had unexpected company stop in tonight, they have just left. Was nice to see Grant,Nix and all four boys. :thumbup: :thumbup: time for me to get some sleep I have a long day planned tomorrow. Michael and I are going to a Cream Cheese Festival, should be super fun.


~~~oh oh oh....a cream cheese festival? Talk about heaven!!! Good grief.....the things I miss! Tell us all when you get back! :-D :-D 
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

WEll.....I am at the end of the line....for a few seconds. This line nevers seems to have an end! ) 

Time for me to go to bed. Bro & SIL will be arriving soon....and the weekend begins! Storms were nothing like the weathermen's predictions! bah! I have a glass of wine, need to find my pills....gentle, soothing vibes to all...celebrate the positives! Ignore the negatives! Keep those needles chattering)
Carol il/oh


----------



## Designer1234

Pontuf said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been sorting out someof my family pictures. thought you might like this one of my gd sitting on the crochet cotton strip mat I made for beside her bed, a few years ago.[/qu
> 
> Shirley, Ricks grandmother made one of these rugs years ago. It is at the bottom of the stairs . We love it and so does Pontuf
> The stair
> 
> 
> 
> They last forever. I make one for each of my kids and one for us too.
> 
> I can't do that any more darn it as I could use another one. The little one helped me 'tear' the fabric - and I crochet it with a huge hook. It would finish my shoulder if I tried it.
> 
> I used strips of quilting fabric. She 'helped' me a lot and still remembers .
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

I have a few things to donate and was thinking of sending them either to Colorado (what with the fires and now floods) or here in NM with all the flood victims now. So many needs...I'll just have to keep knitting!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Julie thanks for opening the new tea party. the receipts sound awesome. Love the Gluten free one.  The pattern has been saved to try, thanks for posting it. Yippie.
> I had unexpected company stop in tonight, they have just left. Was nice to see Grant,Nix and all four boys. :thumbup: :thumbup: time for me to get some sleep I have a long day planned tomorrow. Michael and I are going to a Cream Cheese Festival, should be super fun.


Ooh yummy fun, don't forget the camera.


----------



## Spider

Designer1234 said:


> They last forever. I make one for each of my kids and one for us too.
> 
> I can't do that any more darn it as I could use another one. The little one helped me 'tear' the fabric - and I crochet it with a huge hook. It would finish my shoulder if I tried it.
> 
> I used strips of quilting fabric. She 'helped' me a lot and still remembers .


I am going to try one. I have so much fabric around and it would be a good way to use up the fabric and have a big hook. I was thinking it would be hard on a shoulder. When I had shoulder trouble had to quit everything for awhile. And even since the surgery, I have to careful how much hand work of any kind I do. I found out one thing have to have my arms supported when I crochet or knit or needlework. Repetitive motions are hard on hands wrists and shoulders.


----------



## Lurker 2

so many kind words- I am glad everyone is happy while we wait for Sam to recover- and for his computer to get back from the computer man. I am not attempting to reply individually because I don't want to 'dominate' the conversation.
I have just got back from attempting to meet up with Fale and the family, I went with Br. Sioli and Br. Tui but not anyone was at home- we will try again around 6, 6-30 p.m., Praying we may have better luck. At the very least it would be nice to be able to farewell Fale if he really wants to live with the family. Trouble is with the illness, one moment he wants one thing, the next he wants the other. It is so hard for him to know what he wants any longer.


----------



## Designer1234

Spider said:


> I am going to try one. I have so much fabric around and it would be a good way to use up the fabric and have a big hook. I was thinking it would be hard on a shoulder. When I had shoulder trouble had to quit everything for awhile. And even since the surgery, I have to careful how much hand work of any kind I do. I found out one thing have to have my arms supported when I crochet or knit or needlework. Repetitive motions are hard on hands wrists and shoulders.


I have a huge hook and I ripped fabic strips between l/2" and 3/4 " wide. I used so much fabric that I went to Fabric land and bought the cheapest fabric I could find and ripped it about 5 feet or more long so there would be less joins. I started knotting and then ended up folding the fabric strip that was nearly finished with the fabric strip i was joining -- and folded them into 1/3 so they were well joined for about 4 inches. then crochet them - I could never even think of doing one now, sadly. It was hard on my fingers and shoulders so I only did a bit at a time. I crochet into the row before rather than sew the braids around. It was very firm but hard to do. I would recommend braiding and sewing if you have bad shoulders or neck.

When I was first married I made a huge rug for our living room in the army house we lived in I braided old clothes, bought some fabric and we had that run for years. Amazing what you can do with some imagination.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry to hear that Sam, Gwen and Zoe have all been sick. Sending hugs to you to get well soon.
> 
> Bulldog you are so sweet. Thank you for thinking of me.
> 
> Julie glad you are hosting the tp. Your pattern looks awesome. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I went to the old tp as well.
> 
> We have heavy rain and thunderstorms. Got to go for now.
> 
> I finished the 2nd ugg boot topper.


They look so nice...your ugg boot toppers!

Guess the storm is headed this way and tomorrow is our Fiber Festival. The outside part will be a field of mud. :?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> I have a huge hook and I ripped fabic strips between l/2" and 3/4 " wide. I used so much fabric that I went to Fabric land and bought the cheapest fabric I could find and ripped it about 5 feet or more long so there would be less joins. I started knotting and then ended up folding the fabric strip that was nearly finished with the fabric strip i was joining -- and folded them into 1/3 so they were well joined for about 4 inches. then crochet them - I could never even think of doing one now, sadly. It was hard on my fingers and shoulders so I only did a bit at a time. I crochet into the row before rather than sew the braids around. It was very firm but hard to do. I would recommend braiding and sewing if you have bad shoulders or neck.
> 
> When I was first married I made a huge rug for our living room in the army house we lived in I braided old clothes, bought some fabric and we had that run for years. Amazing what you can do with some imagination.


And you obviously have Imagination and Knowledge along with Innovation.


----------



## Spider

Designer1234 said:


> I have a huge hook and I ripped fabic strips between l/2" and 3/4 " wide. I used so much fabric that I went to Fabric land and bought the cheapest fabric I could find and ripped it about 5 feet or more long so there would be less joins. I started knotting and then ended up folding the fabric strip that was nearly finished with the fabric strip i was joining -- and folded them into 1/3 so they were well joined for about 4 inches. then crochet them - I could never even think of doing one now, sadly. It was hard on my fingers and shoulders so I only did a bit at a time. I crochet into the row before rather than sew the braids around. It was very firm but hard to do. I would recommend braiding and sewing if you have bad shoulders or neck.
> 
> When I was first married I made a huge rug for our living room in the army house we lived in I braided old clothes, bought some fabric and we had that run for years. Amazing what you can do with some imagination.


Thanks Shirley! the owner of the shop I work in makes them, all sizes. She loves doing it. Will have to finish some WIPs then maybe a good project for winter. Have been using a lot of fabric for some rectangle quilts I have been randomly sewing together, it is fun to just sit and sew.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> so many kind words- I am glad everyone is happy while we wait for Sam to recover- and for his computer to get back from the computer man. I am not attempting to reply individually because I don't want to 'dominate' the conversation.
> I have just got back from attempting to meet up with Fale and the family, I went with Br. Sioli and Br. Tui but not anyone was at home- we will try again around 6, 6-30 p.m., Praying we may have better luck. At the very least it would be nice to be able to farewell Fale if he really wants to live with the family. Trouble is with the illness, one moment he wants one thing, the next he wants the other. It is so hard for him to know what he wants any longer.


Truly an awful illness Julie as the person you knew and loved disappears. Sorry the family wasn't home and do hope you are able to catch up with them around 6pm. So glad you have someone going with you. Loads of Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

Ezenby said:


> Zoe...you mentioned Joe P...how is he and his mother? Yes.. I agree very much with what you said that the Lord may have other plans for both Julie and Fale. My niece wrote this on a card for me...when I was going through chemo...
> *******When we pray earnestly and nothing seems to happen, we must remember that delay is not denial. *********
> I read this to remind me to be patient.
> 
> I have been in much pain from my crazy fall with one vertebrae going forward and the one under it going backwards. Three times this week to the chiropractor and probably three next week. Have been keeping up with the KTPrs. This is like having a social meeting daily. Some smiles, some tears and some laughs. Our weather has finally turned cooler with rain. Time to fix my decaf chai tea. Thank you all for keeping me company.


Ooh, I do hope the Chiropractor is able to get you the relief you need, it's amazing the things they can do with manipulating the vertebra and joints and such. 
Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Julie, I know you have made Sam very proud. What a lovely start to the Tea Party. So sorry to hear that Sam is sick and I imagine a cold is quite serious for him.
> 
> The recipes are so interesting and I'm sure delicious. Absolutely love the knitting you showed us and the guernsey's are fabulous. That vest is amazing. Well done!!! I definitely want to do a guernsey. I have to start that Aran for my DIL and finish that for Christmas but really want to and always have wanted to do a guernsey.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


And true to your recent form, when you do get there- it will be another masterpiece.


----------



## Lurker 2

standsalonewolf said:


> hugs and well wishes to all of you


How nice of you to drop by, standsalonewolf! don't forget to come back, we would love to know more about you! I am quite fascinated by the user-name you have chosen.


----------



## Poledra65

Oh Julie, I hope that you are at least able to see Fale before he leaves for Australia if that is where he is destined to be. Hugs holding you close.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I said as much in one of my posts....that turned up after the beginning of the new KTP. I still don't have the timing down right. Anyway....the Fale of now is not the Fale you married. Hold tight to the Fale of your more youthful times...when you did not get bothered by the in-laws.
> that is what is precious! Carol il/oh


It is not surprising you thought your timing was out- I think it was 3 p.m., EDT when I started out- I was working on my photos, and somehow inadvertently the thread sent itself. When I checked there had already been around 20 view it, so I thought I best post it on last week's KTP, so us regulars could get there too!
I do agree with your assessment- just hoping something may come from our attempt to find them this evening.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Julie thanks for opening the new tea party. the receipts sound awesome. Love the Gluten free one.  The pattern has been saved to try, thanks for posting it. Yippie.
> I had unexpected company stop in tonight, they have just left. Was nice to see Grant,Nix and all four boys. :thumbup: :thumbup: time for me to get some sleep I have a long day planned tomorrow. Michael and I are going to a Cream Cheese Festival, should be super fun.


I was thinking of you, Caren when I decided to post it- there are so many receipts I could have used- we have such divergent dietary needs! Have fun with the Cream Cheese!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you! Hugs always welcome.  I am almost at the end of the 6th's party...!


Good to see you back Sorlenna- there's quite a few people have been 'absent' for a while- no doubt busy with life!


----------



## Lurker 2

Ezenby said:


> Zoe...you mentioned Joe P...how is he and his mother? Yes.. I agree very much with what you said that the Lord may have other plans for both Julie and Fale. My niece wrote this on a card for me...when I was going through chemo...
> *******When we pray earnestly and nothing seems to happen, we must remember that delay is not denial. *********
> I read this to remind me to be patient.
> 
> I have been in much pain from my crazy fall with one vertebrae going forward and the one under it going backwards. Three times this week to the chiropractor and probably three next week. Have been keeping up with the KTPrs. This is like having a social meeting daily. Some smiles, some tears and some laughs. Our weather has finally turned cooler with rain. Time to fix my decaf chai tea. Thank you all for keeping me company.


Sorry to hear of how much pain you are experiencing, Ezenby- the back and spinal cord are so central to so many functions of the body. As Sam would put it, sending you bushels of healing energy!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> I have a few things to donate and was thinking of sending them either to Colorado (what with the fires and now floods) or here in NM with all the flood victims now. So many needs...I'll just have to keep knitting!


Nice to see you again. How did you ever manage your workshop with the floods and computer problems you have had?


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Truly an awful illness Julie as the person you knew and loved disappears. Sorry the family wasn't home and do hope you are able to catch up with them around 6pm. So glad you have someone going with you. Loads of Hugs.


Not prepared to go on my own! It is hard on him too, because he knows he is forgetting.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ezenby, I went to your posts to see about the fall but I can't find it. So sorry to hear about this and the horrible pain you are in. Just one second can change our life. Hope you can be helped to get out of pain.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> And true to your recent form, when you do get there- it will be another masterpiece.


Wow, I humbly thank you. Hugs dear. May today bring all you wish and desire but most importantly, what you need.


----------



## Ezenby

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, I do hope the Chiropractor is able to get you the relief you need, it's amazing the things they can do with manipulating the vertebra and joints and such.
> Hugs


I have some arthritis mid-way up the spine and this lower back problem is playing havoc with movement of my arms...like movement with yarn and needle.

Shirley...I made some mats from sheets. Picked the sheets up at the resale shop. The more color in the print the better the mat looked. Still have the hook...maybe #20??

Please... someone tell me where to look for the bread recipe. Saw the pictures posted and thought I saved the recipe. Bought the ingredients for the sauerkraut dish. Will make my own gravy from bacon and use sausage. This will please the DH to no end. He loves sauerkraut dishes. Maybe need to serve with the biscuits Gagemom posted. Oh heaven for him...wonder what the heart doctor would say.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Not prepared to go on my own! It is hard on him too, because he knows he is forgetting.


Awwwww. That is so sad. I know it is hard on you too. Perhaps harder because he gets to forget but you don't. Bushels of Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Julie, I hope that you are at least able to see Fale before he leaves for Australia if that is where he is destined to be. Hugs holding you close.


Thanks for the hugs, Kaye- I have his birthday card and his ribbon key 'chain', I have removed my house keys (no need to explain who I don't want to have access) but I replaced them with two little light gadgets, that had been freebies in the mail at some point. These are all ready in my hand bag- hope I am able to deliver them. I have a supply of his favourite foods incase he is able to come back with me. Who knows- I must not get my hopes too high.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Nope...just your sweet self and your knitting knowledge....looking forward to it.



pacer said:


> A quick good evening to everyone. Another long day followed with another one tomorrow. Rest on Sunday then back to my crazy schedule. So looking forward to my minivacation in October. Get to spend some time in Chicago with KTP members and then camping with my DB and SIL. We will have a wonderful time. Then the day I return I will help assemble layette sets to go out to disaster areas and third world countries.
> 
> Prayers for Sam to get well again as well as everyone else who is not well.
> 
> Julie, thanks for starting us off this week. I have so much catching up to do but that may not happen.
> 
> Dawn...bring your frustrating project and the pattern with you when we get together. Maybe one of us will be able to help you figure out what is going on with it.
> 
> Rookie...Looking forward to our get together. Do you need me to bring anything other than my knitting and other essential items?
> 
> Shirley...will you be able to receive my package since you will be out of town when it arrives?
> 
> Pontuf....keeping you in my prayers. Take care and stay positive.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Wow, I humbly thank you. Hugs dear. May today bring all you wish and desire but most importantly, what you need.


I speak only as I see it. I think you do brilliant work, and show persistence well beyond average, to achieve what you have in the time that you have.


----------



## Ezenby

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to hear of how much pain you are experiencing, Ezenby- the back and spinal cord are so central to so many functions of the body. As Sam would put it, sending you bushels of healing energy!


You are so right about the functions of the body. Has upset the bladder... a very short notice...get to the bathroom now!. So welcoming to see you start out the Tea Party. Thanks for the healing energy.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ezenby said:


> You are so right about the functions of the body. Has upset the bladder... a very short notice...get to the bathroom now!. So welcoming to see you start out the Tea Party. Thanks for the healing energy.


as Caren puts it 'you are welcome'!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for the hugs, Kaye- I have his birthday card and his ribbon key 'chain', I have removed my house keys (no need to explain who I don't want to have access) but I replaced them with two little light gadgets, that had been freebies in the mail at some point. These are all ready in my hand bag- hope I am able to deliver them. I have a supply of his favourite foods incase he is able to come back with me. Who knows- I must not get my hopes too high.


Yes, better that people don't have access to your home, that could be disasterous. Hope to that you will have the opportunity, and who knows what may transpire, he may yet end up back with you, but I agree, don't get the hopes up as it really makes it harder when they are dashed. 
Some more hugs, {{{{{{{{Big Ones}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> Good to see you back Sorlenna- there's quite a few people have been 'absent' for a while- no doubt busy with life!


I just hope it is a 'busy' they want (much of mine was not!).


----------



## Sorlenna

Angora1 said:


> Nice to see you again. How did you ever manage your workshop with the floods and computer problems you have had?


I had to go down to the coffee shop to check in, but I couldn't stay there too long--after an hour or so I felt uncomfortable, but I did try to check in every day. I do feel I let the student down a bit, though...


----------



## machriste

Thanks for starting the Tea Party this week, Julie. Ratatouille is one of my very favorites. It just epitomizes Autumn. We surely do miss Sam, but isn't it great that we have volunteers who jump right in to keep the TP going!

The Guernsey knitting is stunning. I would love to try some. I have made one Aran sweater as a barter for an oil painting from a friend. It was a sort of wine color. I think I would like one just like it!

Weather is cooler here now. I'm planning to make a favorite of my Dad's tomorrow--Beef, barley and tomato soup. 

I can't believe I got in on page 8 this week!

Jack received a cute get well card today. I know being sick hasn't much fun about it, but maybe it will bring a brief smile. The cover or the card showed four doctors and the Aflac duck. It said, " One out of every five doctors..."
(and on the inside,) "is a Quack!!!"

Have a joyful weekend, everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, better that people don't have access to your home, that could be disasterous. Hope to that you will have the opportunity, and who knows what may transpire, he may yet end up back with you, but I agree, don't get the hopes up as it really makes it harder when they are dashed.
> Some more hugs, {{{{{{{{Big Ones}}}}}}}}}}


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

LOL!!! DH is asking Sphynx is it's just in the female DNA to not pay attention. I told him "oh we pay attention, we just choose what to acknowledge". lololol!!! Poor guy, Sphynx is making his life difficult, she's decided he should not read but play with her instead, so tries to take his book away by grabbing with a foot or butting it with her head. lol He doesn't stand a chance. lolol


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I had to go down to the coffee shop to check in, but I couldn't stay there too long--after an hour or so I felt uncomfortable, but I did try to check in every day. I do feel I let the student down a bit, though...


It really was beyond your control though, wasn't it?


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Thanks for starting the Tea Party this week, Julie. Ratatouille is one of my very favorites. It just epitomizes Autumn. We surely do miss Sam, but isn't it great that we have volunteers who jump right in to keep the TP going!
> 
> The Guernsey knitting is stunning. I would love to try some. I have made one Aran sweater as a barter for an oil painting from a friend. It was a sort of wine color. I think I would like one just like it!
> 
> Weather is cooler here now. I'm planning to make a favorite of my Dad's tomorrow--Beef, barley and tomato soup.
> 
> I can't believe I got in on page 8 this week!
> 
> Jack received a cute get well card today. I know being sick hasn't much fun about it, but maybe it will bring a brief smile. The cover or the card showed four doctors and the Aflac duck. It said, " One out of every five doctors..."
> (and on the inside,) "is a Quack!!!"
> 
> Have a joyful weekend, everyone.


It was really good to have something other than my problems to concentrate on.
Thanks for the chuckle although I am curious to know what the Aflac duck is?


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! DH is asking Sphynx is it's just in the female DNA to not pay attention. I told him "oh we pay attention, we just choose what to acknowledge". lololol!!! Poor guy, Sphynx is making his life difficult, she's decided he should not read but play with her instead, so tries to take his book away by grabbing with a foot or butting it with her head. lol He doesn't stand a chance. lolol


All your cats are real characters!


----------



## Poledra65

Here you go Julie, the Aflac Duck. 
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aflac&#8206;
www.youtube.com/user/aflac


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> It really was beyond your control though, wasn't it?


Yes, unfortunately, it was. I'll explain it (I hope tomorrow) after I've been able to read up a bit. I'm up to 63 of last week's now.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Here you go Julie, the Aflac Duck.
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aflac‎
> www.youtube.com/user/aflac


Thanks! I will look later -I need to put my head down for a bit- to refresh myself for this evening!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, unfortunately, it was. I'll explain it (I hope tomorrow) after I've been able to read up a bit. I'm up to 63 of last week's now.


And spare a thought for Sam! how much of a catch up he is going to have to do!
We look forward to hearing the tale!


----------



## Glennys 2

Lurker 2 said:


> so many kind words- I am glad everyone is happy while we wait for Sam to recover- and for his computer to get back from the computer man. I am not attempting to reply individually because I don't want to 'dominate' the conversation.
> I have just got back from attempting to meet up with Fale and the family, I went with Br. Sioli and Br. Tui but not anyone was at home- we will try again around 6, 6-30 p.m., Praying we may have better luck. At the very least it would be nice to be able to farewell Fale if he really wants to live with the family. Trouble is with the illness, one moment he wants one thing, the next he wants the other. It is so hard for him to know what he wants any longer.


It seems funny that when there is a scheduled time for a visit the family seems to be absent. May be time to have an unexpected visit.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> All your cats are real characters!


LOL!! That they are. 
:shock:


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm off to bed, DSM and I are off to the Saturday farmers market at around 7:30am, see you all in the morning before or after.  Have a great night, or evening for Julie as it's 4:33pm tomorrow for her. Hugs and sweet dreams.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm off to bed, DSM and I are off to the Saturday farmers market at around 7:30am, see you all in the morning before or after.  Have a great night, or evening for Julie as it's 4:33pm tomorrow for her. Hugs and sweet dreams.


time and the dateline is such an odd thing- but we do get used to it on the KTP!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! That they are.
> :shock:


My Gin would tell me he was starving and that I never fed him, two minutes after he had eaten!
Great pics. Kaye!


----------



## Lurker 2

How is this one for an image?!
It is from one of the photographers in Kaikoura- but not a hundred percent sure of the location.

The caption is : Worth travelling to New Zealand for?


----------



## mythreads

We adore beef olives in our house, often make them myself.
Lots of good things come out of Scotland, well thats what
my Scottish friends says. lol


----------



## Lurker 2

mythreads said:


> We adore beef olives in our house, often make them myself.
> Lots of good things come out of Scotland, well thats what
> my Scottish friends says. lol


Welcome mythreads! Sam our usual host is under the weather, and has computer problems too. But do feel free to contribute- and partake of our virtual feast.


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone. Thanks for starting the TP Julie. I havent read anything yet and i am at least 20 pages behind on last weeks. Sunny here today and quite calm outside. I will try and read backwards and forwards to see what been happening.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks for starting the TP Julie. I havent read anything yet and i am at least 20 pages behind on last weeks. Sunny here today and quite calm outside. I will try and read backwards and forwards to see what been happening.


so glad you found us Cathy! we have had mostly cloud or rain with a little sun! but my garden has been enthusiastically mowed and tidied for me by the Church Elders!


----------



## Marikayknits

Ezenby said:


> I have some arthritis mid-way up the spine and this lower back problem is playing havoc with movement of my arms...like movement with yarn and needle.
> 
> Shirley...I made some mats from sheets. Picked the sheets up at the resale shop. The more color in the print the better the mat looked. Still have the hook...maybe #20??
> 
> Please... someone tell me where to look for the bread recipe. Saw the pictures posted and thought I saved the recipe. Bought the ingredients for the sauerkraut dish. Will make my own gravy from bacon and use sausage. This will please the DH to no end. He loves sauerkraut dishes. Maybe need to serve with the biscuits Gagemom posted. Oh heaven for him...wonder what the heart doctor would say.


Hi Ezenby, I'm the one who posted the sauerkraut recipe, and that is what my MIL used to do (make her own gravy) Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> so glad you found us Cathy! we have had mostly cloud or rain with a little sun! but my garden has been enthusiastically mowed and tidied for me by the Church Elders!


That was very nice of them to do that. How have you been today... i will go back and read more later.


----------



## Lurker 2

Returning to the Guernsey theme- this child's guernsey is available for free from Ravelry.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> That was very nice of them to do that. How have you been today... i will go back and read more later.


It is a long story, dear! most of the gist of it recorded on the KTP- I am guilty of venting quite a bit lately!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a long story, dear! most of the gist of it recorded on the KTP- I am guilty of venting quite a bit lately!


Venting is good! I have been doing plenty of it myself to my closest friends... still not on here yet as i dont want it on the internet at this stage. Hang in there and stay strong (my advice to myself also)


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Venting is good! I have been doing plenty of it myself to my closest friends... still not on here yet as i dont want it on the internet at this stage. Hang in there and stay strong (my advice to myself also)


That is good Cathy- better than bottling it- you can get ulcers that way, I believe!


----------



## Marikayknits

Lurker 2 said:


> How is this one for an image?!
> It is from one of the photographers in Kaikoura- but not a hundred percent sure of the location.
> 
> The caption is : Worth travelling to New Zealand for?


Oh Julie, that is so beautiful! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Marikayknits said:


> Oh Julie, that is so beautiful! Thanks for posting!!


I suspect it must be taken from an aircraft! Quite something though!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good Cathy- better than bottling it- you can get ulcers that way, I believe!


Absolutely! And BIG headaches.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Absolutely! And BIG headaches.


 :thumbdown:


----------



## Marikayknits

My poor DH fell while getting groceries out of the van two days ago. He has a very sore tailbone and is quite uncomfortable. He saw the orthopedic doctor and had some x-rays which were inconclusive. The doctor said he could order an MRI, but the only treatment is time. He ordered pain medicine and gave him a donut cushion for sitting. I feel so bad for him.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> so many kind words- I am glad everyone is happy while we wait for Sam to recover- and for his computer to get back from the computer man. I am not attempting to reply individually because I don't want to 'dominate' the conversation.
> I have just got back from attempting to meet up with Fale and the family, I went with Br. Sioli and Br. Tui but not anyone was at home- we will try again around 6, 6-30 p.m., Praying we may have better luck. At the very least it would be nice to be able to farewell Fale if he really wants to live with the family. Trouble is with the illness, one moment he wants one thing, the next he wants the other. It is so hard for him to know what he wants any longer.


Julie, I am praying for a peaceful solution to your situation. It is not a pretty picture of the now Fale hat I am seeing, dementia combined with alcoholism combined with his cultural attitudes, thismdoes not sound anything like the loving Fale you first married and fell in love with. Unfortunately, it sounds like his family is shutting you out, partly out of concern for Fale, partly cultural bias against someone from a different culture, partly to control what they see as his, and coming to them later. I love seeing love that crosses cultural boundaries, but it is never pretty if itmfails for any reason. Please remember the Fale you first met, as his illness is robbing you of this. Please feel free to sound off here, it will help you deal with the whole situation. {{{{Julie}}}} ♡♡


----------



## Kathleendoris

Julie, I am so glad you have felt able to start off the Tea Party. When you said the other day that you wanted to cry, I was tempted to urge you to give into it. I am not a person who cries readily myself, but sometimes, tears can bring relief, a sort of catharsis, if you like. But I think your decision to put the difficulties on one side and throw your energies into hosting the TP is both brave and constructive.

The Guernsey is such a comfortable and useful garment isn't it? I have one that has been 'on the needles ' for far too long. I have knitted all the plain pieces, but the patterned yoke is more of a challenge. The back is complete, but I have only just started the yoke on the front, and the sleeves, too, are finished with a pattern section. It is a 14-row repeat, each row different, so is something I only pick up when I am fairly sure that I won't be disturbed for a while. I must try and find a few more of those times: it is for me, and I would really like a nice warm Guernsey to keep me warm this winter!

Busyworkerbee, are mulledberries the same as our mulberries? I don't have one, but I think I know where I could get some leaves now and again.

Best wishes to everyone, and hope for healing for those of you who are sick or in pain.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> How is this one for an image?!
> It is from one of the photographers in Kaikoura- but not a hundred percent sure of the location.
> 
> The caption is : Worth travelling to New Zealand for?


WOW What a wonderful image of the bottom of the clouds. That one is a keeper


----------



## busyworkerbee

Busyworkerbee, are mulledberries the same as our mulberries? I don't have one, but I think I know where I could get some leaves now and again.

Best wishes to everyone, and hope for healing for those of you who are sick or in pain.[/quote]

Trust me to stuff up my spelling, yes it is mulberries, not mulledberries, I spell it like I say it.


----------



## sugarsugar

Well good grief, i think i have caught up!! I havent made any more comments on last week TP but i have read everyones posts. I have enjoyed all photos.. ugg boots, sunrises, gardens, coffees etc. 

I hope everyone who doesnt feel well gets better quickly.

Pontuf... thinking of you as you go through your next lot of tests etc. (((((((((hugs))))))))

Julie... I seem to have got the gist of whats gone on the last day or so... (((((((HUGS)))))))) and Please take care.


----------



## busyworkerbee

I am sitting here listening to my techno phobic mum and niece no 3 competing with each other on pet rescue saga. My dm is very, very, very slowly learning to use a tablet for games, she is not so afraid of doing something which wull break it. Fortunately, when I bought it, I got the extended coverage if she does damage it.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Those both look fabulous, just fabulous.


Ditto :-D


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Miss Pam and her DH are getting packed as they leave for Scotland later today. It has been great getting to know them and they will be very much missed.

This afternoon is GSs sumo wrestling birthday party. (I shall take my knitting!!!!!)

Hope everyone is having a good week end and sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.

Saturday photos.....


----------



## Lurker 2

I had a very uncomfortable time this evening, fortunately with 3 people to support me, confronting Lupe. She is riddled with resentments against me, going way back. No one in the family seems to gainsay her. (apart from me) It seems the family agrees with her that Fale will go back to Australia when they return- time as yet to be determined. This despite the fact that it is against the law of the country. I am hoping to get the ladies in who offered counselling. I can contact them on Monday. But I really feel between the proverbial 'rock and a hard place'. I just am so glad I had not burn't my boats and sold up to move over the Tasman- I am sure I would have discovered this aspect of her soon enough. She was making a big issue of me loving my dog more than my husband. Ringo has his good points- but no way does he replace a person- though he does help keep me sane- having a being who needs to be fed, watered and exercised.
The one good thing that came out of the meeting is that they are bringing Fale over tomorrow (I hope) to stay until the trip back. (no tickets have been booked as yet)
Once again I know there are several who have posted about my problems- I really am trying not to 'hog the lime light'. Now that I have this red Avatar I am so conscious of how often I have posted- it sort of hits me as I scroll down the page- although I tend to agree with Kathleendoris that it would be good if I could weep. I have a bad habit of doing the stiff upper lip (so British). I nearly rang Bronwen but have left it far too late. She has proven so good to talk with.
Tonight I felt judged and not heard. I know I was not listened to- a certain person voiced her opinion of me- and no one said anything about her terrible behaviour to me. I was hoping to defuse things and not polarise them. I guess time will tell whether it has had any effect.
It will probably be a long wait to see if they do bring Fale home tomorrow.


----------



## flyty1n

I am so sorry for this nasty behavior towards you. I think if Fale were really aware of the situation, this would not happen, but I don't think he understands. How difficult for you. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Miss Pam and her DH are getting packed as they leave for Scotland later today. It has been great getting to know them and they will be very much missed.
> 
> This afternoon is GSs sumo wrestling birthday party. (I shall take my knitting!!!!!)
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end and sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Saturday photos.....


you really have created a haven, yourself and Mr P. so beautiful!


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> How is this one for an image?!
> It is from one of the photographers in Kaikoura- but not a hundred percent sure of the location.
> 
> The caption is : Worth travelling to New Zealand for?


OMG!!!!!! That is awesome, :shock: such power and the color is ...... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> I am so sorry for this nasty behavior towards you. I think if Fale were really aware of the situation, this would not happen, but I don't think he understands. How difficult for you. Prayers and hugs.


It is possible they all are in awe of her temper- I know Meiema the Aunt who is over from Samoa was very welcoming. It was nice to see someone who seemed pleased to see me. It was Meiema who had my pink mu'umu'u made for me. I know Fale does not follow all that has happened- I will be interested to hear what he has to say when we are alone.

Time to try and rest again.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a very vocal Great Bend. The crickets are chirping very loudly this morning. 

the house teens are taking advantage of it being saturday and staying in bed. 

Morning coffee is served, with a short video of this mornings sky.


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, Gwen, Zoe hope your colds better soon.
Sorieena, welcome back. Missed you.
Ezenby, hope your vertebrae pain healed quickly.
It's 3:00 a.m. Probably should try to nap again. 
Diabetes acting up today. It's caused by prednisone and I am new at controlling it through diet. Had peanut butter pretzels and sugar near 300.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning Caren and the rest of the US just beginning to wake. It's still dark outside, but is supposed to dawn a great day. Our son's flight arrived safely in Amersterdam and he'll spend a week on his own before DH joins him this Friday. I'm sure they're going to have a great time travelling Austria and Germany together.

I'm planning to clean and wax the kitchen cabinets today. They were handmade by a good friend of my FIL's so they have sentimental value..but they are over 30 years old and are getting to a point where I need to do something with them...but for now, they'll be clean of the cooking fumes.

Apples are just starting to come in so it's time to schedule a trip to an orchard. I'm looking forward to eating an apple donut and drinking some cider.

Julie, continued prayers and hugs. If the family does not speak up about you know who's attitude and behavior, then they are complicit in her actions...they've established a proverbial brick wall. I know you will pray and summon your vast interior strength to get through this.


----------



## tatesgirl

I'm thinking that should you decide to present a workshop on Guernsey knitting, I just might be able to stay off socks long enough to join you.


----------



## patocenizo

Good morning from Orange County, California. I am so sorry to hear that Sam is under the weather, good thoughts goig his way. Thanks for hosting the Tea Party and I have to mention that about a month ago my DH and I went on a cruise of the British Isles and we made a stop at Gurnsey where I looked for yarn shops and did not find any except for one that had recently moved and I had a dickens of a time trying to find it so we stayed in the "touristy" part. I certainly did alot of walking up and around and over and more up the hill and down...exhausting but beautiful. Thanks for the pattern it sounds wonderful to make.


----------



## Pontuf

Julie

Lupe is such a hateful person and I am sure the rest of the family is intimidated by her otherwise why do they let her get away with such horrible behavior. 
She knows how to hurt you. She knows by attacking Ringo will hurt you.
Does anyone else in the family see all the sacrifices you have made? How you have taken care and loved Fale all these years? Does any of his family even speak up?

Lupe seems to hold a lot of hatred and hostility towards you. Perhaps she has resented Fale 's love for you all these years. I dont know. I think what we all see is a hateful selfish conniving manipulative person who will not stop until she gets everything she wants.

Jjulie, we all hate to see what you are going through. You are such a wonderful giving person. We are all here for you 24 hours.

Love
Charlotte/pontuf. XO

r


flyty1n said:


> I am so sorry for this nasty behavior towards you. I think if Fale were really aware of the situation, this would not happen, but I don't think he understands. How difficult for you. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Okay for those sick, under the weather, having the blahs, or looking to/or recovering from surgery...Hugs and hope you are back in the saddle again soon. Well, with our group maybe we don't want anyone in saddles as that requires quite a bit of bubble wrap and there is only so much to go around, so just hope you are up and at'em soon.


Love those....they will cheer everyone up...sick or well!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Hello, all...I think I am finally back online at last (I am still reading the TP from the 6th Sept.). We're fine--no flood damage to anything permanent but what a week (more on this later).
> 
> Sam, Gwen, Zoe, and anyone else in need of healing, sending good thoughts your way. Julie, thanks for starting the thread off this week and {{{{HUGS}}}} to you. I have not read up yet (I will, however), but I hope that things are settling for you as well.
> 
> I may take a while to get back as I have a lot of reading to do, but I have been thinking of all of you every day!


Glad you're back...missed you!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

kehinkle said:


> Only going to post a pic of sunset over Joplin, MO. Hope everyone is has been sick is feeling better.
> 
> OH Kathy


Fantastic sunset photos, Kathy! Safe travels. What are you working on...knitting or crocheting?
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I speak only as I see it. I think you do brilliant work, and show persistence well beyond average, to achieve what you have in the time that you have.


Awww Tears in my eyes. I humbly thank you dear friend.


----------



## Lurker 2

tatesgirl said:


> I'm thinking that should you decide to present a workshop on Guernsey knitting, I just might be able to stay off socks long enough to join you.


Wow! that is a vote of confidence! Thank you. And welcome to the KTP! Our usual host Sam, is going to be so far behind us- because of his computer problem, that I cannot guarantee at the moment that he can welcome you himself this week, but us regulars know Sam loves to hear a new voice- and we all love to hear of your works in progress- and maybe a little of your life- don't feel under pressure to share! But we offer a safe place to come when you are down, or troubled, or when you are really happy- maybe I should put it to Shirley [Designer1234] that we do a workshop on Guernseys- but it will be well into the future.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ezenby said:


> You are so right about the functions of the body. Has upset the bladder... a very short notice...get to the bathroom now!. So welcoming to see you start out the Tea Party. Thanks for the healing energy.


Keep more bubble wrap around too. Maybe Marianne suggested we wrap our house with it. When my back was bad my balance wasn't good and I used to fall if I just stepped on a crack or uneven place. Just be careful so you don't have another fall. Hugs and hope they can get this so you aren't on short notice and in pain.


----------



## jknappva

Ezenby said:


> Zoe...you mentioned Joe P...how is he and his mother? Yes.. I agree very much with what you said that the Lord may have other plans for both Julie and Fale. My niece wrote this on a card for me...when I was going through chemo...
> *******When we pray earnestly and nothing seems to happen, we must remember that delay is not denial. *********
> I read this to remind me to be patient.
> 
> I have been in much pain from my crazy fall with one vertebrae going forward and the one under it going backwards. Three times this week to the chiropractor and probably three next week. Have been keeping up with the KTPrs. This is like having a social meeting daily. Some smiles, some tears and some laughs. Our weather has finally turned cooler with rain. Time to fix my decaf chai tea. Thank you all for keeping me company.


So sorry you're in so much pain. I think it would be a good idea to go to a good orthopedic dr. Your chiropractor may be irritating the problem. That happened when I had cracked a bone in my spine. The stand-in dr. for my regular one, sent me to physical therapy and the pain got worse. When my regular orthopedic surgeion x-rayed it, he put me on crutches and did away with the phys. therapy. I was out of work 6 weeks.
Please don't put off going to your dr. YOu may make a simple problem worse. Just mho, of course.
Junek


----------



## busyworkerbee

Julie, I hope that Lupe is not so stupid as to consider taking Fale back to Sydney illegally, our immigration is really tightening up on the kiwis.
Please have the church people interceed as it is Fale who would not understand if immigration got in on her actions. Why should 
Fale pay the price for another persons stupidity.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> I had to go down to the coffee shop to check in, but I couldn't stay there too long--after an hour or so I felt uncomfortable, but I did try to check in every day. I do feel I let the student down a bit, though...


I'm so glad you had a place to go to for checking in. If you were checking in every day I think it was fine. I was thinking you weren't even able to use a computer, so that was wonderful. Thanks for the coffee shop!! So glad to have you bak and ok. I think flooding in the desert is so dangerous.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Machriste, I love raratouille also. I haven't had that soup or barley since childhood! Brings back memories. Yes, isn't that guernsey knitting of Julie's beautiful. She is very humble about her talents but she is an artist, tailor, seamstress, and master knitter. 

Love the card. Making me laugh and I like to start my day out with laughter and smiles but also with prayers for those who need them. Hope DH enjoyed the soup and card.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! That they are.
> :shock:


We have to remember that we're our cat's staff. IF we don't measure up, they will re-train us!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> How is this one for an image?!
> It is from one of the photographers in Kaikoura- but not a hundred percent sure of the location.
> 
> The caption is : Worth travelling to New Zealand for?


Doesn't look real does it? Makes you wonder if the photo was manipulated. But it is eye-catching!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

mythreads said:


> We adore beef olives in our house, often make them myself.
> Lots of good things come out of Scotland, well thats what
> my Scottish friends says. lol


Glad you decided to join us. HOpe you decide to become a regular around our Tea table.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Miss Pam and her DH are getting packed as they leave for Scotland later today. It has been great getting to know them and they will be very much missed.
> 
> This afternoon is GSs sumo wrestling birthday party. (I shall take my knitting!!!!!)
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end and sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Saturday photos.....


Your garden is beautiful as always. The violas are lovely...how unusual the black one is....or is it really a deep blue that shows black in the photo?
I know the Sumo wrestler cake will be a big hit!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> Julie
> 
> Lupe is such a hateful person and I am sure the rest of the family is intimidated by her otherwise why do they let her get away with such horrible behavior.
> She knows how to hurt you. She knows by attacking Ringo will hurt you.
> Does anyone else in the family see all the sacrifices you have made? How you have taken care and loved Fale all these years? Does any of his family even speak up?
> 
> Lupe seems to hold a lot of hatred and hostility towards you. Perhaps she has resented Fale 's love for you all these years. I dont know. I think what we all see is a hateful selfish conniving manipulative person who will not stop until she gets everything she wants.
> 
> Jjulie, we all hate to see what you are going through. You are such a wonderful giving person. We are all here for you 24 hours.
> 
> Love
> Charlotte/pontuf. XO
> 
> r


I am afraid that what you say is probably the truth- Fofoa who should be the one heard said not a word. And as you say that is complicity. It was more - the family has decided- and (bugger) [we are allowed in NZ to use that word- it has been decreed] the law. I did point out that I had the right to go to court to stop him, but had chosen to try not to polarise the situation further. She is so resentful that I have changed my mind- claiming that I would be able to get my pension like Faleupolu. But it is specifically stated in the application for NZ Citizenship that you have to be intending to remain in NZ- I am not prepared to apply if I am signing to a falsehood.
I wonder Charlotte how you are bearing up? I don't expect you to talk of all you are going through, but continue to remember you prayerfully. God Bless! and a certain beautiful object had another bath yesterday- looking all shiny and good.
Hello to Rick, and a whole lot of pats for Pontuf- who I am sure is hardly leaving your side. I am trying to train Ringo that the sofa is OK when his sheepskin is on it- it is a tricky one- I need to be a bit more consistent in putting it down when I go out- that is where he has chosen to sleep tonight. Inevitably when he is a 'stay home boy' [he knows that means a vigil] but I find him on the sofa when I get back. Wednesday may be a problem when I have to go to the doctor- Fale is hopeless with late afternoon appointments- but I thought I would be on my own. Pray God they do bring him home in the morning. I am where I am because Fale is one of the gentlest, kindest and most generous people I know.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> How is this one for an image?!
> It is from one of the photographers in Kaikoura- but not a hundred percent sure of the location.
> 
> The caption is : Worth travelling to New Zealand for?


WOW!! That would be worth traveling to New Zealand for! Of course you are worth traveling to New Zealand for also!!


----------



## jknappva

Tonight I felt judged and not heard. I know I was not listened to- a certain person voiced her opinion of me- and no one said anything about her terrible behaviour to me. I was hoping to defuse things and not polarise them. I guess time will tell whether it has had any effect.
It will probably be a long wait to see if they do bring Fale home tomorrow.[/quote]

Oh, Julie! I was so afraid that would be the case when you finally met with the family. I am so glad you decided to stay in NZ. Lupe would have made your life hell on earth. She and the entire family are trying to do that even now.
Please stay positive...you know we have your back. Please vent when you need to.
YOu are so loved on here and we are praying for the best for you.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra, that is too funny about Sphynx keeping DH from reading. They do like their attention, don't they. :wink: I think they have a pretty good life and really enjoyed seeing the photos. How I wish I wasn't allergic so I could have a kitty. Wasn't allergic as a child but seem to be since my 20's. :-( Love the beautiful afghan. Did you make it? Great colors! We are off to the Farmer's Market today too if the weather holds up. DH wants his carrot dog that they make over charcoal. I might think about heading down to the Fiber Festival if the rain holds off, although there are lots of things inside. My walking will be limited but I must get to see something.

Julie: time and the dateline is such an odd thing- but we do get used to it on the KTP! Julie
Yes, it is quite a feat thinking of you as on tomorrow at a totally different time of the day and others still not on today yet if I am up after midnight. Got some practice at this when I lived in Germany and thought of those at home, but still not as different as Australia or New Zealand. That photo is amazing.

Do you think beef olives are related to rouladen? Reminds me of beating the meat thin, lining it with variations of things, our German variation was mustard, spicy meat, celery & carrot sliced thin and length to fit and if wanted mushroom. Roll and tie. If I did it now I would add real olives too. A good wine was used in the cooking. Our younger German friend, who has since passed on, used to make this for us. I'm thinking one could make a vegetarian version using zucchini for the outer layer and adjusting the cooking.

Going to see if I can load some of my photos from my perfect boating day yesterday.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very vocal Great Bend. The crickets are chirping very loudly this morning.
> 
> the house teens are taking advantage of it being saturday and staying in bed.
> 
> Morning coffee is served, with a short video of this mornings sky.


Thanks for the morning coffee....We're supposed to have rain oday. I hope the weatherman is right for once...we really need it!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good Cathy- better than bottling it- you can get ulcers that way, I believe!


And migraines and strokes probably, because it raises your blood pressure.


----------



## Lurker 2

patocenizo said:


> Good morning from Orange County, California. I am so sorry to hear that Sam is under the weather, good thoughts goig his way. Thanks for hosting the Tea Party and I have to mention that about a month ago my DH and I went on a cruise of the British Isles and we made a stop at Gurnsey where I looked for yarn shops and did not find any except for one that had recently moved and I had a dickens of a time trying to find it so we stayed in the "touristy" part. I certainly did alot of walking up and around and over and more up the hill and down...exhausting but beautiful. Thanks for the pattern it sounds wonderful to make.


TNS would know, as she lives there part of the year, but she maybe on the 'mainland' still. I know she has had a lot of time with her brother at the old family farm. The beauty of the guernsey design is the elements are so simple- one does not HAVE to do 'ropes' - it can just be the plain, purl contrast- mind you you do need to like charts (graphs)


----------



## Poledra65

Marikayknits said:


> My poor DH fell while getting groceries out of the van two days ago. He has a very sore tailbone and is quite uncomfortable. He saw the orthopedic doctor and had some x-rays which were inconclusive. The doctor said he could order an MRI, but the only treatment is time. He ordered pain medicine and gave him a donut cushion for sitting. I feel so bad for him.


Oh no!, That would be so painful, I hope that he didn't break the tailbone but only bruised it at worst. My Mom's mom broke hers when I was a kid and boy was she in pain.


----------



## Poledra65

busyworkerbee said:


> I am sitting here listening to my techno phobic mum and niece no 3 competing with each other on pet rescue saga. My dm is very, very, very slowly learning to use a tablet for games, she is not so afraid of doing something which wull break it. Fortunately, when I bought it, I got the extended coverage if she does damage it.


LOL!!


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Miss Pam and her DH are getting packed as they leave for Scotland later today. It has been great getting to know them and they will be very much missed.
> 
> This afternoon is GSs sumo wrestling birthday party. (I shall take my knitting!!!!!)
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end and sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Saturday photos.....


So beautiful! Have a good birthday party! Miss Pam and DH, have a great trip to Scotland (pst...We LOVE pictures).


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Julie, I hope that Lupe is not so stupid as to consider taking Fale back to Sydney illegally, our immigration is really tightening up on the kiwis.
> Please have the church people interceed as it is Fale who would not understand if immigration got in on her actions. Why should
> Fale pay the price for another persons stupidity.


The illegal bit, Heather is that they are ignoring that as his wife I do or should have the greater say. The unmentionable one claims I should never have taken Power of Attorney without telling the family. But at that point (2011) we never saw anyone but Fifita who is the Gt niece, and daughter to Meiema that I mentioned earlier. Fifita has been consistently kinder than anyone else. I have a lot of time for her.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Machriste, I love raratouille also. I haven't had that soup or barley since childhood! Brings back memories. Yes, isn't that guernsey knitting of Julie's beautiful. She is very humble about her talents but she is an artist, tailor, seamstress, and master knitter.
> 
> Love the card. Making me laugh and I like to start my day out with laughter and smiles but also with prayers for those who need them. Hope DH enjoyed the soup and card.


You and I will have to set up a mutual support group, Angora!


----------



## jonibee

First...a GET WELL SOON SHOUTOUT to SAM..thinking of you ...the recipes and the sample showing of the Guernsey sweater instructions/sample work are great..thank you for filling in for Sam..much appreciated..


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Doesn't look real does it? Makes you wonder if the photo was manipulated. But it is eye-catching!
> JuneK


I saw similar on an evening flight to Christchurch last November. The colours are greatly intensified by one's altitude.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> WOW!! That would be worth traveling to New Zealand for! Of course you are worth traveling to New Zealand for also!!


Thanks for the chuckle, Kaye! all morale boosts gratefully accepted!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a very uncomfortable time this evening, fortunately with 3 people to support me, confronting Lupe. She is riddled with resentments against me, going way back. No one in the family seems to gainsay her. (apart from me) It seems the family agrees with her that Fale will go back to Australia when they return- time as yet to be determined. This despite the fact that it is against the law of the country. I am hoping to get the ladies in who offered counselling. I can contact them on Monday. But I really feel between the proverbial 'rock and a hard place'. I just am so glad I had not burn't my boats and sold up to move over the Tasman- I am sure I would have discovered this aspect of her soon enough. She was making a big issue of me loving my dog more than my husband. Ringo has his good points- but no way does he replace a person- though he does help keep me sane- having a being who needs to be fed, watered and exercised.
> The one good thing that came out of the meeting is that they are bringing Fale over tomorrow (I hope) to stay until the trip back. (no tickets have been booked as yet)
> Once again I know there are several who have posted about my problems- I really am trying not to 'hog the lime light'. Now that I have this red Avatar I am so conscious of how often I have posted- it sort of hits me as I scroll down the page- although I tend to agree with Kathleendoris that it would be good if I could weep. I have a bad habit of doing the stiff upper lip (so British). I nearly rang Bronwen but have left it far too late. She has proven so good to talk with.
> Tonight I felt judged and not heard. I know I was not listened to- a certain person voiced her opinion of me- and no one said anything about her terrible behaviour to me. I was hoping to defuse things and not polarise them. I guess time will tell whether it has had any effect.
> It will probably be a long wait to see if they do bring Fale home tomorrow.


Well Julie, I'd have to say that a dog could most certainly replace Lupe!! Not anyone else I know, but certainly Lupe, even a rabid dog would be better! But at least you had your say, the family knows (whether they choose to acknowledge it or not) that you love Fale and would keep him with you as your first choice and when it comes to brass tacks, they will have to live with their conciences' of not speaking up for you and of letting Lupe have her way in being a B*%@#. You are going to be teary once the shock wears off, you are probably more angry with Lupe right now and also disappointed with the family. I am glad you had the support of the Elders though, that does mean a lot. Irreguardless, we are here whenever you need us Julie. 
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Tonight I felt judged and not heard. I know I was not listened to- a certain person voiced her opinion of me- and no one said anything about her terrible behaviour to me. I was hoping to defuse things and not polarise them. I guess time will tell whether it has had any effect.
> It will probably be a long wait to see if they do bring Fale home tomorrow...
> 
> Oh, Julie! I was so afraid that would be the case when you finally met with the family. I am so glad you decided to stay in NZ. Lupe would have made your life hell on earth. She and the entire family are trying to do that even now.
> Please stay positive...you know we have your back. Please vent when you need to.
> YOu are so loved on here and we are praying for the best for you.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


What can I say but thanks, June. you are a real brick. (staunch)


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very vocal Great Bend. The crickets are chirping very loudly this morning.
> 
> the house teens are taking advantage of it being saturday and staying in bed.
> 
> Morning coffee is served, with a short video of this mornings sky.


Beautiful video!! Wonderful coffee. I have mine beside me. 
Good morning Caren. I'm off to the farmers market in just a little while so I guess I'd best get my but in gear and put on suitable clothing, although, I do see people running around in their jammies an awful lot around here, even saw a grown man out in public at the grocery store in his pajama bottoms. :shock: :roll: Oh well. lolol


----------



## Poledra65

tatesgirl said:


> I'm thinking that should you decide to present a workshop on Guernsey knitting, I just might be able to stay off socks long enough to join you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Love those....they will cheer everyone up...sick or well!
> JuneK


  Good morning June, how are you this morning?


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Awww Tears in my eyes. I humbly thank you dear friend.


Julie's right, you do amazing work, way beyond beginner and intermediate!!


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> We have to remember that we're our cat's staff. IF we don't measure up, they will re-train us!!
> JuneK


LOL!!! And somehow my cats never manage to be standoffish as they say a cat is. lolol...They are persistent in getting their way, that's for sure. lol


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Poledra, that is too funny about Sphynx keeping DH from reading. They do like their attention, don't they. :wink: I think they have a pretty good life and really enjoyed seeing the photos. How I wish I wasn't allergic so I could have a kitty. Wasn't allergic as a child but seem to be since my 20's. :-( Love the beautiful afghan. Did you make it? Great colors! We are off to the Farmer's Market today too if the weather holds up. DH wants his carrot dog that they make over charcoal. I might think about heading down to the Fiber Festival if the rain holds off, although there are lots of things inside. My walking will be limited but I must get to see something.
> 
> Julie: time and the dateline is such an odd thing- but we do get used to it on the KTP! Julie
> Yes, it is quite a feat thinking of you as on tomorrow at a totally different time of the day and others still not on today yet if I am up after midnight. Got some practice at this when I lived in Germany and thought of those at home, but still not as different as Australia or New Zealand. That photo is amazing.
> 
> Do you think beef olives are related to rouladen? Reminds me of beating the meat thin, lining it with variations of things, our German variation was mustard, spicy meat, celery & carrot sliced thin and length to fit and if wanted mushroom. Roll and tie. If I did it now I would add real olives too. A good wine was used in the cooking. Our younger German friend, who has since passed on, used to make this for us. I'm thinking one could make a vegetarian version using zucchini for the outer layer and adjusting the cooking.
> 
> Going to see if I can load some of my photos from my perfect boating day yesterday.


It could well be! what about Greek style Grape leaves or the Russian Cabbage leaf? Even a stuffed potato. Or if your filling is not needing much cooking why not experiment with nori sheets- they could probably be cooked for a little while- or even done like sushi.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Poledra, that is too funny about Sphynx keeping DH from reading. They do like their attention, don't they. :wink: I think they have a pretty good life and really enjoyed seeing the photos. How I wish I wasn't allergic so I could have a kitty. Wasn't allergic as a child but seem to be since my 20's. :-( Love the beautiful afghan. Did you make it? Great colors! We are off to the Farmer's Market today too if the weather holds up. DH wants his carrot dog that they make over charcoal. I might think about heading down to the Fiber Festival if the rain holds off, although there are lots of things inside. My walking will be limited but I must get to see something.
> 
> Julie: time and the dateline is such an odd thing- but we do get used to it on the KTP! Julie
> Yes, it is quite a feat thinking of you as on tomorrow at a totally different time of the day and others still not on today yet if I am up after midnight. Got some practice at this when I lived in Germany and thought of those at home, but still not as different as Australia or New Zealand. That photo is amazing.
> 
> Do you think beef olives are related to rouladen? Reminds me of beating the meat thin, lining it with variations of things, our German variation was mustard, spicy meat, celery & carrot sliced thin and length to fit and if wanted mushroom. Roll and tie. If I did it now I would add real olives too. A good wine was used in the cooking. Our younger German friend, who has since passed on, used to make this for us. I'm thinking one could make a vegetarian version using zucchini for the outer layer and adjusting the cooking.
> 
> Going to see if I can load some of my photos from my perfect boating day yesterday.


Oh yes, they have a very spoiled life, all natural foods, goodies every night(they have a fit if the pups get a goodie and they don't), they just aren't allowed on the counters and kitchen table. You can share mine virtually, that way no cat hairs or sneezing/itching.  
No, I didn't make the Afghan, it's one that was at my Grandmothers that my Aunt had crocheted, I have a couple of those, I do need to make a couple though, good idea for my DSon for Christmas next year. :thumbup: Well I have to be out of the house in 10 min so better get my but dressed, see you all later.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for the chuckle, Kaye! all morale boosts gratefully accepted!


 :thumbup: But it is true!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> And migraines and strokes probably, because it raises your blood pressure.


mmmmm was aware myself of greater number of headaches- had forgotten about stroke. Have had to up the dose of Panadol, and can never remember what that is in America. (because of the nerve pain in my hips- this is why the Doctor has called me back in I had an op. for a large Rectocele in 2010 [hernia] ) Which could be what is causing the problem. My GP formerly worked several years here as a surgeon- but it was too demanding and tough on his wife with four young children. He is Iraqi, and a very fine person. Obviously very fond of Wife and children- very busy because so many choose to see him.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no!, That would be so painful, I hope that he didn't break the tailbone but only bruised it at worst. My Mom's mom broke hers when I was a kid and boy was she in pain.


As Sam is unable to join us at the moment- we better send bushels of healing energy! I can sympathise. Mine went 'out' when I had my first child- was on a rubber ring for months!


----------



## Lurker 2

jonibee said:


> First...a GET WELL SOON SHOUTOUT to SAM..thinking of you ...the recipes and the sample showing of the Guernsey sweater instructions/sample work are great..thank you for filling in for Sam..much appreciated..


And welcome jonibee! I don't recall if you have joined us before- I don't remember your avatar- but given how frequently I change mine- that must not be a grumble. Anyway you are most welcome! And do join us again!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Here are some photos of the boat trip yesterday. I wanted to take all of you along so I will show you your seat. It was a bumpy ride when we went sideways to cross the lake but once we were going with the waves it was better. Photos taken on the phone and I literally couldn't see what I was taking most of the time so lots of photos of my thumb or hand. LOL If they are blurry but just think of them as impressionistic. Just had to share with you. I recently posted photos from a restaurant when I went to lunch with my son from up in the hills looking down on the lake about half way down.


----------



## Cashmeregma

A few more photos: The photos are so big. Sorry they are taking up so much room. So big it's almost like being there. :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well Julie, I'd have to say that a dog could most certainly replace Lupe!! Not anyone else I know, but certainly Lupe, even a rabid dog would be better! But at least you had your say, the family knows (whether they choose to acknowledge it or not) that you love Fale and would keep him with you as your first choice and when it comes to brass tacks, they will have to live with their conciences' of not speaking up for you and of letting Lupe have her way in being a B*%@#. You are going to be teary once the shock wears off, you are probably more angry with Lupe right now and also disappointed with the family. I am glad you had the support of the Elders though, that does mean a lot. Irreguardless, we are here whenever you need us Julie.
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}...
> 
> Dogs are so good at unconditional loving, aren't they! I am going to have to do a lot of vacuum cleaning while he is here- IF he is here- I have paid for new filters- but they are in a container waiting to be off loaded. I may experiment again with the large turbo head- I think the little turbo head is intended for furniture.
> IF he is here I hope to organise meeting up with Rufus so he can see that he is being well looked after. It would be lovely to see Rufus tail wagging again- it goes like half a windmill when he is happy- Goodness knows if Ringo will think he has to defend us from Rufus- he thought a woman with a suitcase was a dog today (well yesterday) I really wonder about his eyesight!


----------



## Designer1234

Ezenby said:


> Shirley...I made some mats from sheets. Picked the sheets up at the resale shop. The more color in the print the better the mat looked. Still have the hook...maybe #20??


I just looked at my hook -- it is very large but no number on it --

I bought it years ago at walmart -- it is either a 20 or a size smaller. but as you can see it is large. the other hook beside it is a size 5mm - 8 US for afghans


----------



## nittergma

Julie, thanks for such an interesting start to the KTP! The patterns are wonderful maybe I will try them I don't know about a sweater though, I have yet to try one. The recipes sound absolutley heavenly! They're making me hungry! I love the Beef Olives .
Today is very dark and dreary. It is warm rainy day. These days make me sleepy and I think it's a good day for knitting/fiber, if it doesn't relax me so much I fall asleep. We are have a color change in the trees although it isn't very bright yet. 
Hope everyone has a good day nittergma


----------



## Designer1234

A class is a thought Julie. thanks for the idea Tatesgirl


I don't think I have met you. Welcome to the Tea Party.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It could well be! what about Greek style Grape leaves or the Russian Cabbage leaf? Even a stuffed potato. Or if your filling is not needing much cooking why not experiment with nori sheets- they could probably be cooked for a little while- or even done like sushi.


Wow, some great tips Julie. Even more appetizing. I love Dolmades and stuffed cabbage. Don't know what Russian Cabbage is though. is that red cabbage?


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> A few more photos: The photos are so big. Sorry they are taking up so much room. So big it's almost like being there. :shock:


Never apologise for the size of your photos Angora- they too show your skills- and we could not appreciate them so well if they were tiny! How nice of DH to let you post his photo!


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I just looked at my hook -- it is very large but no number on it --
> 
> I bought it years ago at walmart -- it is either a 20 or a size smaller. but as you can see it is large. the other hook beside it is a size 5mm - 8 US for afghans


Wow that one is a whopper , Shirley!


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow! that is a vote of confidence! Thank you. And welcome to the KTP! Our usual host Sam, is going to be so far behind us- because of his computer problem, that I cannot guarantee at the moment that he can welcome you himself this week, but us regulars know Sam loves to hear a new voice- and we all love to hear of your works in progress- and maybe a little of your life- don't feel under pressure to share! But we offer a safe place to come when you are down, or troubled, or when you are really happy- maybe I should put it to Shirley [Designer1234] that we do a workshop on Guernseys- but it will be well into the future.


Sounds like a good idea to me. I think we shall have to talk about it Julie -- Welcome to Tatesgirl


----------



## Spider

Shirley, that is the big size I have and that is the hook I thought I would have to use. Thanks for posting the picture.
Julie, so sorry it didn't go well. I so hope Fale can come for a visit.
Thanks for the coffee and angora loved the lake pictures and purple as usual great pictures.
Hope all that are sick are better today.
Poledra, wish I could go with you to a good farmers market.
Work today!! Will be back on latter tonight.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, just saw your post of the meeting and I am so sorry to hear all this. DH is calling so I have to go. Hugs, Hugs, Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> Julie, thanks for such an interesting start to the KTP! The patterns are wonderful maybe I will try them I don't know about a sweater though, I have yet to try one. The recipes sound absolutley heavenly! They're making me hungry! I love the Beef Olives .
> Today is very dark and dreary. It is warm rainy day. These days make me sleepy and I think it's a good day for knitting/fiber, if it doesn't relax me so much I fall asleep. We are have a color change in the trees although it isn't very bright yet.
> Hope everyone has a good day nittergma


Glad you enjoyed the ideas! the beef Olives as I mentioned I used to make for my Dad- he used to buy them ready made, and just cook them up in a gravy, for himself. Hope you manage to get lots of Knitting done- we too have very wet weather again. Not especially cold at 66F It is actually warmer out than in!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Wow, some great tips Julie. Even more appetizing. I love Dolmades and stuffed cabbage. Don't know what Russian Cabbage is though. is that red cabbage?


i thought I had read of the Russians stuffing Cabbage leaves- it is the sort of thing Flockie would know- no not red cabbage but savoy cabbage is a good shape to work with- you blanch them first- or the ordinary cabbage with the big, nearly round leaves.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Sounds like a good idea to me. I think we shall have to talk about it Julie -- Welcome to Tatesgirl


I'll expect to hear from you sometime, Shirley!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Julie, just saw your post of the meeting and I am so sorry to hear all this. DH is calling so I have to go. Hugs, Hugs, Hugs.


Oh well, such is life- the thunder has just rolled in- so I better disconnect- better head back to bed anyway!


----------



## Southern Gal

Lurker 2 said:


> How is this one for an image?!
> It is from one of the photographers in Kaikoura- but not a hundred percent sure of the location.
> 
> The caption is : Worth travelling to New Zealand for?


 :shock: :shock: :thumbup: wow, wow awsome, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> As Sam is unable to join us at the moment- we better send bushels of healing energy! I can sympathise. Mine went 'out' when I had my first child- was on a rubber ring for months!


I had to use one after all my babies -- they were called 
sitz rings if I remember correctly - it might have been the company name for them -- weird name. I had forgotten about them.

They sure do make a difference. I hope he didn't crack his tail bone. That is so painful. It hurts to walk and hurts to sit. thoughts go out to him.


----------



## Southern Gal

Marikayknits said:


> My poor DH fell while getting groceries out of the van two days ago. He has a very sore tailbone and is quite uncomfortable. He saw the orthopedic doctor and had some x-rays which were inconclusive. The doctor said he could order an MRI, but the only treatment is time. He ordered pain medicine and gave him a donut cushion for sitting. I feel so bad for him.


oh i feel for him, yrs ago, i fell and had bruised the cartledges inbetween the tail bone, so i had cortizone shots, can give every 3 months, i had 3 before i was over it, very painful time, i stood alot, or laid down, sitting was so painful. and yes, the coritzone shots were terribly painful to get, shot right into the tailbone area. but was a necessity.


----------



## Designer1234

Southern Gal said:


> oh i feel for him, yrs ago, i fell and had bruised the cartledges inbetween the tail bone, so i had cortizone shots, can give every 3 months, i had 3 before i was over it, very painful time, i stood alot, or laid down, sitting was so painful. and yes, the coritzone shots were terribly painful to get, shot right into the tailbone area. but was a necessity.


Makes me shiver thinking about it -- I had a bruised tail bone when I was in High school. so painful and I was so stubborn I refused to miss school but hard to tell high school friends what was the matter. another memory.


----------



## nittergma

Sam and 5mm, I surly hope you get well soon. Chest colds are so hard to get rid of! Believe it or not I used to stick my head out the door on a cold damp evening and breath in it helped break up congestion. I don't know if I put myself at greater risk for pneumonia though! Take care.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning June, how are you this morning?


I'm fine, Kaye!! Sounds like you're up and at'em this morning!! Is it frosty in your 'neck of the woods'? We're still having mostly 60 temps at night. Summer is still hanging on...I believe tomorrow is the first day of autumn. Am I right?
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> A few more photos: The photos are so big. Sorry they are taking up so much room. So big it's almost like being there. :shock:


That looks like a wonderful trip!! The scenery is beautiful. Many years ago, right after I was married we would sometimes go to the Canandaigua. We lived in Syracuse for a couple of years. It's a beautiful area. Thanks for the great pictures.
JuneK


----------



## Southern Gal

i have been reading along catching up from last wks also. i took a benydril for alergies, don't have any, just wanted to sleep, took half one, i was out for 10 hrs, except when maddi would get up and ring bells on door to go outside, the brat.
sam, i worry for you, as i know from dads breathing how important it is to stay on top of colds so it doesn't go into the lungs. keep strong buddy.
gwennie, i hope you soon have relief from your pain, wow, your a sock aholic aren't you, i must tackle them one day.
Pontuf, Jynx & marianne, prayers for all your dealing with, stay strong. 
Gagesmomm, i loved the color/yarn of your cowl (from last tparty)although i would have to make it looser, don't like choky stuff. you should have smiled in the pic's as not to look like a ax murderer (just kidding) also i love the boot toppers, thats an idea for my neice, she wears boots a lot, she is built like a stick. 
Jules, girl many hugs for you and i pass on my strength to you. i hope you do get some more time with fale before he leaves. i also wanted to tell you that the cakes you showed last wk that bronwen made were awsome, looked store bought. she is so talented. (but i would hate to put that work into something that is a work of art, and some one is gonna eat it, oh i don't think so!!!!!) 
Kehinkle awsome sunset pic's thanks.
i have put on a roast for our supper tonight (crockpot) i will add the veggies later. gonna add potatoes, carrots, onion, bell peppers, fresh mushrooms and i also add a can of cream of mushroom to help it make a gravy, as bj likes to swab his meat around in it, me i drown every meat i eat (just about) in ketchup)
i am fixing to pop me some popcorn i think at lunch time and have a diet dr pepper i do need to eat something before that though with my coffee, i am off to put on some laundry and clean kitchen floor, with 3 critters doing floors is always on the agenda. 
i am still trying to figure out this picture posting process, still want to put an avatar up. I WILL figure this out. later guys


----------



## RookieRetiree

Angora, that's what I thought of too when I saw the recipe....my Mom would use dill pickles...I think anything used to hold it all together - shaved sweet potatoes, zuchinni, eggplant or even pasta, would make a good dish.



Angora1 said:


> Do you think beef olives are related to rouladen? Reminds me of beating the meat thin, lining it with variations of things, our German variation was mustard, spicy meat, celery & carrot sliced thin and length to fit and if wanted mushroom. Roll and tie. If I did it now I would add real olives too. A good wine was used in the cooking. Our younger German friend, who has since passed on, used to make this for us.  I'm thinking one could make a vegetarian version using zucchini for the outer layer and adjusting the cooking.
> 
> Going to see if I can load some of my photos from my perfect boating day yesterday.


----------



## NanaCaren

Have been outdoor taking some photos and short videos. My favorite one today.


----------



## flyty1n

Have had to up the dose of Panadol, and can never remember what that is in America. (because of the nerve pain in my hips- Julie said.
Be very careful with the Panadol..acetaminophen or Tylenol in the USA. Check the warning on the bottle. It says, "Liver warning..this product contains acetaminophen. THE MAXIMUM daily does is 6 caplets (3000mg) in 24 hours. Sever liver damage can occur if you take more than this amount, other drugs containing this drug, or 3 or more alcoholic drinks in a day." I don't worry about the alcohol with you, but liver damage resulting from this drug is very real. Sorry to be such a spoil sport but I have seen the liver damage from even smaller amounts of this drug.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That would be me....because I can't take prescription painkillers, I was taking Tylenol after my surgery. And, I was taking Tylenol PM's in hopes that it would help me sleep. I know I didn't take as many as 6 per day since I hate taking pills, but I still have had some liver damage. It is a real possibility. So, please be careful; wish I had a suggestion for a substitute because being in pain isn't the solution either.



flyty1n said:


> Have had to up the dose of Panadol, and can never remember what that is in America. (because of the nerve pain in my hips- Julie said.
> Be very careful with the Panadol..acetaminophen or Tylenol in the USA. Check the warning on the bottle. It says, "Liver warning..this product contains acetaminophen. THE MAXIMUM daily does is 6 caplets (3000mg) in 24 hours. Sever liver damage can occur if you take more than this amount, other drugs containing this drug, or 3 or more alcoholic drinks in a day." I don't worry about the alcohol with you, but liver damage resulting from this drug is very real. Sorry to be such a spoil sport but I have seen the liver damage from even smaller amounts of this drug.


----------



## gottastch

Ezenby said:


> Please... someone tell me where to look for the bread recipe. Saw the pictures posted and thought I saved the recipe.


Hi Enzenby! Here is the recipe for the bread:

*Crusty Bread*

3 cups unbleached all-purpose flour
1 3/4 teaspoons salt
1/2 teaspoon Instant or Rapid-rise yeast
1 1/2 cups water

In a large mixing bowl, whisk together flour, salt and yeast. Add water and mix until a shaggy mixture forms. Cover bowl with plastic wrap and set aside for 12 - 18 hours. Overnight works great.

Heat oven to 450 degrees. When the oven has reached 450 degrees, place a cast iron pot with a lid in the oven and heat the pot for 30 minutes.

Meanwhile, pour dough onto a heavily floured surface and shape into a ball. Cover with plastic wrap and let set while the pot is heating. Remove hot pot from the oven and drop in the dough. Cover and return to oven for 30 minutes. After 30 minutes remove the lid and bake an additional 15 minutes.

Remove bread from oven and place on a cooling rack to cool.

I have been having fun experimenting with different kinds of flour. I need to go to the store, as I am all out of all-purpose flour now. The neighbors came over last night for a visit (unexpectedly) so I cut up my bread into cubes and served it with olive oil, salt and pepper (for dipping). The bread is all gone  I mixed up another batch last night, before bed...this one has 2 cups of bread flour and 1 cup of whole wheat flour. See what I get out of this  I also just used dry active yeast (not the rapid rise)...still get good results.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, back from the farmers market and the store where we like to get out meat, they have their own slaughter house a little way away, the cows go in the front and then the sides come out the front and up to the store where they hang in the cold room to be butchered as it goes. If you want a particular cut they will go in and get it of the side for you if they don't already have it in the butcher counter. 
Got some fresh leaks, poblano and anahiem pepers, and some turnips. Was hoping for potatoes but none yet. 
DSM wanted to go eat so we went to breakfast before I dropped her off at home and then I went and got the meat. DH and I may wander up in just a bit and go look at the car show on Main St. otherwise, I plan to sit and knit or sew. I hope to sit and knit or sew, I pray I'll be able to sit and sew, it's usually those days though that DH decides we need to go trekking through the toolyweeds or something though. 
Well, enough of that, off to get caught up on the pages I missed while gone.


----------



## Karena

Thank you for picking up the Tea Party. Lovely work on display. 

GET WELL SOON SAM.
Karen in CA


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> mmmmm was aware myself of greater number of headaches- had forgotten about stroke. Have had to up the dose of Panadol, and can never remember what that is in America. (because of the nerve pain in my hips- this is why the Doctor has called me back in I had an op. for a large Rectocele in 2010 [hernia] ) Which could be what is causing the problem. My GP formerly worked several years here as a surgeon- but it was too demanding and tough on his wife with four young children. He is Iraqi, and a very fine person. Obviously very fond of Wife and children- very busy because so many choose to see him.


I hope it's nothing more than a bit of arthritis though that is causing the hip pain. A good doctor, no matter his nationality, is definitely not to be taken for granted that's for sure. I'm glad he's a doctor you like. Being a surgeon and the hours they have to keep with being on call and such would be very hard on the family.


----------



## Designer1234

All the pictures posted are wonderful! what eye candy!

I have been sorting out pictures in my Iphotos -- One year after I got my Denise interchangables with the 50 " cord I made l2 afghans for family members -- here are three
The others were all my own designs using a crochet stitch site for ideas. 

I c/o from l20 - l50 stitches with a size 8 US (sometimes 9) and acrylic yarn 

I crochet them all sideways ( end to end).
I bordered each section with half double crochets on each side -- but crochet it all together so there was no joining. Some I put a fringe on, some I didn't // Thought you might be interested. There is a closed workshop I did at the early workshop stages with information there. I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> As Sam is unable to join us at the moment- we better send bushels of healing energy! I can sympathise. Mine went 'out' when I had my first child- was on a rubber ring for months!


OW!!! So she was a literal pain in the butt? lolol...[(just kidding) My mom said when I was born I gave her hemroids, when my little brother was born they went away, that she figured I would be the hard child and was surprised it was my little brother that was the difficult one, he was also momma's baby and treated as such, didn't do him any favors, she realized it way to late to fix it]. So glad that it healed though, that would have been awful to have it out indefinitely.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Machriste, I love raratouille also. I haven't had that soup or barley since childhood! Brings back memories. Yes, isn't that guernsey knitting of Julie's beautiful. She is very humble about her talents but she is an artist, tailor, seamstress, and master knitter.
> 
> Love the card. Making me laugh and I like to start my day out with laughter and smiles but also with prayers for those who need them. Hope DH enjoyed the soup and card.


Angora! you mistake me for my daughter- she is the perfectionist in the family- I am far too slap dash- and inclined to cut corners and fudge things, whereas Bronwen with her knitting will correct cables for instance with her crochet hook.


----------



## pacer

Designer1234 said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shirley...will you be able to receive my package since you will be out of town when it arrives?
> 
> Yes I have arranged for my neighbour to pick it up.
> It will likely arrive after I get back- but she will watch for the postman
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad that you have made arrangements. Thanks for including us in your mission project and so happy you found a group that needs the items as sometimes groups of people do get left out when they need the help and others sometimes get the most attention.
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Here are some photos of the boat trip yesterday. I wanted to take all of you along so I will show you your seat. It was a bumpy ride when we went sideways to cross the lake but once we were going with the waves it was better. Photos taken on the phone and I literally couldn't see what I was taking most of the time so lots of photos of my thumb or hand. LOL If they are blurry but just think of them as impressionistic. Just had to share with you. I recently posted photos from a restaurant when I went to lunch with my son from up in the hills looking down on the lake about half way down.


Beautiful!! lolol, he does look contemplative doesn't he?


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a long story, dear! most of the gist of it recorded on the KTP- I am guilty of venting quite a bit lately!


Oh, Julie, have you forgotten Tim's favorite line? "Friends give friends a hand, Gram."

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Julie, I'd have to say that a dog could most certainly replace Lupe!! Not anyone else I know, but certainly Lupe, even a rabid dog would be better! But at least you had your say, the family knows (whether they choose to acknowledge it or not) that you love Fale and would keep him with you as your first choice and when it comes to brass tacks, they will have to live with their conciences' of not speaking up for you and of letting Lupe have her way in being a B*%@#. You are going to be teary once the shock wears off, you are probably more angry with Lupe right now and also disappointed with the family. I am glad you had the support of the Elders though, that does mean a lot. Irreguardless, we are here whenever you need us Julie.
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}...
> 
> Dogs are so good at unconditional loving, aren't they! I am going to have to do a lot of vacuum cleaning while he is here- IF he is here- I have paid for new filters- but they are in a container waiting to be off loaded. I may experiment again with the large turbo head- I think the little turbo head is intended for furniture.
> IF he is here I hope to organise meeting up with Rufus so he can see that he is being well looked after. It would be lovely to see Rufus tail wagging again- it goes like half a windmill when he is happy- Goodness knows if Ringo will think he has to defend us from Rufus- he thought a woman with a suitcase was a dog today (well yesterday) I really wonder about his eyesight!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!! It may have smelled of another dog, or he may have been reacting to her? Dogs are very intuitive about people.
> Yes, the vacuum will definitely get a workout, but so worth it if you get to spend a little time with Fale.
> Would be wonderful for you all to meet up with Rufus, I'm sure all would enjoy that and it should be long enough now that he will have settled in with the new family enough that he won't get to upset when it's time to part again.
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> Shirley, that is the big size I have and that is the hook I thought I would have to use. Thanks for posting the picture.
> Julie, so sorry it didn't go well. I so hope Fale can come for a visit.
> Thanks for the coffee and angora loved the lake pictures and purple as usual great pictures.
> Hope all that are sick are better today.
> Poledra, wish I could go with you to a good farmers market.
> Work today!! Will be back on latter tonight.


I wish you could also!!


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> I'm fine, Kaye!! Sounds like you're up and at'em this morning!! Is it frosty in your 'neck of the woods'? We're still having mostly 60 temps at night. Summer is still hanging on...I believe tomorrow is the first day of autumn. Am I right?
> JuneK


Yes, we got frost last night!! 39F! I'm thinking it'd be nice to ease into winter, not jump right in with both feet, cold feet by the way. But the days are in the 70's, but 30's for night? REALLY? Oh well, it is what it is, time to pull out the flannel jammies and sheets. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Have been outdoor taking some photos and short videos. My favorite one today.


Oh lovely!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Oh lovely!!


Will try to post a few more when I am inside a the computer this evening. Enjoying the outdoors.


----------



## EJS

Hi all. I have been MIA for a few weeks now and just want you to know I think of you all every day. I have done some scanning to see what has been happening. Will go back and read more closely.
For each of you, no matter what the issue, I am sending well wishes and good vibes.
The one year anniversary of losing my mom and MIL have passed and now of my dad passing this coming week. It has been rather emotional and I have just been "tired".
I have been able to crochet which has been a release. 
I will attach a couple pictures. I just don't have one of the minion hats I have in progress. Making 6 of them~~one for each grand.
Hugs for all,
EJ


----------



## Poledra65

EJS said:


> Hi all. I have been MIA for a few weeks now and just want you to know I think of you all every day. I have done some scanning to see what has been happening. Will go back and read more closely.
> For each of you, no matter what the issue, I am sending well wishes and good vibes.
> The one year anniversary of losing my mom and MIL have passed and now of my dad passing this coming week. It has been rather emotional and I have just been "tired".
> I have been able to crochet which has been a release.
> I will attach a couple pictures.
> Hugs for all,
> EJ


Those are gorgeous! Creating in a time of sadness is a good way to deal. Hugs holding you tight. Oh the dress with bloomers is adorable, well not as adorable as the baby wearing them, but a very close second. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> How is this one for an image?!
> It is from one of the photographers in Kaikoura- but not a hundred percent sure of the location.
> 
> The caption is : Worth travelling to New Zealand for?


Holy Cow what a picture! Worth traveling???? Of Course!
Sure wish we could!
Carol il/oh


----------



## 5mmdpns

Hi KTP family (includes all you who are new to the tea parlour, we love having you sit and chat with us!), I just talked to Julie. Our poor darling sister is a mass of nerves today. There is to be a family conference at her house today. Lupe will be coming too. Julie has not been able to sleep or eat as she is too nervous about everything. She is most concerned about her safety, and, as we know, Lupe can be quite volatile.
We need to surround her with our prayers and love. Julie made mention a bit ago at looking at her glass as half full. I told her that we will fill up the other half with love and prayers so that she has her glass right full to the top! Julie is at 4:30AM her time as I am writing this and then she was going to poke her bread and lay back down. Zoe


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a long story, dear! most of the gist of it recorded on the KTP- I am guilty of venting quite a bit lately!


 ~~~Not guilty.....needy. We are glad to be able to be a sounding board. And you certainly are deserving of quite a bit of venting! You have not used up your allotment, by any stretch! Just wish there weren't a need.  Let's hope your evening visit will be a positive.....{{{hugs}}}.
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Miss Pam and her DH are getting packed as they leave for Scotland later today. It has been great getting to know them and they will be very much missed.
> 
> This afternoon is GSs sumo wrestling birthday party. (I shall take my knitting!!!!!)
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end and sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Saturday photos.....


~~~such beautiful photos. In my 2nd life I want to come back as a nature photographer. I don't have the skills yet, but maybe next time.  Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Julie, so sorry it didn't go well. I so hope Fale can come for a visit.
> 
> So do I dear- but on recent track record I am not holding my breath


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> Hi KTP family (includes all you who are new to the tea parlour, we love having you sit and chat with us!), I just talked to Julie. Our poor darling sister is a mass of nerves today. There is to be a family conference at her house today. Lupe will be coming too. Julie has not been able to sleep or eat as she is too nervous about everything. She is most concerned about her safety, and, as we know, Lupe can be quite volatile.
> We need to surround her with our prayers and love. Julie made mention a bit ago at looking at her glass as half full. I told her that we will fill up the other half with love and prayers so that she has her glass right full to the top! Julie is at 4:30AM her time as I am writing this and then she was going to poke her bread and lay back down. Zoe


Thank you Zoe for letting us know. I would certainly hope that should Lupe get violent that someone would put an abrupt end to it, and thankfully Ringo will be there, he will intimidate anyone of abusing Julie, even verbally I would bet. Yes, Julie, you are well loved here, hugs and hopes and prayers that all goes smoothly and calmly no matter what the outcome maybe, but hopes that the outcome is the way you would like it to be. 
Hugs Zoe, how are you feeling? Hope your fibro isn't bucking up and adding itself to your cold.


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Not guilty.....needy. We are glad to be able to be a sounding board. And you certainly are deserving of quite a bit of venting! You have not used up your allotment, by any stretch! Just wish there weren't a need.  Let's hope your evening visit will be a positive.....{{{hugs}}}.
> Carol il/oh


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a very uncomfortable time this evening, fortunately with 3 people to support me, confronting Lupe. She is riddled with resentments against me, going way back. No one in the family seems to gainsay her. (apart from me) It seems the family agrees with her that Fale will go back to Australia when they return- time as yet to be determined. This despite the fact that it is against the law of the country. I am hoping to get the ladies in who offered counselling. I can contact them on Monday. But I really feel between the proverbial 'rock and a hard place'. I just am so glad I had not burn't my boats and sold up to move over the Tasman- I am sure I would have discovered this aspect of her soon enough. She was making a big issue of me loving my dog more than my husband. Ringo has his good points- but no way does he replace a person- though he does help keep me sane- having a being who needs to be fed, watered and exercised.
> The one good thing that came out of the meeting is that they are bringing Fale over tomorrow (I hope) to stay until the trip back. (no tickets have been booked as yet)
> Once again I know there are several who have posted about my problems- I really am trying not to 'hog the lime light'. Now that I have this red Avatar I am so conscious of how often I have posted- it sort of hits me as I scroll down the page- although I tend to agree with Kathleendoris that it would be good if I could weep. I have a bad habit of doing the stiff upper lip (so British). I nearly rang Bronwen but have left it far too late. She has proven so good to talk with.
> Tonight I felt judged and not heard. I know I was not listened to- a certain person voiced her opinion of me- and no one said anything about her terrible behaviour to me. I was hoping to defuse things and not polarise them. I guess time will tell whether it has had any effect.
> It will probably be a long wait to see if they do bring Fale home tomorrow.


~~~I hope you get in touch with Bronwen soon. She sounds like a person who will listen to you. It is very frustrating not to be heard or paid attention to. We all have your side, but can not have Lupe or others hear us. Our hearts are with you....is there nothing to be done about the illegality of their moves?
Love & hugs {{{{{{{Julie}}}}}}}
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very vocal Great Bend. The crickets are chirping very loudly this morning.
> 
> the house teens are taking advantage of it being saturday and staying in bed.
> 
> Morning coffee is served, with a short video of this mornings sky.


~~~I had sound!!! Gentle crickets    
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Pontuf said:


> Julie
> 
> Lupe is such a hateful person and I am sure the rest of the family is intimidated by her otherwise why do they let her get away with such horrible behavior.
> She knows how to hurt you. She knows by attacking Ringo will hurt you.
> Does anyone else in the family see all the sacrifices you have made? How you have taken care and loved Fale all these years? Does any of his family even speak up?
> 
> Lupe seems to hold a lot of hatred and hostility towards you. Perhaps she has resented Fale 's love for you all these years. I dont know. I think what we all see is a hateful selfish conniving manipulative person who will not stop until she gets everything she wants.
> 
> Jjulie, we all hate to see what you are going through. You are such a wonderful giving person. We are all here for you 24 hours.
> 
> Love
> Charlotte/pontuf. XO
> 
> r


~~~~Ditto ditto ditto....it just seems so wrong that she is allowed to get away with such dispicable behavior! :evil: :twisted: SO sorry. Our hearts hurt for you. Carol il/oh


----------



## sassafras123

Julie, hope family meeting goes well.
Zoe, thank you for update. Hope you are feeling better.angora gorgeous pics. All thatvgreen and water is a treat for desert rats.
Maya and I had nice walk. Then I took two carloads of stuff we will never use again to thrift store.


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, hope family meeting goes well.
> Zoe, thank you for update. Hope you are feeling better.angora gorgeous pics. All thatvgreen and water is a treat for desert rats.
> Maya and I had nice walk. Then I took two carloads of stuff we will never use again to thrift store.


Sounds like you are having a productive day. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> The illegal bit, Heather is that they are ignoring that as his wife I do or should have the greater say. The unmentionable one claims I should never have taken Power of Attorney without telling the family. But at that point (2011) we never saw anyone but Fifita who is the Gt niece, and daughter to Meiema that I mentioned earlier. Fifita has been consistently kinder than anyone else. I have a lot of time for her.


~~~I worry that if you don't speak up they will say you are agreeing with them. I don't really know how all this works, it sounds very complicated. It shouldn't be. I sure hope you have some advisers to help you through this.
(((hugs}}} Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2

Southern Gal said:


> Jules, girl many hugs for you and i pass on my strength to you. i hope you do get some more time with fale before he leaves. i also wanted to tell you that the cakes you showed last wk that bronwen made were awsome, looked store bought. she is so talented. (but i would hate to put that work into something that is a work of art, and some one is gonna eat it, oh i don't think so!!!!!)
> 
> She seems to get enough payback for her efforts from the children's delight- DGD has done better than DGS so far because with working, now full time she obviously has a lot less energy and time.
> Thanks for the hugs and flow of strength- I have just lit a candle to remind myself there is hope.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Zoe for letting us know. I would certainly hope that should Lupe get violent that someone would put an abrupt end to it, and thankfully Ringo will be there, he will intimidate anyone of abusing Julie, even verbally I would bet. Yes, Julie, you are well loved here, hugs and hopes and prayers that all goes smoothly and calmly no matter what the outcome maybe, but hopes that the outcome is the way you would like it to be.
> Hugs Zoe, how are you feeling? Hope your fibro isn't bucking up and adding itself to your cold.


Hi Poledra, I am feeling still under the weather. hahha, I did make it to Mass and did play the organ! 
I have a suspicion about my "chest cold". The doc had started me on a new puffer for my asthma. I am thinking that it could be more of a reaction to that medication than a chest cold. I stopped that puffer and am back using my old ones. The chest has certainly eased up a bunch. Still have a ways to go though. I was running fevers so I am wondering what it was all about. Zoe


----------



## nittergma

Yes, I've been tempted to build a small fire in the woodstove just to drive the dampness out.


Lurker 2 said:


> Glad you enjoyed the ideas! the beef Olives as I mentioned I used to make for my Dad- he used to buy them ready made, and just cook them up in a gravy, for himself. Hope you manage to get lots of Knitting done- we too have very wet weather again. Not especially cold at 66F It is actually warmer out than in!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for the hugs and flow of strength- I have just lit a candle to remind myself there is hope.


There is always hope and remember our good Lord said He would never leave us! I have my candle lit for you too!!! Zoe


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> A few more photos: The photos are so big. Sorry they are taking up so much room. So big it's almost like being there. :shock:


~~~Grand photos! Thanks for taking us along on the trip!
What body of water, and where did you go? (You may have said it before....sorry I missed it  ) Carol il/oh


----------



## SaxonLady

gagesmom said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry to hear that Sam, Gwen and Zoe have all been sick. Sending hugs to you to get well soon.
> 
> Bulldog you are so sweet. Thank you for thinking of me.
> 
> Julie glad you are hosting the tp. Your pattern looks awesome. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I went to the old tp as well.
> 
> We have heavy rain and thunderstorms. Got to go for now.
> 
> I finished the 2nd ugg boot topper.


Guess who won't get cold this winter! They are perfect.


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Poledra, I am feeling still under the weather. hahha, I did make it to Mass and did play the organ!
> I have a suspicion about my "chest cold". The doc had started me on a new puffer for my asthma. I am thinking that it could be more of a reaction to that medication than a chest cold. I stopped that puffer and am back using my old ones. The chest has certainly eased up a bunch. Still have a ways to go though. I was running fevers so I am wondering what it was all about. Zoe


Allergic reaction might do that, cause inflammation and a tight chest, and that could elevate your temp? Hopefully that is all it was. Hugs.


----------



## cmaliza

5mmdpns said:


> Hi KTP family (includes all you who are new to the tea parlour, we love having you sit and chat with us!), I just talked to Julie. Our poor darling sister is a mass of nerves today. There is to be a family conference at her house today. Lupe will be coming too. Julie has not been able to sleep or eat as she is too nervous about everything. She is most concerned about her safety, and, as we know, Lupe can be quite volatile.
> We need to surround her with our prayers and love. Julie made mention a bit ago at looking at her glass as half full. I told her that we will fill up the other half with love and prayers so that she has her glass right full to the top! Julie is at 4:30AM her time as I am writing this and then she was going to poke her bread and lay back down. Zoe


~~~~Ditto ditto ditto......same for everyone's messages to Julie. 
Carol il/oh


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> I just looked at my hook -- it is very large but no number on it --
> 
> I bought it years ago at walmart -- it is either a 20 or a size smaller. but as you can see it is large. the other hook beside it is a size 5mm - 8 US for afghans


I always wondered what those huge hooks were for. Couldn't imagine.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Oh, Julie, have you forgotten Tim's favorite line? "Friends give friends a hand, Gram."
> 
> Ohio Joy


I think I might have forgotten for a bit there, Joy- thanks for reminding me- BTW how is Tim's school year progressing? He is such a remarkable fellow.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> i thought I had read of the Russians stuffing Cabbage leaves- it is the sort of thing Flockie would know- no not red cabbage but savoy cabbage is a good shape to work with- you blanch them first- or the ordinary cabbage with the big, nearly round leaves.


Oh I see, you meant the way they are cooked. Got it. Know how to do it and love them.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jules, girl many hugs for you and i pass on my strength to you. i hope you do get some more time with fale before he leaves. i also wanted to tell you that the cakes you showed last wk that bronwen made were awsome, looked store bought. she is so talented. (but i would hate to put that work into something that is a work of art, and some one is gonna eat it, oh i don't think so!!!!!)
> 
> ~~~~~
> Thanks for the hugs and flow of strength- I have just lit a candle to remind myself there is hope.
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~Julie....just imagine a candle lit be each of us....that's a lot of candles...and a lot of hope! We keep you in our hearts.....don't let the %^&*()s get you down! Remember we all have you wrapped up in hugs and peace. Fale, too.
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Julie & Fale}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
> Carol il/oh
Click to expand...


----------



## budasha

Julie - love your recipes. Unfortunately, my DH has become somewhat of a problem eater these days. Nothing seems to appeal to him and I'm tired of trying new recipes that he turns his nose up at. A lot of food goes into the garbage  so now I wait until he tells me what he wants to eat. I'm sure his meds have a lot to do with his lack of appetite.

The Guernsey design looks so pretty.

Sorry to hear that Sam has a cold on top of his other woes. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Southern Gal said:


> oh i feel for him, yrs ago, i fell and had bruised the cartledges inbetween the tail bone, so i had cortizone shots, can give every 3 months, i had 3 before i was over it, very painful time, i stood alot, or laid down, sitting was so painful. and yes, the coritzone shots were terribly painful to get, shot right into the tailbone area. but was a necessity.


Agreed, as bad as the shots were I endured it to end the constant pain. That's what I had to remind myself of. Now I just try to be very careful with lifting anything so I don't have to get another series of shots.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! It may have smelled of another dog, or he may have been reacting to her? Dogs are very intuitive about people.
> Yes, the vacuum will definitely get a workout, but so worth it if you get to spend a little time with Fale.
> Would be wonderful for you all to meet up with Rufus, I'm sure all would enjoy that and it should be long enough now that he will have settled in with the new family enough that he won't get to upset when it's time to part again.


I think it was just the way she was dragging it along- you know how so many these days have wheels- a long time ago- about the same spot, we encountered an older man walking a terrier- he obviously wanted to introduce the dogs- but I was beating a very hasty retreat with my snarling puppy. I don't think it is fear- it is the corgi instinct for protection of their 'charge'. Me being the 'charge'. Daylight is coming. The thunder has all cleared. Time to check with the Police where I stand.
It will be neat to see Rufus again!


----------



## budasha

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P and I have been taken for alovely chinese meal this evening and we are now back home and Mr P and Mr Ric are tasting the single malts as Miss Pam and Mr Ric are off to Scotland tomorrow.
> 
> xx


Looks like they might be enjoying the single malts.

:thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~Julie....just imagine a candle lit be each of us....that's a lot of candles...and a lot of hope! We keep you in our hearts.....don't let the %^&*()s get you down! Remember we all have you wrapped up in hugs and peace. Fale, too.
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Julie & Fale}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
> Carol il/oh


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha

Designer1234 you might like this one of my gd sitting on the crochet cotton strip mat I made for beside her bed said:


> Looks like she's fascinated with the mat. Lovely little girl.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> That looks like a wonderful trip!! The scenery is beautiful. Many years ago, right after I was married we would sometimes go to the Canandaigua. We lived in Syracuse for a couple of years. It's a beautiful area. Thanks for the great pictures.
> JuneK


June, when you went to Canandaigua, was the amusement park right on the lake? It was dismantled in 1985 according to records I just looked up.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it was just the way she was dragging it along- you know how so many these days have wheels- a long time ago- about the same spot, we encountered an older man walking a terrier- he obviously wanted to introduce the dogs- but I was beating a very hasty retreat with my snarling puppy. I don't think it is fear- it is the corgi instinct for protection of their 'charge'. Me being the 'charge'. Daylight is coming. The thunder has all cleared. Time to check with the Police where I stand.
> It will be neat to see Rufus again!


Hopefully they will be able to give you good advice. Yes, it would be good to spend a little time with Rufus, he was a large part of your life for quite sometime, so glad that the new family seem to really love having him.


----------



## Poledra65

I love this one.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Angora, that's what I thought of too when I saw the recipe....my Mom would use dill pickles...I think anything used to hold it all together - shaved sweet potatoes, zuchinni, eggplant or even pasta, would make a good dish.


Oh, I forgot the dill pickles, yes, that is what gave it that special flavor. Haven't done the recipe in over 12 yrs.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Have been outdoor taking some photos and short videos. My favorite one today.


Pretty colors and such a sweet doggie.


----------



## SaxonLady

Poledra65 said:


> I love this one.


O how adorable! And what an almost '3-D' picture. You could (and would!) almost pick him up.


----------



## Cashmeregma

flyty1n said:


> Have had to up the dose of Panadol, and can never remember what that is in America. (because of the nerve pain in my hips- Julie said.
> Be very careful with the Panadol..acetaminophen or Tylenol in the USA. Check the warning on the bottle. It says, "Liver warning..this product contains acetaminophen. THE MAXIMUM daily does is 6 caplets (3000mg) in 24 hours. Sever liver damage can occur if you take more than this amount, other drugs containing this drug, or 3 or more alcoholic drinks in a day." I don't worry about the alcohol with you, but liver damage resulting from this drug is very real. Sorry to be such a spoil sport but I have seen the liver damage from even smaller amounts of this drug.


You have that RIGHT! Don't ask me how I know. :?


----------



## budasha

Ezenby said:


> I have been in much pain from my crazy fall with one vertebrae going forward and the one under it going backwards. Three times this week to the chiropractor and probably three next week.
> 
> Sorry to hear that you have been in such pain. I hope that your chiropractor will be able to ease it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Oh I see, you meant the way they are cooked. Got it. Know how to do it and love them.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> All the pictures posted are wonderful! what eye candy!
> 
> I have been sorting out pictures in my Iphotos -- One year after I got my Denise interchangables with the 50 " cord I made l2 afghans for family members -- here are three
> The others were all my own designs using a crochet stitch site for ideas.
> 
> I c/o from l20 - l50 stitches with a size 8 US (sometimes 9) and acrylic yarn
> 
> I crochet them all sideways ( end to end).
> I bordered each section with half double crochets on each side -- but crochet it all together so there was no joining. Some I put a fringe on, some I didn't // Thought you might be interested. There is a closed workshop I did at the early workshop stages with information there. I hope you enjoy them.


Lovely work Designer. Great use for your stash!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~Julie....just imagine a candle lit be each of us....that's a lot of candles...and a lot of hope! We keep you in our hearts.....don't let the %^&*()s get you down! Remember we all have you wrapped up in hugs and peace. Fale, too.
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Julie & Fale}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
> Carol il/oh


The candle is a sphere- and is looking lovely from where I sit at my computer! What a beautiful thought a KTP load of candles!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora! you mistake me for my daughter- she is the perfectionist in the family- I am far too slap dash- and inclined to cut corners and fudge things, whereas Bronwen with her knitting will correct cables for instance with her crochet hook.


There's something to be said for being a bit of a slap dash (never heard that one before.) Personally I think very creative people are slap dash and Bronwen's perfection is wonderful and beautifully her, but we love our slap dash Julie. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> How is this one for an image?!
> It is from one of the photographers in Kaikoura- but not a hundred percent sure of the location.
> 
> The caption is : Worth travelling to New Zealand for?


What a gorgeous picture!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful!! lolol, he does look contemplative doesn't he?


LOL....and he truly is contemplative. He doesn't look Native American but it is a part of his heritage on his dad's side and I take that to be his contemplative side.


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> Julie - love your recipes. Unfortunately, my DH has become somewhat of a problem eater these days. Nothing seems to appeal to him and I'm tired of trying new recipes that he turns his nose up at. A lot of food goes into the garbage  so now I wait until he tells me what he wants to eat. I'm sure his meds have a lot to do with his lack of appetite.
> 
> The Guernsey design looks so pretty.
> 
> Sorry to hear that Sam has a cold on top of his other woes. Hope he feels better soon.


I have been told it is harder to cope with the fussy eaters than mine with his voracious appetite! 
One of our newest Tea Party goers came up with the idea of a workshop for the guernsey- so Shirley has that in hand!
I will check with Sam or Heidi in a day or two- find out when the computer will be back! And hopefully that Sam's meds are working.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully they will be able to give you good advice. Yes, it would be good to spend a little time with Rufus, he was a large part of your life for quite sometime, so glad that the new family seem to really love having him.


And very importantly- he is Fale's favourite!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


And my candle is showing up nicely against the window frame.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I love this one.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Southern Gal, sure hope you can figure out the picture thing for your avatar. I'll see if I can figure it out again...it's been a while...Maybe this isn't what you need, but just in case it is:

Go to My Profile up above under the title Knitting Paradise,
Scroll all the way down to the bottom where it says avatar:
Avatar

To load an avatar picture from your computer, click the Browse button and select a file. After that, click Update Avatar.
If you want to remove an avatar, then simply click Update Avatar without selecting a file.
Avatar image can be GIF, PNG, or JPG.

Hope this helps


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> There's something to be said for being a bit of a slap dash (never heard that one before.) Personally I think very creative people are slap dash and Bronwen's perfection is wonderful and beautifully her, but we love our slap dash Julie. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I am usually too busy thinking of the next project - it is one of the reasons why I get bored with my avatar. a painting may be what you want for a day or two- but then you see all the faults where it has not worked, and it is time to put it aside and start over.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> All the pictures posted are wonderful! what eye candy!
> 
> I have been sorting out pictures in my Iphotos -- One year after I got my Denise interchangables with the 50 " cord I made l2 afghans for family members -- here are three
> The others were all my own designs using a crochet stitch site for ideas.
> 
> I c/o from l20 - l50 stitches with a size 8 US (sometimes 9) and acrylic yarn
> 
> I crochet them all sideways ( end to end).
> I bordered each section with half double crochets on each side -- but crochet it all together so there was no joining. Some I put a fringe on, some I didn't // Thought you might be interested. There is a closed workshop I did at the early workshop stages with information there. I hope you enjoy them.


Always delighted to see your works of art and these afghans come under the heading of 'art'!
Have the new smiles settled in?
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> What a gorgeous picture!


I am fairly certain it is from an aircraft at dusk- that is why the colours are so intense!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love the photos of your local areas -- I plan to go to the river near me and get some pictures of both the road vista through the trees and the river banks.

Shirley - your afghans are wonderful and the little floor rug is awesome. Reminds me of the braided rag rugs my Mom would make and sew together in circles or ovals.

Love the pretty girl dress with the bloomers...pretty girl and great outfit.

I hope everyone begins to feel better soon...so sorry that you are under the weather and pray that you'll be back in the pink soon.

Julie, I lit a candle, too...would be quite a sight from a satellite to see them all. We do a ceremony like that with Compassionate Friends the first part of December each year and they actually have taken satellite photos---it's quite awesome to see. You have a lot of people pulling for you...it's nice that they are in your home...enjoying your hospitality. I always say, My House, My Rules and I hope you insist on that too. I'm hoping that some of the more temperate members of the family will be there...is it common that the males of the family aren't involved in these concerns? Having the church elders there and maybe even the Mediators who will provide counseling can also be there.


----------



## jknappva

EJS said:


> Hi all. I have been MIA for a few weeks now and just want you to know I think of you all every day. I have done some scanning to see what has been happening. Will go back and read more closely.
> For each of you, no matter what the issue, I am sending well wishes and good vibes.
> The one year anniversary of losing my mom and MIL have passed and now of my dad passing this coming week. It has been rather emotional and I have just been "tired".
> I have been able to crochet which has been a release.
> I will attach a couple pictures. I just don't have one of the minion hats I have in progress. Making 6 of them~~one for each grand.
> Hugs for all,
> EJ


So glad you felt like joining us again....your handiwork is lovely...so neatly done!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> Hi KTP family (includes all you who are new to the tea parlour, we love having you sit and chat with us!), I just talked to Julie. Our poor darling sister is a mass of nerves today. There is to be a family conference at her house today. Lupe will be coming too. Julie has not been able to sleep or eat as she is too nervous about everything. She is most concerned about her safety, and, as we know, Lupe can be quite volatile.
> We need to surround her with our prayers and love. Julie made mention a bit ago at looking at her glass as half full. I told her that we will fill up the other half with love and prayers so that she has her glass right full to the top! Julie is at 4:30AM her time as I am writing this and then she was going to poke her bread and lay back down. Zoe


I worry about her with Fale's family coming...almost wish there were a policeman there to protect her.
Best I can do is keep her in prayers.
JuenK


----------



## Cashmeregma

EJS, sorry about such sad anniversaries.
Glad your crocheting has helped you and your work is just beautiful. What a lovely way to display it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Zoe, Thank you so much for giving us a heads-up with what is going on with Julie. I do hope that the people from the church will be there for her as it might curb Lupe a little or at least the others might do something if the elders are there to see. Yes, filling the other half of the glass right now.


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Poledra, I am feeling still under the weather. hahha, I did make it to Mass and did play the organ!
> I have a suspicion about my "chest cold". The doc had started me on a new puffer for my asthma. I am thinking that it could be more of a reaction to that medication than a chest cold. I stopped that puffer and am back using my old ones. The chest has certainly eased up a bunch. Still have a ways to go though. I was running fevers so I am wondering what it was all about. Zoe


So sorry your problem seem to be ongoing. Hope going back to your old medication helps the chest!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> June, when you went to Canandaigua, was the amusement park right on the lake? It was dismantled in 1985 according to records I just looked up.


It was so long ago, I really can't remember. But we did go to an amusement park. But I have no idea where it was. Just that my DH persuaded me to go on the roller coaster...it was the first and last time! Not only am I lazy as a slug, I'm a scaredy cat when it comes to 'thrill' rides! We were married in 1954 and it was during that first year so it was back in the 'dark ages'. 
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the photos of your local areas -- I plan to go to the river near me and get some pictures of both the road vista through the trees and the river banks.
> 
> Shirley - your afghans are wonderful and the little floor rug is awesome. Reminds me of the braided rag rugs my Mom would make and sew together in circles or ovals.
> 
> Love the pretty girl dress with the bloomers...pretty girl and great outfit.
> 
> I hope everyone begins to feel better soon...so sorry that you are under the weather and pray that you'll be back in the pink soon.
> 
> Julie, I lit a candle, too...would be quite a sight from a satellite to see them all. We do a ceremony like that with Compassionate Friends the first part of December each year and they actually have taken satellite photos---it's quite awesome to see. You have a lot of people pulling for you...it's nice that they are in your home...enjoying your hospitality. I always say, My House, My Rules and I hope you insist on that too. I'm hoping that some of the more temperate members of the family will be there...is it common that the males of the family aren't involved in these concerns? Having the church elders there and maybe even the Mediators who will provide counseling can also be there.


One problem I have, because so many of my friends are Church goers - Sunday is quite a busy day for them. It is still a little early to call- but I will start trying to contact people soon!
Not sure about the Mediators but one call a little later should not hurt.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I worry about her with Fale's family coming...almost wish there were a policeman there to protect her.
> Best I can do is keep her in prayers.
> JuenK


Well I have a young friend who is six foot, and is going to drop by for an hour or so about ten o'clock. Ngaire is a big lady and enough in control to keep Lupe in check.

woops her mum, called that has been called off- and Mum cut me off- oh dear.


----------



## gagesmom

Okay finally caught up. Glad to see you back Sorlenna.

is cold and raining here today. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: 

This weather is horrible. I hate having runny nose and sneezing. Allergies :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I have a young friend who is six foot, and is going to drop by for an hour or so about ten o'clock. Ngaire is a big lady and enough in control to keep Lupe in check.
> 
> woops her mum, called that has been called off- and Mum cut me off- oh dear.


Oh that's too bad, that would have been a nice back up to have. I guess her mum didn't want her getting involved it sounds like.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I have a young friend who is six foot, and is going to drop by for an hour or so about ten o'clock. Ngaire is a big lady and enough in control to keep Lupe in check.
> 
> woops her mum, called that has been called off- and Mum cut me off- oh dear.


Oh, Julie. I'm so sorry this seems to be dragging on and on. Such a trial on your nerves.
Candle lit and prayers for your peace of mind and safety.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh that's too bad, that would have been a nice back up to have. I guess her mum didn't want her getting involved it sounds like.


I imagine that would be it- I won't be calling for a while- interesting where friendship ends.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Oh, Julie. I'm so sorry this seems to be dragging on and on. Such a trial on your nerves.
> Candle lit and prayers for your peace of mind and safety.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


Just a pity you are all a continent and vast ocean away! Not that I want to put anyone in danger- I just think even Lupe would think twice with an independent witness.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> It was so long ago, I really can't remember. But we did go to an amusement park. But I have no idea where it was. Just that my DH persuaded me to go on the roller coaster...it was the first and last time! Not only am I lazy as a slug, I'm a scaredy cat when it comes to 'thrill' rides! We were married in 1954 and it was during that first year so it was back in the 'dark ages'.
> JuneK


Aaaah yes, the dark ages. I remember them well!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Yes, the amusement park was at the lake then. So I've been standing in the place where you had your first and last roller coaster ride. I used to do rides like that but no more. Last time they got me on them at Darien Lake I was dizzy just walking around and couldn't even do the merry-go-round I was so dizzy. DH has actually gone on rides by himself and waves to me as he goes by.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Just a pity you are all a continent and vast ocean away! Not that I want to put anyone in danger- I just think even Lupe would think twice with an independent witness.


That is what you need. I am reading and reading to see if any church elders will be there????


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Aaaah yes, the dark ages. I remember them well!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Yes, the amusement park was at the lake then. So I've been standing in the place where you had your first and last roller coaster ride. I used to do rides like that but no more. Last time they got me on them at Darien Lake I was dizzy just walking around and couldn't even do the merry-go-round I was so dizzy. DH has actually gone on rides by himself and waves to me as he goes by.


 :thumbup: :lol: :?


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> That is what you need. I am reading and reading to see if any church elders will be there????


I was going to start trying to call them at eight o'clock- trouble is I have no time whatsoever- only 'morning'. My nerves are getting very jangled!


----------



## budasha

Angora1 said:


> A few more photos: The photos are so big. Sorry they are taking up so much room. So big it's almost like being there. :shock:


Beautiful pictures. Makes me sad because I miss boating so much.

My DH has taken a turn for the worst. He now gets lost in the house and I have to lead him around. It's so sad to see this happening to someone you love. He just seemed to get worse in the last couple of days. I have to go to the drugstore now and I hate leaving him alone. He has to wear the lifeline all the time in case he falls when I'm not around. Will sign off for now.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I was going to start trying to call them at eight o'clock- trouble is I have no time whatsoever- only 'morning'. My nerves are getting very jangled!


Take some deep breaths Julie. I imagine you are breathing quite shallow. Picture us all in a Group Hug and the support of everyone holding you up. Then take some quiet time and perhaps if time to call is good now, do this after calling. If at all possible it is probably best to have someone with you and I know you will need to get people at the time they are available. Remember breathe deeply, maybe even time in prayer, but most importantly see if anyone can come be with you. Just saw where the person you thought could come is not able to any more. I'm sure that adds to your feeling of confusion. One breath at a time How long is it till they come?


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Miss Pam and her DH are getting packed as they leave for Scotland later today. It has been great getting to know them and they will be very much missed.
> 
> This afternoon is GSs sumo wrestling birthday party. (I shall take my knitting!!!!!)
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end and sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Saturday photos.....


PurpleFi I think you're being a real party pooper. Fancy sitting there with your knitting while everyone else is sumo wrestling. Get out there and join in!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Just a pity you are all a continent and vast ocean away! Not that I want to put anyone in danger- I just think even Lupe would think twice with an independent witness.


With all our pointy needles, even crochet hooks can be pretty scary, I don't think she'd stand a chance. :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> Beautiful pictures. Makes me sad because I miss boating so much.
> 
> My DH has taken a turn for the worst. He now gets lost in the house and I have to lead him around. It's so sad to see this happening to someone you love. He just seemed to get worse in the last couple of days. I have to go to the drugstore now and I hate leaving him alone. He has to wear the lifeline all the time in case he falls when I'm not around. Will sign off for now.


We have that one too- so I do know where you are coming from. In Fale's case though some days are better than others. My heart goes out to you!


----------



## Poledra65

budasha said:


> Beautiful pictures. Makes me sad because I miss boating so much.
> 
> My DH has taken a turn for the worst. He now gets lost in the house and I have to lead him around. It's so sad to see this happening to someone you love. He just seemed to get worse in the last couple of days. I have to go to the drugstore now and I hate leaving him alone. He has to wear the lifeline all the time in case he falls when I'm not around. Will sign off for now.


Hugs and prayers for you and DH, that has to be the hardest thing, to watch someone you love become so confused and disconnected. I hope and pray for a miracle for everyone dealing with this.


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a very uncomfortable time this evening, fortunately with 3 people to support me, confronting Lupe. She is riddled with resentments against me, going way back. No one in the family seems to gainsay her. (apart from me) It seems the family agrees with her that Fale will go back to Australia when they return- time as yet to be determined. This despite the fact that it is against the law of the country. I am hoping to get the ladies in who offered counselling. I can contact them on Monday. But I really feel between the proverbial 'rock and a hard place'. I just am so glad I had not burn't my boats and sold up to move over the Tasman- I am sure I would have discovered this aspect of her soon enough. She was making a big issue of me loving my dog more than my husband. Ringo has his good points- but no way does he replace a person- though he does help keep me sane- having a being who needs to be fed, watered and exercised.
> The one good thing that came out of the meeting is that they are bringing Fale over tomorrow (I hope) to stay until the trip back. (no tickets have been booked as yet)
> Once again I know there are several who have posted about my problems- I really am trying not to 'hog the lime light'. Now that I have this red Avatar I am so conscious of how often I have posted- it sort of hits me as I scroll down the page- although I tend to agree with Kathleendoris that it would be good if I could weep. I have a bad habit of doing the stiff upper lip (so British). I nearly rang Bronwen but have left it far too late. She has proven so good to talk with.
> Tonight I felt judged and not heard. I know I was not listened to- a certain person voiced her opinion of me- and no one said anything about her terrible behaviour to me. I was hoping to defuse things and not polarise them. I guess time will tell whether it has had any effect.
> It will probably be a long wait to see if they do bring Fale home tomorrow.


Julie - so sorry to hear that your meeting was so one sided. I do hope they bring Fale home to at least spend some time with you until they take him back with them. Special hugs and prayers for you. ((((000))))


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Take some deep breaths Julie. I imagine you are breathing quite shallow. Picture us all in a Group Hug and the support of everyone holding you up. Then take some quiet time and perhaps if time to call is good now, do this after calling. If at all possible it is probably best to have someone with you and I know you will need to get people at the time they are available. Remember breathe deeply, maybe even time in prayer, but most importantly see if anyone can come be with you. Just saw where the person you thought could come is not able to any more. I'm sure that adds to your feeling of confusion. One breath at a time How long is it till they come?


I was told only 'morning'. Thanks for the advice to breath deeper.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Julie, I will be lighting a candle for you just as soon as I get back home. The simplest ideas are so often the best and one of the most moving experiences of my life was seeing the candle display in the Memorial at Caen, where small tea light candles are reflected by mirrors so that they appear to go to infinity. They represent all those who died in the Holocaust and truly make one pause for reflection, in every sense of the word. I have a mini-version of that at home, with candles between two sheets of darkened glass, that reflect the candles over and over, and that is what I will be lighting later. I hope the idea of these small lights all around the world, adding up to much more than the sum of their parts, will help to give you the strength you are going to need.

Liz, and all the others of you also going through painful times, you will also be in my thoughts as I light the candles.


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> Always delighted to see your works of art and these afghans come under the heading of 'art'!
> Have the new smiles settled in?
> JuneK


yes - with very little discomfort. I dreaded it as us has always hurt to 'break them in' they have come along way and this time it has worked well for both of us. One more thing out of the way. We hope to take a flight out to 
Vancouver Island next week and get a chance to look around a bit. The move still seems to be in the works but 
we are taking it slow and just preparing - I think it would be great for the family.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Julie - so sorry to hear that your meeting was so one sided. I do hope they bring Fale home to at least spend some time with you until they take him back with them. Special hugs and prayers for you. ((((000))))


I am hoping so too- there is an awful lot of morning still to wait.
Thanks for the hugs and prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Julie, I will be lighting a candle for you just as soon as I get back home. The simplest ideas are so often the best and one of the most moving experiences of my life was seeing the candle display in the Memorial at Caen, where small tea light candles are reflected by mirrors so that they appear to go to infinity. They represent all those who died in the Holocaust and truly make one pause for reflection, in every sense of the word. I have a mini-version of that at home, with candles between two sheets of darkened glass, that reflect the candles over and over, and that is what I will be lighting later. I hope the idea of these small lights all around the world, adding up to much more than the sum of their parts, will help to give you the strength you are going to need.
> 
> Liz, and all the others of you also going through painful times, you will also be in my thoughts as I light the candles.


That is a lovely thought, thank you so much!


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> And my candle is showing up nicely against the window frame.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

Managed to get caught up with all your posts. I'm having a quiet evening with my feet up tonight. I've just got back from spending a lovely day up in Greenwich (London). I went with a group from the walking group that I belong to. We usually arrange two or three day trips during the year to interesting places. Today we walked through Greenwich Park (where the Olympic equestrian events were held last year) up to the 02 arena, crossed the Thames in the new cable car, then on down to the Thames barrier. Having got that far we decided it was too far to walk back again so took the DLR back to Greenwich and found a convenient little wine bar to pass the time until it was time to come home! A lovely day out but my feet are killing me! I took some photos but still do not have the techno how to post them here - maybe one day I will get clever! Love and hugs to all - I'm off for an early night.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Liz, so sorry at this latest turn of his health. Praying for you and hope there is someone who can give you some respite so that you are able to grocery shop, get medications, and time for yourself. Sending you big hugs.



budasha said:


> Beautiful pictures. Makes me sad because I miss boating so much.
> 
> My DH has taken a turn for the worst. He now gets lost in the house and I have to lead him around. It's so sad to see this happening to someone you love. He just seemed to get worse in the last couple of days. I have to go to the drugstore now and I hate leaving him alone. He has to wear the lifeline all the time in case he falls when I'm not around. Will sign off for now.


----------



## mjs

Angora1 said:


> A few more photos: The photos are so big. Sorry they are taking up so much room. So big it's almost like being there. :shock:


I like the large pictures.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Angora, love seeing the picture of your Thinker and seeing the photos from the boat ride...that is such a nice way to spend the day. And, what a way to end it sitting by the banks of the water for a coffee...sounds very romantic.


----------



## 5mmdpns

I thought this was too cute! Zoe


----------



## gottastch

Candle lit here too, Julie!!!

Designer - the afghans are beautiful!!!!

Here is another winner...2 c. bread flour and 1 c. whole wheat flour. I really don't think even I can mess this up - lol...I will try one more experiment using all whole wheat flour and see if I get as nice a rise...just can't leave it alone, can I?


----------



## NanaCaren

gottastch said:


> Candle lit here too, Julie!!!
> 
> Designer - the afghans are beautiful!!!!
> 
> Here is another winner...2 c. bread flour and 1 c. whole wheat flour. I really don't think even I can mess this up - lol...I will try one more experiment using all whole wheat flour and see if I get as nice a rise...just can't leave it alone, can I?


Very yummy!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> I thought this was too cute! Zoe


The cat's expression is priceless!


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> Candle lit here too, Julie!!!
> 
> Designer - the afghans are beautiful!!!!
> 
> Here is another winner...2 c. bread flour and 1 c. whole wheat flour. I really don't think even I can mess this up - lol...I will try one more experiment using all whole wheat flour and see if I get as nice a rise...just can't leave it alone, can I?


The bread looks so good- and thanks for lighting the candle!
I just have in the oven what was supposed to be a cob- (white in view of Fale's preference) but I never even thought of the Dutch oven, and has it spread?
The focaccia I made is scrumptious- I have had some for breakfast.


----------



## Ezenby

gottastch said:


> Hi Enzenby! Here is the recipe for the bread:
> 
> *Crusty Bread*
> 
> Thank you so much.


----------



## NanaCaren

A candle for you and all that are in need.


----------



## kehinkle

jknappva said:


> Fantastic sunset photos, Kathy! Safe travels. What are you working on...knitting or crocheting?
> JuneK


Crocheting right now. My DGS's Christmas present is crocheted and I started on a pair of crocheted wristwarmers. Need to get busy on the knitted hat for Emmett's birthday. Found where I put the yarn. Also have crocheted potholders to do and a knit doll's dress. I think for the GGSs, I will crochet round pillows in animal shape.

What are you working on now?


----------



## martina

Kind thoughts and candles have been sent on this forum to those in need, and I add my prayers too. I have had a wonderful day with my son, he has done some heavy duty housework for me, and is just getting out of the shower so we are going to have some chat time now. Take care all, please remember that no one is alone on here.


----------



## Lurker 2

The results of this morning's bread baking.
Focaccia- which I had for breakfast, and my rather flat cob loaf.


----------



## martina

The focaccia and cob look delicious. Any to spare??


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> Kind thoughts and candles have been sent on this forum to those in need, and I add my prayers too. I have had a wonderful day with my son, he has done some heavy duty housework for me, and is just getting out of the shower so we are going to have some chat time now. Take care all, please remember that no one is alone on here.


Glad you had a good day with your so. It is always nice when they help with the heavy stuff.


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> I thought this was too cute! Zoe


LOL very cute reminds me of when kiwi scared the cat, it fell into the kitchen sink.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> The focaccia and cob look delicious. Any to spare??


There's plenty! but it is a long time before you could get here- and I can't guarantee it will still be here- or if it is it will be inedible!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Managed to get caught up with all your posts. I'm having a quiet evening with my feet up tonight. I've just got back from spending a lovely day up in Greenwich (London). I went with a group from the walking group that I belong to. We usually arrange two or three day trips during the year to interesting places. Today we walked through Greenwich Park (where the Olympic equestrian events were held last year) up to the 02 arena, crossed the Thames in the new cable car, then on down to the Thames barrier. Having got that far we decided it was too far to walk back again so took the DLR back to Greenwich and found a convenient little wine bar to pass the time until it was time to come home! A lovely day out but my feet are killing me! I took some photos but still do not have the techno how to post them here - maybe one day I will get clever! Love and hugs to all - I'm off for an early night.


What a lovely way to spend the day. I can imagine your feet are sore and ready to be put up. I know mine would be.


----------



## sassafras123

Angel am, your walk sounds lovely. How nice to be in walking group.
Liz, so sorry to hear DH took turn for worse. Healing energy your way. Remember caretakers need rest too.
Angora yum! You may even have inspired me to try.
Resting, reading, knitting Uggs cuff.


----------



## Ezenby

Designer1234 said:


> I just looked at my hook -- it is very large but no number on it --
> 
> I bought it years ago at walmart -- it is either a 20 or a size smaller. but as you can see it is large. the other hook beside it is a size 5mm - 8 US for afghans


Here is a picture of the large hook. Posted a message saying I thought it was a twenty. Looked at my mothers knitting needles and here is a set that say both 15mm and 19us on sides...put my hook in middle. I would say surly this is a size 20 hook.

At our local community center ...resale shop...last time they had several. Guess it was a lost interest project. The mats do not wear out... washing frequent sometimes causes the fabric to fray just a little.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> The results of this morning's bread baking.
> Focaccia- which I had for breakfast, and my rather flat cob loaf.


The bread and focaccia looks delish, yummmmm I am going to have to get baking some breads. I will also need to make lots of tapas. I have been informed I will have plenty of company in a couple weeks for the week end.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> The bread and focaccia looks delish, yummmmm I am going to have to get baking some breads. I will also need to make lots of tapas. I have been informed I will have plenty of company in a couple weeks for the week end.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## KatyNora

Good afternoon, all. I've been away from the KTP for over a week, so there' a lot to catch up on. I do hope all are well and thriving. I think of you all every day, even if there isn't time to read all the goings-on. As for me, it's been a busy couple of weeks - three family birthdays, two knitting groups, the wedding of a wonderful young couple, yard work, house work, and a double dental extraction. In other words, not much free time. So now I have a cup of tea and about 24 pages to read through. Thank you for starting the party, Julie, and please tell Sam we want him (and his computer) to get well ASAP. Time for me to start reading!


----------



## Sorlenna

Angora1 said:


> I'm so glad you had a place to go to for checking in. If you were checking in every day I think it was fine. I was thinking you weren't even able to use a computer, so that was wonderful. Thanks for the coffee shop!! So glad to have you bak and ok. I think flooding in the desert is so dangerous.


We were just fine as far as any flooding went--were not in any real danger of that. Things like wires, though, seem to have gotten saturated and our phone company basically threw up their hands. If they'd been honest with me and I'd known it was going to take so long to get a response from them, I'd have settled on a new company earlier--as it was, I cancelled their service, ordered new service, and changed my cell plan. I'm not sure how that works out money wise, but we were offline/without a phone for ten days--which is absurd for the area we're in.

I still don't feel quite sane; first the convention, then the trip, then coming back to a new schedule, followed by a visit from his brother and his wife, and then the outage...oh, and had to put DD on a plane back to my parents' house on Wednesday--scheduled her flight early around my work schedule and then wasn't able to work--lack of routine is NOT good for me. I still feel like I'm disoriented--had to look at my computer yesterday to see what day of the week it was. Well, Monday should get me back to work properly and we shall see. I am just tired of feeling constantly on edge and need to get into the familiar again. I did do some crocheting while I could, but at the same time, I was running every day to try and check in and do this and do that.

Tomorrow morning we are having a family breakfast (which will be familiar and I do not mind at all!) and then tomorrow afternoon is a dinner for his work. The week after brings other changes! I told DD before she left that all I want after all this is a steady routine until at least Christmas! Eesh.


----------



## Lurker 2

KatyNora said:


> Good afternoon, all. I've been away from the KTP for over a week, so there' a lot to catch up on. I do hope all are well and thriving. I think of you all every day, even if there isn't time to read all the goings-on. As for me, it's been a busy couple of weeks - three family birthdays, two knitting groups, the wedding of a wonderful young couple, yard work, house work, and a double dental extraction. In other words, not much free time. So now I have a cup of tea and about 24 pages to read through. Thank you for starting the party, Julie, and please tell Sam we want him (and his computer) to get well ASAP. Time for me to start reading!


I will pass the message on- but am waiting for my headache to clear!


----------



## Sorlenna

Oh, and I'm (according to the pages) only 3 days behind now but pages & pages! I'm still on the second part of last week's. :shock:


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Aaaah yes, the dark ages. I remember them well!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Yes, the amusement park was at the lake then. So I've been standing in the place where you had your first and last roller coaster ride. I used to do rides like that but no more. Last time they got me on them at Darien Lake I was dizzy just walking around and couldn't even do the merry-go-round I was so dizzy. DH has actually gone on rides by himself and waves to me as he goes by.


And it was my first and last ferris wheel ride. I have a thing about heights. When the children were finally old enough, they would ride with their father on the rides. The merry-go-round was my ride of choice!! !LOL!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> We were just fine as far as any flooding went--were not in any real danger of that. Things like wires, though, seem to have gotten saturated and our phone company basically threw up their hands. If they'd been honest with me and I'd known it was going to take so long to get a response from them, I'd have settled on a new company earlier--as it was, I cancelled their service, ordered new service, and changed my cell plan. I'm not sure how that works out money wise, but we were offline/without a phone for ten days--which is absurd for the area we're in.
> 
> I still don't feel quite sane; first the convention, then the trip, then coming back to a new schedule, followed by a visit from his brother and his wife, and then the outage...oh, and had to put DD on a plane back to my parents' house on Wednesday--scheduled her flight early around my work schedule and then wasn't able to work--lack of routine is NOT good for me. I still feel like I'm disoriented--had to look at my computer yesterday to see what day of the week it was. Well, Monday should get me back to work properly and we shall see. I am just tired of feeling constantly on edge and need to get into the familiar again. I did do some crocheting while I could, but at the same time, I was running every day to try and check in and do this and do that.
> 
> Tomorrow morning we are having a family breakfast (which will be familiar and I do not mind at all!) and then tomorrow afternoon is a dinner for his work. The week after brings other changes! I told DD before she left that all I want after all this is a steady routine until at least Christmas! Eesh.


It is good to have you 'on board' though, Sorlenna! Hope you feel back in a routine soon!


----------



## jknappva

budasha said:


> Beautiful pictures. Makes me sad because I miss boating so much.
> 
> My DH has taken a turn for the worst. He now gets lost in the house and I have to lead him around. It's so sad to see this happening to someone you love. He just seemed to get worse in the last couple of days. I have to go to the drugstore now and I hate leaving him alone. He has to wear the lifeline all the time in case he falls when I'm not around. Will sign off for now.


Oh, my dear. That is so sad. I know it's worrying. Has his medication been changed in the last few days? A lot of time new medication can cause hallucinations and confusion. 
I will keep you and your DH in my prayers.
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh yea? Something special going on?

I'm in the mood for bread making also.



NanaCaren said:


> The bread and focaccia looks delish, yummmmm I am going to have to get baking some breads. I will also need to make lots of tapas. I have been informed I will have plenty of company in a couple weeks for the week end.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> yes - with very little discomfort. I dreaded it as us has always hurt to 'break them in' they have come along way and this time it has worked well for both of us. One more thing out of the way. We hope to take a flight out to
> Vancouver Island next week and get a chance to look around a bit. The move still seems to be in the works but
> we are taking it slow and just preparing - I think it would be great for the family.


So glad the 'smiles' went well. Oh, I know your trip to VAncouver Island will be so great. I'm praying that the move will be sure thing. I've read so much about that area and heard that it is a delightful place to live.
And getting away from the intense cold and snowfall will be a real treat.
JuneK


----------



## Ezenby

jknappva said:


> So sorry you're in so much pain. I think it would be a good idea to go to a good orthopedic dr. Your chiropractor may be irritating the problem. That happened when I had cracked a bone in my spine. The stand-in dr. for my regular one, sent me to physical therapy and the pain got worse. When my regular orthopedic surgeion x-rayed it, he put me on crutches and did away with the phys. therapy. I was out of work 6 weeks.
> Please don't put off going to your dr. YOu may make a simple problem worse. Just mho, of course.
> Junek


Yes I am going to my dr. The chrio did x-ray to be sure I had not broken bones. Today feeling much better. He said I could use heating pad for short spells and that has stopped the muscle spasms. I will never get up on the bed to catch a spider. I though I was in my twenties again and could be superwoman. DH says it is about time I settle down lol.


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> I thought this was too cute! Zoe


BAD DOG!!! ROFL!!

JuneK


----------



## jknappva

gottastch said:


> Candle lit here too, Julie!!!
> 
> Designer - the afghans are beautiful!!!!
> 
> Here is another winner...2 c. bread flour and 1 c. whole wheat flour. I really don't think even I can mess this up - lol...I will try one more experiment using all whole wheat flour and see if I get as nice a rise...just can't leave it alone, can I?


That looks soooo delicious!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh yea? Something special going on?
> 
> I'm in the mood for bread making also.


I will update in a day or two and tell what is happening along with photos. :-D

Off to buy supplies for the son, he thinks he's starving to death.


----------



## jknappva

kehinkle said:


> Crocheting right now. My DGS's Christmas present is crocheted and I started on a pair of crocheted wristwarmers. Need to get busy on the knitted hat for Emmett's birthday. Found where I put the yarn. Also have crocheted potholders to do and a knit doll's dress. I think for the GGSs, I will crochet round pillows in animal shape.
> 
> What are you working on now?


Hey, Kathy...sounds like you're getting a head start on Christmas! I'm still working on the second pair of hunting socks for a friend of my daughter to give to her DH for Christmas...as I said before they seem to have taken over my life!! LOL! But I think I'll finish the last one tomorrow. Then I have a pair that I said I'd try to repair the heels. Really dreading that ordeal. But determined to get to it so it won't be hanging over my head!
Then I have some fine yarn to make me a sweater. The WIP's I won't talk about since a couple have turned into UFO's over the last year!!! LOL!
Stay safe.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> The results of this morning's bread baking.
> Focaccia- which I had for breakfast, and my rather flat cob loaf.


Oh, they look good...especially the Focaccia...do you have special recipe? I might be able to persuade my daughter to make it!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Oh, they look good...especially the Focaccia...do you have special recipe? I might be able to persuade my daughter to make it!
> JuneK


It is in metric, June is that a problem?!


----------



## jknappva

KatyNora said:


> Good afternoon, all. I've been away from the KTP for over a week, so there' a lot to catch up on. I do hope all are well and thriving. I think of you all every day, even if there isn't time to read all the goings-on. As for me, it's been a busy couple of weeks - three family birthdays, two knitting groups, the wedding of a wonderful young couple, yard work, house work, and a double dental extraction. In other words, not much free time. So now I have a cup of tea and about 24 pages to read through. Thank you for starting the party, Julie, and please tell Sam we want him (and his computer) to get well ASAP. Time for me to start reading!


Welcome back. Hope your life is a little less busy so you can join us more often!
JuneK


----------



## machriste

budasha said:


> Beautiful pictures. Makes me sad because I miss boating so much.
> 
> My DH has taken a turn for the worst. He now gets lost in the house and I have to lead him around. It's so sad to see this happening to someone you love. He just seemed to get worse in the last couple of days. I have to go to the drugstore now and I hate leaving him alone. He has to wear the lifeline all the time in case he falls when I'm not around. Will sign off for now.


Budasha, I'm so sorry to hear about your DH. This may be a shot in the dark, but usually, the type of confusion you're describing occurs much more gradually. When the change is sudden, it sometimes is indicative of a urinary tract infection. You might want to see about a UA (Urinary Analysis.)


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, and I'm (according to the pages) only 3 days behind now but pages & pages! I'm still on the second part of last week's. :shock:


Sure hope things settle down for you! I know what you mean about wanting your routine. Mine probably sounds boring but I like it boring. Excitement usually means worry and problems.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Ezenby said:


> Yes I am going to my dr. The chrio did x-ray to be sure I had not broken bones. Today feeling much better. He said I could use heating pad for short spells and that has stopped the muscle spasms. I will never get up on the bed to catch a spider. I though I was in my twenties again and could be superwoman. DH says it is about time I settle down lol.


I sure hope your pain is soon gone. Back pain is extremely hard to deal with.
Let your DH kill his own spiders from now on!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> It is in metric, June is that a problem?!


Not at all. I'll use the computer to convert the metric....I love technology!!! 
JuneK


----------



## Ezenby

jknappva said:


> I sure hope your pain is soon gone. Back pain is extremely hard to deal with.
> Let your DH kill his own spiders from now on!!
> Hugs,
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

gagesmom said:


> Okay finally caught up. Glad to see you back Sorlenna.
> 
> is cold and raining here today. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> 
> This weather is horrible. I hate having runny nose and sneezing. Allergies :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


So sorry to hear that you are not feeling well. It seems to be going around our knitting circle. Seems like a nice time to cuddle up under a warm afghan and drink some hot tea with a touch of lemon and honey. Take care. I think your boot covers looked awesome so you don't need to be so critical of yourself. You are doing some wonderful knitting and you should be proud of it.


----------



## pacer

Lurker 2 said:


> I was going to start trying to call them at eight o'clock- trouble is I have no time whatsoever- only 'morning'. My nerves are getting very jangled!


Many of us will be there in spirit and surrounding you with our love and hugs so don't feel that you are alone in this. We care a lot about you and Fale and I think both of you are hurting in this situation that is family is putting you through. I can't imagine such a sequence of events happening here, but it probably does and I am naive in not knowing this kind of stuff happens to the older generation.


----------



## kehinkle

budasha said:


> Beautiful pictures. Makes me sad because I miss boating so much.
> 
> My DH has taken a turn for the worst. He now gets lost in the house and I have to lead him around. It's so sad to see this happening to someone you love. He just seemed to get worse in the last couple of days. I have to go to the drugstore now and I hate leaving him alone. He has to wear the lifeline all the time in case he falls when I'm not around. Will sign off for now.


So sorry to hear this. You and your DH are in my prayers.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Happy Saturday afternoon from breezy and "cooler" Kingman, AZ. We have an afternoon high of 89 degrees with winds from the South at about 18. I spent most of the day running errands - I usually try to avoid that on a weekend - but the week just got away from me.... A quick trip to Wal-mart for RX pickup and then to Home Depot for a couple of things for DH. I wandered the garden center and came home with a bag of Lily bulbs.... I will see how they do- getting my cutting bed cleaned out, planted and tucked away for winter is on my to do list this week. DH wants to get some paint on a couple of the out buildings so we will have some painting days next week now that the temps are dropping. I went to the market today too and picked up unbleached all purpose flour and rapid rise yeast to try the crusty bread recipe.... I am going to wait until I am almost out of bread... mid week - to try a loaf. If we like it I may just make it a weekly task. I, like Sorlenna and others here, prefer my regular routine.... I am struggling with a little anxiety creeping in just because I am not doing what I "should" be doing on a certain day. I think we need to accept ourselves - quirks and all - and I think we need to take a deep breath, step back from the "list" and go with the flow a little more. That is my plan anyway!!! Thinking of all who are hurting or helping those that are hurting.... and hip hip hooray for those that are on top of their game!!!! I am going to go frost my carrot cake (box no recipe) take a shower and pour myself a glass of wine before I start dinner!! luv - AZ


----------



## gottastch

Lurker 2 said:


> The bread looks so good- and thanks for lighting the candle!
> I just have in the oven what was supposed to be a cob- (white in view of Fale's preference) but I never even thought of the Dutch oven, and has it spread?
> The focaccia I made is scrumptious- I have had some for breakfast.


No, it doesn't spread...works really good. The dough is very soft and pliable...almost to the point of being too loose but the extra flour on the counter when you shape it into a ball, when the cast iron pot is heating in the oven, seems to help. I gently put it in the pot and it just stays right there


----------



## gottastch

Lurker 2 said:


> The results of this morning's bread baking.
> Focaccia- which I had for breakfast, and my rather flat cob loaf.


YUM, Julie!!!


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> I thought this was too cute! Zoe


LOLOLOL!!!!! Mine would try to get away with doing that to the cat. lolol


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> A candle for you and all that are in need.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> The results of this morning's bread baking.
> Focaccia- which I had for breakfast, and my rather flat cob loaf.


Ooh yum!!!


----------



## kehinkle

gottastch said:


> Candle lit here too, Julie!!!
> 
> Designer - the afghans are beautiful!!!!
> 
> Here is another winner...2 c. bread flour and 1 c. whole wheat flour. I really don't think even I can mess this up - lol...I will try one more experiment using all whole wheat flour and see if I get as nice a rise...just can't leave it alone, can I?


Looks so good. But it tastes even better. Some apple butter would go really nice with it.

Glad to see that you are feeling better. Keep well.


----------



## gottastch

kehinkle said:


> Looks so good. But it tastes even better. Some apple butter would go really nice with it.
> 
> Glad to see that you are feeling better. Keep well.


Thank you, Kathy! I feel really good two days and then am really tired the next...getting better - slowly. Maybe I had whatever will be projected to go around in the winter around here so now that I've had it, maybe I won't have to worry about getting it again...I'll get the flu short though, just to be safe!!!


----------



## pacer

Julie....your breads always look so delicious and there is nothing better than eating warm bread just after it has been cooked. Thanks for sharing your wonderful pictures as I can at least pretend to be sharing a bite of warm bread with you. Thinking of you often. Take care.

Budasha...what a struggle you are enduring with your loved one. I have heard that cloudy days are always worse for those with memory problems. Stay strong and know that you are not alone in this adventure of life.

Ezenby...I hope you got that spider after all that pain you are enduring. Take care and spray that spider with hair spray next time. We have an older coworker who kills spiders with hair spray. At least it will die with its hair held in place. Gives me such a chuckle when she tells us that she kills spiders with the hair spray.

Caren...is that your dog? Really enjoyed the picture of that curious one. Enjoy your company. Can't imagine that any of your children would starve in your house with all the wonderful cooking that you do.

Angora....Your DH looks like a keeper. Enjoyed the photos. Gave me a moment of relaxation and peace. I am exhausted with this temporary shift change.

Many blessings to everyone. 

I have to say that I found what I wanted my son to gift me for Christmas this year. He always buys me a new addition to my Christmas village and Michael's had their new display up today. This year they have a yarn shop for sale so guess what I asked my son for? They only had 2 at our store so I knew I had to say something right away. You would have thought I was a kid when I saw that on display. 

Will need to get going soon again as we are going out to dinner to celebrate my DH's birthday. The big 50 for him. Some people say I robbed the cradle when I married him. I only have a few years on him, but he acts much older health wise.

I wonder if we will give a new meaning to global warming with all of our candles lit for Julie and all of our wonderful knitting friends who we are thinking of as they endure hardships. 

Take care.


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> Sure hope things settle down for you! I know what you mean about wanting your routine. Mine probably sounds boring but I like it boring. Excitement usually means worry and problems.
> JuneK


I have pretty much concluded that I had (or was well on my way to) a slight 'nervous breakdown'! I just get overwhelmed when I can't do things when I expect or say I will--and then of course when things get backed up. I do like traveling, just not one thing after another and then coming home to a mucked up situation. We certainly didn't expect that rain--it was severe--and I probably shouldn't complain too much as many people are much worse off than we are. I think what really set me off was feeling I'd been misled and thinking I could have/should have done--but that time is gone and I cannot change it, so I will just try to get myself pointed straight and move on!


----------



## kehinkle

Will need to get going soon again as we are going out to dinner to celebrate my DH's birthday. The big 50 for him. Some people say I robbed the cradle when I married him. I only have a few years on him, but he acts much older health wise.

I wonder if we will give a new meaning to global warming with all of our candles lit for Julie and all of our wonderful knitting friends who we are thinking of as they endure hardships.

Take care.[/quote]

Mary, happy birthday to your DH. Age is just a number. Some days my body thinks it's 18 and other days 118. Have a great evening. And can't wait to see your Christmas village.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Not at all. I'll use the computer to convert the metric....I love technology!!!
> JuneK


June, I have the laptop away from my desk I'll do it later- when it is not so hard on my back! Promise!


----------



## Spider

Just enjoying a glass of wine. Got home from the antique store and ate a quick dinner, now checking up what I missed all day . Julie, hugs and you are in all our thoughts and prayers.
I wish for all of you a day without pain, troubles, just smiles and hugs.
If only it was that simple, but that is my wish.
Sun came out and the wind went down, we went from 48 degrees to 62, so not a bad day. So allergies are better when that wind goes down.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Many of us will be there in spirit and surrounding you with our love and hugs so don't feel that you are alone in this. We care a lot about you and Fale and I think both of you are hurting in this situation that is family is putting you through. I can't imagine such a sequence of events happening here, but it probably does and I am naive in not knowing this kind of stuff happens to the older generation.


Well, the morning is all but gone- and still it is a no show- maybe I should not have bothered to bake the bread- that way with my Karma he would have come when I had nothing to feed him on.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> The cat's expression is priceless!


I sort of thought that the cat could be Lupe, the dog would be Ringo, and you could be the one who had introduced Lupe to the toilet water! hahaha, imagery is everything!!! hugs for you, Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Saturday afternoon from breezy and "cooler" Kingman, AZ. We have an afternoon high of 89 degrees with winds from the South at about 18. I spent most of the day running errands - I usually try to avoid that on a weekend - but the week just got away from me.... A quick trip to Wal-mart for RX pickup and then to Home Depot for a couple of things for DH. I wandered the garden center and came home with a bag of Lily bulbs.... I will see how they do- getting my cutting bed cleaned out, planted and tucked away for winter is on my to do list this week. DH wants to get some paint on a couple of the out buildings so we will have some painting days next week now that the temps are dropping. I went to the market today too and picked up unbleached all purpose flour and rapid rise yeast to try the crusty bread recipe.... I am going to wait until I am almost out of bread... mid week - to try a loaf. If we like it I may just make it a weekly task. I, like Sorlenna and others here, prefer my regular routine.... I am struggling with a little anxiety creeping in just because I am not doing what I "should" be doing on a certain day. I think we need to accept ourselves - quirks and all - and I think we need to take a deep breath, step back from the "list" and go with the flow a little more. That is my plan anyway!!! Thinking of all who are hurting or helping those that are hurting.... and hip hip hooray for those that are on top of their game!!!! I am going to go frost my carrot cake (box no recipe) take a shower and pour myself a glass of wine before I start dinner!! luv - AZ


and very beautiful! (the morning glories)


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> YUM, Julie!!!


Thanks, Kathy!


----------



## Spider

5mmdpns said:


> I sort of thought that the cat could be Lupe, the dog would be Ringo, and you could be the one who had introduced Lupe to the toilet water! hahaha, imagery is everything!!! hugs for you, Zoe


Love thinking of it that way!!!!!


----------



## kehinkle

Evening from sunny but cool Joplin, MO. 

Went and had a delish Thai lunch today. Cucumber salad, Tom Ya soup with tofu and a salad with prawns and cellephane noodles. Also iced Thai coffee. Was so good and the owners were wonderful. 

Seeing all that bread made me hungry, so i had an apple. Would rather have a chunk of the bread spread with apple butter. Oh, well, i can dream.

Forgot to tell you that the wristwarmers were knit with Patons silk bamboo yarn, color sapphire. It is nice to work with if a bit slippery. Am crocheting this next pair of warmers with the same yarn. Bave one almost done. Need to get off here and into Evernote.

After lunch, I went to Tuesday Morning, remembering that Gwen had found double points there. I'll post a few pix of what I bought. Retail therapy did me some good as I was feeling a bit off after the load I did on the 18th. Over 700 miles total after I had been up most of the day with only a short nap. Wiped me out and slept most of the 19th after delivery and a lot of the 20th. 

Julie, you are in my thoughts and mentally am lighting a candle for you as I have none with me. Keep strong, lady. We know you can.

Loved all the pix posted. Esp the little weiner dog pic. Makes me so want to have a dog with me but the heat of the summer and the cold of the winter, stop me. Would not want to subject a dog to that. Also, some places I go don't allow pets. Have to get my fix when I am home.

Off to get more ice so I will keep drinking water. Didn't drink enough yesterday. 

Healing thoughts to all who need them. 

OH Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh yum!!!


I have tried only the focaccia- Looks like I may well have to freeze the one I made for Fale- less than half an hour of morning to go-there's a half hearted joke about Samoa time (excusing being late) let's hope that is what it is!


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Julie....your breads always look so delicious and there is nothing better than eating warm bread just after it has been cooked. Thanks for sharing your wonderful pictures as I can at least pretend to be sharing a bite of warm bread with you. Thinking of you often. Take care.
> 
> Thanks so much, Pacer!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love the morning glories picture....I agree about routine;now if I could only get into one.



AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Saturday afternoon from breezy and "cooler" Kingman, AZ. We have an afternoon high of 89 degrees with winds from the South at about 18. I spent most of the day running errands - I usually try to avoid that on a weekend - but the week just got away from me.... A quick trip to Wal-mart for RX pickup and then to Home Depot for a couple of things for DH. I wandered the garden center and came home with a bag of Lily bulbs.... I will see how they do- getting my cutting bed cleaned out, planted and tucked away for winter is on my to do list this week. DH wants to get some paint on a couple of the out buildings so we will have some painting days next week now that the temps are dropping. I went to the market today too and picked up unbleached all purpose flour and rapid rise yeast to try the crusty bread recipe.... I am going to wait until I am almost out of bread... mid week - to try a loaf. If we like it I may just make it a weekly task. I, like Sorlenna and others here, prefer my regular routine.... I am struggling with a little anxiety creeping in just because I am not doing what I "should" be doing on a certain day. I think we need to accept ourselves - quirks and all - and I think we need to take a deep breath, step back from the "list" and go with the flow a little more. That is my plan anyway!!! Thinking of all who are hurting or helping those that are hurting.... and hip hip hooray for those that are on top of their game!!!! I am going to go frost my carrot cake (box no recipe) take a shower and pour myself a glass of wine before I start dinner!! luv - AZ


----------



## kehinkle

Posted the yarn related items I got now here are the none yarn related. Must say, I was impressed with this store. The last one I was in was jumbled and crowded.


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Just enjoying a glass of wine. Got home from the antique store and ate a quick dinner, now checking up what I missed all day . Julie, hugs and you are in all our thoughts and prayers.
> I wish for all of you a day without pain, troubles, just smiles and hugs.
> If only it was that simple, but that is my wish.
> Sun came out and the wind went down, we went from 48 degrees to 62, so not a bad day. So allergies are better when that wind goes down.


and what a lovely wish that is!


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> I sort of thought that the cat could be Lupe, the dog would be Ringo, and you could be the one who had introduced Lupe to the toilet water! hahaha, imagery is everything!!! hugs for you, Zoe


My nasty side likes that idea!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm surprised that there were still some knitting notions available; I wonder if they got a second shipment? My store indicated that they had put out all they received and it was mostly gone when I went the first day of the sale. Nice to see you scoring!!



kehinkle said:


> Posted the yarn related items I got now here are the none yarn related. Must say, I was impressed with this store. The last one I was in was jumbled and crowded.


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> Julie, you are in my thoughts and mentally am lighting a candle for you as I have none with me. Keep strong, lady. We know you can.
> 
> 1/4 to 12 and still no sign- no word, inevitably. we are used to doing things virtually, here- but thanks!


----------



## kehinkle

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm surprised that there were still some knitting notions available; I wonder if they got a second shipment? My store indicated that they had put out all they received and it was mostly gone when I went the first day of the sale. Nice to see you scoring!!


They had lots of straight needles and some specialty yarn. This was the only three pack and I got the last of the dpns and circ.

Also picked up a cookbook. Yeah, I know, I don't get to cook too often but it is a great cookbook. Maybe my DD2 will try some of the recipes.

Only picked up the yarn because it was red and $6. Thought I could make Christmas stockings out of it.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I have to laugh...I was wishing Zoe to get better from her cold...I don't have a cold thank goodness! GET WELL SOON ZOE!!! I'm going to "save" all the well wishes for me for is/when I get a cold!!! LOL Love everyone....thanks to all who sent well wishes to stock pile!


Poledra65 said:


> Hope you feel better soon Gwen.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> My nasty side likes that idea!


Just remember, Ringo has the last laugh!!!!! and you come away totally unscathed! hahahah, Lupe gets a dunkin! Zoe


----------



## Spider

Kehinkle, you did good. In the past I sometimes I would get lucky at Tuesday Mornings also.


----------



## Spider

Gweniepooh said:


> I have to laugh...I was wishing Zoe to get better from her cold...I don't have a cold thank goodness! GET WELL SOON ZOE!!! I'm going to "save" all the well wishes for me for is/when I get a cold!!! LOL Love everyone....thanks to all who sent well wishes to stock pile!


As is often said here, we have your back whether you need it or not.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> I have to laugh...I was wishing Zoe to get better from her cold...I don't have a cold thank goodness! GET WELL SOON ZOE!!! I'm going to "save" all the well wishes for me for is/when I get a cold!!! LOL Love everyone....thanks to all who sent well wishes to stock pile!


Gwen, here is some get well wishes all baked into smiley cookies. You hide them and when you are under the weather, you just go eat a cookie! hahahha,,,, you may need to make a cup of tea for dunking them in!!!! (Note: the toilet water has already been used on the cat!) Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Just remember, Ringo has the last laugh!!!!! and you come away totally unscathed! hahahah, Lupe gets a dunkin! Zoe


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> We were just fine as far as any flooding went--were not in any real danger of that. Things like wires, though, seem to have gotten saturated and our phone company basically threw up their hands. If they'd been honest with me and I'd known it was going to take so long to get a response from them, I'd have settled on a new company earlier--as it was, I cancelled their service, ordered new service, and changed my cell plan. I'm not sure how that works out money wise, but we were offline/without a phone for ten days--which is absurd for the area we're in.
> 
> Oh wow! You have had a time haven't you, I sure hope things start to settle into some kind of a normal routine for you soon.
> 
> I still don't feel quite sane; first the convention, then the trip, then coming back to a new schedule, followed by a visit from his brother and his wife, and then the outage...oh, and had to put DD on a plane back to my parents' house on Wednesday--scheduled her flight early around my work schedule and then wasn't able to work--lack of routine is NOT good for me. I still feel like I'm disoriented--had to look at my computer yesterday to see what day of the week it was. Well, Monday should get me back to work properly and we shall see. I am just tired of feeling constantly on edge and need to get into the familiar again. I did do some crocheting while I could, but at the same time, I was running every day to try and check in and do this and do that.
> 
> Tomorrow morning we are having a family breakfast (which will be familiar and I do not mind at all!) and then tomorrow afternoon is a dinner for his work. The week after brings other changes! I told DD before she left that all I want after all this is a steady routine until at least Christmas! Eesh.


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Saturday afternoon from breezy and "cooler" Kingman, AZ. We have an afternoon high of 89 degrees with winds from the South at about 18. I spent most of the day running errands - I usually try to avoid that on a weekend - but the week just got away from me.... A quick trip to Wal-mart for RX pickup and then to Home Depot for a couple of things for DH. I wandered the garden center and came home with a bag of Lily bulbs.... I will see how they do- getting my cutting bed cleaned out, planted and tucked away for winter is on my to do list this week. DH wants to get some paint on a couple of the out buildings so we will have some painting days next week now that the temps are dropping. I went to the market today too and picked up unbleached all purpose flour and rapid rise yeast to try the crusty bread recipe.... I am going to wait until I am almost out of bread... mid week - to try a loaf. If we like it I may just make it a weekly task. I, like Sorlenna and others here, prefer my regular routine.... I am struggling with a little anxiety creeping in just because I am not doing what I "should" be doing on a certain day. I think we need to accept ourselves - quirks and all - and I think we need to take a deep breath, step back from the "list" and go with the flow a little more. That is my plan anyway!!! Thinking of all who are hurting or helping those that are hurting.... and hip hip hooray for those that are on top of their game!!!! I am going to go frost my carrot cake (box no recipe) take a shower and pour myself a glass of wine before I start dinner!! luv - AZ


Busy day, but sounds like you have it all under control and a good plan for the week. I like to make a daily/weekly list of all I want to accomplish then check them off as I do them, helps me to actually accomplish things, otherwise I just putter a little here and then a little there...


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> My nasty side likes that idea!


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> I have to laugh...I was wishing Zoe to get better from her cold...I don't have a cold thank goodness! GET WELL SOON ZOE!!! I'm going to "save" all the well wishes for me for is/when I get a cold!!! LOL Love everyone....thanks to all who sent well wishes to stock pile!


LOLOLOL!!!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :thumbup: :!:


----------



## Poledra65

Kathy, love your haul from Tuesday Morning! I've gotten some good stuff there when we lived in San Antonio but I don't even know where the closest one is here, probably Ft. Collins. :shock: :roll:


----------



## jheiens

God bless you, Julie, for remembering him!

He returned to classes on Thursday after missing the earlier three days. He picked up the usual three-weeks-into-school nasal congestion which migrated into the tonsils. We kept him home because he is such a mess when he can't swallow or blow his nose while holding a tissue by himself. The CP prevents the necessary fine motor skills needed for tissues and the same kind of limits apply to the finer skills in the mouth area for keeping the accumulating saliva in his mouth. (Don't mean to gross you out there, Julie.)

He is beginning first year Spanish classes for a fine arts credit. This is something he's wanted to do for a number of years. His ability to pronounce properly will not ever get him into a conversation with a native speaker, but he will meet the requirement needed in this area and he will enjoy it.

His instructor is the wife of the pastor of the church where my knitting group meets each week. The knitters who worship there say that she is a lovely lady and a good teacher, that she will be very patient with him but will not let him slide through the work.

His mother has had some conflicts with the folks who make up the class schedules at his school. The teachers have wanted Tim to pursue a college-bound curriculum through which he would need to do much of the work outside of class and by himself. There just are not enough hours in a day for him to succeed along that route. The school counselor wanted to send him through the vocational training school for which he lacks the ability to focus his attention long enough to do the work, whatever it might be, without his aide. Plus, he still does not have the manual dexterity to truly accomplish anything with whatever they might be able to teach him.

The high school principal had already informed the professional staff that Tim would be continuing in the academics at the high school until he graduates. Somehow they failed to remember that after the good man was forced to retire earlier than he'd intended nearly a year ago. Susan has offered to establish a scholarship fund for his lovely and talented aide to attend college at the local campus of one of the State universities with him, but I think she is intending to retire when he graduates.

Did I tell you that his PT is working with him to walk with the lofstrand canes and not just with his ''wheels'' ( similar to those a stroke patient might use but it follows behind him)? Her hope is for him to be able to walk across the stage in front of the audience to receive his diploma, without the Kaye walker.

Even after missing 3 days of class this week, he passed a science quiz with flying colors on Friday.

Joy
Sorry for the novel.



Lurker 2 said:


> I think I might have forgotten for a bit there, Joy- thanks for reminding me- BTW how is Tim's school year progressing? He is such a remarkable fellow.


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens, Tim sounds to be doing wonderfully, all things considered, and he seems to have such a wonderful attitude. Hope he stays well the rest of the school year and that the school admin gets theirselves together and on the same page as Tim and you all. 
Hugs


----------



## Gweniepooh

Angora pictures are gorgeous; lovely boat trip!

Julie....my heart is breaking for you dear one. I am so stunned at how heartless most of Fale's family seems to be; and liars at that! Cruel. Prayers are sent for you.

Only on page 16 catching up....got a very late start on the KTP today.


----------



## Poledra65

I got my apple trees that we got on sale for next to nothing the other day planted this afternoon, one in the front yard and one in the back, can't wait until I finally get apples off them. One is a HoneyCrisp and the other is a Northern Spy Apple, they will cross pollinate so that works. Well, off to fix some dinner, DH things his throat has been slit, although he just had a spam (yuck, well, just me personally, my dad also loved a fried spam sandwich as does my son)sandwich. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh

You have been missed EJS! Glad you are back. Lovely knitting in the pictures. Prayers for you as you cope with these anniversaries of loved ones passing. 


EJS said:


> Hi all. I have been MIA for a few weeks now and just want you to know I think of you all every day. I have done some scanning to see what has been happening. Will go back and read more closely.
> For each of you, no matter what the issue, I am sending well wishes and good vibes.
> The one year anniversary of losing my mom and MIL have passed and now of my dad passing this coming week. It has been rather emotional and I have just been "tired".
> I have been able to crochet which has been a release.
> I will attach a couple pictures. I just don't have one of the minion hats I have in progress. Making 6 of them~~one for each grand.
> Hugs for all,
> EJ


----------



## Lurker 2

Joy Heiens! thanks so much for the update on Tim- I know you wrote long- which is why I hit Reply rather than Quote Reply, but I really appreciate hearing of Tim's progress. Despite everything he is obviously a bright young man. And much loved. How brilliant that would be if he could just use the canes to walk across the stage- what an achievement that will be!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Angora pictures are gorgeous; lovely boat trip!
> 
> Julie....my heart is breaking for you dear one. I am so stunned at how heartless most of Fale's family seems to be; and liars at that! Cruel. Prayers are sent for you.
> 
> Only on page 16 catching up....got a very late start on the KTP today.


Bless you Gwen! you are in need of prayers too- until you get that op.


----------



## Lurker 2

I am running out of battery power- and need to have nap anyway- so signing out for a while.
love to all, and hugs.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Julie I hope you will post the recipe on here so others can also get it....hint, hint.....I don't mind converting from metrics either.


Lurker 2 said:


> June, I have the laptop away from my desk I'll do it later- when it is not so hard on my back! Promise!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Kathy went to Tuesday Morning today and got 6 skeins of yarn for a great price. Looks like you made a GREAT score yourself. Be careful driving out there.


kehinkle said:


> After lunch, I went to Tuesday Morning, remembering that Gwen had found double points there. I'll post a few pix of what I bought. Retail therapy did me some good as I was feeling a bit off after the load I did on the 18th. Over 700 miles total after I had been up most of the day with only a short nap. Wiped me out and slept most of the 19th after delivery and a lot of the 20th.
> 
> OH Kathy


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOL...love the cookies Zoe! Yuck to the toilet water! Let the cat have all it wants or maybe I should say the dog can give it to the cat...lol. I will take a nice cup of tea though.


5mmdpns said:


> Gwen, here is some get well wishes all baked into smiley cookies. You hide them and when you are under the weather, you just go eat a cookie! hahahha,,,, you may need to make a cup of tea for dunking them in!!!! (Note: the toilet water has already been used on the cat!) Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well Kaye you just come visit me...our Tuesday Morning is huge! Besides, I'd love the visit!


Poledra65 said:


> Kathy, love your haul from Tuesday Morning! I've gotten some good stuff there when we lived in San Antonio but I don't even know where the closest one is here, probably Ft. Collins. :shock: :roll:


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> Joy Heiens! thanks so much for the update on Tim- I know you wrote long- which is why I hit Reply rather than Quote Reply, but I really appreciate hearing of Tim's progress. Despite everything he is obviously a bright young man. And much loved. How brilliant that would be if he could just use the canes to walk across the stage- what an achievement that will be!


It will be an achievement beyond the expectations of most special needs students but it has been the goal since he first began to walk with the Kaye walker. His first PT in the hospital where he was born believed that some day he would be able to climb stairs and navigate without the walker. He will probably never manage stairs without assistance because of his inability to maintain his balance on his own without external contact with the ground under him. But ambulating across the stage is not beyond reason.

Thanks for caring about him.

Joy


----------



## jheiens

Thank you, Kaye, for the good wishes for Tim. 

I appreciate knowing that you all care about him. Talking about his circumstances sometimes helps others to bear up with those with special needs within their circle of family and friends.

Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

pacer said:


> Julie....your breads always look so delicious and there is nothing better than eating warm bread just after it has been cooked. Thanks for sharing your wonderful pictures as I can at least pretend to be sharing a bite of warm bread with you. Thinking of you often. Take care.
> 
> Budasha...what a struggle you are enduring with your loved one. I have heard that cloudy days are always worse for those with memory problems. Stay strong and know that you are not alone in this adventure of life.
> 
> Ezenby...I hope you got that spider after all that pain you are enduring. Take care and spray that spider with hair spray next time. We have an older coworker who kills spiders with hair spray. At least it will die with its hair held in place. Gives me such a chuckle when she tells us that she kills spiders with the hair spray.
> 
> Caren...is that your dog? Really enjoyed the picture of that curious one. Enjoy your company. Can't imagine that any of your children would starve in your house with all the wonderful cooking that you do.
> 
> Angora....Your DH looks like a keeper. Enjoyed the photos. Gave me a moment of relaxation and peace. I am exhausted with this temporary shift change.
> 
> Many blessings to everyone.
> 
> I have to say that I found what I wanted my son to gift me for Christmas this year. He always buys me a new addition to my Christmas village and Michael's had their new display up today. This year they have a yarn shop for sale so guess what I asked my son for? They only had 2 at our store so I knew I had to say something right away. You would have thought I was a kid when I saw that on display.
> 
> Will need to get going soon again as we are going out to dinner to celebrate my DH's birthday. The big 50 for him. Some people say I robbed the cradle when I married him. I only have a few years on him, but he acts much older health wise.
> 
> I wonder if we will give a new meaning to global warming with all of our candles lit for Julie and all of our wonderful knitting friends who we are thinking of as they endure hardships.
> 
> Take care.


Yes it is, well technically it is the teens from their father. But Luna thinks she is mine, beagles are not my favorite dog. She is growing on me now that she has settled down a tiny little bit.

I wil have to go check out said yarn shop. I don't collect them but do have a couple from Grant.


----------



## Gweniepooh

DH took this and I had to post...my fur babies love their mom...lol

I'm off to knit awhile...peace & love to everyone. Budasha extra prayers for you and DH. Julie keeping you in the light...
Special healing also sent to Sam.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> DH took this and I had to post...my fur babies love their mom...lol
> 
> I'm off to knit awhile...peace & love to everyone. Budasha extra prayers for you and DH. Julie keeping you in the light...
> Special healing also sent to Sam.


And all golden! what a special photo!


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Kaye you just come visit me...our Tuesday Morning is huge! Besides, I'd love the visit!


That sound great to me!!!! :thumbup: I'd love it too, always wanted to go to Georgia.


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> DH took this and I had to post...my fur babies love their mom...lol
> 
> I'm off to knit awhile...peace & love to everyone. Budasha extra prayers for you and DH. Julie keeping you in the light...
> Special healing also sent to Sam.


Wait until you have your surgery. They will know that you need them even more and will stay by your side through the healing. I would visit a friend who is a nurse when I was having trouble with my incision healing and her dog would sniff out that site and stay right there with me. Now that the leg is healed the dog doesn't seek it out. They know before we do when something is not right. Enjoy your babies. Looks like you are growing your hair out a bit.


----------



## NanaCaren

kehinkle said:


> Evening from sunny but cool Joplin, MO.
> 
> Went and had a delish Thai lunch today. Cucumber salad, Tom Ya soup with tofu and a salad with prawns and cellephane noodles. Also iced Thai coffee. Was so good and the owners were wonderful.
> 
> Seeing all that bread made me hungry, so i had an apple. Would rather have a chunk of the bread spread with apple butter. Oh, well, i can dream.
> 
> Forgot to tell you that the wristwarmers were knit with Patons silk bamboo yarn, color sapphire. It is nice to work with if a bit slippery. Am crocheting this next pair of warmers with the same yarn. Bave one almost done. Need to get off here and into Evernote.
> 
> After lunch, I went to Tuesday Morning, remembering that Gwen had found double points there. I'll post a few pix of what I bought. Retail therapy did me some good as I was feeling a bit off after the load I did on the 18th. Over 700 miles total after I had been up most of the day with only a short nap. Wiped me out and slept most of the 19th after delivery and a lot of the 20th.
> 
> Julie, you are in my thoughts and mentally am lighting a candle for you as I have none with me. Keep strong, lady. We know you can.
> 
> Loved all the pix posted. Esp the little weiner dog pic. Makes me so want to have a dog with me but the heat of the summer and the cold of the winter, stop me. Would not want to subject a dog to that. Also, some places I go don't allow pets. Have to get my fix when I am home.
> 
> Off to get more ice so I will keep drinking water. Didn't drink enough yesterday.
> 
> Healing thoughts to all who need them.
> 
> OH Kathy


Oh love the yarn and accessories. Yes you definitely want to drink enough water.


----------



## pacer

jheiens said:


> God bless you, Julie, for remembering him!
> 
> He returned to classes on Thursday after missing the earlier three days. He picked up the usual three-weeks-into-school nasal congestion which migrated into the tonsils. We kept him home because he is such a mess when he can't swallow or blow his nose while holding a tissue by himself. The CP prevents the necessary fine motor skills needed for tissues and the same kind of limits apply to the finer skills in the mouth area for keeping the accumulating saliva in his mouth. (Don't mean to gross you out there, Julie.)
> 
> He is beginning first year Spanish classes for a fine arts credit. This is something he's wanted to do for a number of years. His ability to pronounce properly will not ever get him into a conversation with a native speaker, but he will meet the requirement needed in this area and he will enjoy it.
> 
> His instructor is the wife of the pastor of the church where my knitting group meets each week. The knitters who worship there say that she is a lovely lady and a good teacher, that she will be very patient with him but will not let him slide through the work.
> 
> His mother has had some conflicts with the folks who make up the class schedules at his school. The teachers have wanted Tim to pursue a college-bound curriculum through which he would need to do much of the work outside of class and by himself. There just are not enough hours in a day for him to succeed along that route. The school counselor wanted to send him through the vocational training school for which he lacks the ability to focus his attention long enough to do the work, whatever it might be, without his aide. Plus, he still does not have the manual dexterity to truly accomplish anything with whatever they might be able to teach him.
> 
> The high school principal had already informed the professional staff that Tim would be continuing in the academics at the high school until he graduates. Somehow they failed to remember that after the good man was forced to retire earlier than he'd intended nearly a year ago. Susan has offered to establish a scholarship fund for his lovely and talented aide to attend college at the local campus of one of the State universities with him, but I think she is intending to retire when he graduates.
> 
> Did I tell you that his PT is working with him to walk with the lofstrand canes and not just with his ''wheels'' ( similar to those a stroke patient might use but it follows behind him)? Her hope is for him to be able to walk across the stage in front of the audience to receive his diploma, without the Kaye walker.
> 
> Even after missing 3 days of class this week, he passed a science quiz with flying colors on Friday.
> 
> Joy
> Sorry for the novel.


Glad to hear that he did so well after missing school. My boys were auditory learners so they needed to hear the lessons being taught. They never took notes in class and still did fairly well.


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Kaye, for the good wishes for Tim.
> 
> I appreciate knowing that you all care about him. Talking about his circumstances sometimes helps others to bear up with those with special needs within their circle of family and friends.
> 
> Joy


Yes, it does.Hugs to you and Tim, can't wait to see pictures of him crossing that stage. :thumbup:


----------



## Spider

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Kaye, for the good wishes for Tim.
> 
> I appreciate knowing that you all care about him. Talking about his circumstances sometimes helps others to bear up with those with special needs within their circle of family and friends.
> 
> Joy


Keep us informed of what happens with Tim. We will all be pulling for him to walk across the stage.
Gwen, love the picture of you and the dogs, makes me lonesome for the lab we had for 14 years. Have fun knitting.
Nothing on TV tonight to watch. So back to the book, knitted at work, so have to take a break. 
Julie, hope you are relaxing some.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> DH took this and I had to post...my fur babies love their mom...lol
> 
> I'm off to knit awhile...peace & love to everyone. Budasha extra prayers for you and DH. Julie keeping you in the light...
> Special healing also sent to Sam.


LOL!! You are surrounded, they aren't letting you get away.  And I bet they help keep you warm too. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

gagesmom said:


> Okay finally caught up. Glad to see you back Sorlenna.
> 
> is cold and raining here today. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> 
> This weather is horrible. I hate having runny nose and sneezing. Allergies :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Thanks--glad to know things are progressing for you as well, though yes, allergies stink. The rain here of course makes everything "hurry up" and bloom but I was sneezing before that anyway. Bleah. Here's to both of us (along with Sam, Jynx, Zoe, Julie, Joy, Charlotte, AZ's DH, Angie, Betty, Trisha, Trish, and any others of us in need of healing) being back in the pink soon. I keep all of you in my thoughts & heart every day.

I finally worked through the last week's thread, and wow, great photos, lovely people, and brilliant knitting. I am sorry to hear of continuing woes but it is good to know that we all have each other's backs! I have calmed down somewhat, though I still feel a bit 'discombobulated' from everything's being so hectic. We should be on the other side of it now, though, and there are promising things in the near future...though I am afraid to speak of them, since it seems every time I have done that, things fall through. :shock: We shall see.

I am up to page 22 on the current TP!


----------



## Sorlenna

angelam said:


> PurpleFi I think you're being a real party pooper. Fancy sitting there with your knitting while everyone else is sumo wrestling. Get out there and join in!


Oh, and I forgot to compliment the fab cake! :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good to hear the update on Tim...I've been wondering how he's doing and it sounds like he has a full and rewarding schedule. I applaud anyone learning another language. So sorry to hear about conflicts within the system and hope they are resolved quickly and satisfactorily.



jheiens said:


> God bless you, Julie, for remembering him!
> 
> He returned to classes on Thursday after missing the earlier three days. He picked up the usual three-weeks-into-school nasal congestion which migrated into the tonsils. We kept him home because he is such a mess when he can't swallow or blow his nose while holding a tissue by himself. The CP prevents the necessary fine motor skills needed for tissues and the same kind of limits apply to the finer skills in the mouth area for keeping the accumulating saliva in his mouth. (Don't mean to gross you out there, Julie.)
> 
> He is beginning first year Spanish classes for a fine arts credit. This is something he's wanted to do for a number of years. His ability to pronounce properly will not ever get him into a conversation with a native speaker, but he will meet the requirement needed in this area and he will enjoy it.
> 
> His instructor is the wife of the pastor of the church where my knitting group meets each week. The knitters who worship there say that she is a lovely lady and a good teacher, that she will be very patient with him but will not let him slide through the work.
> 
> His mother has had some conflicts with the folks who make up the class schedules at his school. The teachers have wanted Tim to pursue a college-bound curriculum through which he would need to do much of the work outside of class and by himself. There just are not enough hours in a day for him to succeed along that route. The school counselor wanted to send him through the vocational training school for which he lacks the ability to focus his attention long enough to do the work, whatever it might be, without his aide. Plus, he still does not have the manual dexterity to truly accomplish anything with whatever they might be able to teach him.
> 
> The high school principal had already informed the professional staff that Tim would be continuing in the academics at the high school until he graduates. Somehow they failed to remember that after the good man was forced to retire earlier than he'd intended nearly a year ago. Susan has offered to establish a scholarship fund for his lovely and talented aide to attend college at the local campus of one of the State universities with him, but I think she is intending to retire when he graduates.
> 
> Did I tell you that his PT is working with him to walk with the lofstrand canes and not just with his ''wheels'' ( similar to those a stroke patient might use but it follows behind him)? Her hope is for him to be able to walk across the stage in front of the audience to receive his diploma, without the Kaye walker.
> 
> Even after missing 3 days of class this week, he passed a science quiz with flying colors on Friday.
> 
> Joy
> Sorry for the novel.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Honeycrisp are my favorite apples. I had my first one about 5 years ago up in Door County, WI when we picked some at a local orchard...they didn't make it into our stores until about a year later. They make the best caramel apples -- granny smith are too tart for me and all the others are too soft...honeycrisp are perfect.



Poledra65 said:


> I got my apple trees that we got on sale for next to nothing the other day planted this afternoon, one in the front yard and one in the back, can't wait until I finally get apples off them. One is a HoneyCrisp and the other is a Northern Spy Apple, they will cross pollinate so that works. Well, off to fix some dinner, DH things his throat has been slit, although he just had a spam (yuck, well, just me personally, my dad also loved a fried spam sandwich as does my son)sandwich. lol


----------



## Southern Gal

Lurker 2 said:


> The results of this morning's bread baking.
> Focaccia- which I had for breakfast, and my rather flat cob loaf.


 :shock: i never think of myself as a bread eater, but you guys are making me rethink this. i would dive into either loaf i have seen today..............just sayin


----------



## Sorlenna

RookieRetiree said:


> Liz, so sorry at this latest turn of his health. Praying for you and hope there is someone who can give you some respite so that you are able to grocery shop, get medications, and time for yourself. Sending you big hugs.


Oh, I'm sorry to hear this too. It is hard, but do look for help and don't forget to take care of you. {{{{HUGS}}}}



Lurker 2 said:


> The bread looks so good- and thanks for lighting the candle!
> I just have in the oven what was supposed to be a cob- (white in view of Fale's preference) but I never even thought of the Dutch oven, and has it spread?
> The focaccia I made is scrumptious- I have had some for breakfast.


I used to make focaccia often but haven't for some time. I may put that on my list.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Honeycrisp are my favorite apples. I had my first one about 5 years ago up in Door County, WI when we picked some at a local orchard...they didn't make it into our stores until about a year later. They make the best caramel apples -- granny smith are too tart for me and all the others are too soft...honeycrisp are perfect.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I also use them in a Rachael Ray recipe that she does, Autumn stew with apples I think it's called, sooooo yummy, and they hold up so well.


----------



## Sorlenna

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh yea? Something special going on?
> 
> I'm in the mood for bread making also.


For me it's usually when the weather gets cool. I did make some cookies (peanut butter) one day when it was cool.


----------



## Lurker 2

when I looked closer I realised the recipe has American as well as Metric!

Focaccia bread.

350 g (12 oz) strong plain white flour
2.5 ml (1/2 tsp) salt
7 g sachet (1 1/2 tsp) fast action dried yeast
210 ml (7 1/2 fl oz ) lukewarm water
15 ml (1 tbsp) olive oil

for the topping:
6 fresh sage leaves
1/2 red onion, thinly sliced
coarse sea salt or crystal salt
coarsely ground black pepper
30 ml (2 tbsp ) olive oil

1 lightly oil a 25cm (10 inch) shallow round cake tin or pizza pan- I use my smallest rectangular roasting dish.
Place the flour, salt and yeast in a large bowl (machine or by hand) Gradually mix in the water and oil to form a soft dough

2 Knead for ten minutes until smooth and elastic (5 minutes in a machine) oil a large clean bowl and place dough in this- turn and make sure the whole is oily. Leave to rise 1 hour or until doubled in size.

3 Gently knock back the dough.

4 transfer to a lightly floured surface and shape into a ball, roll out into a 25cm (10 inch) circle [or rectangle] and place in the prepared tin.

5 Cover with a damp tea towel, or oiled cling film, and leave to rise in a warm place, for about 20 minutes or until almost doubled in size. Using your fingertips make deep dimples 
over the surface of the dough, cover and leave to rise about 10 minutes.

6 Meanwhile preheat oven to 200 C/400 F/gas 6. Uncover and sprinkle over the sage leaves, red onion, salt and pepper. Drizzle with the oil and bake for 20- 25 minutes, or until golden. Cool on a wire rack and serve warm.

I used salt, pepper, oil; and sprinkled grated parmesan after I took it out of the oven- if you put the cheese on too soon it burns!
Good eaten the same day!


----------



## Lurker 2

Fale is here- don't know for how long but it is good he is here at last!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'll have to look for that....DH isn't keen on fruit mixed with meat and vegetables, but unbeknownst to him, he ate a squash casserole the other night that had butternut squash, sweet potatoes, apples and onions.



Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: I also use them in a Rachael Ray recipe that she does, Autumn stew with apples I think it's called, sooooo yummy, and they hold up so well.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is good news and I'm hoping that he's there without any family conference or drama. I'm sure you're glad that you have bread there ready for him and I'm sure he's happy too.



Lurker 2 said:


> Fale is here- don't know for how long but it is good he is here at last!


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Fale is here- don't know for how long but it is good he is here at last!


yeah!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

AZ Sticks said:


> I, like Sorlenna and others here, prefer my regular routine.... I am struggling with a little anxiety creeping in just because I am not doing what I "should" be doing on a certain day. I think we need to accept ourselves - quirks and all - and I think we need to take a deep breath, step back from the "list" and go with the flow a little more.
> 
> luv - AZ


You describe the anxiety perfectly; I don't mind events/changes as long as I have time to process and prepare. When everything is all lumped together, the prep time is what I'm missing, and if I'm missing work, that really messes me up. The quirk I have to accept is that that's how I'm made! :XD:


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> I have to laugh...I was wishing Zoe to get better from her cold...I don't have a cold thank goodness! GET WELL SOON ZOE!!! I'm going to "save" all the well wishes for me for is/when I get a cold!!! LOL Love everyone....thanks to all who sent well wishes to stock pile!


Well wishes always! No matter what is happening--and your surgery is upcoming, yes? So having some in the bank won't hurt!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Fale is here- don't know for how long but it is good he is here at last!


Wonderful!!! Even for a little while is better than no while at all. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Saw this on FB and thought it aprapo


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll have to look for that....DH isn't keen on fruit mixed with meat and vegetables, but unbeknownst to him, he ate a squash casserole the other night that had butternut squash, sweet potatoes, apples and onions.


If you go to http://www.rachaelray.com/recipe.php?recipe_id=4407
And the potatoes are to die for also!


----------



## KatyNora

Lurker 2 said:


> Fale is here- don't know for how long but it is good he is here at last!


I'm so glad! Sending hugs to you both.


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is, well technically it is the teens from their father. But Luna thinks she is mine, beagles are not my favorite dog. She is growing on me now that she has settled down a tiny little bit.
> 
> I wil have to go check out said yarn shop. I don't collect them but do have a couple from Grant.


I love beagles in general, grew up with them.

Aww, Gwen, sweet babies you have there! I missed my snuggle buddies when we were away...



Lurker 2 said:


> Fale is here- don't know for how long but it is good he is here at last!


:thumbup: Enjoy your time together!


----------



## busyworkerbee

I have just received the news that one of my elderly aunts, is in hospital with pluresy. This is particually concerning as his aunt does also have a heart condition. Think she may have picked it up on recent trip away to tropical paradise.


----------



## Designer1234

I agree Sorlenna -- You are a talented, very fine woman. I have a friend who feels like you do. She is hard on herself,and finds that she gets frustrated but oh, what she can accomplish. We are at the other ends of the spectrum. I wish I was more like her - I love her work, I love her focus, I love her perfectionism.

. I have always wished I was like her - and more focused and more of a perfectionist - I look for the ways we are the same and the ways we are different--- we are extremely close and have had so many conversations about that over the years. We admire each other and we talk to each other. We decided after many conversations that we liked each other and we liked ourselves. Neither of us wanted to change but we understood that neither way was wrong and neither one was the only way that was right. It was a huge experience. As up to then neither of us really thought we should allow ourselves to be the way we were - we thought we should be different - we both felt we should be more like the other person. We finally decided that it couldn't work for either of us.

You know I admire you so much - you are so talented and 
so able. You are so highly thought of here and we have missed you since you were off line. Your class is great. You are a special person -- I hold your friendship as a gift.

=======



Sorlenna said:


> Well wishes always! No matter what is happening--and your surgery is upcoming, yes? So having some in the bank won't hurt!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> The illegal bit, Heather is that they are ignoring that as his wife I do or should have the greater say. The unmentionable one claims I should never have taken Power of Attorney without telling the family. But at that point (2011) we never saw anyone but Fifita who is the Gt niece, and daughter to Meiema that I mentioned earlier. Fifita has been consistently kinder than anyone else. I have a lot of time for her.


I am glad that there is some friendly in the family. The loopy ones motives make me wonder at, why is she the one doing this, given her long amonosity to you and why is she so insistent on Fale being in Australia. Has anyne in the family questioned her motives or has she pulled the wool over their eyes.


----------



## Sorlenna

Designer1234 said:


> I agree Sorlenna -- You are a talented, very fine woman. I have a friend who feels like you do. She is hard on herself, but oh, what she can accomplish. We are at the other ends of the spectrum. I wish I was more like her - I love her work, I love her focus, I love her perfectionism.
> 
> She wishes she was more like me as I don't like to follow patterns, or be perfect, I look for the ways --- we are extremely close and have had so many conversations about that over the years. We admire each other and we talk to each other. We decided after many conversations that we liked each other and we liked ourselves. Neither of us wanted to change but we understood that neither way was wrong and neither one was the only way that was right. It was a huge experience. As up to then neither of us really thought we should allow ourselves to be that way.
> 
> You know I admire you so much - you are so talented and
> so able.


You are too sweet! Thank you for the kind words. My BFF is opposite me in some ways--we always say that between the two of us we can do anything we set our minds to. And so far, we have! :mrgreen: I do wish we were closer geographically these days, though. I've been trying to get her to come and visit, as I know she would love it here (and truth be told, I'd like it a lot better as well).


----------



## Poledra65

busyworkerbee said:


> I have just received the news that one of my elderly aunts, is in hospital with pluresy. This is particually concerning as his aunt does also have a heart condition. Think she may have picked it up on recent trip away to tropical paradise.


Prayers for your Aunt, I hope that she is healed soon and no complications.


----------



## Ezenby

Lighting a candle for Julie. Will be thinking of Julie and Fale all night. Off to bed.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That looks like a great meal...thanks for posting the link. I think I'll try this sometime next week.



Poledra65 said:


> If you go to http://www.rachaelray.com/recipe.php?recipe_id=4407
> And the potatoes are to die for also!


----------



## Gweniepooh

OMGoodness yes! At times I have to push them down because I get so hot with them all around me. Two sometime three of them join DH and I in the bed and the 4th (largest one) is beside the bed...talk about warm...nice in the winter months for sure. LOL A true 3 dog night! LOL


Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! You are surrounded, they aren't letting you get away.  And I bet they help keep you warm too. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## RookieRetiree

So sorry to hear this...sending up prayers and hope that she gets better soon.



busyworkerbee said:


> I have just received the news that one of my elderly aunts, is in hospital with pluresy. This is particually concerning as his aunt does also have a heart condition. Think she may have picked it up on recent trip away to tropical paradise.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you Sorlenna...and yes the surgery is Mon., Sept. 30th.



Sorlenna said:


> Well wishes always! No matter what is happening--and your surgery is upcoming, yes? So having some in the bank won't hurt!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Poledra65 said:


> Saw this on FB and thought it aprapo


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lifting her up in prayer as we speak Heather.


busyworkerbee said:


> I have just received the news that one of my elderly aunts, is in hospital with pluresy. This is particually concerning as his aunt does also have a heart condition. Think she may have picked it up on recent trip away to tropical paradise.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> That looks like a great meal...thanks for posting the link. I think I'll try this sometime next week.


 :thumbup: It makes a big pot but it's so good that the left overs don't last long. :roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree

I just got off the phone with Dreamweaver and we had a very delightful conversation -- almost an hour's worth of talking and catching up. She was up and out of bed today and says to tell everyone - "I'm still standing!" She's hopeful that all the tubes and "extras" will be unhooked tomorrow and that she'll have someone in who will help her with a bath and hair washing. Tomorrow is the first day that the granddaughters will be visiting as well as both daughters and her DH. 

She was feisty and funny and very clear about what she's been through and what she still has to go through. She's a determined and spunky lady and it was so good to hear her voice. She's resigned to knowing that she has a very long road ahead of her and that she has to be very diligent about following the doctor's orders.

Her DH brought her some yarn to play with today and she said she was feeling halfway herself again. She hopes to get the tablet to send some notes, but thinks it may be awhile before she can sit comfortably to be able to do much.

She sends her love and thanks everyone for their prayers and asks that we keep saying an extra one every now and then until she's up to par.

Her DH is rallying her brothers to help with their Mom and Dreamweaver is perfectly fine leaving all her care in their hands.

I let her know about the plan to collect cards from anyone who is so inclined and then send them off to her in bulk...she appreciates that very much and thinks that's the best way to go. So if you want to send a card, just send me a PM and I'll give you my address -- I'll collect them and send them in batches to her. I think she'll get a real kick out of seeing them and also seeing all the different areas of the world represented.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> OMGoodness yes! At times I have to push them down because I get so hot with them all around me. Two sometime three of them join DH and I in the bed and the 4th (largest one) is beside the bed...talk about warm...nice in the winter months for sure. LOL A true 3 dog night! LOL


LOL!!! I Have those when DH is out of town, the big dog only gets to sleep on the bed when David is not in it. lolol The whippet though, will try to push me out of bed when he stretches those long legs out, for some reason he always points them in my direction since the time as a much younger pup he pushed DH out of bed. lolol The shizue just likes to lay as close to my legs as he can get, every once in a while in the winter I'll wake up to him snuggled under the covers next to the whippet. lol


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> I just got off the phone with Dreamweaver and we had a very delightful conversation -- almost an hour's worth of talking and catching up. She was up and out of bed today and says to tell everyone - "I'm still standing!" She's hopeful that all the tubes and "extras" will be unhooked tomorrow and that she'll have someone in who will help her with a bath and hair washing. Tomorrow is the first day that the granddaughters will be visiting as well as both daughters and her DH.
> 
> She was feisty and funny and very clear about what she's been through and what she still has to go through. She's a determined and spunky lady and it was so good to hear her voice. She's resigned to knowing that she has a very long road ahead of her and that she has to be very diligent about following the doctor's orders.
> 
> Her DH brought her some yarn to play with today and she said she was feeling halfway herself again. She hopes to get the tablet to send some notes, but thinks it may be awhile before she can sit comfortably to be able to do much.
> 
> She sends her love and thanks everyone for their prayers and asks that we keep saying an extra one every now and then until she's up to par.
> 
> Her DH is rallying her brothers to help with their Mom and Dreamweaver is perfectly fine leaving all her care in their hands.
> 
> I let her know about the plan to collect cards from anyone who is so inclined and then send them off to her in bulk...she appreciates that very much and thinks that's the best way to go. So if you want to send a card, just send me a PM and I'll give you my address -- I'll collect them and send them in batches to her. I think she'll get a real kick out of seeing them and also seeing all the different areas of the world represented.


So glad that she is starting to feel a little better and much less apprehensive. Also very glad that her DH is getting the brothers to take care of mom, that will be a good thing on more levels than there are words, they may finally see what she has been telling them and realize that they need to step up. Hugs and prayers. Thank you for keeping updated and for handling the cards and everything. Hugs.


----------



## Glennys 2

We had a dog once that slept in oiur bed and would put his back against me and his legs against DH as if to say "Oh no you are not going to get next to her.


----------



## Poledra65

Glennys 2 said:


> We had a dog once that slept in oiur bed and would put his back against me and his legs against DH as if to say "Oh no you are not going to get next to her.


LOL!! Oh Mocha the whippet definitely gets between us, he'll put his head on DH's pillow, shoulder or under his chin and look at me as if to say "He's mine witch, find another" lolol...I have to put him back in his place, there is no way he's going to try to take my place in the pack.lol


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm off to bed, it's almost 11 here which isn't really late for me, but I suppose if I can't sleep I'll just get back up and see what you all are up to. Night all, sleep tight.


----------



## Sorlenna

I'm signing off for the night and glad to hear the update on Jynx. Tomorrow is another day! May it bring blessings to us all!


----------



## Lurker 2

Southern Gal said:


> :shock: i never think of myself as a bread eater, but you guys are making me rethink this. i would dive into either loaf i have seen today..............just sayin


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> I am glad that there is some friendly in the family. The loopy ones motives make me wonder at, why is she the one doing this, given her long amonosity to you and why is she so insistent on Fale being in Australia. Has anyne in the family questioned her motives or has she pulled the wool over their eyes.


I think it is pulling wool over peoples eyes- Fale is quite adamant he wants to stay here- looks like it could be battle stations


----------



## Lurker 2

Ezenby said:


> Lighting a candle for Julie. Will be thinking of Julie and Fale all night. Off to bed.


It is so good he is here!- my personal masseur is home!- must go see how he is!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I just got off the phone with Dreamweaver and we had a very delightful conversation -- almost an hour's worth of talking and catching up. She was up and out of bed today and says to tell everyone - "I'm still standing!" She's hopeful that all the tubes and "extras" will be unhooked tomorrow and that she'll have someone in who will help her with a bath and hair washing. Tomorrow is the first day that the granddaughters will be visiting as well as both daughters and her DH.
> 
> She was feisty and funny and very clear about what she's been through and what she still has to go through. She's a determined and spunky lady and it was so good to hear her voice. She's resigned to knowing that she has a very long road ahead of her and that she has to be very diligent about following the doctor's orders.
> 
> Her DH brought her some yarn to play with today and she said she was feeling halfway herself again. She hopes to get the tablet to send some notes, but thinks it may be awhile before she can sit comfortably to be able to do much.
> 
> She sends her love and thanks everyone for their prayers and asks that we keep saying an extra one every now and then until she's up to par.
> 
> Her DH is rallying her brothers to help with their Mom and Dreamweaver is perfectly fine leaving all her care in their hands.
> 
> I let her know about the plan to collect cards from anyone who is so inclined and then send them off to her in bulk...she appreciates that very much and thinks that's the best way to go. So if you want to send a card, just send me a PM and I'll give you my address -- I'll collect them and send them in batches to her. I think she'll get a real kick out of seeing them and also seeing all the different areas of the world represented.


This is good news! Although she has a long road to tread.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry to hear this...sending up prayers and hope that she gets better soon.


Ditto, Heather!


----------



## Lurker 2

Glennys 2 said:


> We had a dog once that slept in oiur bed and would put his back against me and his legs against DH as if to say "Oh no you are not going to get next to her.


 :lol: :lol: :?


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi Julie, i am still behind a bit, but i gather you have Fale with you for now. Enjoy the time you have. All the best and take care. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Julie, i am still behind a bit, but i gather you have Fale with you for now. Enjoy the time you have. All the best and take care. :thumbup:


strictly he is not here at the moment- he has gone for an afternoon tea, with the oldest nephew- son of the oldest sister, who is approaching 60 I think. Lamatia the wife is, I think another I can trust, especially as they had us stay with them when we first got together- Lamatia has always helped me out with the language and other matters- so I must just sit tight again! Even if it turns out to have been only those few short hours I feel a lot happier. Not happy that he is bearing the brunt of so much anger from the family. He told me Lupe is actively stopping him from returning to New Zealand. Time for the Mediator I think. they open 8-30a.m., tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar

Someone sent me this picture on FB a while ago.. i love it.. i dont have any real sisters but my close friends (and now everyone on the TP) are my sisters. Thought of you Julie so here it is


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> strictly he is not here at the moment- he has gone for an afternoon tea, with the oldest nephew- son of the oldest sister, who is approaching 60 I think. Lamatia the wife is, I think another I can trust, especially as they had us stay with them when we first got together- Lamatia has always helped me out with the language and other matters- so I must just sit tight again! Even if it turns out to have been only those few short hours I feel a lot happier. Not happy that he is bearing the brunt of so much anger from the family. He told me Lupe is actively stopping him from returning to New Zealand. Time for the Mediator I think. they open 8-30a.m., tomorrow.


I am glad you feeling happier. Good luck with the Mediator in the morn. Gosh THAT WOMAN!!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Someone sent me this picture on FB a while ago.. i love it.. i dont have any real sisters but my close friends (and now everyone on the TP) are my sisters. Thought of you Julie so here it is


I too have no sister in my family- the closest I get is my cousins. But it does show what people here express! Thanks Cathy!


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> A candle for you and all that are in need.


I also have a candle burning. What a lovely group we are.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I too have no sister in my family- the closest I get is my cousins. But it does show what people here express! Thanks Cathy!


 :thumbup: I have skype on if you want to chat


----------



## sugarsugar

5mmdpns said:


> I sort of thought that the cat could be Lupe, the dog would be Ringo, and you could be the one who had introduced Lupe to the toilet water! hahaha, imagery is everything!!! hugs for you, Zoe


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Fale is here- don't know for how long but it is good he is here at last!


Yippie, glad he finally made it there. Enjoy every minute together. Hugs for both of you.


----------



## Railyn

Julie, I so hope that you life is calming down and that you and Fale will enjoy life.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Saw this on FB and thought it aprapo


Love it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Fale left here about 5 p.m., it is now nearly 9 and once again I am back to waiting. His good jacket is here- so hopefully someone will turn up to claim that. The poor old fellow is clearly not being listened to from what he was saying. GROAN. He says life is boring in Australia, and if I am here that is where he wants to be. I need to make a decision overnight I guess.


----------



## SaxonLady

Lurker 2 said:


> Just a pity you are all a continent and vast ocean away! Not that I want to put anyone in danger- I just think even Lupe would think twice with an independent witness.


Quite a few of us would be there like a shot if we could - just to stand over you. Just imagine that we are all there at your shoulder watching out for you. We will be in thought.


----------



## Lurker 2

SaxonLady said:


> Quite a few of us would be there like a shot if we could - just to stand over you. Just imagine that we are all there at your shoulder watching out for you. We will be in thought.


Good morning Saxon Lady! Nice to know you would be here if you could! I discovered KP while I was in Britain, but did not really find out what it was until I was back in NZ- and it took me quite some time to have the courage to look at the Tea Party- thought you has to go physically! That was back in Dave's days!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Fale left here about 5 p.m., it is now nearly 9 and once again I am back to waiting. His good jacket is here- so hopefully someone will turn up to claim that. The poor old fellow is clearly not being listened to from what he was saying. GROAN. He says life is boring in Australia, and if I am here that is where he wants to be. I need to make a decision overnight I guess.


Oh Julie things are so very mixed up for you.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Oh Julie things are so very mixed up for you.


One thing at least - I feel that we will survive the separation if that is what it turns out to be- he was obviously badly in need of hugs- and quite clear that for him I am his one love.


----------



## Lurker 2

Meantime I will watch the end of series two of 'Call the Midwife'.


----------



## SaxonLady

Lurker 2 said:


> One thing at least - I feel that we will survive the separation if that is what it turns out to be- he was obviously badly in need of hugs- and quite clear that for him I am his one love.


Julie that is so important for you. Love normally finds a way. You both have it in abundance, and Lupe has none!


----------



## Lurker 2

Jomacoy who sometimes has stopped by the Tea Party, has her birthday today.

Happy birthday to you!


----------



## Lurker 2

SaxonLady said:


> Julie that is so important for you. Love normally finds a way. You both have it in abundance, and Lupe has none!


if it proves just to be the three and a half hours that we had- at least it has given me a real boost- I was getting so worried he might be angry with me.


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> Fale is here- don't know for how long but it is good he is here at last!


Fantastic! Enjoy his stay for however long it is x


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Fantastic! Enjoy his stay for however long it is x


Thanks angelam!


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> strictly he is not here at the moment- he has gone for an afternoon tea, with the oldest nephew- son of the oldest sister, who is approaching 60 I think. Lamatia the wife is, I think another I can trust, especially as they had us stay with them when we first got together- Lamatia has always helped me out with the language and other matters- so I must just sit tight again! Even if it turns out to have been only those few short hours I feel a lot happier. Not happy that he is bearing the brunt of so much anger from the family. He told me Lupe is actively stopping him from returning to New Zealand. Time for the Mediator I think. they open 8-30a.m., tomorrow.


Did they not invite you to go for afternoon tea as well? I think I would be frightened to let him out of my sight! Hope he has a lovely afternoon and comes home safely to you. Definitely get the mediators involved. Hugs x


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Did they not invite you to go for afternoon tea as well? I think I would be frightened to let him out of my sight! Hope he has a lovely afternoon and comes home safely to you. Definitely get the mediators involved. Hugs x


No I was not invited- I thought it would be ok with those two- at least I have a phone number.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> No I was not invited- I thought it would be ok with those two- at least I have a phone number.


So sorry to hear that you are back to worrying again after your short good time together. Things will work out in the end. Enjoy the good moments and remember we are here for you when you need us.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, I see where Fale was there with you and it doesn't sound like it was controlled by Lupe. Perhaps it was only the people you mentioned that came to this meeting. I'm sorry they took him away for a tea and a 4 hr. tea is pretty long. Probably going on 5 now. You know we have you in our thoughts and prayers and hold you close in our hearts.

I will be leaving in a few hours to go to the Fiber Festival. I signed up for a lecture by Stephanie McPhee, the Yarn Harlot. I will check back on as I can but hope you are ok. From what I read it seems you are trying to keep that glass half-full. My candles are in my front window too. I love the idea of candles all over the world being lit in support. Hugs

Thinking of Charlotte and others who are also in need of support. 

Sam, hope you are starting to get better. I know when you have breathing problems already that the last thing you need is a cold. 

Zoe, hope you are feeling better each day. You have too much going on in your life with your parents to be sick. I would imagine that all that is going on with them has lowered your resistance. 

Budasha, you probably won't see this but caring for someone with Alzheimers or dementia of any kind is so difficult. Hugs to you dear friend and hoping you can find regular support of some kind so you can get some time away.

I have to try and get back and see a few more posts before I start getting ready. Don't you know I don't have anything knit to wear. Yup, all this knitting and nothing to wear as I always seem to be knitting for someone else.

Big Hugs to all who need them dear KTP friends.


----------



## Cashmeregma

SaxonLady said:


> Quite a few of us would be there like a shot if we could - just to stand over you. Just imagine that we are all there at your shoulder watching out for you. We will be in thought.


With SaxonLady there and all of us beside her I think Lupe would think twice.

Is this part of their culture to do something like bring him to you and let you think he is coming back and then keep him? Tricking someone so they can make a calm getaway?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Happy Birthday Jomacoy!!!!

Hope you have a special birthday and really enjoy YOUR day.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Glennys 2 said:


> We had a dog once that slept in oiur bed and would put his back against me and his legs against DH as if to say "Oh no you are not going to get next to her.


When we babysit our little grandpug, Roland, we call him Birth Control. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from Surrey. Had a busy morning and now have to go out to family birthday party for GS. I'll do catch up later, but in the meantime Sunday photos......


Oh and hugs to everyone xx


----------



## Cashmeregma

Rookie, Thank you so much for the information on Dreamweaver. I'm hoping she will find each day a little better. Have been quite concerned about her. What a long road and journey of surgery and healing this has been. I will PM you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Had a busy morning and now have to go out to family birthday party for GS. I'll do catch up later, but in the meantime Sunday photos......
> 
> Oh and hugs to everyone xx


Beatuful viola and LOVE the photo of the children. The expression on their faces is so serious and the costumes hilarious. Just pure fun.


----------



## jknappva

Will need to get going soon again as we are going out to dinner to celebrate my DH's birthday. The big 50 for him. Some people say I robbed the cradle when I married him. I only have a few years on him, but he acts much older health wise.

Take care.[/quote]

A belated happy birthday to your DH....hope you had a grand celebration dinner.
My mother used to kill spiders and ants with hair spray. She said it was cheaper than bug spray and didn't pollute the air.
JuneK


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> When we babysit our little grandpug, Roland, we call him Birth Control. :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Good Morning to those getting up... its 9pm here and i reckon i will fall asleep on this couch pretty soon LOL. We have a forecast of sunny and 27c tomorrow!! If that does happen i will do stuff outside most of the day. Bought my mum and myself some petunias today so i will plant them tomorrow.

(((((((((hugs)))))))))) for everyone


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> June, I have the laptop away from my desk I'll do it later- when it is not so hard on my back! Promise!


Oh, Julie....I have all the time in the world. And who knows when or if my daughter will get around to making the bread. You have enough on your mind. It's definitely not a problem.
JuneK


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Had a busy morning and now have to go out to family birthday party for GS. I'll do catch up later, but in the meantime Sunday photos......
> 
> Oh and hugs to everyone xx


Love the photo of the kids.


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Had a busy morning and now have to go out to family birthday party for GS. I'll do catch up later, but in the meantime Sunday photos......
> 
> Oh and hugs to everyone xx


Don't know what happened to the sun we were supposed to have today. But at least it's not cold. Love the picture Purple - but where are you??
Just off for a flying visit to my DD in Lincolnshire. Will be home by tomorrow evening but just wanted to see DGD before she goes off to Uni next week.
Love and hugs and prayers for all who need them. x


----------



## jknappva

Off to get more ice so I will keep drinking water. Didn't drink enough yesterday.

Healing thoughts to all who need them.

OH Kathy[/quote]

No, please don't get dehydrated....my daughter, being diabetic, has to constantly drink water.
Fantastic shopping trip. Looks like you found what you wanted.
I think I'll check out the silk bamboo yarn.
Travel safely.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> God bless you, Julie, for remembering him!
> 
> He returned to classes on Thursday after missing the earlier three days. He picked up the usual three-weeks-into-school nasal congestion which migrated into the tonsils. We kept him home because he is such a mess when he can't swallow or blow his nose while holding a tissue by himself. The CP prevents the necessary fine motor skills needed for tissues and the same kind of limits apply to the finer skills in the mouth area for keeping the accumulating saliva in his mouth. (Don't mean to gross you out there, Julie.)
> 
> He is beginning first year Spanish classes for a fine arts credit. This is something he's wanted to do for a number of years. His ability to pronounce properly will not ever get him into a conversation with a native speaker, but he will meet the requirement needed in this area and he will enjoy it.
> 
> His instructor is the wife of the pastor of the church where my knitting group meets each week. The knitters who worship there say that she is a lovely lady and a good teacher, that she will be very patient with him but will not let him slide through the work.
> 
> His mother has had some conflicts with the folks who make up the class schedules at his school. The teachers have wanted Tim to pursue a college-bound curriculum through which he would need to do much of the work outside of class and by himself. There just are not enough hours in a day for him to succeed along that route. The school counselor wanted to send him through the vocational training school for which he lacks the ability to focus his attention long enough to do the work, whatever it might be, without his aide. Plus, he still does not have the manual dexterity to truly accomplish anything with whatever they might be able to teach him.
> 
> The high school principal had already informed the professional staff that Tim would be continuing in the academics at the high school until he graduates. Somehow they failed to remember that after the good man was forced to retire earlier than he'd intended nearly a year ago. Susan has offered to establish a scholarship fund for his lovely and talented aide to attend college at the local campus of one of the State universities with him, but I think she is intending to retire when he graduates.
> 
> Did I tell you that his PT is working with him to walk with the lofstrand canes and not just with his ''wheels'' ( similar to those a stroke patient might use but it follows behind him)? Her hope is for him to be able to walk across the stage in front of the audience to receive his diploma, without the Kaye walker.
> 
> Even after missing 3 days of class this week, he passed a science quiz with flying colors on Friday.
> 
> Joy
> Sorry for the novel.


Hope things work out with Tim academically. Sounds like he aced that science quiz.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> DH took this and I had to post...my fur babies love their mom...lol
> 
> I'm off to knit awhile...peace & love to everyone. Budasha extra prayers for you and DH. Julie keeping you in the light...
> Special healing also sent to Sam.


They sure love their mom. And I find it hard to knit with just my one fur-baby insisting she needs cuddle time on my lap a couple of times a day. So I know with all of yours, it's a struggle to get the handiwork done!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> Wait until you have your surgery. They will know that you need them even more and will stay by your side through the healing. I would visit a friend who is a nurse when I was having trouble with my incision healing and her dog would sniff out that site and stay right there with me. Now that the leg is healed the dog doesn't seek it out. They know before we do when something is not right. Enjoy your babies. Looks like you are growing your hair out a bit.


When I had my most serious back surgery, I recuperated at my sister's house. My fur-baby would curl at my side in the bed and stayed with me especially during the night. We called her my nurse-kitty. They seem to know when we're just not feeling well.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> when I looked closer I realised the recipe has American as well as Metric!
> 
> Thanks, Julie. I see from your later post that Fale is with you. Hope he can stay a while. Good thing you baked the bread for him.
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Saw this on FB and thought it aprapo


Thanks for that....something to think about when things seem to be getting out of hand. 
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

busyworkerbee said:


> I have just received the news that one of my elderly aunts, is in hospital with pluresy. This is particually concerning as his aunt does also have a heart condition. Think she may have picked it up on recent trip away to tropical paradise.


Will keep her in prayers. Pluresy is hard on anyone but particularly the elderly.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Her DH brought her some yarn to play with today and she said she was feeling halfway herself again. She hopes to get the tablet to send some notes, but thinks it may be awhile before she can sit comfortably to be able to do much.

She sends her love and thanks everyone for their prayers and asks that we keep saying an extra one every now and then until she's up to par.

Her DH is rallying her brothers to help with their Mom and Dreamweaver is perfectly fine leaving all her care in their hands.

I let her know about the plan to collect cards from anyone who is so inclined and then send them off to her in bulk...she appreciates that very much and thinks that's the best way to go. So if you want to send a card, just send me a PM and I'll give you my address -- I'll collect them and send them in batches to her. I think she'll get a real kick out of seeing them and also seeing all the different areas of the world represented.[/quote]

Thank you for keeping us updated on Dreamweaver. I'll pm you and get your address so I can send a card.
JuneK


----------



## wannabear

I need help, please. 

Now I don't know what to say. I hate to ask for help. There are a lot of difficulties in my life right now. There are physical difficulties and financial difficulties and emotional difficulties. Today's big problem is that I'm trying to avoid having the electricity turned off. That requires a payment that is larger than what I had, but I sent all that I had and hoped that the rest would appear before Monday, and hoped that the power company would have a little heart and not turn me off for not getting it all to them before five o'clock last Friday. 

The help that I need (aside from your prayers, as usual) is this: could you please go click on my topics on my profile page, almost all of the topics I have posted being for the sale of yarn. Please look over my yarns, and if you truly want any of them, buy them. Only if you truly want them! This is short notice but as I said, I didn't want to ask my friends for help.

Julie, your beginning to the tea party was interesting. I want to go back when I'm not distracted and read all the Guernsey information. Right now it is not sticking with me. 

I hope you're all well, aside from Sam and Zoe, who are not well, I know. I hope you two are better.


----------



## Designer1234

RookieRetiree said:


> I just got off the phone with Dreamweaver and we had a very delightful conversation -- almost an hour's worth of talking and catching up. She was up and out of bed today and says to tell everyone - "I'm still standing!" She's hopeful that all the tubes and "extras" will be unhooked tomorrow and that she'll have someone in who will help her with a bath and hair washing. Tomorrow is the first day that the granddaughters will be visiting as well as both daughters and her DH.
> 
> She was feisty and funny and very clear about what she's been through and what she still has to go through. She's a determined and spunky lady and it was so good to hear her voice. She's resigned to knowing that she has a very long road ahead of her and that she has to be very diligent about following the doctor's orders.
> 
> Her DH brought her some yarn to play with today and she said she was feeling halfway herself again. She hopes to get the tablet to send some notes, but thinks it may be awhile before she can sit comfortably to be able to do much.
> 
> She sends her love and thanks everyone for their prayers and asks that we keep saying an extra one every now and then until she's up to par.
> 
> Her DH is rallying her brothers to help with their Mom and Dreamweaver is perfectly fine leaving all her care in their hands.
> 
> I let her know about the plan to collect cards from anyone who is so inclined and then send them off to her in bulk...she appreciates that very much and thinks that's the best way to go. So if you want to send a card, just send me a PM and I'll give you my address -- I'll collect them and send them in batches to her. I think she'll get a real kick out of seeing them and also seeing all the different areas of the world represented.


I am so happy for both of you! I know how worried you have been about her. I will mail my card tomorrow.

I am glad you had a good visit and I am so pleased that she is starting to feel better. I am glad she is more optimistic. Her Husband sounds like a real keeper.

Give her my love when you talk to her. Shirley


----------



## RookieRetiree

It's so good to hear that he was there and hope that he's back there again soon. I hope that you can have a meeting with the church elders with just you and Fale and can discuss what his life (and supportive care from Church members and community services) would be like. I also hope that the Mediator/Counselor can spend some time with the two of you. It may make sense to take the time to write out a timeline of the events that led to Fale's going to and staying in Australia as well as all the incidents that have happened (especially you know who's behavior and outbursts). It will become very clear to anyone who looks at an account like that that Fale's being retained in Australia was not the original plan.

Continued hugs and prayers.



Lurker 2 said:


> Fale left here about 5 p.m., it is now nearly 9 and once again I am back to waiting. His good jacket is here- so hopefully someone will turn up to claim that. The poor old fellow is clearly not being listened to from what he was saying. GROAN. He says life is boring in Australia, and if I am here that is where he wants to be. I need to make a decision overnight I guess.


----------



## Southern Gal

good morning all, its a very cool morning here, its what i call camping weather. oh i so miss sitting around a camp fire and drinking the coffee and hearing the birds and squirrels that their chatter for the day. ahhh
jules, i thought of you and fale all night, was up and down and you always popped into my mind. i do hope you had a good outcome and fale got to come home again.i worry about the situation for you both ways, about what you can handle, i know you are a strong person, but a situation like this, that has gone on so long is very wearing on anyone. dear lady i am now relighting my candle for you this morn.
i gotta go get the kid up so he can get his shower this morning. we will all be getting around and getting ready for church.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Had a busy morning and now have to go out to family birthday party for GS. I'll do catch up later, but in the meantime Sunday photos......
> 
> Oh and hugs to everyone xx


Love the violas...they remind me so much of pansies. They have such cheerful 'faces'. We're finally gettiing some much needed rain. But I think we still need more.
Looks like the birthday party is off to a good start.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

I hope you're all well, aside from Sam and Zoe, who are not well, I know. I hope you two are better.[/quote]

Praying things work out for you physically and financially.
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think that's an awesome idea for a birthday part theme/activity. I wonder if they do that around here?



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Had a busy morning and now have to go out to family birthday party for GS. I'll do catch up later, but in the meantime Sunday photos......
> 
> Oh and hugs to everyone xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning...our university school terms begin in late August so to me it sounds like your universities have a much different school system. I always loved the back to school time---was always thrilled for the students and envied them the opportunity that I wasn't able to have and I was always sympathetic to the parents---it's a joyous and sad occasion at the same time. Enjoy your trip.



angelam said:


> Don't know what happened to the sun we were supposed to have today. But at least it's not cold. Love the picture Purple - but where are you??
> Just off for a flying visit to my DD in Lincolnshire. Will be home by tomorrow evening but just wanted to see DGD before she goes off to Uni next week.
> Love and hugs and prayers for all who need them. x


----------



## RookieRetiree

I passed along everyone's good wishes and prayers and will continue to do so.

Her husband is very much a keeper!!

Have a wonderful trip.



Designer1234 said:


> I am so happy for both of you! I know how worried you have been about her. I will mail my card tomorrow.
> 
> I am glad you had a good visit and I am so pleased that she is starting to feel better. I am glad she is more optimistic. Her Husband sounds like a real keeper.
> 
> Give her my love when you talk to her. Shirley


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Good Morning to those getting up... its 9pm here and i reckon i will fall asleep on this couch pretty soon LOL. We have a forecast of sunny and 27c tomorrow!! If that does happen i will do stuff outside most of the day. Bought my mum and myself some petunias today so i will plant them tomorrow.
> 
> (((((((((hugs)))))))))) for everyone


Sounds like a beautiful day coming up!! Ours is cold and cloudy but not downpouring. The parking at the Fiber Festival will be hard walking for me in a field of grass and mud and quite uneven. I really can't complain though as we had so many perfect days in a row. Enjoy your beautiful day.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Enjoy the fiber fest and hope most of it is indoors---I'm not a huge fan of the crocs, but today would be a good day for them---those or garden boots!!



Angora1 said:


> Sounds like a beautiful day coming up!! Ours is cold and cloudy but not downpouring. The parking at the Fiber Festival will be hard walking for me in a field of grass and mud and quite uneven. I really can't complain though as we had so many perfect days in a row. Enjoy your beautiful day.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Enjoy the fiber fest and hope most of it is indoors---I'm not a huge fan of the crocs, but today would be a good day for them---those or garden boots!!


Exactly what I was thinking. I have some shoe boots that would come up and support my sore ankle. It is already swollen. There is lots outside and inside but I won't be doing a lot of walking today. They do have a hay wagon with horses pulling it so if I want to go to the other displays I may just take a wagon ride. LOL If I can get up in the wagon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ohio Joy, You must be so proud of your grandson. Yes, it would be so great to see his smile if he is able to walk across the stage to get his diploma. He is accomplishing so much and has his family watching out for him to make sure he isn't set up for failure or injury. I missed your original post as I am so behind already, AGAIN, but saw it in someone's reply. Hugs to you for all you do for your grandson and I know you deserve them. Bravo to GS. He is a Hero and you an unsung Heroine, as so many are.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a wet Great Bend, 0% chance of rain today. It's a good thing they think 0% because it is going between rain and drizzle.  

Today's coffee. 

Seth is here and poor aunt Chrissy has a shadow. They are enjoying a nice bowl of oatmeal with fruit and nuts.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Poor Chrissy--deep down, though, I'll bet she loves it. Can I borrow her sometime? I need someone for DGS to shadow besides me...although I ran into some crafty things to do once the weather is cooler like making your own puffy paint!!



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet Great Bend, 0% chance of rain today. It's a good thing they think 0% because it is going between rain and drizzle.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Seth is here and poor aunt Chrissy has a shadow. They are enjoying a nice bowl of oatmeal with fruit and nuts.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> So sorry to hear that you are back to worrying again after your short good time together. Things will work out in the end. Enjoy the good moments and remember we are here for you when you need us.


One thing I have established today - that Lamatia is definitely my friend- as I had hoped- her English is good- which is a huge help. She told me that she thinks the balance of the family has gone now the nephew has died, and is uncertain herself about the next oldest one. One good thing about having her on my side- obviously she understands the culture but they are from the oldest sister's family not Fale's blood sister, Fifita- so she is a bit more dispassionate- able to stand back and look. She is going to ring me from work. She was surprised they have not bothered to bring Fale home, because they had left early because they have work in the morning- One day I may have to draw the family so you know who on earth I am talking about. The Police say it is not exactly kidnap, but I was lucky the Policeman heard me out. He says I have to make a decision whether I go to court- he can't advise on that- that I need to get a lawyer. Lamatia said she would ring me from work- I gave her the mobile number as well- in case I am out.


----------



## wannabear

Julie, I had not read the tea party when I made my comment and I didn't know you were once again up against a wall. I'll have to go back and see what I missed. So sorry you have this situation in your life. I'm thinking of you, always.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Julie, I see where Fale was there with you and it doesn't sound like it was controlled by Lupe. Perhaps it was only the people you mentioned that came to this meeting. I'm sorry they took him away for a tea and a 4 hr. tea is pretty long. Probably going on 5 now. You know we have you in our thoughts and prayers and hold you close in our hearts.
> 
> I will be leaving in a few hours to go to the Fiber Festival. I signed up for a lecture by Stephanie McPhee, the Yarn Harlot. I will check back on as I can but hope you are ok. From what I read it seems you are trying to keep that glass half-full. My candles are in my front window too. I love the idea of candles all over the world being lit in support. Hugs
> 
> Thinking of Charlotte and others who are also in need of support.
> 
> Sam, hope you are starting to get better. I know when you have breathing problems already that the last thing you need is a cold.
> 
> Zoe, hope you are feeling better each day. You have too much going on in your life with your parents to be sick. I would imagine that all that is going on with them has lowered your resistance.
> 
> Budasha, you probably won't see this but caring for someone with Alzheimers or dementia of any kind is so difficult. Hugs to you dear friend and hoping you can find regular support of some kind so you can get some time away.
> 
> I have to try and get back and see a few more posts before I start getting ready. Don't you know I don't have anything knit to wear. Yup, all this knitting and nothing to wear as I always seem to be knitting for someone else.
> 
> Big Hugs to all who need them dear KTP friends.


No, the two who turned up have been some of those who helped us right from the early days when Fale and I had first met. We have stayed quite a long time at their house, when we had no where else to live. But it is exasperating that the others of Fifita's family fail so on common courtesy. Lamatia herself is uncertain what is going on- but one good thing Fale has long liked these two- Lamatia and Sama- only snag has been Sama and he are drinking buddies- but Lamatia and I would have fellow feeling about that one- praying that the men get it under control. 
I am going to put Fale's trousers in the wash because he has sat on something.
Enjoy your fibre festival!
Hugs to you, dear!


----------



## Designer1234

wannabear said:


> Julie, I had not read the tea party when I made my comment and I didn't know you were once again up against a wall. I'll have to go back and see what I missed. So sorry you have this situation in your life. I'm thinking of you, always.


Wannabear - I am sorry you are having so much difficulty.

My Prayers are with you. I hope that things pick up for you and improve. Thoughts surround you. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> With SaxonLady there and all of us beside her I think Lupe would think twice.
> 
> Is this part of their culture to do something like bring him to you and let you think he is coming back and then keep him? Tricking someone so they can make a calm getaway?


No I think it is more an aspect of this particular family.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Had a busy morning and now have to go out to family birthday party for GS. I'll do catch up later, but in the meantime Sunday photos......
> 
> Oh and hugs to everyone xx


I love the Sumo suits!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Oh, Julie....I have all the time in the world. And who knows when or if my daughter will get around to making the bread. You have enough on your mind. It's definitely not a problem.
> JuneK


I did post it June- just not sure what page- because that was when Fale came by!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> when I looked closer I realised the recipe has American as well as Metric!
> 
> Thanks, Julie. I see from your later post that Fale is with you. Hope he can stay a while. Good thing you baked the bread for him.
> Junek
> 
> 
> 
> Now, sadly that is a was with me- but it was good while he was here.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> I need help, please.
> 
> Now I don't know what to say. I hate to ask for help. There are a lot of difficulties in my life right now. There are physical difficulties and financial difficulties and emotional difficulties. Today's big problem is that I'm trying to avoid having the electricity turned off. That requires a payment that is larger than what I had, but I sent all that I had and hoped that the rest would appear before Monday, and hoped that the power company would have a little heart and not turn me off for not getting it all to them before five o'clock last Friday.
> 
> The help that I need (aside from your prayers, as usual) is this: could you please go click on my topics on my profile page, almost all of the topics I have posted being for the sale of yarn. Please look over my yarns, and if you truly want any of them, buy them. Only if you truly want them! This is short notice but as I said, I didn't want to ask my friends for help.
> 
> Julie, your beginning to the tea party was interesting. I want to go back when I'm not distracted and read all the Guernsey information. Right now it is not sticking with me.
> 
> I hope you're all well, aside from Sam and Zoe, who are not well, I know. I hope you two are better.


You were off line temporarily there Wanda- glad to see you! but so sorry to hear of the money problems- you don't need that!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> It's so good to hear that he was there and hope that he's back there again soon. I hope that you can have a meeting with the church elders with just you and Fale and can discuss what his life (and supportive care from Church members and community services) would be like. I also hope that the Mediator/Counselor can spend some time with the two of you. It may make sense to take the time to write out a timeline of the events that led to Fale's going to and staying in Australia as well as all the incidents that have happened (especially you know who's behavior and outbursts). It will become very clear to anyone who looks at an account like that that Fale's being retained in Australia was not the original plan.
> 
> Continued hugs and prayers.


Thanks so much, Rookie for the good wishes. I rested while waiting for Fale- until it got so late I knew he could not be coming. I will be up for a bit till I can sleep


----------



## Lurker 2

Southern Gal said:


> good morning all, its a very cool morning here, its what i call camping weather. oh i so miss sitting around a camp fire and drinking the coffee and hearing the birds and squirrels that their chatter for the day. ahhh
> jules, i thought of you and fale all night, was up and down and you always popped into my mind. i do hope you had a good outcome and fale got to come home again.i worry about the situation for you both ways, about what you can handle, i know you are a strong person, but a situation like this, that has gone on so long is very wearing on anyone. dear lady i am now relighting my candle for you this morn.
> i gotta go get the kid up so he can get his shower this morning. we will all be getting around and getting ready for church.


that is a good idea Donna- I will go light my candle again- while I wait for the load of washing to go through. I agree about the situation being very wearing! And thank you for keeping us in mind.


----------



## pacer

kehinkle said:


> Posted the yarn related items I got now here are the none yarn related. Must say, I was impressed with this store. The last one I was in was jumbled and crowded.


I love the Friday Night Knitting Club series by Kate Jacobs. I have read three of her books. Reminds me of KTP


----------



## pacer

Lurker 2 said:


> Fale is here- don't know for how long but it is good he is here at last!


So glad you get to see him again. Now you need some time alone as a Husband and Wife should be able to!


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> Julie, I had not read the tea party when I made my comment and I didn't know you were once again up against a wall. I'll have to go back and see what I missed. So sorry you have this situation in your life. I'm thinking of you, always.


The saga of my life, continues! The thing I am trying to do is to remain positive- not always easy, especially with in laws such as I have. Unfortunately missed calling Bronwen left it till too late! 
Ringo and I have just shared the last of the focaccia bread, and I am enjoying my 'coffee' and hopefully will tire and go to bed soon! glad you liked the intro- I hope Sam gets to follow it up- because it was particularly for him.


----------



## Gweniepooh

There is a saying that "blood is thicker than water" so even if Lamatia may have been one you could trust in the past be wary of all of them to some degree. I haven't spoken much on this situation you are in but know you are in my heart and prayers. I hope what is best for YOU and then Fale to be the result.


Lurker 2 said:


> strictly he is not here at the moment- he has gone for an afternoon tea, with the oldest nephew- son of the oldest sister, who is approaching 60 I think. Lamatia the wife is, I think another I can trust, especially as they had us stay with them when we first got together- Lamatia has always helped me out with the language and other matters- so I must just sit tight again! Even if it turns out to have been only those few short hours I feel a lot happier. Not happy that he is bearing the brunt of so much anger from the family. He told me Lupe is actively stopping him from returning to New Zealand. Time for the Mediator I think. they open 8-30a.m., tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> So glad you get to see him again. Now you need some time alone as a Husband and Wife should be able to!


we did manage that for a while. Tomorrow one of the calls I will make will be to Age Concern. I do feel buoyed up by the quality of the hugs we were able to share- he so obviously had been missing me.


----------



## pacer

RookieRetiree said:


> I just got off the phone with Dreamweaver and we had a very delightful conversation -- almost an hour's worth of talking and catching up. She was up and out of bed today and says to tell everyone - "I'm still standing!" She's hopeful that all the tubes and "extras" will be unhooked tomorrow and that she'll have someone in who will help her with a bath and hair washing. Tomorrow is the first day that the granddaughters will be visiting as well as both daughters and her DH.
> 
> She was feisty and funny and very clear about what she's been through and what she still has to go through. She's a determined and spunky lady and it was so good to hear her voice. She's resigned to knowing that she has a very long road ahead of her and that she has to be very diligent about following the doctor's orders.
> 
> Her DH brought her some yarn to play with today and she said she was feeling halfway herself again. She hopes to get the tablet to send some notes, but thinks it may be awhile before she can sit comfortably to be able to do much.
> 
> She sends her love and thanks everyone for their prayers and asks that we keep saying an extra one every now and then until she's up to par.
> 
> Her DH is rallying her brothers to help with their Mom and Dreamweaver is perfectly fine leaving all her care in their hands.
> 
> I let her know about the plan to collect cards from anyone who is so inclined and then send them off to her in bulk...she appreciates that very much and thinks that's the best way to go. So if you want to send a card, just send me a PM and I'll give you my address -- I'll collect them and send them in batches to her. I think she'll get a real kick out of seeing them and also seeing all the different areas of the world represented.


I will bring mine with me when I come. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> There is a saying that "blood is thicker than water" so even if Lamatia may have been one you could trust in the past be wary of all of them to some degree. I haven't spoken much on this situation you are in but know you are in my heart and prayers. I hope what is best for YOU and then Fale to be the result.


It is ok Gwen- Lamatia and I had a good talk this evening. thank you for keeping us in your thoughts! I too remember the date of the 30th for you. Take care! I know I posted earlier- but I loved that photo of you and all the dogs!


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Someone sent me this picture on FB a while ago.. i love it.. i dont have any real sisters but my close friends (and now everyone on the TP) are my sisters. Thought of you Julie so here it is


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

To view the yarn you need to go to yesterday's Daily Digest...really nice yarn...


wannabear said:


> I need help, please.
> 
> Now I don't know what to say. I hate to ask for help. There are a lot of difficulties in my life right now. There are physical difficulties and financial difficulties and emotional difficulties. Today's big problem is that I'm trying to avoid having the electricity turned off. That requires a payment that is larger than what I had, but I sent all that I had and hoped that the rest would appear before Monday, and hoped that the power company would have a little heart and not turn me off for not getting it all to them before five o'clock last Friday.
> 
> The help that I need (aside from your prayers, as usual) is this: could you please go click on my topics on my profile page, almost all of the topics I have posted being for the sale of yarn. Please look over my yarns, and if you truly want any of them, buy them. Only if you truly want them! This is short notice but as I said, I didn't want to ask my friends for help.
> 
> Julie, your beginning to the tea party was interesting. I want to go back when I'm not distracted and read all the Guernsey information. Right now it is not sticking with me.
> 
> I hope you're all well, aside from Sam and Zoe, who are not well, I know. I hope you two are better.


----------



## wannabear

Gwennie, I've been selling yarn for a good while. It doesn't all make it to the digest. There's a ton of stuff in Number of Topics on my profile page.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva, Happy Birthday to DH, I hope it was wonderful.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Jomacoy who sometimes has stopped by the Tea Party, has her birthday today.
> 
> Happy birthday to you!


I'll add my Birthday wishes!!!


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Had a busy morning and now have to go out to family birthday party for GS. I'll do catch up later, but in the meantime Sunday photos......
> 
> Oh and hugs to everyone xx


The kids look like they had a great time, I can't imagine trying to get them in and out of those sumo costumes, that had to be hilarious. lolol


----------



## cmaliza

5mmdpns said:


> I thought this was too cute! Zoe


~~~too funny! I've felt like the cat looks! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Carol il/oh


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet Great Bend, 0% chance of rain today. It's a good thing they think 0% because it is going between rain and drizzle.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Seth is here and poor aunt Chrissy has a shadow. They are enjoying a nice bowl of oatmeal with fruit and nuts.


And good morning to you! Love the coffee, the steaming cup is perfect. 
Good morning Chrissy and Seth.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> One thing I have established today - that Lamatia is definitely my friend- as I had hoped- her English is good- which is a huge help. She told me that she thinks the balance of the family has gone now the nephew has died, and is uncertain herself about the next oldest one. One good thing about having her on my side- obviously she understands the culture but they are from the oldest sister's family not Fale's blood sister, Fifita- so she is a bit more dispassionate- able to stand back and look. She is going to ring me from work. She was surprised they have not bothered to bring Fale home, because they had left early because they have work in the morning- One day I may have to draw the family so you know who on earth I am talking about. The Police say it is not exactly kidnap, but I was lucky the Policeman heard me out. He says I have to make a decision whether I go to court- he can't advise on that- that I need to get a lawyer. Lamatia said she would ring me from work- I gave her the mobile number as well- in case I am out.


I'm glad that she is a friend to you, that is a big help. And that she is willing to look into things and see what she can find out also. I do hope that Fale shows back up soon though. Hopes, hugs, and love.


----------



## cmaliza

Ezenby said:


> Here is a picture of the large hook. Posted a message saying I thought it was a twenty. Looked at my mothers knitting needles and here is a set that say both 15mm and 19us on sides...put my hook in middle. I would say surly this is a size 20 hook.
> 
> At our local community center ...resale shop...last time they had several. Guess it was a lost interest project. The mats do not wear out... washing frequent sometimes causes the fabric to fray just a little.


~~~Looks too big to hold! :-D


----------



## 5mmdpns

wannabear said:


> Gwennie, I've been selling yarn for a good while. It doesn't all make it to the digest. There's a ton of stuff in Number of Topics on my profile page.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_topics_listing.jsp?usernum=11173&page=1


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet Great Bend, 0% chance of rain today. It's a good thing they think 0% because it is going between rain and drizzle.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Seth is here and poor aunt Chrissy has a shadow. They are enjoying a nice bowl of oatmeal with fruit and nuts.


thanks for your coffee....I had my second cup with some of the bread my daughter made in the bread maker. I could make a meal of 'home made' bread. It may be made in the machine but it's so much better than store 'boughten'!
I'm ready to kick my DVR out the **&^% window. The blasted thing is coming up with a dark overlay when I try to watch a recorded program. It gets the old devil in it once in a while and does that. I may have my son take it back to the Cox (our Cable Co ) store, get a new one and hook it up for me. I hate to call him today...he lives about 40 miles away and he was just over a couple of days ago to get a virus off my computer. 
He would gladly come but it's a fair distance for something that eventually will straighten itself out. Besides, he's at the drag strip today if it's not raining in N.C.
Is Seth dogging Chrissie's footsteps today? LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I did post it June- just not sure what page- because that was when Fale came by!


So sorry, Julie. I should have let you know that I've copied it and filed it. Thank you so much for doing that with so much else more important on your mind.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

Good Morning All!!!
Hope everyone is having a good day, the cats are zooming one behind the other through the house, as I was typing this, I almost got run over. :shock: 
If any of you know an elephant, it's elephant appreciation day so be sure to let them know how much you appreciate them. :lol:


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Good Morning All!!!
> Hope everyone is having a good day, the cats are zooming one behind the other through the house, as I was typing this, I almost got run over. :shock:
> If any of you know an elephant, it's elephant appreciation day so be sure to let them know how much you appreciate them. :lol:


Those are so cute!! Thanks for the smile!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well I guess that means I need to start the elephant hat for the GD for christmas!


Poledra65 said:


> Good Morning All!!!
> Hope everyone is having a good day, the cats are zooming one behind the other through the house, as I was typing this, I almost got run over. :shock:
> If any of you know an elephant, it's elephant appreciation day so be sure to let them know how much you appreciate them. :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## machriste

Lurker 2 said:


> when I looked closer I realised the recipe has American as well as Metric!
> 
> Focaccia bread.
> 
> Thanks, Julie. This looks SOOOOOOO good!! I'm sure it's good eaten the same day (I can't imagine it lasting any longer!
> 
> I hope your time with Fale is a good time for you both.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Those are so cute!! Thanks for the smile!
> JuneK


Lol! My pleasure.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I guess that means I need to start the elephant hat for the GD for christmas!


 :thumbup: I need to start one too, DSM wants one for one of her coworkers, bought me a book of patterns and everything. lol


----------



## machriste

RookieRetiree said:


> I just got off the phone with Dreamweaver and we had a very delightful conversation --
> 
> The news from Dreamweaver sounds very good. I am so glad for her. She has been through some hard times. Sounds like her DH is very supportive. And thanks RR for your willingness to be the "Card for Dreamweaver" postal intermediary. Will try to figure out how to pm you so I can send a card.


----------



## cmaliza

Just a quick Good Sunday morning to all. Need to go fix breakfast, then can relax and try to catch up. It's windy on the southern shore of Lake Erie....lake is rough! Temp is ~56 deg. F. Too chilly for the porch! I think curling up on the couch of part of today's plan.)
Sam, hope you are getting better....stay cozy inside! To all with aches & pains & probs....hoping they all go away soon! Prayers for those difficult ones that seem to pester so much! Happy birthday to all! Glad y'all were born! )
later.....CArol il/oh


----------



## sassafras123

Good moroning. My IPad died so I am reading this on our SmartTV. Fortunately I orered MacAirBook as my old one died. That should arrive Wed. My Kindle also died but wating for new kindles to come out Oct. 1st to order new one. Feel lucky I can afford new ones.


----------



## wannabear

It is not raining in North Carolina. Which dragstrip?


----------



## gottastch

Good morning! I have been quite the 'domestic goddess' around here (my words, not anyone else's) - LOL!

I tested out the Apple Dumplings recipe that has been going around on Facebook. Here are my findings:

*Apple Dumplings*

1 large apple, peeled and cut into 8 slices
1 can crescent dinner rolls (8-count)
1 stick butter
1 cup sugar
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon vanilla
10 oz. bottle of Sprite/7-Up

Wrap one piece of apple in a section of crescent roll dough. Line up in a pan, about 1/2 inch apart.

Mix together the butter, sugar, cinnamon and vanilla and cook until sugary, on medium heat. Pour this mixture over the apple dumplings.

Pour the Sprite/7-Up down around the dumplings, not on top.

Bake at 350 degrees F. for 35-40 minutes.

*My Notes*

I had 2 cans of crescent rolls that needed to be used so went ahead and popped the cans and cut up two apples. I kept the amount of the sugary sauce the same. I thought 2 sticks of butter, 2 cups of sugar, etc. was just way too much. I also used ginger ale, because that's what I had in the house. I baked my little dumplings in a 9x13 pan for 40 minutes.

Next Time: I think I will try cutting down the amount of the soda to 1/2 cup. The dumplings appeared to be a little juicy/gooey on the bottom, while in the pan but once on the plate, they were fine


----------



## Sorlenna

wannabear said:


> There are a lot of difficulties in my life right now. There are physical difficulties and financial difficulties and emotional difficulties. Today's big problem is that I'm trying to avoid having the electricity turned off. That requires a payment that is larger than what I had, but I sent all that I had and hoped that the rest would appear before Monday, and hoped that the power company would have a little heart and not turn me off for not getting it all to them before five o'clock last Friday.


I'm sorry you're having this trouble...I am sending good thoughts that something comes through for you. I've been there and know it's not easy.  {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## gottastch

I have been working steadily on the swirl afghans on the knitting machine. I'm using up lots of my "stash" in hopes of getting things under control in my little craft room once again...plus it will be nice to have some gifts made ahead of time! 

I decided to go for broke and used all the needles on my knitting machine (110) and made one of these in Red Heart Super Saver, ecru. My girlfriend's dad will be celebrating his 90th birthday and she decided to have a birthday party for him...in two weeks! It would be too hard to try to finish something by hand so I whipped out a big blanket for him in two days! He is always cold and with our impending winter on its way, I thought it would be something he would really like and use. Anyway, here is my little stash of blankets that need to be put away and my favorite pink and white swirl. The photo doesn't do it justice...the yarn is Bernat Baby Sport and the color is Tiny Tulips.


----------



## Designer1234

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Looks too big to hold! :-D


mine did too but it doesn't bother the mat at all. In fact it makes it quite attractive. There wasn't much fraying with mine. I used quite cheap fabric -- and if it was thin I put two thin strips together. Very easy to use your own method. Cut your strips as long as possible as the hardest part i joining the two strips. I layl the new strip on the old strip for about 6 inches and foled it into 3 so that it was held together well, and then I started crocheting as one strip.

I just did single crochets although hdc's work well too and work up a bit faster. It is tiring so you can only do a small amount (one or two long strips at once- then take a break and stretch). those days are over for me because of my shoulder , but I enjoyed making them when I could. 
Good luck. I will see if I have a picture of just a mat.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> I love the Sumo suits!


That looks like an awesome party! :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> One thing I have established today - that Lamatia is definitely my friend- as I had hoped- her English is good- which is a huge help. She told me that she thinks the balance of the family has gone now the nephew has died, and is uncertain herself about the next oldest one.
> 
> The Police say it is not exactly kidnap, but I was lucky the Policeman heard me out. He says I have to make a decision whether I go to court- he can't advise on that- that I need to get a lawyer. Lamatia said she would ring me from work- I gave her the mobile number as well- in case I am out.


And of course we all surround you with hugs & blessings, and I do hope a resolution can be found. It may not be 'exactly kidnap,' but if Fale does not get a say in the matter, to me it equates. I always keep a candle lit in my heart for both of you.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love these...and I would so love to have a craft room where I could set up a sewing machine and a knitting machine to be at the ready...for now, it's my dining room.



gottastch said:


> I have been working steadily on the swirl afghans on the knitting machine. I'm using up lots of my "stash" in hopes of getting things under control in my little craft room once again...plus it will be nice to have some gifts made ahead of time!
> 
> I decided to go for broke and used all the needles on my knitting machine (110) and made one of these in Red Heart Super Saver, ecru. My girlfriend's dad will be celebrating his 90th birthday and she decided to have a birthday party for him...in two weeks! It would be too hard to try to finish something by hand so I whipped out a big blanket for him in two days! He is always cold and with our impending winter on its way, I thought it would be something he would really like and use. Anyway, here is my little stash of blankets that need to be put away and my favorite pink and white swirl. The photo doesn't do it justice...the yarn is Bernat Baby Sport and the color is Tiny Tulips.


----------



## Sorlenna

gottastch said:


> I have been working steadily on the swirl afghans on the knitting machine. I'm using up lots of my "stash" in hopes of getting things under control in my little craft room once again...plus it will be nice to have some gifts made ahead of time!


My goodness! YOU are a knitting machine lately! Beautiful--and apple dumplings too? :thumbup:

We're off in a few minutes for the family breakfast meeting...


----------



## Glennys 2

I found this on a magnet and thought that it was apropro for Julie and all the ladies and gents that are having troubles both emotional and physical and those that are not feeling well at the moment.

Our hearts are next door neighbors though
Our homes are miles apart.


----------



## gottastch

Designer1234 said:


> mine did too but it doesn't bother the mat at all. In fact it makes it quite attractive. There wasn't much fraying with mine. I used quite cheap fabric -- and if it was thin I put two thin strips together. Very easy to use your own method. Cut your strips as long as possible as the hardest part i joining the two strips. I layl the new strip on the old strip for about 6 inches and foled it into 3 so that it was held together well, and then I started crocheting as one strip.
> 
> I just did single crochets although hdc's work well too and work up a bit faster. It is tiring so you can only do a small amount (one or two long strips at once- then take a break and stretch). those days are over for me because of my shoulder , but I enjoyed making them when I could.
> Good luck. I will see if I have a picture of just a mat.


LOVE it!!!


----------



## jomacoy

Lurker 2 said:


> Jomacoy who sometimes has stopped by the Tea Party, has her birthday today.
> 
> Happy birthday to you!


Thank you so much Julie. Holding you and Fale in my prayers, Along with all who are ailing, recovering, And any in need of prayers. I am always lurking and praying. Have a great day/night and hugs to all.


----------



## gottastch

RookieRetiree said:


> I love these...and I would so love to have a craft room where I could set up a sewing machine and a knitting machine to be at the ready...for now, it's my dining room.


My knitting machine is clamped onto the counter in the kitchen. DH has to dance around it so the end needles don't "catch him" as he walks by  Won't be in there much longer...couple more blankets and I will feel good about cleaning it up, oiling it for next time and putting it away


----------



## jomacoy

Angora1 said:


> Happy Birthday Jomacoy!!!!
> 
> Hope you have a special birthday and really enjoy YOUR day.


Thank you.


----------



## jomacoy

Poledra65 said:


> I'll add my Birthday wishes!!!


Thanks Kaye.


----------



## jknappva

wannabear said:


> It is not raining in North Carolina. Which dragstrip?


Sorry. can't remember. I think there are a couple he goes to. It rained here this morning. But since yesterday was pretty, he probably went for the weekend.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

gottastch said:


> Good morning! I have been quite the 'domestic goddess' around here (my words, not anyone else's) - LOL!
> 
> I tested out the Apple Dumplings recipe that has been going around on Facebook. Here are my findings:
> 
> *Apple Dumplings*
> 
> 1 large apple, peeled and cut into 8 slices
> 1 can crescent dinner rolls (8-count)
> 1 stick butter
> 1 cup sugar
> 1 teaspoon cinnamon
> 1/2 teaspoon vanilla
> 10 oz. bottle of Sprite/7-Up
> 
> Wrap one piece of apple in a section of crescent roll dough. Line up in a pan, about 1/2 inch apart.
> 
> Mix together the butter, sugar, cinnamon and vanilla and cook until sugary, on medium heat. Pour this mixture over the apple dumplings.
> 
> Pour the Sprite/7-Up down around the dumplings, not on top.
> 
> Bake at 350 degrees F. for 35-40 minutes.
> 
> *My Notes*
> 
> I had 2 cans of crescent rolls that needed to be used so went ahead and popped the cans and cut up two apples. I kept the amount of the sugary sauce the same. I thought 2 sticks of butter, 2 cups of sugar, etc. was just way too much. I also used ginger ale, because that's what I had in the house. I baked my little dumplings in a 9x13 pan for 40 minutes.
> 
> Next Time: I think I will try cutting down the amount of the soda to 1/2 cup. The dumplings appeared to be a little juicy/gooey on the bottom, while in the pan but once on the plate, they were fine


They look delicious!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

gottastch said:


> I have been working steadily on the swirl afghans on the knitting machine. I'm using up lots of my "stash" in hopes of getting things under control in my little craft room once again...plus it will be nice to have some gifts made ahead of time!
> 
> Looking good!!
> juneK


----------



## Spider

jomacoy said:


> Thanks Kaye.


Happy birthday and have a wonderful day.
Kathy, love all the blankets, what a great way to use up yarn. Have been trying to use up some of mine, and then have been trying to use up some fabrics. Have plans for Christmas gifts with the fabrics so better get serious about that plan. 
I don't have a cast iron pan to make the round bread in, can I use something else???
Love the sum a wrestlers, what a fun party for boys, my sons would have loved it.
Julie, so glad Fale was over and I so hope you get him to stay if that is what you want.
Again I wish stress free days and pain free day for those with pain. Hugs for all.


----------



## jknappva

jomacoy said:


> Thanks Kaye.


Hope you have a wonderful birthday!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I'm glad that she is a friend to you, that is a big help. And that she is willing to look into things and see what she can find out also. I do hope that Fale shows back up soon though. Hopes, hugs, and love.


Both she and her husband Sama are straight forward- always have been with us. It is just gone 4-30 a.m., Monday- so the weekend is over for us. Poor old Ringo wanted to go and wake up Fale and of course he is not here- somethings you can't explain to a dog. On a brighter note the new owners of Rufus brought him over to see us- Ringo behaved himself which was good, Rufus was subdued- but obviously his loyalties are going to his new family- which is really good to see. Lia speaks Samoan- so she was able to converse with Fale- which was another real positive.
I have lit my candle for hope again.
I am not sure where you are today- I see you are not online- but love and hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> So sorry, Julie. I should have let you know that I've copied it and filed it. Thank you so much for doing that with so much else more important on your mind.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


That is good! Me and Ringo, and Fale too, have demolished ours.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I guess that means I need to start the elephant hat for the GD for christmas!


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

wannabear said:


> I need help, please.
> 
> Now I don't know what to say. I hate to ask for help. There are a lot of difficulties in my life right now. There are physical difficulties and financial difficulties and emotional difficulties. Today's big problem is that I'm trying to avoid having the electricity turned off. That requires a payment that is larger than what I had, but I sent all that I had and hoped that the rest would appear before Monday, and hoped that the power company would have a little heart and not turn me off for not getting it all to them before five o'clock last Friday.
> 
> The help that I need (aside from your prayers, as usual) is this: could you please go click on my topics on my profile page, almost all of the topics I have posted being for the sale of yarn. Please look over my yarns, and if you truly want any of them, buy them. Only if you truly want them! This is short notice but as I said, I didn't want to ask my friends for help.
> 
> Julie, your beginning to the tea party was interesting. I want to go back when I'm not distracted and read all the Guernsey information. Right now it is not sticking with me.
> 
> I hope you're all well, aside from Sam and Zoe, who are not well, I know. I hope you two are better.


I'm really sorry to hear of your troubles, Wannabear. I hope things start to look up for you very soon.


----------



## Poledra65

gottastch said:


> Good morning! I have been quite the 'domestic goddess' around here (my words, not anyone else's) - LOL!
> 
> I tested out the Apple Dumplings recipe that has been going around on Facebook. Here are my findings:
> 
> *Apple Dumplings*
> 
> 1 large apple, peeled and cut into 8 slices
> 1 can crescent dinner rolls (8-count)
> 1 stick butter
> 1 cup sugar
> 1 teaspoon cinnamon
> 1/2 teaspoon vanilla
> 10 oz. bottle of Sprite/7-Up
> 
> Wrap one piece of apple in a section of crescent roll dough. Line up in a pan, about 1/2 inch apart.
> 
> Mix together the butter, sugar, cinnamon and vanilla and cook until sugary, on medium heat. Pour this mixture over the apple dumplings.
> 
> Pour the Sprite/7-Up down around the dumplings, not on top.
> 
> Bake at 350 degrees F. for 35-40 minutes.
> 
> *My Notes*
> 
> I had 2 cans of crescent rolls that needed to be used so went ahead and popped the cans and cut up two apples. I kept the amount of the sugary sauce the same. I thought 2 sticks of butter, 2 cups of sugar, etc. was just way too much. I also used ginger ale, because that's what I had in the house. I baked my little dumplings in a 9x13 pan for 40 minutes.
> 
> Next Time: I think I will try cutting down the amount of the soda to 1/2 cup. The dumplings appeared to be a little juicy/gooey on the bottom, while in the pan but once on the plate, they were fine


Ooh, I'm going to have to try those, I need to run over and get cresent rolls anyway as like to roll dark chocolate chips up in the and bake, so maybe I'll do both tonight. Thank you for sharing the recipe and findings.


----------



## Designer1234

jomacoy said:


> Thank you so much Julie. Holding you and Fale in my prayers, Along with all who are ailing, recovering, And any in need of prayers. I am always lurking and praying. Have a great day/night and hugs to all.


*Happy Birthday jomacoy*!! It is nice to see you here - we hope you will join us more often. I hope you have a wonderful day and a great year! Designer1234


----------



## Spider

Lurker 2 said:


> Both she and her husband Sama are straight forward- always have been with us. It is just gone 4-30 a.m., Monday- so the weekend is over for us. Poor old Ringo wanted to go and wake up Fale and of course he is not here- somethings you can't explain to a dog. On a brighter note the new owners of Rufus brought him over to see us- Ringo behaved himself which was good, Rufus was subdued- but obviously his loyalties are going to his new family- which is really good to see. Lia speaks Samoan- so she was able to converse with Fale- which was another real positive.
> I have lit my candle for hope again.
> I am not sure where you are today- I see you are not online- but love and hugs.


Do you think he is coming back?? I guess I am a little confused, as I am sure you are also. One big hug coming your way.


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> when I looked closer I realised the recipe has American as well as Metric!
> 
> Focaccia bread.
> 
> Thanks, Julie. This looks SOOOOOOO good!! I'm sure it's good eaten the same day (I can't imagine it lasting any longer!
> 
> I hope your time with Fale is a good time for you both.
> 
> 
> 
> It is really neat when your man really wants a hug- we always have things to talk about- I guess that is what loving a person is all about. I have several calls to make today, but will stay home on the off chance he can annoy someone enough to bring him back home.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Good moroning. My IPad died so I am reading this on our SmartTV. Fortunately I orered MacAirBook as my old one died. That should arrive Wed. My Kindle also died but wating for new kindles to come out Oct. 1st to order new one. Feel lucky I can afford new ones.


That is a good thing Joy- don't know what I would have to do if so many died at once- probably just go without, God forbid. Have you and Maya been for a walk today? I am not sure if Ringo and I will take the chance today, in the hopes that Fale may persuade someone to bring him over. Don't want to be out if that were to happen.


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> I have been working steadily on the swirl afghans on the knitting machine. I'm using up lots of my "stash" in hopes of getting things under control in my little craft room once again...plus it will be nice to have some gifts made ahead of time!
> 
> I decided to go for broke and used all the needles on my knitting machine (110) and made one of these in Red Heart Super Saver, ecru. My girlfriend's dad will be celebrating his 90th birthday and she decided to have a birthday party for him...in two weeks! It would be too hard to try to finish something by hand so I whipped out a big blanket for him in two days! He is always cold and with our impending winter on its way, I thought it would be something he would really like and use. Anyway, here is my little stash of blankets that need to be put away and my favorite pink and white swirl. The photo doesn't do it justice...the yarn is Bernat Baby Sport and the color is Tiny Tulips.


Good job, you! My word the machine speeds up output!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Both she and her husband Sama are straight forward- always have been with us. It is just gone 4-30 a.m., Monday- so the weekend is over for us. Poor old Ringo wanted to go and wake up Fale and of course he is not here- somethings you can't explain to a dog. On a brighter note the new owners of Rufus brought him over to see us- Ringo behaved himself which was good, Rufus was subdued- but obviously his loyalties are going to his new family- which is really good to see. Lia speaks Samoan- so she was able to converse with Fale- which was another real positive.
> I have lit my candle for hope again.
> I am not sure where you are today- I see you are not online- but love and hugs.


That's great for Rufus, so glad he seems to have adjusted well. Hopes that you hear something sometime soon.


----------



## martina

KateB said:


> I'm really sorry to hear of your troubles, Wannabear. I hope things start to look up for you very soon.


The same from me too.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> And of course we all surround you with hugs & blessings, and I do hope a resolution can be found. It may not be 'exactly kidnap,' but if Fale does not get a say in the matter, to me it equates. I always keep a candle lit in my heart for both of you.


My little candle is struggling to stay alight at the moment- the wick is in a very large pool of wax- I must pull out my other candles- they will be somewhere in the box/work room. I will ring Br. Sioli about 7, 7-30 I think. The Mediator I can ring at 8-30.
The poor old fellow is quite fed up with 'that woman' as he calls the unmentionable one. Odd, her name means 'the Dove' maybe Doves in Samoa are different from the ones I remember?
I do hope you are getting your routine back!


----------



## Lurker 2

Glennys 2 said:


> I found this on a magnet and thought that it was apropro for Julie and all the ladies and gents that are having troubles both emotional and physical and those that are not feeling well at the moment.
> 
> Our hearts are next door neighbors though
> Our homes are miles apart.


This is one of the really great things about the Tea Party as it as evolved with Sam as host. As it has to be after mid-day well 1 o'clock EDT I guess he has not yet got that computer sorted!


----------



## Lurker 2

jomacoy said:


> Thank you so much Julie. Holding you and Fale in my prayers, Along with all who are ailing, recovering, And any in need of prayers. I am always lurking and praying. Have a great day/night and hugs to all.


So glad that you are there- it is hard to keep up with what is going on with for those who choose to lurk- when one goes back into old Tea Parties we have many we no longer see! And ofcourse one does not have to logon in order to read!


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Happy birthday and have a wonderful day.
> Kathy, love all the blankets, what a great way to use up yarn. Have been trying to use up some of mine, and then have been trying to use up some fabrics. Have plans for Christmas gifts with the fabrics so better get serious about that plan.
> I don't have a cast iron pan to make the round bread in, can I use something else???
> Love the sum a wrestlers, what a fun party for boys, my sons would have loved it.
> Julie, so glad Fale was over and I so hope you get him to stay if that is what you want.
> Again I wish stress free days and pain free day for those with pain. Hugs for all.


More important it is what we both want, I had been worrying he might be angry with me- but that is clearly not the case.
I have made bread quite successfully in an aluminium pan- I just would not heat it for so long- that might be the one draw back that the aluminium would not hold the heat as well as the cast iron.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Yummm...may have to make the chocolate ones too...do you add some marshmallow fluff inside also?



Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, I'm going to have to try those, I need to run over and get cresent rolls anyway as like to roll dark chocolate chips up in the and bake, so maybe I'll do both tonight. Thank you for sharing the recipe and findings.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, I'm going to have to try those, I need to run over and get cresent rolls anyway as like to roll dark chocolate chips up in the and bake, so maybe I'll do both tonight. Thank you for sharing the recipe and findings.


Impossible to find an equivalent here- one would have to make up a batch of Croissants- used to do that regularly for my girls- I have an easy method using the food processor and mixer- don't know if anyone would be interested.


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Do you think he is coming back?? I guess I am a little confused, as I am sure you are also. One big hug coming your way.


At this point I have no idea. Lamatia told me she had heard they are booked for tomorrow. I have his good jacket here, and his trousers- which I have washed- they are hanging to dry now- did not want to put them in the drier, as they would get staticky, Thanks for the hug, Spider, how are things working out for you?


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> That's great for Rufus, so glad he seems to have adjusted well. Hopes that you hear something sometime soon.


What a lovely thought to have a whole field of candles. My one is really struggling, but still alight. The birds have been singing this last hour- another half hour and the news broadcast will start up- find out what the world has been doing!


----------



## pacer

Jomacoy....Happy birthday and many blessings to you.

Julie...What a relieve to know that Fale is not angry with you. He misses you as much as you miss him. I think he is in the worse position in this situation as you have your freedom and obviously Fale does not. Count your blessings for the freedoms that you do have and even though times are difficult you have a lot of support from your church and knitting families. We love and care about you as a sister. I so love your current avatar. You look so beautiful.

Happy elephant's day to everyone. Could you imagine being in a room full of elephants with those trunks swinging about. What a mess that could make.

I will probably work a lot of hours again this week as it is the end of the month and the end of the quarter for us. Then I get to return to my day schedule and hopefully get more sleep. I have a couple of girls at church who are anxiously awaiting me to teach them to knit. I have offered to come to our church school on Wednesdays to teach them starting in October after I return from my mini vacation. I am looking forward to spending the time with the girls. 

I am so happy that Fale got to enjoy the bread that was made for him. 

Apple dumpling recipe sounds so tasty. Might have to try that in the upcoming weeks. Have to see how much time I have available to do any cooking.

Take care everyone. I need to knit a bit then off to church to help out with hosting a meeting.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Impossible to find an equivalent here- one would have to make up a batch of Croissants- used to do that regularly for my girls- I have an easy method using the food processor and mixer- don't know if anyone would be interested.


Of course one or more of us would be interested.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Jomacoy....Happy birthday and many blessings to you.
> 
> Julie...What a relieve to know that Fale is not angry with you. He misses you as much as you miss him. I think he is in the worse position in this situation as you have your freedom and obviously Fale does not. Count your blessings for the freedoms that you do have and even though times are difficult you have a lot of support from your church and knitting families. We love and care about you as a sister. I so love your current avatar. You look so beautiful.
> 
> Happy elephant's day to everyone. Could you imagine being in a room full of elephants with those trunks swinging about. What a mess that could make.
> 
> I will probably work a lot of hours again this week as it is the end of the month and the end of the quarter for us. Then I get to return to my day schedule and hopefully get more sleep. I have a couple of girls at church who are anxiously awaiting me to teach them to knit. I have offered to come to our church school on Wednesdays to teach them starting in October after I return from my mini vacation. I am looking forward to spending the time with the girls.
> 
> I am so happy that Fale got to enjoy the bread that was made for him.
> 
> Apple dumpling recipe sounds so tasty. Might have to try that in the upcoming weeks. Have to see how much time I have available to do any cooking.
> 
> Take care everyone. I need to knit a bit then off to church to help out with hosting a meeting.


I agree with you that Fale has lost so many freedoms. I am too old and not well enough to go physically into battle for him- thank God I have not ended up under the unmentionable thumb too- what a fate worse than death that would be. Life in Australia is boring I gather- I just wish things were a bit more equal. And yes he enjoyed the bread- and mostly demolished the pineapple pie I had bought for him- we were going to have had cocoa Samoa for breakfast- I had better have another slice of the bacon I had bought for him- I will make an omelette with it.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Of course one or more of us would be interested.


Right I will have to hunt out the recipe- it is stored on the old computer that I let go to Fofoa.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Yummm...may have to make the chocolate ones too...do you add some marshmallow fluff inside also?


I don't, but one could.  would be an interesting experiment anyway. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Right I will have to hunt out the recipe- it is stored on the old computer that I let go to Fofoa.


No hurry. I have been reading when I get a chance to pass the computer. Been trying to get the deck cleaned up before repot plants for winter. And it is race day.


----------



## machriste

Wow! Those apple dumpling look delicious!! My mom used to make them, but they were a LOT more work. She would wrap a whole peeled and cored apple in homemade pie crust squares. She also baked them in a sugar, cinnamon, butter syrup. They were delicious, but almost too much to eat at the end of a meal. I like the idea of an eighth of an apple. Thanks for the recipe; this may be a book club dessert some time.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> At this point I have no idea. Lamatia told me she had heard they are booked for tomorrow. I have his good jacket here, and his trousers- which I have washed- they are hanging to dry now- did not want to put them in the drier, as they would get staticky, Thanks for the hug, Spider, how are things working out for you?


One has to wonder if Lupe booked them for tomorrow so that it would be too soon for you to have time to do much to prevent them taking him. I am glad though that you were able to have what time you did have with him and he may yet show back up at the house, they seem to drop him off when you least expect it. 
Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Of course one or more of us would be interested.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> One has to wonder if Lupe booked them for tomorrow so that it would be too soon for you to have time to do much to prevent them taking him. I am glad though that you were able to have what time you did have with him and he may yet show back up at the house, they seem to drop him off when you least expect it.
> Hugs.


It does seem that way- not much courtesy by our way of looking at it!


----------



## SaxonLady

jomacoy said:


> Thank you so much Julie. Holding you and Fale in my prayers, Along with all who are ailing, recovering, And any in need of prayers. I am always lurking and praying. Have a great day/night and hugs to all.


Happy birthday Jomacoy!!! Hope it's a great one.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> It does seem that way- not much courtesy by our way of looking at it!


No she is not a considerate person in any shape of the word, I don't think.


----------



## Spider

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, I'm going to have to try those, I need to run over and get cresent rolls anyway as like to roll dark chocolate chips up in the and bake, so maybe I'll do both tonight. Thank you for sharing the recipe and findings.


Now that sounds good, do you have a recipe for that? Or do you just put some in and roll them up and bake??


----------



## budasha

Angora1 said:


> Oh I see, you meant the way they are cooked. Got it. Know how to do it and love them.


You and Julie must have been discussing cabbage rolls. Instead of blanching them, put the cabbage in the freezer for a couple of days and then when it thaws, it's much easier to separate the leaves. I hated blanching them. I made a pot full today.


----------



## SaxonLady

Lurker 2 said:


> My little candle is struggling to stay alight at the moment- the wick is in a very large pool of wax- I must pull out my other candles- they will be somewhere in the box/work room. I will ring Br. Sioli about 7, 7-30 I think. The Mediator I can ring at 8-30.
> The poor old fellow is quite fed up with 'that woman' as he calls the unmentionable one. Odd, her name means 'the Dove' maybe Doves in Samoa are different from the ones I remember?
> I do hope you are getting your routine back!


Lupus is Latin for wolf. That sure suits her! It's how I think of her. Except that I actually like wolves.


----------



## budasha

Poledra65 said:


> I love this one.


Cookie? That is so cute.


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> Now that sounds good, do you have a recipe for that? Or do you just put some in and roll them up and bake??


Yes, just put about 8 or whatever will fit, of the dark chocolate chips, roll them up and bake, they aren't sweet, but I think that is part of what I love about them.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> No she is not a considerate person in any shape of the word, I don't think.


Certainly not considerate of me. Odd how people can so ignore the dominant culture. I was informed that no-one in the family thought Fale and I would last- but judging by the time we did have together, we are really strong. The huge advantage we have is it is a marriage based on friendship. And compatibility.


----------



## Lurker 2

SaxonLady said:


> Lupus is Latin for wolf. That sure suits her! It's how I think of her. Except that I actually like wolves.


I don't want to live with wolves though! But I have found the film of those who do, fascinating!

The heredity of my dog is one who guarded the cattle from wolves.


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> We have that one too- so I do know where you are coming from. In Fale's case though some days are better than others. My heart goes out to you!


I know you've had this with Fale so I also sympathise.


----------



## Spider

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, just put about 8 or whatever will fit, of the dark chocolate chips, roll them up and bake, they aren't sweet, but I think that is part of what I love about them.


Will try that for sure. Thanks.


----------



## budasha

Poledra65 said:


> Hugs and prayers for you and DH, that has to be the hardest thing, to watch someone you love become so confused and disconnected. I hope and pray for a miracle for everyone dealing with this.


Thanks Poledra.


----------



## 5mmdpns

The croissant rolls are actually a butterhorn type of recipe. Joe P gave us his butterhorn recipe and it can be used for the apple thingy. Here it is:

1 (1/4 oz) pckg. active dry yeast
1/2 cup plus 1 T sugar
1 cup warm water
3 eggs, well beaten
1/2 cup, plus 2T butter melted
1 t salt
4 1/2 cups all-purpose flour

Dissolve yeast and 1 T sugar in water, combine eggs, 1/2 cup butter/yeast mix. Stir in 3 cups flour w/a wooden spoon/add remaining flour/ should be soft/ cover w/plastic wrap fridge overnight.

Divide into 4 sections.

Roll out 12" circle brush melted butter on/cut w/pizza cutter like 8 pieces of a pie.

Roll up-put on cookie sheets brush butter over cover w/plastic
let rise 2 hours

put oven at 375 degrees bake 10-12 min and should reap 32 butterhorns.


----------



## budasha

RookieRetiree said:


> Liz, so sorry at this latest turn of his health. Praying for you and hope there is someone who can give you some respite so that you are able to grocery shop, get medications, and time for yourself. Sending you big hugs.


Thank you. I keep hoping for a miracle but I don't think it's in the cards.


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> I know you've had this with Fale so I also sympathise.


It is why he needs somewhere consistent to live- as I am sure you are aware. With Fale it is definitely the short term problem- he can hold a conversation in Samoan for two hours with his good friends. That was something I was doing on that fateful Friday 13th- contacting people he would want to talk with, by phone.


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> The results of this morning's bread baking.
> Focaccia- which I had for breakfast, and my rather flat cob loaf.


They both look good to me. Maybe I should consider baking bread again. I haven't done it for ages.


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> They both look good to me. Maybe I should consider baking bread again. I haven't done it for ages.


I am lazy though, I use my kenwood- now the breadmaker has died- but with good reason -the arthritis in my hands- I know Sorlenna loves to do the kneading herself- I did too for some 30 -35 years.


----------



## budasha

machriste said:


> Budasha, I'm so sorry to hear about your DH. This may be a shot in the dark, but usually, the type of confusion you're describing occurs much more gradually. When the change is sudden, it sometimes is indicative of a urinary tract infection. You might want to see about a UA (Urinary Analysis.)


He's seeing a urologist now and is on medication for the bladder. He's got an appointment next month so we'll see if there's been any change. But thank you for the suggestion.

Thanks also to Sassafras and jknappva and anyone else I may have missed. You are all such caring friends.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Julie....your breads always look so delicious and there is nothing better than eating warm bread just after it has been cooked.
> 
> ~~~So true Julia...In Liberia our only bread was homemade.....and we always made one loaf just for eating right after it came out of the oven! SO YUMMY! :-D :-D
> CArol il/oh
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Certainly not considerate of me. Odd how people can so ignore the dominant culture. I was informed that no-one in the family thought Fale and I would last- but judging by the time we did have together, we are really strong. The huge advantage we have is it is a marriage based on friendship. And compatibility.


Yes, I have found that the ones we say won't last tend to outlast the ones we thought would last forever, whether for sheer tenacity and refusal to give up or just to prove everyone else wrong, or just pure love end enjoyment of being together. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

5mmdpns said:


> Gwen, here is some get well wishes all baked into smiley cookies. You hide them and when you are under the weather, you just go eat a cookie! hahahha,,,, you may need to make a cup of tea for dunking them in!!!! (Note: the toilet water has already been used on the cat!) Zoe


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha

AZ Sticks said:


> a I am going to go frost my carrot cake (box no recipe) take a shower and pour myself a glass of wine before I start dinner!! luv - AZ


Wish I could join you in the glass of wine. Been thinking I should go and get some.

Your morning glories are so pretty. I planted some and would you believe, they only started to bloom last week and now the frost has hit the tops 
:-( :-(


----------



## budasha

gottastch said:


> Thank you, Kathy! I feel really good two days and then am really tired the next...getting better - slowly. Maybe I had whatever will be projected to go around in the winter around here so now that I've had it, maybe I won't have to worry about getting it again...I'll get the flu short though, just to be safe!!!


Glad to hear that you're feeling better. It's that time of year for the flu shot. I'm scheduled to get mine next month.


----------



## Sorlenna

Happy birthday, jomacoy!

Breakfast brought happy news--older son & GF are now officially engaged. Must get started planning a wedding gift for next year!


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> God bless you, Julie, for remembering him!
> 
> He returned to classes on Thursday after missing the earlier three days. He picked up the usual three-weeks-into-school nasal congestion which migrated into the tonsils. We kept him home because he is such a mess when he can't swallow or blow his nose while holding a tissue by himself. The CP prevents the necessary fine motor skills needed for tissues and the same kind of limits apply to the finer skills in the mouth area for keeping the accumulating saliva in his mouth. (Don't mean to gross you out there, Julie.)
> 
> He is beginning first year Spanish classes for a fine arts credit. This is something he's wanted to do for a number of years. His ability to pronounce properly will not ever get him into a conversation with a native speaker, but he will meet the requirement needed in this area and he will enjoy it.
> 
> His instructor is the wife of the pastor of the church where my knitting group meets each week. The knitters who worship there say that she is a lovely lady and a good teacher, that she will be very patient with him but will not let him slide through the work.
> 
> His mother has had some conflicts with the folks who make up the class schedules at his school. The teachers have wanted Tim to pursue a college-bound curriculum through which he would need to do much of the work outside of class and by himself. There just are not enough hours in a day for him to succeed along that route. The school counselor wanted to send him through the vocational training school for which he lacks the ability to focus his attention long enough to do the work, whatever it might be, without his aide. Plus, he still does not have the manual dexterity to truly accomplish anything with whatever they might be able to teach him.
> 
> The high school principal had already informed the professional staff that Tim would be continuing in the academics at the high school until he graduates. Somehow they failed to remember that after the good man was forced to retire earlier than he'd intended nearly a year ago. Susan has offered to establish a scholarship fund for his lovely and talented aide to attend college at the local campus of one of the State universities with him, but I think she is intending to retire when he graduates.
> 
> Did I tell you that his PT is working with him to walk with the lofstrand canes and not just with his ''wheels'' ( similar to those a stroke patient might use but it follows behind him)? Her hope is for him to be able to walk across the stage in front of the audience to receive his diploma, without the Kaye walker.
> 
> Even after missing 3 days of class this week, he passed a science quiz with flying colors on Friday.
> 
> Joy
> Sorry for the novel.


~~~no need to be sorry. Congrats on the science quiz! So glad Tim has advocates! Hope his PT progresses as planned. That would be fantastic!
CArol il/oh


----------



## SaxonLady

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't want to live with wolves though! But I have found the film of those who do, fascinating!
> 
> The heredity of my dog is one who guarded the cattle from wolves.


he must be some dog! Wolves hunt in packs so guarding against them is not easy.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Julie....your breads always look so delicious and there is nothing better than eating warm bread just after it has been cooked.
> 
> ~~~So true Julia...In Liberia our only bread was homemade.....and we always made one loaf just for eating right after it came out of the oven! SO YUMMY! :-D :-D
> CArol il/oh
> 
> 
> 
> That is true- but I have learned to forego the pleasure!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> What a lovely thought to have a whole field of candles. My one is really struggling, but still alight. The birds have been singing this last hour- another half hour and the news broadcast will start up- find out what the world has been doing!


When my husband died, one of my neighbors brought me a candle in a tall glass with a saint on it. She had lit it and when she gave it to me, she said, 'Don't blow it out but just let it burn until it's gone.' It gave me great comfort to know that light was there (though I do admit I put it on the porch at night as I have a phobia about my house burning down!). It burned for three days.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I have found that the ones we say won't last tend to outlast the ones we thought would last forever, whether for sheer tenacity and refusal to give up or just to prove everyone else wrong, or just pure love end enjoyment of being together. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, jomacoy!
> 
> Breakfast brought happy news--older son & GF are now officially engaged. Must get started planning a wedding gift for next year!


thank heavens for some good news. Congratulations to the happy couple, and you!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, jomacoy!
> 
> Breakfast brought happy news--older son & GF are now officially engaged. Must get started planning a wedding gift for next year!


What lovely news!


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> I am lazy though, I use my kenwood- now the breadmaker has died- but with good reason -the arthritis in my hands- I know Sorlenna loves to do the kneading herself- I did too for some 30 -35 years.


I do rather find it a good therapy!


----------



## Lurker 2

SaxonLady said:


> he must be some dog! Wolves hunt in packs so guarding against them is not easy.


They also took the cattle out to pasture after morning milking and brought them home in the afternoon- the reason they come up 
fluffy' sometimes is because in the early 19 hundreds the Welsh farmers bred them with the little sheltie so they would work the sheep too.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Fale is here- don't know for how long but it is good he is here at last!


~~~YEA!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Enjoy enjoy enjoy!


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, jomacoy!
> 
> Breakfast brought happy news--older son & GF are now officially engaged. Must get started planning a wedding gift for next year!


Congratulations!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> When my husband died, one of my neighbors brought me a candle in a tall glass with a saint on it. She had lit it and when she gave it to me, she said, 'Don't blow it out but just let it burn until it's gone.' It gave me great comfort to know that light was there (though I do admit I put it on the porch at night as I have a phobia about my house burning down!). It burned for three days.


That was a very kind neighbour!


----------



## AZ Sticks

You are in my heart Sorlenna - it is so easy to get swept up in the maddness. I wish my knitting needles were magic wands and could make life easier for all of us! I hope you know that there is no pressure here - everyone would understand if you have taken on more than you can deal with right now for any reason. We're here for you when you can be here and while we are always delighted when you can be here - we certainly understand that life gets in the way. One of the best things (IMHO) about KTP is that we can jump in and pick up and be welcome anytime. I hope you have a wonderful week. luv-AZ


Sorlenna said:


> I have pretty much concluded that I had (or was well on my way to) a slight 'nervous breakdown'! I just get overwhelmed when I can't do things when I expect or say I will--and then of course when things get backed up. I do like traveling, just not one thing after another and then coming home to a mucked up situation. We certainly didn't expect that rain--it was severe--and I probably shouldn't complain too much as many people are much worse off than we are. I think what really set me off was feeling I'd been misled and thinking I could have/should have done--but that time is gone and I cannot change it, so I will just try to get myself pointed straight and move on!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I do rather find it a good therapy!


Better to thump a dough than the person annoying you (or thing)!


----------



## budasha

jheiens - Tim sounds like such a special person. Wishing him all the best.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~YEA!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Enjoy enjoy enjoy!


we did!


----------



## Sorlenna

SaxonLady said:


> thank heavens for some good news. Congratulations to the happy couple, and you!


We are quite thrilled--she is a lovely young woman and they suit each other well.


----------



## Spider

Sorlenna said:


> We are quite thrilled--she is a lovely young woman and they suit each other well.


Congratulations to all. What fun ahead for you.


----------



## Spider

Budasha, hope your husband feels alittle better and you can get sometime to do what you need to do. Just so many worries.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I am a big list maker - but what I seem to forget is that I made the list and there is usually no penalty if everything doesn't get done LOL!


Poledra65 said:


> Busy day, but sounds like you have it all under control and a good plan for the week. I like to make a daily/weekly list of all I want to accomplish then check them off as I do them, helps me to actually accomplish things, otherwise I just putter a little here and then a little there...


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey. Had a lovely family lunch today. Now home and feeling rather tired. FM is playing up a bit.
I've had a text from Miss Pam who is now in Scotland and she says the scenary is awesome. I do miss her, she is such lovely company.

Sending peaceful hugs and vibes to everyone. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

AZ Sticks said:


> I am a big list maker - but what I seem to forget is that I made the list and there is usually no penalty if everything doesn't get done LOL!


I make lists and then lists of lists and then I can't remember where I put them :roll:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Love the novel! I hope that Tim's cold is better quickly and good for him to do so well on his test!! 


jheiens said:


> God bless you, Julie, for remembering him!
> 
> He returned to classes on Thursday after missing the earlier three days. He picked up the usual three-weeks-into-school nasal congestion which migrated into the tonsils. We kept him home because he is such a mess when he can't swallow or blow his nose while holding a tissue by himself. The CP prevents the necessary fine motor skills needed for tissues and the same kind of limits apply to the finer skills in the mouth area for keeping the accumulating saliva in his mouth. (Don't mean to gross you out there, Julie.)
> 
> He is beginning first year Spanish classes for a fine arts credit. This is something he's wanted to do for a number of years. His ability to pronounce properly will not ever get him into a conversation with a native speaker, but he will meet the requirement needed in this area and he will enjoy it.
> 
> His instructor is the wife of the pastor of the church where my knitting group meets each week. The knitters who worship there say that she is a lovely lady and a good teacher, that she will be very patient with him but will not let him slide through the work.
> 
> His mother has had some conflicts with the folks who make up the class schedules at his school. The teachers have wanted Tim to pursue a college-bound curriculum through which he would need to do much of the work outside of class and by himself. There just are not enough hours in a day for him to succeed along that route. The school counselor wanted to send him through the vocational training school for which he lacks the ability to focus his attention long enough to do the work, whatever it might be, without his aide. Plus, he still does not have the manual dexterity to truly accomplish anything with whatever they might be able to teach him.
> 
> The high school principal had already informed the professional staff that Tim would be continuing in the academics at the high school until he graduates. Somehow they failed to remember that after the good man was forced to retire earlier than he'd intended nearly a year ago. Susan has offered to establish a scholarship fund for his lovely and talented aide to attend college at the local campus of one of the State universities with him, but I think she is intending to retire when he graduates.
> 
> Did I tell you that his PT is working with him to walk with the lofstrand canes and not just with his ''wheels'' ( similar to those a stroke patient might use but it follows behind him)? Her hope is for him to be able to walk across the stage in front of the audience to receive his diploma, without the Kaye walker.
> 
> Even after missing 3 days of class this week, he passed a science quiz with flying colors on Friday.
> 
> Joy
> Sorry for the novel.


----------



## budasha

Gweniepooh said:


> DH took this and I had to post...my fur babies love their mom...lol
> 
> I'm off to knit awhile...peace & love to everyone. Budasha extra prayers for you and DH. Julie keeping you in the light...
> Special healing also sent to Sam.


What a wonderful picture! They sure do love their mom.

Thanks for the prayers.


----------



## Sorlenna

AZ Sticks said:


> You are in my heart Sorlenna - it is so easy to get swept up in the maddness. I wish my knitting needles were magic wands and could make life easier for all of us! I hope you know that there is no pressure here - everyone would understand if you have taken on more than you can deal with right now for any reason. We're here for you when you can be here and while we are always delighted when you can be here - we certainly understand that life gets in the way. One of the best things (IMHO) about KTP is that we can jump in and pick up and be welcome anytime. I hope you have a wonderful week. luv-AZ


I wish there was a heart icon! Thank you and yes, things do seem off to a better start so far (even if it only Sunday, LOL).



Lurker 2 said:


> Better to thump a dough than the person annoying you (or thing)!


Exactly!



budasha said:


> jheiens - Tim sounds like such a special person. Wishing him all the best.


I am sorry I've overlooked commenting here as well; I can hear how proud you are of Tim, Joy, and you should be! He does sound remarkable and I do hope you will share the picture when he does walk across the stage!



AZ Sticks said:


> I am a big list maker - but what I seem to forget is that I made the list and there is usually no penalty if everything doesn't get done LOL!


I was just saying to myself that I need to get my list for the week going. :mrgreen:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Great picture - you have a lapfull!!!!


Gweniepooh said:


> DH took this and I had to post...my fur babies love their mom...lol
> 
> I'm off to knit awhile...peace & love to everyone. Budasha extra prayers for you and DH. Julie keeping you in the light...
> Special healing also sent to Sam.


----------



## AZ Sticks

You got it!!! We is what we is - paraphrasing Popeye!!!


Sorlenna said:


> You describe the anxiety perfectly; I don't mind events/changes as long as I have time to process and prepare. When everything is all lumped together, the prep time is what I'm missing, and if I'm missing work, that really messes me up. The quirk I have to accept is that that's how I'm made! :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Zoe I have a strange questions but figure you probably know...why do you have to use a wooden spoon?



5mmdpns said:


> Stir in 3 cups flour w/a wooden spoon/add remaining flour/ should be soft/ cover w/plastic wrap fridge overnight.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I was just saying to myself that I need to get my list for the week going. :mrgreen:


Sorlenna was also talking about thumping dough, which was what I wanted to mention! or rather just agree with.

with all the mixed emotions nearly forgot my morning meds. but being on a beta blocker it kind of tells you when you are getting low.

However on the personal front I took the 'bull by the horns' and rang Fofoa. I have asked that Fale come back today and hopefully spend at least one more night here- I bought some beautiful bacon- he adores a cooked breakfast. So once again the waiting game.


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> It is so good he is here!- my personal masseur is home!- must go see how he is!


So glad to hear he's finally there. Hope all goes well.


----------



## AZ Sticks

So glad to hear that she's up!!!


RookieRetiree said:


> I just got off the phone with Dreamweaver and we had a very delightful conversation -- almost an hour's worth of talking and catching up. She was up and out of bed today and says to tell everyone - "I'm still standing!" She's hopeful that all the tubes and "extras" will be unhooked tomorrow and that she'll have someone in who will help her with a bath and hair washing. Tomorrow is the first day that the granddaughters will be visiting as well as both daughters and her DH.
> 
> She was feisty and funny and very clear about what she's been through and what she still has to go through. She's a determined and spunky lady and it was so good to hear her voice. She's resigned to knowing that she has a very long road ahead of her and that she has to be very diligent about following the doctor's orders.
> 
> Her DH brought her some yarn to play with today and she said she was feeling halfway herself again. She hopes to get the tablet to send some notes, but thinks it may be awhile before she can sit comfortably to be able to do much.
> 
> She sends her love and thanks everyone for their prayers and asks that we keep saying an extra one every now and then until she's up to par.
> 
> Her DH is rallying her brothers to help with their Mom and Dreamweaver is perfectly fine leaving all her care in their hands.
> 
> I let her know about the plan to collect cards from anyone who is so inclined and then send them off to her in bulk...she appreciates that very much and thinks that's the best way to go. So if you want to send a card, just send me a PM and I'll give you my address -- I'll collect them and send them in batches to her. I think she'll get a real kick out of seeing them and also seeing all the different areas of the world represented.


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> So glad to hear he's finally there. Hope all goes well.


it is a real roller coaster ride around here, dear- changes almost minute by minute!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hope Fale is brought back at least for the evening.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hope Fale is brought back at least for the evening.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope Fale is brought back at least for the evening.


I am hoping that at the very least- I love the smiley new avatar!


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I guess that means I need to start the elephant hat for the GD for christmas!


~~~Gwennie's got hair! :thumbup: :thumbup: Nice curls!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yeah, someone (may have been you Carol) mentioned my hair had grown. I usually let it grow out a good bit in the fall/winter. And it is VERY wavy...Anyway decided to update the avatar so did a selfie while catching up here.

By the way Julie I love the foccacia (think I misspelled it) recipe.
Hope to make some tomorrow. Do you think I could possibly do 1/2 white flour and 1/2 whole wheat? Also will mix up some more Crusty bread tonight. DH REALLY liked me doing the homemade bread. Has been quite awhile since I had made any.

And thanks for the compliment ladies!


----------



## budasha

Spider said:


> Budasha, hope your husband feels alittle better and you can get sometime to do what you need to do. Just so many worries.


Thank you. Right now, he's listening to his book so I've got some time on the computer.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Yeah, someone (may have been you Carol) mentioned my hair had grown. I usually let it grow out a good bit in the fall/winter. And it is VERY wavy...Anyway decided to update the avatar so did a selfie while catching up here.
> 
> By the way Julie I love the foccacia (think I misspelled it) recipe.
> Hope to make some tomorrow. Do you think I could possibly do 1/2 white flour and 1/2 whole wheat? Also will mix up some more Crusty bread tonight. DH REALLY liked me doing the homemade bread. Has been quite awhile since I had made any.
> 
> And thanks for the compliment ladies!


I don't see why not. I don't know if it is traditional- but the nice thing with Italian is you cook to what is in your store cupboard! And that would be better for one's gut!


----------



## Lurker 2

I have just discovered a new use for those bags (mesh ones) that you put delicate clothes into for washing- they stop the tissues you forgot to check the pockets for, from spreading through the rest of your washing! Mind you it also localises the mess on the cloth! Oh well it will be nice if that is the worst thing today brings!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm going to give it a try then....maybe make one with white flour and one half & half.

DH is asking to use the laptop so I'm off for awhile. Love & Peace followed by Hugs!



Lurker 2 said:


> I don't see why not. I don't know if it is traditional- but the nice thing with Italian is you cook to what is in your store cupboard! And that would be better for one's gut!


----------



## Spider

PurpleFi said:


> I make lists and then lists of lists and then I can't remember where I put them :roll:


That sounds so familiar. Good at writing out the lists!!


----------



## kehinkle

Afternoon,

Sunny again today although the temp in in the mid sixties. Got my laindry done but not put away and had a nice bbq lunch with enough for supper. Picked up greeting cards and some paperbacks at Dollar General and started on a Christmas stocking. Boy, does it go fast with #8 needles. The yarn isn't a true red, more towards the orange side, I think. But it is red enough for me!

Julie, sorry to hear that you have had such limited time with Fale. Remember, what goes around comes around, and Lupe will get hers in the end. Candle still lit, figuratively.

Happy birthday Jo	MaCoy. Hope it was a good one.

Ohio Joy, Tim sounds like an amazing young man. One of my nieces has a diagnosis of CP without the pawlsy (sp). Took them years to give any diagnosis. She crawled late, walked some, then with arm crutches and braces (age 5, I think). By her early teens was in a wheelchair and now (33 yo) is completely dependent except for limited movement of head and arms. One diagnosis was a degenerative nerve disease. She has a quick mind and wit but the school system just passed her through without challenging her. Her mom had a heck of a time with the school back then. They placed her with the MMR class because her speech is so hard to understand. She's taken some college courses in Writing after getting her GED, even though she has a HS diploma. The doctors didn't think she would live to be a toddler, then teen and then adult. She proved them all wrong. Unfortunately, her life is frought with aides that are only there for a paycheck and lazy to boot. Lived with her parents until this past year but it hasn't been easy on any of them. She blows me away every time I see her because she stays upbeat and now has a boyfriend. I'm rooting for Tim to walk across the stage unaided when the time comes.

Good thoughts and prayers for all who need them. Sam, hope you are feeling a lot better.

Daralene, hope you enjoyed the Fiber fest and didn't wear yourself out.

Everyone is in my thoughts, even if I missed meantioning you. Need to start with the notes again.

Take care,

OH Kathy


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, just put about 8 or whatever will fit, of the dark chocolate chips, roll them up and bake, they aren't sweet, but I think that is part of what I love about them.


~~~I have rolled them up with cream cheese and blueberries.


----------



## Spider

Gwen, love your picture. So pretty!!! Off to knit.


----------



## Pup lover

budasha said:


> Beautiful pictures. Makes me sad because I miss boating so much.
> 
> My DH has taken a turn for the worst. He now gets lost in the house and I have to lead him around. It's so sad to see this happening to someone you love. He just seemed to get worse in the last couple of days. I have to go to the drugstore now and I hate leaving him alone. He has to wear the lifeline all the time in case he falls when I'm not around. Will sign off for now.


Prayers for you and DH, is there someone that can come in while you do errands? You need worry free time for yourself too.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> Zoe, I have a strange question but figure you probably know...why do you have to use a wooden spoon?





5mmdpns said:


> Stir in 3 cups flour w/a wooden spoon/add remaining flour/ should be soft/ cover w/plastic wrap fridge overnight.


You don't have to use a wooden spoon, but this is Joe P's recipe and he did all the stuff "old-fashioned" like his grandmother who taught him everything! It is traditional to make bread and any thing "dough" using a wooden spoon and a metal bowl. The bowl was metal so that it could sit on top of the wood stove or keep warm in the oven so the bread would rise. The wooden spoon was often homemade by the pioneer folks and was often just a smoothed out thin "slab" of wood that had been split for kindling. The "spoon" was often not much of a spoon but was rather a flat spatula type of thing that had been sanded and smoothed. 
I have also made this recipe but did not have it sit overnight in the fridge. I just left it on the counter while I got my baking sheets ready, then rolled them out and put them on the sheets and into the oven. (Mind you, putting it into the fridge for about an hour would make the dough stiff enough to roll out without sticking to the rolling pin!) Note: have the oven pre-heated! They turned out scrumptious!!! Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh, Happy Days!!! I loved helping in the planning of the weddings.



Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, jomacoy!
> 
> Breakfast brought happy news--older son & GF are now officially engaged. Must get started planning a wedding gift for next year!


----------



## Designer1234

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I have found that the ones we say won't last tend to outlast the ones we thought would last forever, whether for sheer tenacity and refusal to give up or just to prove everyone else wrong, or just pure love end enjoyment of being together. :thumbup:


I agree -- people in our families were horrified and our friends made bets that Pat and I wouldn't last a year, even in the time when people stayed together longer than they do now. Mind you I would be horrified if my son or daughter married someone after less than a week so we understood their problems. Until they met Pat and my mom thought he was wonderful as she saw how he felt about me and how kind he was to her.

I think at first aside from the attraction, the distance some of the time as well as both of us being stubborn helped us 
accept each other as we were - there were a few surprises on both sides those first few years. Poledra I think it is a little bit of all three - Mostly we just loved each other and neither of us could believe our luck in meeting each other. Same now as then, only better.


----------



## Designer1234

Pup lover said:


> Prayers for you and DH, is there someone that can come in while you do errands? You need worry free time for yourself too.


I feel your pain. my Sister is going downhill quickly with Alzheimers and it is so hard on her family. I hate to see her leaving me -- It must be much harder if it is your beloved spouse. extra Prayers are going up for you -- My thoughts as well are with you. Please, try somehow to get some time to yourself and some rest and away from the stress. I visited her and stayed with her for a week and was absolutely exhausted when I came home and she was in an extended care place , so I have some idea how 
difficult a time you are having.


----------



## RookieRetiree

yummmm....just got some blueberries and blackberries at the Farmer's market today.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I have rolled them up with cream cheese and blueberries.


----------



## RookieRetiree

My mom always used a wooden spoon and said it was because the wood wasn't a heat conductor so didn't add any heat to the dough---especially anything that has butter in it that you want to keep in pieces such as biscuits and sweet bread dough. It works for me.



5mmdpns said:


> You don't have to use a wooden spoon, but this is Joe P's recipe and he did all the stuff "old-fashioned" like his grandmother who taught him everything! It is traditional to make bread and any thing "dough" using a wooden spoon and a metal bowl. The bowl was metal so that it could sit on top of the wood stove or keep warm in the oven so the bread would rise. The wooden spoon was often homemade by the pioneer folks and was often just a smoothed out thin "slab" of wood that had been split for kindling. The "spoon" was often not much of a spoon but was rather a flat spatula type of thing that had been sanded and smoothed.
> I have also made this recipe but did not have it sit overnight in the fridge. I just left it on the counter while I got my baking sheets ready, then rolled them out and put them on the sheets and into the oven. (Mind you, putting it into the fridge for about an hour would make the dough stiff enough to roll out without sticking to the rolling pin!) Note: have the oven pre-heated! They turned out scrumptious!!! Zoe


----------



## Spider

Hi Puplover and Shirley , rookie will you share the berries.
I am going to go copy the recipe for the croissants. Would that be impressive if I made them scratch. Been knitting and watching football. Just wrote Jynx a letter. Will probably bore the poor dear to death. But love writing letters.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Saw this on facebook and had to post it....it is my new motto/creed.


----------



## wannabear

Also, a wooden spoon is stronger than a spoon stuck on a handle - you know, the kind you get at Walmart. It could stir a stiff dough that would scare away the cheap utensils.


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> I am a big list maker - but what I seem to forget is that I made the list and there is usually no penalty if everything doesn't get done LOL!


lol, so true.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> I make lists and then lists of lists and then I can't remember where I put them :roll:


I do that, can't remember which note book I used.


----------



## Designer1234

budasha said:


> You and Julie must have been discussing cabbage rolls. Instead of blanching them, put the cabbage in the freezer for a couple of days and then when it thaws, it's much easier to separate the leaves. I hated blanching them. I made a pot full today.


I do the same thing. Another thing I do - is freeze ripe bananas and when I have 6 I make Banana nut loaf.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna was also talking about thumping dough, which was what I wanted to mention! or rather just agree with.
> 
> with all the mixed emotions nearly forgot my morning meds. but being on a beta blocker it kind of tells you when you are getting low.
> 
> However on the personal front I took the 'bull by the horns' and rang Fofoa. I have asked that Fale come back today and hopefully spend at least one more night here- I bought some beautiful bacon- he adores a cooked breakfast. So once again the waiting game.


Calling Fofoa was good, at least maybe she will see that he gets back to you for the night at least.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping that at the very least- I love the smiley new avatar!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I have rolled them up with cream cheese and blueberries.


Oh great idea!! I'll have to try those for DSM, she loves both cream cheese and blueberries, double win. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> I agree -- people in our families were horrified and our friends made bets that Pat and I wouldn't last a year, even in the time when people stayed together longer than they do now. Mind you I would be horrified if my son or daughter married someone after less than a week so we understood their problems. Until they met Pat and my mom thought he was wonderful as she saw how he felt about me and how kind he was to her.
> 
> I think at first aside from the attraction, the distance some of the time as well as both of us being stubborn helped us
> accept each other as we were - there were a few surprises on both sides those first few years. Poledra I think it is a little bit of all three - Mostly we just loved each other and neither of us could believe our luck in meeting each other. Same now as then, only better.


And so I'm so glad that it did last. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> yummmm....just got some blueberries and blackberries at the Farmer's market today.


YUMM! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> Hi Puplover and Shirley , rookie will you share the berries.
> I am going to go copy the recipe for the croissants. Would that be impressive if I made them scratch. Been knitting and watching football. Just wrote Jynx a letter. Will probably bore the poor dear to death. But love writing letters.


Nah, she'll be so thrilled, I am sure to get your letter, and probably the longer the better. Will make her feel she is a part of the world again. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

AZ Sticks said:


> You are in my heart Sorlenna - it is so easy to get swept up in the maddness. I wish my knitting needles were magic wands and could make life easier for all of us! I hope you know that there is no pressure here - everyone would understand if you have taken on more than you can deal with right now for any reason. We're here for you when you can be here and while we are always delighted when you can be here - we certainly understand that life gets in the way. One of the best things (IMHO) about KTP is that we can jump in and pick up and be welcome anytime. I hope you have a wonderful week. luv-AZ


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Saw this on facebook and had to post it....it is my new motto/creed.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD:


----------



## sassafras123

Gwen, love your new avatar and Cinderella comic.
Julie, haven't taken Maya yet but probably will now. It was chilly enough this morning I needed my long bathrobe so can walk in afternoon. I love fall. Don't have to get up and out at o'dark hundred to get walk in.
Called Apple support (excellent) turns out I needed an Apple charger somehow I was using another type. Also IPad needs updates but can't do that til MacAir book comes on Ed. Meantime I am typing this from IPad! Yeah!
Happy Fall everyone.


----------



## Sorlenna

Well, the day has zipped by and it's time to get ready for the dinner this evening. :shock: I don't know how so many hours went by so fast!

If I don't get back tonight, everyone have a blessed day/evening/night, and I'll see you again soon, I hope.

Hugs to all!


----------



## Designer1234

Julie, or anyone else who knows. Did New Zealand win the cup? (Sailing) I heard that America won one and if my math is correct the kiwis had only one more to win -- we only get the sailing when there is no major soccer or major football etc. on. frustrating but I guess Canadians are not known for their sailing prowess!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just saw this recipe on facebook. DH on the way to get ingredients now. Sounds yummy...will be trying it tonight!


Easy Cheese Danish
This is a quick and easy recipe for cheese danish that my family simply adores. Honestly, I don't know where the recipe comes from originally, since my Mother and Grandmother both made this for as long as I can remember. Despite being so easy to make, it's satisfying and wonderful for a quick weekend breakfast treat. We love it best still warm from the oven, but it will keep well for a couple of days if it's well covered and placed in the refrigerator. It also reheats well in the microwave for a few seconds. Try this simple recipe for your own family one of these days and see if they don't rave about it too!

Ingredients:
2 cans ready to use refrigerated crescent rolls
2 8-ounce packages cream cheese
1 cup sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 egg
1 egg white

Glaze:
1/2 cup powdered sugar
2 Tablespoons milk
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract

Method:
Preheat oven to 350* degrees and grease a 13X9-inch baking pan. Lay a pack of crescent rolls in the pan and pinch the openings together. Beat the cream cheese, sugar, vanilla, and egg together until smooth. Spread the mixture over the crescent rolls evenly and then lay the second pack of crescent rolls on top of the cheese mixture and brush with egg white. Bake for 35-45 minutes until the top is golden brown. Top with glaze after cooling for 20 minutes.


----------



## martina

A mixed day here for me as my son was here this a.m. Now he is back in London. So it is very quiet in the house now. On the good side I will be in London in less than two weeks so will see both sons then, 
I hope that all needing help have received some, and that all with good news are enjoying themselves. Thought and prayers to all.


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> I have to laugh...I was wishing Zoe to get better from her cold...I don't have a cold thank goodness! GET WELL SOON ZOE!!! I'm going to "save" all the well wishes for me for is/when I get a cold!!! LOL Love everyone....thanks to all who sent well wishes to stock pile!


Love your new avatar!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Pup lover said:


> Love your new avatar!


    Thank you!


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Just saw this recipe on facebook. DH on the way to get ingredients now. Sounds yummy...will be trying it tonight!
> 
> Easy Cheese Danish
> This is a quick and easy recipe for cheese danish that my family simply adores. Honestly, I don't know where the recipe comes from originally, since my Mother and Grandmother both made this for as long as I can remember. Despite being so easy to make, it's satisfying and wonderful for a quick weekend breakfast treat. We love it best still warm from the oven, but it will keep well for a couple of days if it's well covered and placed in the refrigerator. It also reheats well in the microwave for a few seconds. Try this simple recipe for your own family one of these days and see if they don't rave about it too!
> 
> Ingredients:
> 2 cans ready to use refrigerated crescent rolls
> 2 8-ounce packages cream cheese
> 1 cup sugar
> 1 teaspoon vanilla extract
> 1 egg
> 1 egg white
> 
> Glaze:
> 1/2 cup powdered sugar
> 2 Tablespoons milk
> 1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
> 
> Method:
> Preheat oven to 350* degrees and grease a 13X9-inch baking pan. Lay a pack of crescent rolls in the pan and pinch the openings together. Beat the cream cheese, sugar, vanilla, and egg together until smooth. Spread the mixture over the crescent rolls evenly and then lay the second pack of crescent rolls on top of the cheese mixture and brush with egg white. Bake for 35-45 minutes until the top is golden brown. Top with glaze after cooling for 20 minutes.


 :thumbup: Just saved that one.


----------



## Designer1234

We are planning on going out to the island to look around and am not sure whether it will be tomorrow or Tuesday - just in case - Good wishes to you all. I will mail that card to Jynx in the morning if at all possible. otherwise I will mail it friday. 

I am looking forward to a bit of time away. Will be flying and renting a car and just browsing around Vancouver island. I might be here tomorrow - who knows. Depends on the flight. 

Has anyone heard anything from or about Sam? I am worried about him. I hope it is just computer problems, not health problems. We miss him a lot. Prayers to everyone.


----------



## Pup lover

jheiens said:


> God bless you, Julie, for remembering him!
> 
> He returned to classes on Thursday after missing the earlier three days. He picked up the usual three-weeks-into-school nasal congestion which migrated into the tonsils. We kept him home because he is such a mess when he can't swallow or blow his nose while holding a tissue by himself. The CP prevents the necessary fine motor skills needed for tissues and the same kind of limits apply to the finer skills in the mouth area for keeping the accumulating saliva in his mouth. (Don't mean to gross you out there, Julie.)
> 
> He is beginning first year Spanish classes for a fine arts credit. This is something he's wanted to do for a number of years. His ability to pronounce properly will not ever get him into a conversation with a native speaker, but he will meet the requirement needed in this area and he will enjoy it.
> 
> His instructor is the wife of the pastor of the church where my knitting group meets each week. The knitters who worship there say that she is a lovely lady and a good teacher, that she will be very patient with him but will not let him slide through the work.
> 
> His mother has had some conflicts with the folks who make up the class schedules at his school. The teachers have wanted Tim to pursue a college-bound curriculum through which he would need to do much of the work outside of class and by himself. There just are not enough hours in a day for him to succeed along that route. The school counselor wanted to send him through the vocational training school for which he lacks the ability to focus his attention long enough to do the work, whatever it might be, without his aide. Plus, he still does not have the manual dexterity to truly accomplish anything with whatever they might be able to teach him.
> 
> The high school principal had already informed the professional staff that Tim would be continuing in the academics at the high school until he graduates. Somehow they failed to remember that after the good man was forced to retire earlier than he'd intended nearly a year ago. Susan has offered to establish a scholarship fund for his lovely and talented aide to attend college at the local campus of one of the State universities with him, but I think she is intending to retire when he graduates.
> 
> Did I tell you that his PT is working with him to walk with the lofstrand canes and not just with his ''wheels'' ( similar to those a stroke patient might use but it follows behind him)? Her hope is for him to be able to walk across the stage in front of the audience to receive his diploma, without the Kaye walker.
> 
> Even after missing 3 days of class this week, he passed a science quiz with flying colors on Friday.
> 
> Joy
> Sorry for the novel.


Love reading your novels and hearing how Tim is doing. Are the staff at the school that out of touch that they dont understand his limitations? Sorry he got a cold right away but glad it didnt last long!! Hope he enjoys the spanish class, I never did try a foreign language.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Saw this on facebook and had to post it....it is my new motto/creed.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> DH took this and I had to post...my fur babies love their mom...lol
> 
> I'm off to knit awhile...peace & love to everyone. Budasha extra prayers for you and DH. Julie keeping you in the light...
> Special healing also sent to Sam.


Talk about feeling loved!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Hello All:
I have just returned from London (Ontario) and I will update on my health situation at a more opportune time . Not quite as bad as we all feared.

I have been trying to catch up and am so concerned for our Julie. Wouldn't it be nice if "someone" inadvertantly happened to mention the e-mail or snail mail address of the niece from hell or even the older more reasonable niece.

Perhaps these people should be made aware that their treatment of our lovely friend is not going unnoticed by friends in many countries. They might think twice and moderate their behavior. I for one can afford the price of a few stamps and the time to express my opinion of this injustice.

These people seem to be BULLYING Julie because she seems to have no back up that they can see. There is strength in numbers. They might back peddle mightily is they were confronted with comments from us all.

I know it's not really our place to interfere; but, we all feel so helpless in the face of this situation.

We are with you, Julie, every step of the way but the decision for you and your husband should be made by you with no outside pressure, blackmail, or hostage taking

Trisha


----------



## AZ Sticks

budasha said:


> Wish I could join you in the glass of wine. Been thinking I should go and get some.
> 
> Your morning glories are so pretty. I planted some and would you believe, they only started to bloom last week and now the frost has hit the tops
> :-( :-(


You can join me for a glass anytime! Sorry your mg's are fighting with the weather


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, jomacoy!
> 
> Breakfast brought happy news--older son & GF are now officially engaged. Must get started planning a wedding gift for next year!


We love weddings!


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> My mom always used a wooden spoon and said it was because the wood wasn't a heat conductor so didn't add any heat to the dough---especially anything that has butter in it that you want to keep in pieces such as biscuits and sweet bread dough. It works for me.


That is what my grandma said as well, it doesn't let the heat from your hands melt the butter/lard.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sorlenna said:


> I was just saying to myself that I need to get my list for the week going. :mrgreen:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I do the same thing. Another thing I do - is freeze ripe bananas and when I have 6 I make Banana nut loaf.


thanks for the tip- I will be much more likely to make them now! (freezing cabbage leaves for rolling)


----------



## Designer1234

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Hello All:
> I have just returned from London (Ontario) and I will update on my health situation at a more opportune time . Not quite as bad as we all feared.
> 
> I have been trying to catch up and am so concerned for our Julie. Wouldn't it be nice if "someone" inadvertantly happened to mention the e-mail or snail mail address of the niece from hell or even the older more reasonable niece.
> 
> Perhaps these people should be made aware that their treatment of our lovely friend is not going unnoticed by friends in many countries. They might think twice and moderate their behavior. I for one can afford the price of a few stamps and the time to express my opinion of this injustice.
> 
> These people seem to be BULLYING Julie because she seems to have no back up that they can see. There is strength in numbers. They might back peddle mightily is they were confronted with comments from us all.
> 
> I know it's not really our place to interfere; but, we all feel so helpless in the face of this situation.
> 
> We are with you, Julie, every step of the way but the decision for you and your husband should be made by you with no outside pressure, blackmail, or hostage taking
> 
> Trisha


So nice to hear from you Trisha - I am glad things are better than you thought they might be. Prayers are with you and it is so nice to see you posting again.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Calling Fofoa was good, at least maybe she will see that he gets back to you for the night at least.


It is just this sitting around trying to keep myself knitting when I am on tenterhooks- someone dropped by and the phone went off at the same moment, but we will get there! :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just discovered a new use for those bags (mesh ones) that you put delicate clothes into for washing- they stop the tissues you forgot to check the pockets for, from spreading through the rest of your washing! Mind you it also localises the mess on the cloth! Oh well it will be nice if that is the worst thing today brings!


Groan.... I opened up my dryer a couple of days ago to GUM! I just told DH that he could let me know when I could use the dryer again..... I was very calm! And within a couple of hours he gave me the all clear!


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Saw this on facebook and had to post it....it is my new motto/creed.


Love it, must use this when I don't feel like cleaning.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, love your new avatar and Cinderella comic.
> Julie, haven't taken Maya yet but probably will now. It was chilly enough this morning I needed my long bathrobe so can walk in afternoon. I love fall. Don't have to get up and out at o'dark hundred to get walk in.
> Called Apple support (excellent) turns out I needed an Apple charger somehow I was using another type. Also IPad needs updates but can't do that til MacAir book comes on Ed. Meantime I am typing this from IPad! Yeah!
> Happy Fall everyone.


Glad the apple problem proved to be something simple- enjoy your outing with Maya!
It is blossom time here- and spring green leaf time.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Julie, or anyone else who knows. Did New Zealand win the cup? (Sailing) I heard that America won one and if my math is correct the kiwis had only one more to win -- we only get the sailing when there is no major soccer or major football etc. on. frustrating but I guess Canadians are not known for their sailing prowess!


No Oracle won today's race so it is 4 to 8


----------



## Cashmeregma

Back from the Fiber Festival and the lecture by the Yarn Harlot, Stephanie McPhee was absolutely fabulous. What a comedian she is but she also gave us some important information, such as knitting actually, really is therapeutic. Releases endorphines unless you are doing lace knitting. LOL The lady sitting next to me was knitting from silk hankies and it was soooooo soft. I definitely want to do that. I will post some pictures tomorrow after I get some rest. Hugs to all.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Glad to see you! And happy that the situation isn't as dire as first thought!you've been missed!


Onthewingsofadove said:


> Hello All:
> I have just returned from London (Ontario) and I will update on my health situation at a more opportune time . Not quite as bad as we all feared.
> 
> I have been trying to catch up and am so concerned for our Julie. Wouldn't it be nice if "someone" inadvertantly happened to mention the e-mail or snail mail address of the niece from hell or even the older more reasonable niece.
> 
> Perhaps these people should be made aware that their treatment of our lovely friend is not going unnoticed by friends in many countries. They might think twice and moderate their behavior. I for one can afford the price of a few stamps and the time to express my opinion of this injustice.
> 
> These people seem to be BULLYING Julie because she seems to have no back up that they can see. There is strength in numbers. They might back peddle mightily is they were confronted with comments from us all.
> 
> I know it's not really our place to interfere; but, we all feel so helpless in the face of this situation.
> 
> We are with you, Julie, every step of the way but the decision for you and your husband should be made by you with no outside pressure, blackmail, or hostage taking
> 
> Trisha


----------



## Lurker 2

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Hello All:
> I have just returned from London (Ontario) and I will update on my health situation at a more opportune time . Not quite as bad as we all feared.
> 
> I have been trying to catch up and am so concerned for our Julie. Wouldn't it be nice if "someone" inadvertantly happened to mention the e-mail or snail mail address of the niece from hell or even the older more reasonable niece.
> 
> Perhaps these people should be made aware that their treatment of our lovely friend is not going unnoticed by friends in many countries. They might think twice and moderate their behavior. I for one can afford the price of a few stamps and the time to express my opinion of this injustice.
> 
> These people seem to be BULLYING Julie because she seems to have no back up that they can see. There is strength in numbers. They might back peddle mightily is they were confronted with comments from us all.
> 
> I know it's not really our place to interfere; but, we all feel so helpless in the face of this situation.
> 
> We are with you, Julie, every step of the way but the decision for you and your husband should be made by you with no outside pressure, blackmail, or hostage taking
> 
> Trisha


Trisha! so glad your medical news is not what you had feared. We have been worrying. Culturally it seems hostage taking and blackmail is accepted- at least by this family.


----------



## RookieRetiree

She'll love it---and reading our novellas will help her pass the time. And, yes I'll share the berries---but you may have to take them in the form of blueberry muffins as I think that's what I'm making in the a.m.



Spider said:


> Hi Puplover and Shirley , rookie will you share the berries.
> I am going to go copy the recipe for the croissants. Would that be impressive if I made them scratch. Been knitting and watching football. Just wrote Jynx a letter. Will probably bore the poor dear to death. But love writing letters.


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Groan.... I opened up my dryer a couple of days ago to GUM! I just told DH that he could let me know when I could use the dryer again..... I was very calm! And within a couple of hours he gave me the all clear!


 :thumbdown: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

RookieRetiree said:


> She'll love it---and reading our novellas will help her pass the time.


That's what I'm thinking too!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Back from the Fiber Festival and the lecture by the Yarn Harlot, Stephanie McPhee was absolutely fabulous. What a comedian she is but she also gave us some important information, such as knitting actually, really is therapeutic. Releases endorphines unless you are doing lace knitting. LOL The lady sitting next to me was knitting from silk hankies and it was soooooo soft. I definitely want to do that. I will post some pictures tomorrow after I get some rest. Hugs to all.


Be interesting to see!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Let me know how it turns out....I'm very intrigued by it...but I'd probably want to add some peaches, almonds and other stuff to it.



Gweniepooh said:


> Just saw this recipe on facebook. DH on the way to get ingredients now. Sounds yummy...will be trying it tonight!
> 
> Easy Cheese Danish
> This is a quick and easy recipe for cheese danish that my family simply adores. Honestly, I don't know where the recipe comes from originally, since my Mother and Grandmother both made this for as long as I can remember. Despite being so easy to make, it's satisfying and wonderful for a quick weekend breakfast treat. We love it best still warm from the oven, but it will keep well for a couple of days if it's well covered and placed in the refrigerator. It also reheats well in the microwave for a few seconds. Try this simple recipe for your own family one of these days and see if they don't rave about it too!
> 
> Ingredients:
> 2 cans ready to use refrigerated crescent rolls
> 2 8-ounce packages cream cheese
> 1 cup sugar
> 1 teaspoon vanilla extract
> 1 egg
> 1 egg white
> 
> Glaze:
> 1/2 cup powdered sugar
> 2 Tablespoons milk
> 1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
> 
> Method:
> Preheat oven to 350* degrees and grease a 13X9-inch baking pan. Lay a pack of crescent rolls in the pan and pinch the openings together. Beat the cream cheese, sugar, vanilla, and egg together until smooth. Spread the mixture over the crescent rolls evenly and then lay the second pack of crescent rolls on top of the cheese mixture and brush with egg white. Bake for 35-45 minutes until the top is golden brown. Top with glaze after cooling for 20 minutes.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbdown: :thumbup:


Exactly! But I'm glad I didn't go with my first impulse and run out of the house screaming and pulling my hair out!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, have you heard how Sam is?? Quite concerned about him with his breathing.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Julie, have you heard how Sam is?? Quite concerned about him with his breathing.


Not yet- sorry- the phone is going to answerphone


----------



## RookieRetiree

Trisha: I'm glad the news was not as bad as feared...but it may still be serious so I'll just say that prayers and hugs are still coming your way.



Onthewingsofadove said:


> Hello All:
> I have just returned from London (Ontario) and I will update on my health situation at a more opportune time . Not quite as bad as we all feared.
> 
> I have been trying to catch up and am so concerned for our Julie. Wouldn't it be nice if "someone" inadvertantly happened to mention the e-mail or snail mail address of the niece from hell or even the older more reasonable niece.
> 
> Perhaps these people should be made aware that their treatment of our lovely friend is not going unnoticed by friends in many countries. They might think twice and moderate their behavior. I for one can afford the price of a few stamps and the time to express my opinion of this injustice.
> 
> These people seem to be BULLYING Julie because she seems to have no back up that they can see. There is strength in numbers. They might back peddle mightily is they were confronted with comments from us all.
> 
> I know it's not really our place to interfere; but, we all feel so helpless in the face of this situation.
> 
> We are with you, Julie, every step of the way but the decision for you and your husband should be made by you with no outside pressure, blackmail, or hostage taking
> 
> Trisha


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sending hugs to all- DH wants to change the oil in the truck, so I am off to play helper! Let's all be good to ourselves this week! Luv- AZ


----------



## RookieRetiree

Be sure you hold that oil drip pan close and steady!!



AZ Sticks said:


> Sending hugs to all- DH wants to change the oil in the truck, so I am off to play helper! Let's all be good to ourselves this week! Luv- AZ


----------



## Jacklou

RookieRetiree said:


> yummmm....just got some blueberries and blackberries at the Farmer's market today.


I didn't see you there. I got plums and apples.


----------



## RookieRetiree

We've just been grazing this afternoon - watching some football, doing laundry, cleaning bathrooms, etc. and decided I wanted a warming dinner. I have a butternut squash baking in the oven with butter and chai tea mix---smells wonderful. I think it's the cardamom and star anise that I smell.

Caren - haven't forgotten about you -- I still haven't found that chai tea recipe I promised I'd send.


----------



## Designer1234

Just found out we are leaving early tomorrow morning and will be back Friday. Love to all and Prayers to all that need them. 

I might still drop in tonight and then will turn off computer.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Enjoy your trip and hope you find an area that works out to move to next year!! I'm very excited for you.


Designer1234 said:


> Just found out we are leaving early tomorrow morning and will be back Friday. Love to all and Prayers to all that need them.
> 
> I might still drop in tonight and then will turn off computer.


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> Let me know how it turns out....I'm very intrigued by it...but I'd probably want to add some peaches, almonds and other stuff to it.


Oooo, peaches sound yummy with this, thanks to you both!!!


----------



## oddball

NanaCaren said:


> Of course one or more of us would be interested.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

Kathy beautiful sunset! Love the haul from Tuesday Morning, I never find anything there, glad you did!!

Poledra, I didnt realize the apple trees would cross pollinate so far apart. Honeycrisps are wonderful apples and expensive this year so far!! I will be trying those receipts also, thanks!!

Gwen love the picture of you and your fur babies! They are special arent they?!

Pacer, will bring the pattern with me and see if I am reading it wrong or what. Thanks! 

Busyworkerbee, prayers that your Aunt ferls better soon with no additional complications!

WHY am I seeing Christmas commercials already??? Seriously, it's not even Halloween yet!

Sorlenna glad your back and that everthing is ok. 10 days without phone? I think I might have problems with that also!

EJS glad to see you back also!!

Welcome to all the newbies!

Sam hope you are getting better and that your computer is fixed soon!

Yay Jynx!! So happy you are feeling better and that brothers are getting involved with mom! I'm sure you and family will be thrilled to be together tomorrow. Prayers and healing thoughts for you until you are completely healed and all clear! Thanks Rookie for keeping us updated!

Julie, I have held off on commenting as i am catching up to see what the situation is, glad that you got some time with Fale, hope that you get yo see him again. Lupe needs to be advised that you have MANY sisters all with sharp pointy sticks!!

Angora hope you enjoyed the fiber fest!

Purplefi love your violas. The sumo wrestlers are adorable!!

Wannabear prayers that your situation improves soon!

Kathy, WOW, you have been a busy girl!! Love the blankets, wish I had a machine. Maybe someday. Thanks for the dumpling receipt and notes, know what I'll be doing with my crescents! Lol

Happy Birthday jomacoy!!

Kaye?? Dark choc chips in crescent rolls?? Expand on that please!!!

Julie what a silly question. Yes please I love croissants!!!

Sorlenna congrats to DS and fiancee!

Carol cream cheese and blueberries sounds yummy also!!

Caren how was thecream cheese festival? Get any new receipts?

Hi Spider! Hope your having an awesome day!

Trisha, glad to see you back! Hope that you are feeling better!!

AZ, my sympathies, at leadt he cleaned the gum out without complaint. DH seems to always leave a piece, chewed, wrapped back up in a wrapper, in the corner of his white clinical pants then expects me yo remove it after washing and drying, gggrrrrrr

Ok! Finally caught up. Spent yesterday withu Aunts at Harvest Days Festival in Dwight, lots of people and dogs. Some very nice craft items, actually quite a few we had not seen before. Hope the sellers all did well. Cool here still DH making a pot of chili today, good with pb & j sandwich.

Prayers for all of you whatever your worries may be. Have a wonderful day/evening/afternoon. Hugs


----------



## Ezenby

Designer1234 said:


> mine did too but it doesn't bother the mat at all. In fact it makes it quite attractive. There wasn't much fraying with mine. I used quite cheap fabric -- and if it was thin I put two thin strips together.
> 
> Shirley...what width did you use for the strips?


----------



## oddball

Lurker 2 said:


> I am lazy though, I use my kenwood- now the breadmaker has died- but with good reason -the arthritis in my hands- I know Sorlenna loves to do the kneading herself- I did too for some 30 -35 years.


Julie- you have now got me into making bread again.I was lucky enough to get another Kenwood after my old one gave up. It's another older one but is great and does the job. Made a large cob loaf and a dozen rolls.xx


----------



## Ezenby

Poledra65 said:


> That's great for Rufus, so glad he seems to have adjusted well. Hopes that you hear something sometime soon.


I bet we have been the ones to light all those candles...and all for Julie!!


----------



## Ezenby

budasha said:


> You and Julie must have been discussing cabbage rolls. Instead of blanching them, put the cabbage in the freezer for a couple of days and then when it thaws, it's much easier to separate the leaves. I hated blanching them. I made a pot full today.


Oh wonderful...love the freeze idea. thank you


----------



## Ezenby

5mmdpns said:


> The croissant rolls are actually a butterhorn type of recipe. Joe P gave us his butterhorn recipe and it can be used for the apple thingy.
> 
> Thanks for bringing back the Joe P butterhorn.


----------



## sassafras123

Angora1 said:


> Back from the Fiber Festival and the lecture by the Yarn Harlot, Stephanie McPhee was absolutely fabulous.
> 
> Angora, how fun. We saw her in Los Angelos.
> I'm worried about Sam too. Sending healing energy for Sam and computer.
> 
> AZ good for you to make your point while keeping your cool. Has Alan gotten diabetes from the prednisone?


----------



## Lurker 2

Just quickly, folks, I have just spoken with Sam- he is much better physically but still (obviously) without his computer. He will probably ring Ron the computer man tomorrow- so he may be back soon in his inimitable manner!


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, jomacoy!
> 
> Breakfast brought happy news--older son & GF are now officially engaged. Must get started planning a wedding gift for next year!


Wonderful news!!! A wedding is such a happy occasion to look forward to. Sounds like you really approve of the GF!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope Fale is brought back at least for the evening.


Love your new avatar, Gwenie...Are you letting your hair grow out for winter!?
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> Just quickly, folks, I have just spoken with Sam- he is much better physically but still (obviously) without his computer. He will probably ring Ron the computer man tomorrow- so he may be back soon in his inimitable manner!


Thanks Julie, so glad he is feeling better!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Ezenby said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> The croissant rolls are actually a butterhorn type of recipe. Joe P gave us his butterhorn recipe and it can be used for the apple thingy.
> 
> Thanks for bringing back the Joe P butterhorn.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: You are welcome. Joe P sends greetings to everyone. He is now knitting the heel of his sock! with much long-distance coaching from me. *chuckles* it is quite amusing to me for Joe to get frustrated with his sock! At least this one he has gotten as far as the heel. He must have ribbed and frogged at least a half dozen before he was satisfied with his knitting. If it is not perfect, then Joe frogs it. Zoe
> Crazy frogs!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> We've just been grazing this afternoon - watching some football, doing laundry, cleaning bathrooms, etc. and decided I wanted a warming dinner. I have a butternut squash baking in the oven with butter and chai tea mix---smells wonderful. I think it's the cardamom and star anise that I smell.
> 
> Caren - haven't forgotten about you -- I still haven't found that chai tea recipe I promised I'd send.


I didn't think you forgot, I have things I have not gotten done yet that I should have. I have been sidetracked as of late and very unorganized.


----------



## jknappva

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Hello All:
> I have just returned from London (Ontario) and I will update on my health situation at a more opportune time . Not quite as bad as we all feared.
> 
> So glad to hear from you. We were all concerned when we didn't hear from you for so long.
> Delighted to hear that your health situation is not as bad as you thought.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Just found out we are leaving early tomorrow morning and will be back Friday. Love to all and Prayers to all that need them.
> 
> I might still drop in tonight and then will turn off computer.


Have a safe trip. Hope the weather is lovely for you!!!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Caren how was thecream cheese festival? Get any new receipts?
> 
> It poured rain so we stayed home. Michael already has a cold so didn't want to make it worse.
> 
> Check these mini muffin meals out.
> 
> http://foodfanaticsfb.org/?p=478


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Just quickly, folks, I have just spoken with Sam- he is much better physically but still (obviously) without his computer. He will probably ring Ron the computer man tomorrow- so he may be back soon in his inimitable manner!


that's great news. Thanks for keeping us updated, Julie.
Junek


----------



## pacer

Okay Gwen, you need to let Marianne know that she needs to see this post. I am attempting to display Matthew's first commissioned drawing which he just finished. Hope everyone enjoys this as well.


----------



## Spider

Hi
Shirley, have a great trip.
June, hope you are having a great day, same to Puplover, Nanacaren !Julie ,Ezenby, and sassafras.
Glad to hear Sam is getting better. Have been wondering about him.
Done watching football for the day, now am knitting and just relaxing.


----------



## Spider

Pacer, what a talented son!!! That is way cool!,


----------



## NanaCaren

pacer said:


> Okay Gwen, you need to let Marianne know that she needs to see this post. I am attempting to display Matthew's first commissioned drawing which he just finished. Hope everyone enjoys this as well.


What a fantastic job he has done, amazing.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> No Oracle won today's race so it is 4 to 8


Thanks Julie -- I will be thinking about you I hope you get to see Fale again before they leave and that you are at peace with whatever transpires. 
------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Just quickly, folks, I have just spoken with Sam- he is much better physically but still (obviously) without his computer. He will probably ring Ron the computer man tomorrow- so he may be back soon in his inimitable manner!


Thanks -- I was worried about him- won't worry -- darned computers are such a problem sometimes -- other times they are pretty special. If he comes back while i am gone give him a welcome for me.


----------



## pacer

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Hello All:
> I have just returned from London (Ontario) and I will update on my health situation at a more opportune time . Not quite as bad as we all feared.
> 
> I have been trying to catch up and am so concerned for our Julie. Wouldn't it be nice if "someone" inadvertantly happened to mention the e-mail or snail mail address of the niece from hell or even the older more reasonable niece.
> 
> Perhaps these people should be made aware that their treatment of our lovely friend is not going unnoticed by friends in many countries. They might think twice and moderate their behavior. I for one can afford the price of a few stamps and the time to express my opinion of this injustice.
> 
> These people seem to be BULLYING Julie because she seems to have no back up that they can see. There is strength in numbers. They might back peddle mightily is they were confronted with comments from us all.
> 
> I know it's not really our place to interfere; but, we all feel so helpless in the face of this situation.
> 
> We are with you, Julie, every step of the way but the decision for you and your husband should be made by you with no outside pressure, blackmail, or hostage taking
> 
> Trisha


So glad to see you back. I have been thinking of you lately and praying that all is well with you. Welcome back.


----------



## pacer

NanaCaren said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caren how was thecream cheese festival? Get any new receipts?
> 
> It poured rain so we stayed home. Michael already has a cold so didn't want to make it worse.
> 
> Check these mini muffin meals out.
> 
> http://foodfanaticsfb.org/?p=478
> 
> 
> 
> Those look great. So glad that I just finished eating my salad.
Click to expand...


----------



## pacer

Spider said:


> Pacer, what a talented son!!! That is way cool!,


Thanks. He is an awesome drawer. He is trying to make me a yarn bowl in his art class. He has been learning how to throw on the potters wheel so it will be a ceramic yarn bowl. I have to tell him how I want the cut out part to look so he can do it tomorrow. He takes an art class for special needs adults. He is autistic and his art work opens the door for conversations with people. He is actually thinking about going to the KAP next year if he is available. He knows how much I love this group of people so now he feels safe about coming along. He is a neat guy once you get to know him.


----------



## Pup lover

pacer said:


> Okay Gwen, you need to let Marianne know that she needs to see this post. I am attempting to display Matthew's first commissioned drawing which he just finished. Hope everyone enjoys this as well.


What a fabulous dragon!!! Great job Matthew!


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caren how was thecream cheese festival? Get any new receipts?
> 
> It poured rain so we stayed home. Michael already has a cold so didn't want to make it worse.
> 
> Check these mini muffin meals out.
> 
> http://foodfanaticsfb.org/?p=478
> 
> 
> 
> Dont need to be in the rain and cold when already sick for sure! Hope Michael feelz better soon! Thanks for the muffin meals! I see lasagna rolls and pepperoni pizzas in our future!!
Click to expand...


----------



## pacer

Shirley....safe travels to you and your DH. Will look forward to hearing about your trip. Make sure you check out the locations of those LYS.

Caren...thanks for compliments on Matthew's drawing. I will pass that on to him. He plans on delivering it tomorrow. It will provide him with Christmas shopping money as he has no other source of income. I need to investigate Disability pay for him as well as checking with some agencies to see if we could find him some part time work. How is Jamie doing?

Kathy...glad you took some time off this weekend to take care of yourself. You certainly needed it after all those loads this week.

Julie...Praying that you get some more time with Fale. It would be good for both of you. 

Gwen...your recipe sounds delicious. 

Dawn....I finished that cowl today. I think I will change up the directions a little on the next one. I will show you how mine turned out when I see you. I did make a few mistakes on it but not something that needed frogging and it allows me to teach some skills in my classes so it is all good for me. I stranded two different ways so that I can teach and show methods to those who are learning. That was intentional. 

Daralene....looking forward to hearing more about the fiber festival.

I was reading some posts on KP regarding dishclothes and using linen instead of cotton as it does not stink like cotton does so now I want to test it out. Might go to LYS in the morning to see what I can find. 

I am happy to hear that Sam is getting better. Would much rather that he has computer problems rather than breathing problems but would be better if neither problem had to be dealt with. Looking forward to his return.

Take care.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good to hear he's feeling better...I was so worried.



Lurker 2 said:


> Just quickly, folks, I have just spoken with Sam- he is much better physically but still (obviously) without his computer. He will probably ring Ron the computer man tomorrow- so he may be back soon in his inimitable manner!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm sure he'll have a masterpiece when he's done.



5mmdpns said:


> :thumbup: You are welcome. Joe P sends greetings to everyone. He is now knitting the heel of his sock! with much long-distance coaching from me. *chuckles* it is quite amusing to me for Joe to get frustrated with his sock! At least this one he has gotten as far as the heel. He must have ribbed and frogged at least a half dozen before he was satisfied with his knitting. If it is not perfect, then Joe frogs it. Zoe
> Crazy frogs!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

BTW - the butternut squash with the Chai spices was delicious!!



NanaCaren said:


> I didn't think you forgot, I have things I have not gotten done yet that I should have. I have been sidetracked as of late and very unorganized.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Shirley....safe travels to you and your DH. Will look forward to hearing about your trip. Make sure you check out the locations of those LYS.
> 
> Caren...thanks for compliments on Matthew's drawing. I will pass that on to him. He plans on delivering it tomorrow. It will provide him with Christmas shopping money as he has no other source of income. I need to investigate Disability pay for him as well as checking with some agencies to see if we could find him some part time work. How is Jamie doing?
> 
> Kathy...glad you took some time off this weekend to take care of yourself. You certainly needed it after all those loads this week.
> 
> Julie...Praying that you get some more time with Fale. It would be good for both of you.
> 
> Gwen...your recipe sounds delicious.
> 
> Dawn....I finished that cowl today. I think I will change up the directions a little on the next one. I will show you how mine turned out when I see you. I did make a few mistakes on it but not something that needed frogging and it allows me to teach some skills in my classes so it is all good for me. I stranded two different ways so that I can teach and show methods to those who are learning. That was intentional.
> 
> Daralene....looking forward to hearing more about the fiber festival.
> 
> I was reading some posts on KP regarding dishclothes and using linen instead of cotton as it does not stink like cotton does so now I want to test it out. Might go to LYS in the morning to see what I can find.
> 
> I am happy to hear that Sam is getting better. Would much rather that he has computer problems rather than breathing problems but would be better if neither problem had to be dealt with. Looking forward to his return.
> 
> Take care.


Still waiting- but the trousers I washed have dried, and if they leave it much longer the 'sub-tropical' low will have got here as well- we are potentially in for a lot of rain. Sam commented on how hard it is to be so far behind- I have promised him he should enjoy my opening- but I am not prepared to break the surprise. It was such a long time ago he asked for information on the guernsey!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to hear he's feeling better...I was so worried.


Sam wears his physical problems lightly- his voice is a lot less husky.


----------



## Poledra65

Trisha

So good to have you back and even better that it wasn't as bad as formerly thought. !! 
I'm with you, if I could buy a ticket today, I'd be there tomorrow with knitting needles in tow.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Julie -- I will be thinking about you I hope you get to see Fale again before they leave and that you are at peace with whatever transpires.
> ------------------------------------------------------


It would be nice to be able to cook him his breakfast one more time at least. I was taught to cook breakfast at 6 years old to help out my Mum, because sometimes she had to get to the tomatoes in the Market garden really early, and I had to get ready for school, and by the time I was 8 there were my brothers to get ready for school too. I recall Mum's amazement when 4 year old Alastair put in a whole day on his knees planting out strawberries with her- Alexander got bored after an hour- and was playing somewhere else- we had such fun in the market garden- Kate may recall it as such, at Balmaha- it now is a caravan park.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Onthewingsofadove: So wonderful to hear from you. When we didn't hear anything I feared the worst and that you were isolated and alone. Of course we are still going to send you loads of healing wishes as we know there was a reason you needed all those test. Hugs and thank you so much for letting us know. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

AZ Sticks said:


> Sending hugs to all- DH wants to change the oil in the truck, so I am off to play helper! Let's all be good to ourselves this week! Luv- AZ


AZ: Hugs accepted and right back atcha! Oh my, gum in the machine, forget washer or dryer, but what a mess. I could just picture that when you talked about the possibility, not taken, of running out of the house screaming and pulling your hair out. Glad DH cleaned it up. Was he also the guilty party :?: :shock:


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> Groan.... I opened up my dryer a couple of days ago to GUM! I just told DH that he could let me know when I could use the dryer again..... I was very calm! And within a couple of hours he gave me the all clear!


Oh No!!!! I am very impressed that you were able to keep a civil tone, I would probably have been screaming. :shock: :evil:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> Just found out we are leaving early tomorrow morning and will be back Friday. Love to all and Prayers to all that need them.
> 
> I might still drop in tonight and then will turn off computer.


Safe trip Designer. Here are a few hats I took pictures of for you at the Fiber Festival since you have felted some hats.

Can't wait to hear all about your trip and if time permits, perhaps you could share some pictures from it. Main thing is to have a wonderful time as you look at your future home.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Trisha
> 
> So good to have you back and even better that it wasn't as bad as formerly thought. !!
> I'm with you, if I could buy a ticket today, I'd be there tomorrow with knitting needles in tow.


we could make a sort of Liberty Statue helmet with them!


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Back from the Fiber Festival and the lecture by the Yarn Harlot, Stephanie McPhee was absolutely fabulous. What a comedian she is but she also gave us some important information, such as knitting actually, really is therapeutic. Releases endorphines unless you are doing lace knitting. LOL The lady sitting next to me was knitting from silk hankies and it was soooooo soft. I definitely want to do that. I will post some pictures tomorrow after I get some rest. Hugs to all.


Oooh, can't wait to see the pics. My philosophy is that knitting is therapeutic because very rarely does someone go out of their way to get the ire up of a person with pointing sticks.:shock: And just knowing that you can poke somebody if they irritate you is very therapeutic. :twisted: lololol...Not that I have ever poked anyone but me, but it's theraputic to think about.  
There was a booth at the fiber fair here that had the silk hankies for $4 each, I wanted to get some but forgot to stop on the way out.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> we could make a sort of Liberty Statue helmet with them!


LOL!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Safe trip Designer. Here are a few hats I took pictures of for you at the Fiber Festival since you have felted some hats.
> 
> Can't wait to hear all about your trip and if time permits, perhaps you could share some pictures from it. Main thing is to have a wonderful time as you look at your future home.


What beautiful hats- I love the embellishment on the bottom one!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Just quickly, folks, I have just spoken with Sam- he is much better physically but still (obviously) without his computer. He will probably ring Ron the computer man tomorrow- so he may be back soon in his inimitable manner!


That is such a relief. The computer being sick, well we can wait for that, but Sam being sick is another whole matter. Thanks for the update Julie. Now if we just get good news from Charlotte next week!


----------



## Spider

Angora, those hats are wonderful!!, looks like it was a fun place to go.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I didn't think you forgot, I have things I have not gotten done yet that I should have. I have been sidetracked as of late and very unorganized.


It must be catching. I just can't get caught up.


----------



## Spider

Angora1 said:


> It must be catching. I just can't get caught up.


I agree, I am so far behind in so many things. I am not sure I know where to start.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> That is such a relief. The computer being sick, well we can wait for that, but Sam being sick is another whole matter. Thanks for the update Julie. Now if we just get good news from Charlotte next week!


There was so much news to report to Sam- he is most concerned about Charlotte, glad to hear of Dreamweaver's improving health and also onthewingsofadove- I tried to recall as many as possible!


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> Okay Gwen, you need to let Marianne know that she needs to see this post. I am attempting to display Matthew's first commissioned drawing which he just finished. Hope everyone enjoys this as well.


Pacer, he is quite the artist and what a magnificent work of art for a young man and his first commission. He can be very proud. BRAVO!!!! Scary too and I'm sure that is what is needed for a good drawing like that.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> Just quickly, folks, I have just spoken with Sam- he is much better physically but still (obviously) without his computer. He will probably ring Ron the computer man tomorrow- so he may be back soon in his inimitable manner!


Thank you for this up date Julie. It is great to have some good news. You have done a great job this week hostess ing this tea party. You deserve some good news yourself !


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> Just found out we are leaving early tomorrow morning and will be back Friday. Love to all and Prayers to all that need them.
> 
> I might still drop in tonight and then will turn off computer.


Oh how exciting!!! Don't forget the camera!!! Have fun, be safe, and enjoy!!


----------



## Poledra65

Hi Pup lover, I just roll out the crescent rolls, put about 8 or so of the dark chocolate chips (depending on the size of the chips, mine were rather large) up in the wider part of the triangle, then kind of hold the edges up as I roll them up, place the point down on the cookie sheet and bake as per package/recipe instructions. I didn't have any chocolate oozing out but got some with every bite. You could sprinkle with a little granulated sugar or a glaze or something if you wanted them sweeter, but I like them just plain with the dark choc. Panera and safe way sell them and they are just so expensive to buy that I thought to my self, "self, why don't you just make your own?" And my self said "why not?" So I did. lolol... :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

Ezenby said:


> I bet we have been the ones to light all those candles...and all for Julie!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I bet so too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Oooh, can't wait to see the pics. My philosophy is that knitting is therapeutic because very rarely does someone go out of their way to get the ire up of a person with pointing sticks.:shock: And just knowing that you can poke somebody if they irritate you is very therapeutic. :twisted: lololol...Not that I have ever poked anyone but me, but it's theraputic to think about.
> There was a booth at the fiber fair here that had the silk hankies for $4 each, I wanted to get some but forgot to stop on the way out.


I looked for them to buy but didn't see any, the silk hankies, that is.

I wasn't going to post till tomorrow but DH woke me up when he came home from a football party. He was quiet but I sensed him.;-) You know we women have eyes in the back of our head along with a 6th sense.

There are scientific reports, which amazingly she made funny, that say we get the same brain effect from knitting as monks meditating. This is when we are doing the repetitive knitting. If it is too difficult like lace then she laughed and made that the exception. Our brains really do change and we go into the theta waves and it affects our pleasure center of the brain. It really is Therapy on a Stick.

She talked about knitting on the bus and people saying, are you knitting? Then they would say they didn't have time to do that or they wish they had time like that. She didn't say this to them but she told us, they are sitting on the bus doing nothing, she was sitting on the bus knitting, they had the same time. Of course she wants to figure how to put the car on cruise and be able to knit. Hmmmmm, let's see, how straight is that road, pretty straight. Maybe.... Then she made us all laugh again when she talked about pulling her yarn out at the red lights. :lol: :lol: :lol: She said when we knit the part of our brain that is occupied shuts out things like prejudice, etc., so that we become different, and might I add, better people.

Her mother doesn't understand her career as a knitter and writer. When she made the NY Times best seller list her mother told her the book was almost like a real book. LOL Guess that's because she still has that knitting stuff in the book. She says she is not a hooker (crochet) but she does hook from time to time. Laughter took a while to die down on that one.

OK, here's a few photos of the sheep shearing. In one photo the sheep is not that happy and in the other seems quite content to have the wool sheared off.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Just quickly, folks, I have just spoken with Sam- he is much better physically but still (obviously) without his computer. He will probably ring Ron the computer man tomorrow- so he may be back soon in his inimitable manner!


Thank you so much for letting us know. 
Oh wonderful!!! I was just thinking that Heidi wasn't really keen on his Seattle trip this year after the issues of the last trip and that if he got very sick now, that would not bode well for her letting him out of her sight to go next year. Hope that the computer is back in full health tomorrow. 
Hugs for Sam and and you and Ringo, well all Sams herd also.


----------



## Spider

I know for me, knitting and crocheting have been a saving grace for me.


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> Okay Gwen, you need to let Marianne know that she needs to see this post. I am attempting to display Matthew's first commissioned drawing which he just finished. Hope everyone enjoys this as well.


OH WOW!!!!!!! That's amazing!!! He is definitely one talented artist, I'd love one of those on my wall, I love dragons. I see a lot more commissions in his future, that's for sure. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> It must be catching. I just can't get caught up.


I know what you mean, just when you think you have it under control poof your behind again. I know i have miss a lot so will look for the photos tomorrow when it is quiet. then comment so if my comments are out of order it's because I'm lost.


----------



## Southern Gal

AZ Sticks said:


> I am a big list maker - but what I seem to forget is that I made the list and there is usually no penalty if everything doesn't get done LOL!


i too like to fix a list to start out my day, what i don't get to goes on the next day list, gives me a sense of accomplishment when i see what i have done, also keeps me focused, work some, knit/paint some. it works for me. :wink:


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> Thanks. He is an awesome drawer. He is trying to make me a yarn bowl in his art class. He has been learning how to throw on the potters wheel so it will be a ceramic yarn bowl. I have to tell him how I want the cut out part to look so he can do it tomorrow. He takes an art class for special needs adults. He is autistic and his art work opens the door for conversations with people. He is actually thinking about going to the KAP next year if he is available. He knows how much I love this group of people so now he feels safe about coming along. He is a neat guy once you get to know him.


It's wonderful that he has the class to give him creative outlet, he is definitely creative and extremely talented, can't wait to see pics of your bowl. Would be so awesome if he were to come with you to the KAP.


----------



## jheiens

Good evening/day/afternoon, everyone!! I am finally caught up with the posts. Y'all have been quite chatty since I left last night.

Bible study and morning services followed by lunch, reading with Tim and a therapy session were followed by preparations for French onion soup, a crusty baguette (from a bakery) and a mixed fruit tart for tonight's dinner have kept me busy. Oh, golly, I am full and the meal was all delicious. All the diners around the table were full of smiles and compliments. I was very flattered AND satisfied. Wish you all could have joined us.

Pacer--Your son's commissioned work is so well done. My compliments to the artist.

Trisha--I'm so glad to hear from you again. We are glad our prayers have been answered regarding the health needs--even if there are still concerns. We missed you and were so worried for you.

Dawn--the staff as a whole are not out of touch regarding Tim's strengths and limitations. A few are temporary help, some serve the whole area and had not met him or hadn't bothered to read up on his paperwork. The teachers who were pushing for college prep classes didn't stop to think about the amount of work involved for ALL the homework involved and how long it takes him, even with his aide. The guidance counselor at the HS is not the most ''in touch'' individual who could fill that capacity.
Susan, his mom, is not likely to allow anyone to play fast and loose with his future or his needs. His teachers are not likely to allow it either.

To all y'all who have expressed pride and care for Tim, I thank you. I took notes and now cannot read my handwriting to remember everyone!! lol

As for Tim coming to the KAP next Fall, I wondered about sensory over-load from the sheer numbers of us and our conversations bombarding him all at once. Mom doesn't think it would be that much of a problem for him; but there is always the question about dates and school sessions crossing one another. But we will see. His one-on-one social skills are usually impressive but groups of more than five or so can overwhelm him. You all are most kind.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> What beautiful hats- I love the embellishment on the bottom one!


That's my favorite too, aren't they awesome!


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer wrote:
Thanks. He is an awesome drawer. He is trying to make me a yarn bowl in his art class. He has been learning how to throw on the potters wheel so it will be a ceramic yarn bowl. I have to tell him how I want the cut out part to look so he can do it tomorrow. He takes an art class for special needs adults. He is autistic and his art work opens the door for conversations with people. He is actually thinking about going to the KAP next year if he is available. He knows how much I love this group of people so now he feels safe about coming along. He is a neat guy once you get to know him.

That would be so fantastic that he feels safe about us. There's nothing more dangerous than a bunch of women with sharp pointed needles, but then if we do our repetitive knitting we can get our dopamine going and we will all be very safe. Promise.


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> I agree, I am so far behind in so many things. I am not sure I know where to start.


Me three! I think I'll need at least a week at home alone to get everything I need to do done and caught up.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Thank you for this up date Julie. It is great to have some good news. You have done a great job this week hostess ing this tea party. You deserve some good news yourself !


It is interesting when one is in a situation like this- you find out who your real friends are! My neighbour in front is really nice- the new Samoan one- and they had a car smash through their front fence last night- hit the boat and one of the vans. The man lives next door to them but sometimes instead of going to work goes to the pub- he was so drunk the ambulance people could not get him out of the car. They also had heard the unmentionable's ranting on Friday the 13th, so I am afraid I gave her my version of what happened.
She agrees with me that it is the family rather than the Samoan way.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 wrote:
What beautiful hats- I love the embellishment on the bottom one!



Poledra65 said:


> That's my favorite too, aren't they awesome!


Yes, I thought Designer might like the idea of the felting design on the felting. That was my favorite one too!

When I went to the lecture we had to do stairs to get up in the Grandstand. Once up there lots more stairs so I sat at the side in the first row to avoid more stairs. No railings in the Grandstand. After a lady helped me with a few of the different levels getting down to the stairs to leave, I saw that 2 ladies had fallen in the Grandstand where there were no railings. I know I sure felt unsteady. Sadly, I think the one lady was hurt from the look on her face and she would have gone down the stairs onto cement. I sure hope she is ok. I could really identify with her. Just glad I stayed in the first row.


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> lol, so true.


~~~me, too! Lists of lists! but what pockets are they in?
:mrgreen: :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Dont need to be in the rain and cold when already sick for sure! Hope Michael feelz better soon! Thanks for the muffin meals! I see lasagna rolls and pepperoni pizzas in our future!!


No that is what I figured too. I watched races with Seth after Chrissy got tired of her shadow. 
YOu are welcome, I am going to try them out and freeze the ones the teens like. Might make a bunch up for Seth and send them home with him. 
A receipt that a friend posted, she has the best receipts. I will be making these for sure.

Bite-size Caramel Apples

1 bag (11 oz.) KRAFT Caramel Bits 
2 Tbsp. water

Make apple rounds with melon baller.

INSERT one candy stick into each apple round. Cover plate with waxed paper; spray with cooking spray. Set aside. 
PLACE caramel bits in medium saucepan. Add water; cook on medium-low heat 3 min. or until caramel bits are completely melted, stirring constantly.

DIP apples into melted caramel until evenly coated, spooning caramel over apples if necessary. Allow excess caramel to drip off. Scrape bottoms of apples; place on prepared plate. Refrigerate at least 1 hour. Remove from refrigerator 15 min. before serving. Store any leftover apples in refrigerator


----------



## Cashmeregma

So sorry to hear about your neighbor's property being damaged. Good thing he didn't go through into the house causing injuries. Glad you feel you have some friends in your new neighbors. Always good and especially to get another Samoan take on things.



Lurker 2 said:


> It is interesting when one is in a situation like this- you find out who your real friends are! My neighbour in front is really nice- the new Samoan one- and they had a car smash through their front fence last night- hit the boat and one of the vans. The man lives next door to them but sometimes instead of going to work goes to the pub- he was so drunk the ambulance people could not get him out of the car. They also had heard the unmentionable's ranting on Friday the 13th, so I am afraid I gave her my version of what happened.
> She agrees with me that it is the family rather than the Samoan way.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> No that is what I figured too. I watched races with Seth after Chrissy got tired of her shadow.
> YOu are welcome, I am going to try them out and freeze the ones the teens like. Might make a bunch up for Seth and send them home with him.
> A receipt that a friend posted, she has the best receipts. I will be making these for sure.
> 
> Bite-size Caramel Apples
> 
> 1 bag (11 oz.) KRAFT Caramel Bits
> 
> 2 Tbsp. water
> 
> Make apple rounds with melon baller.
> 
> INSERT one candy stick into each apple round. Cover plate with waxed paper; spray with cooking spray. Set aside.
> PLACE caramel bits in medium saucepan. Add water; cook on medium-low heat 3 min. or until caramel bits are completely melted, stirring constantly.
> 
> DIP apples into melted caramel until evenly coated, spooning caramel over apples if necessary. Allow excess caramel to drip off. Scrape bottoms of apples; place on prepared plate. Refrigerate at least 1 hour. Remove from refrigerator 15 min. before serving. Store any leftover apples in refrigerator


What an adorable idea. I always thought the whole apples were hard to eat and the grandchildren would love these. :thumbup:

I was too tired for supper so going to go get a little something since I'm awake now.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora, great pictures, I love the tree balls with roving. lol poor li'l sheep, taking all his clothes, he needed to knit while they were shearing him. :shock: 
Sad that her mom doesn't understand, after all, someone has to design the patterns for even the things we buy in the stores, the machines don't just think to themselves that this would be a good idea for next season. And I thought a book was a book? lolol, that's too funny. 
So glad you had a good day and didn't have any issues with you ankle on the uneven mud. 
Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I know what you mean, just when you think you have it under control poof your behind again. I know i have miss a lot so will look for the photos tomorrow when it is quiet. then comment so if my comments are out of order it's because I'm lost.


You are not lost alone, you are in good company. 
:shock:


----------



## cmaliza

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Hello All:
> I have just returned from London (Ontario) and I will update on my health situation at a more opportune time . Not quite as bad as we all feared.
> 
> I have been trying to catch up and am so concerned for our Julie. Wouldn't it be nice if "someone" inadvertantly happened to mention the e-mail or snail mail address of the niece from hell or even the older more reasonable niece.
> 
> Perhaps these people should be made aware that their treatment of our lovely friend is not going unnoticed by friends in many countries. They might think twice and moderate their behavior. I for one can afford the price of a few stamps and the time to express my opinion of this injustice.
> 
> These people seem to be BULLYING Julie because she seems to have no back up that they can see. There is strength in numbers. They might back peddle mightily is they were confronted with comments from us all.
> 
> I know it's not really our place to interfere; but, we all feel so helpless in the face of this situation.
> 
> We are with you, Julie, every step of the way but the decision for you and your husband should be made by you with no outside pressure, blackmail, or hostage taking
> 
> Trisha


ditto ditto ditto! I like th eidea of writing to some of these folks....they are not going unnoticed! But, I'm also hanging onto "what goes 'round comes 'round". It's gonna' bite her in the butt sometime.
Carol il/oh


----------



## Spider

I am sure Seth had some interesting things to add to the day. My Seth has his birthday tomorrow. Haven't seen him for awhile. Will call him tomorrow .


----------



## Spider

cmaliza said:


> ditto ditto ditto! I like th eidea of writing to some of these folks....they are not going unnoticed! But, I'm also hanging onto "what goes 'round comes 'round". It's gonna' bite her in the butt sometime.
> Carol il/oh


I sure hope so, sooner than latter.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Angora, great pictures, I love the tree balls with roving. lol poor li'l sheep, taking all his clothes, he needed to knit while they were shearing him. :shock:
> Sad that her mom doesn't understand, after all, someone has to design the patterns for even the things we buy in the stores, the machines don't just think to themselves that this would be a good idea for next season. And I thought a book was a book? lolol, that's too funny.
> So glad you had a good day and didn't have any issues with you ankle on the uneven mud.
> Hugs.


Thanks Poledra, I really did have issues with the ankle but I didn't go down. Phew, that was a relief, but it was really swollen and sore. Took my time and kept my eyes to the ground a lot to be sure of footing. I can't tell you how thankful I was for that lady that took my arm negotiating off the step I was sitting on and the different levels. I felt silly needing her help and wanted to refuse but I couldn't. I really needed it. What a sweet lady.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> What an adorable idea. I always thought the whole apples were hard to eat and the grandchildren would love these. :thumbup:
> 
> I was too tired for supper so going to go get a little something since I'm awake now.


I am heading to bed with a snack and a glass of wine and what ever looks interesting on tv.

Good night all.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> You are not lost alone, you are in good company.
> :shock:


 :lol: :lol: Seems I keep getting behind more each day.

A hot chocolate sent to me from a friend.


----------



## Poledra65

Yes Carol, you are right, I do believe in Karma and it usually gets you just when you least expect it. And I think that when Karma comes to get Lupe we will not want to be in a several mile radius.


----------



## Spider

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Poledra, I really did have issues with the ankle but I didn't go down. Phew, that was a relief, but it was really swollen and sore. Took my time and kept my eyes to the ground a lot to be sure of footing. I can't tell you how thankful I was for that lady that took my arm negotiating off the step I was sitting on and the different levels. I felt silly needing her help and wanted to refuse but I couldn't. I really needed it. What a sweet lady.


So glad you didn't fall. Sounds a little unsafe without railings. I can trip anywhere it seems.especially over DH shoes, and seems to have a few pairs laying around.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> It is interesting when one is in a situation like this- you find out who your real friends are! My neighbour in front is really nice- the new Samoan one- and they had a car smash through their front fence last night- hit the boat and one of the vans. The man lives next door to them but sometimes instead of going to work goes to the pub- he was so drunk the ambulance people could not get him out of the car. They also had heard the unmentionable's ranting on Friday the 13th, so I am afraid I gave her my version of what happened.
> She agrees with me that it is the family rather than the Samoan way.


Oh my, I do hope that that neighbor won't be driving anytime soon, and that his insurance covers the repairs of your neighbors property. Good that you had a chance to tell your side of the Lupe incident, as they are good neighbors, you don't want them thinking that that sort of thing will happen often, and also nice to get another agreement that that is not acceptable Samoan behavior and if Lupe shows up with her teeth out again, maybe they will step up with you if necessary.


----------



## NanaCaren

Spider said:


> I am sure Seth had some interesting things to add to the day. My Seth has his birthday tomorrow. Haven't seen him for awhile. Will call him tomorrow .


Oh yes it was interesting today for sure. He wanted to hunt for frogs. He was having nothing to do with any body but aunt Chrissy helping him. Aunt Chrissy is terrified of frogs, he knows this but told her it would be ok cause he would pick them up. He finally settled for riding his bike instead. 
Tell your Seth happy birthday from me and my Seth.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> What beautiful hats- I love the embellishment on the bottom one!
> 
> Yes, I thought Designer might like the idea of the felting design on the felting. That was my favorite one too!
> 
> When I went to the lecture we had to do stairs to get up in the Grandstand. Once up there lots more stairs so I sat at the side in the first row to avoid more stairs. No railings in the Grandstand. After a lady helped me with a few of the different levels getting down to the stairs to leave, I saw that 2 ladies had fallen in the Grandstand where there were no railings. I know I sure felt unsteady. Sadly, I think the one lady was hurt from the look on her face and she would have gone down the stairs onto cement. I sure hope she is ok. I could really identify with her. Just glad I stayed in the first row.


Oh Angora! how hard the stairs are for you- and you make such light of it- so sorry the lady fell onto concrete at the very least a bruise or two- hope for her sake not worse- but so glad you did not fall- I too would find it hard without a rail!


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Culturally it seems hostage taking and blackmail is accepted- at least by this family.


~~~not okay in my book! The whole thing is so disgusting. Just so disresepctful of the individuals....in human attitude. What is so distressing...WHY is Lupe behaving this way....and WHY is the family going along with her? She is not an elder. She is not the eldest, etc. etc. Sorry...I'm getting on a soap box....this all is just so wrong. so wrong.
Julie....you have our hearts! Candles and hearty vibes to you! Hugs galore! Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~me, too! Lists of lists! but what pockets are they in?
> :mrgreen: :roll:


Ah I have the solution to that- mine end up in my shopping trundler- the others are beside my laptop!


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> What beautiful hats- I love the embellishment on the bottom one!
> 
> Yes, I thought Designer might like the idea of the felting design on the felting. That was my favorite one too!
> 
> When I went to the lecture we had to do stairs to get up in the Grandstand. Once up there lots more stairs so I sat at the side in the first row to avoid more stairs. No railings in the Grandstand. After a lady helped me with a few of the different levels getting down to the stairs to leave, I saw that 2 ladies had fallen in the Grandstand where there were no railings. I know I sure felt unsteady. Sadly, I think the one lady was hurt from the look on her face and she would have gone down the stairs onto cement. I sure hope she is ok. I could really identify with her. Just glad I stayed in the first row.


Oh no! I am so glad you did not go up any further! We do not have that much bubble wrap. No really, that is just plain scary, next year I think they need to come up with railings, that would seem to me to bee a safety violation. I am so glad that you are safe and had no incidents whilst there. Hugs and take it easy on that ankle.


----------



## jomacoy

Spider said:


> Happy birthday and have a wonderful day.
> 
> Thank you, Spider.


----------



## Spider

Thanks will do it, he will think that is cool. Our Seth looked a little like your Seth when he was that age , and he always wanted to do something and always had something to say.


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> Just found out we are leaving early tomorrow morning and will be back Friday. Love to all and Prayers to all that need them.
> 
> I might still drop in tonight and then will turn off computer.


~~~safe travels. Enjoy the beauty of Vancouver. It's on my list of places must see.
Carol il/oh


----------



## jomacoy

jknappva said:


> Hope you have a wonderful birthday!
> JuneK


Thanks June. A very good day!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> So sorry to hear about your neighbor's property being damaged. Good thing he didn't go through into the house causing injuries. Glad you feel you have some friends in your new neighbors. Always good and especially to get another Samoan take on things.


we are on a corner that people tend to take too fast- crashes are a fact of our lives- But it will be a real nuisance they are threatening to take away all our bus routes and I will have to walk 1/2 a K to catch the bus- at that point I may try to get the half price taxi concession


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Angora, great pictures, I love the tree balls with roving. lol poor li'l sheep, taking all his clothes, he needed to knit while they were shearing him. :shock:
> Sad that her mom doesn't understand, after all, someone has to design the patterns for even the things we buy in the stores, the machines don't just think to themselves that this would be a good idea for next season. And I thought a book was a book? lolol, that's too funny.
> So glad you had a good day and didn't have any issues with you ankle on the uneven mud.
> Hugs.


where are Angora's pictures? I must have missed them- oh well I'll try and track them in her avatar I guess!


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Poledra, I really did have issues with the ankle but I didn't go down. Phew, that was a relief, but it was really swollen and sore. Took my time and kept my eyes to the ground a lot to be sure of footing. I can't tell you how thankful I was for that lady that took my arm negotiating off the step I was sitting on and the different levels. I felt silly needing her help and wanted to refuse but I couldn't. I really needed it. What a sweet lady.


I know you didn't want to accept (acknowledge?) that you needed help, but think how really embarassed, and hurt you would be if you fell. Besides, everyone needs a hand now and then and you probably made her feel very good that she was able to help someone today.  I'm just glad you came out unscathed and the mystery woman has my undying gratitude.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Yes Carol, you are right, I do believe in Karma and it usually gets you just when you least expect it. And I think that when Karma comes to get Lupe we will not want to be in a several mile radius.


I am inclined to agree to that sentiment!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> where are Angora's pictures? I must have missed them- oh well I'll try and track them in her avatar I guess!


Page 56.


----------



## jomacoy

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Birthday jomacoy*!! It is nice to see you here - we hope you will join us more often. I hope you have a wonderful day and a great year! Designer1234


Thanks Shirley. I love the cards. Thank you so much for sharing them. You are an artist for sure. Love seeing your quilts too.


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> Okay Gwen, you need to let Marianne know that she needs to see this post. I am attempting to display Matthew's first commissioned drawing which he just finished. Hope everyone enjoys this as well.


~~~I LOVE dragons. A wonderful drawing! Kudos to Matt! Still looking for his initials  
CArol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, I do hope that that neighbor won't be driving anytime soon, and that his insurance covers the repairs of your neighbors property. Good that you had a chance to tell your side of the Lupe incident, as they are good neighbors, you don't want them thinking that that sort of thing will happen often, and also nice to get another agreement that that is not acceptable Samoan behavior and if Lupe shows up with her teeth out again, maybe they will step up with you if necessary.


That jogged my memory was not sure where the cordless was incase the one with fangs turns up.The lady said it would be covered by the Insurance- so that is fortunate- it is a lot of unexpected work though.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I am heading to bed with a snack and a glass of wine and what ever looks interesting on tv.
> 
> Good night all.


Good night, the wine sounds good. 
The cocoa looks yummy too. I have my coffee and my homemade creamer, thank you so much for posting that link. I love making my own, I'll never buy again, I made some with vanilla and cinnamon, and some with vanilla, almond, and nutmeg, oh and one with vanilla, cinnamon, and orange. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Oh yes it was interesting today for sure. He wanted to hunt for frogs. He was having nothing to do with any body but aunt Chrissy helping him. Aunt Chrissy is terrified of frogs, he knows this but told her it would be ok cause he would pick them up. He finally settled for riding his bike instead.
> Tell your Seth happy birthday from me and my Seth.


Seth oh Seth, lol...What a character. Poor Chrissy, she'll be so ready for school tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I am inclined to agree to that sentiment!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> That jogged my memory was not sure where the cordless was incase the one with fangs turns up.The lady said it would be covered by the Insurance- so that is fortunate- it is a lot of unexpected work though.


So glad the insurance will handle it, so glad that no children where in the yard. 
Yes, good idea to have the phone handy in case it is needed, hopefully it won't be, but better safe than sorry. 
Hugs.


----------



## jomacoy

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad that you are there- it is hard to keep up with what is going on with for those who choose to lurk- when one goes back into old Tea Parties we have many we no longer see! And ofcourse one does not have to logon in order to read!


So true. Promise I will not Lurk all the time! Still trying to get everyone sorted so I can jump in more often. Prayers and hugs continue.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~not okay in my book! The whole thing is so disgusting. Just so disresepctful of the individuals....in human attitude. What is so distressing...WHY is Lupe behaving this way....and WHY is the family going along with her? She is not an elder. She is not the eldest, etc. etc. Sorry...I'm getting on a soap box....this all is just so wrong. so wrong.
> Julie....you have our hearts! Candles and hearty vibes to you! Hugs galore! Carol il/oh


just checked my candle I lit this morning, is still burning -but it is way down inside! You are allowed your soap box!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh Angora! how hard the stairs are for you- and you make such light of it- so sorry the lady fell onto concrete at the very least a bruise or two- hope for her sake not worse- but so glad you did not fall- I too would find it hard without a rail!


Yes, it's too bad it had to be with stairs like that. I guess when we are younger it isn't that big a problem.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> So glad the insurance will handle it, so glad that no children where in the yard.
> Yes, good idea to have the phone handy in case it is needed, hopefully it won't be, but better safe than sorry.
> Hugs.


It was very early morning :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Pup lover, I just roll out the crescent rolls, put about 8 or so of the dark chocolate chips (depending on the size of the chips, mine were rather large) up in the wider part of the triangle, then kind of hold the edges up as I roll them up, place the point down on the cookie sheet and bake as per package/recipe instructions. I didn't have any chocolate oozing out but got some with every bite. You could sprinkle with a little granulated sugar or a glaze or something if you wanted them sweeter, but I like them just plain with the dark choc. Panera and safe way sell them and they are just so expensive to buy that I thought to my self, "self, why don't you just make your own?" And my self said "why not?" So I did. lolol... :lol:


This is how they were in Paris. They would serve wonderful coffee with chocolate croissants for breakfast in the European Hotels. Since we lived in Germany we didn't get the hotels that cater to Americans. Sometimes no air conditioning. More often than not, no air.


----------



## jomacoy

pacer said:


> Jomacoy....Happy birthday and many blessings to you.
> 
> Thank you Pacer. Prayers and hugs and many Blessings for you. Jo


----------



## Poledra65

We have a store close by in Nebraska that does locally sourced items, and also natural and organic. They have locally grown produce and meat items, locally spun yarn, and they saw my market bag that I knitted for use at the farmers market( I was using it in their store) and requested that I make some to sell on consignment. So I am now working on market bags to get to them, so exciting.


----------



## Lurker 2

jomacoy said:


> So true. Promise I will not Lurk all the time! Still trying to get everyone sorted so I can jump in more often. Prayers and hugs continue.


Or you could do as Donna does (Southern Gal)- just leap in with your burning issues, but she is also very clever at remembering those she wants to mention- and Marge Whaples is another who just comes in from where she is at the time. I for instance have spent far too much time typing today!- instead of knitting! so there are disadvantages to keeping up!


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> This is how they were in Paris. They would serve wonderful coffee with chocolate croissants for breakfast in the European Hotels. Since we lived in Germany we didn't get the hotels that cater to Americans. Sometimes no air conditioning. More often than not, no air.


Oh that's not fun, too bad you weren't in Paris instead. But Germany has so many other beautiful things I guess that probably balances it out?


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Yes, it's too bad it had to be with stairs like that. I guess when we are younger it isn't that big a problem.


 :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

yippy, I finally caught up again. lol.

I had to work today and then when I got home I dragged Greg down to the basement to help me sort out stuff. I got about 3/4 of the way through all of that stuff. I have quite a lot to put out for a yard sale. We got rid of a lot of junk too. I don't have to work until tomorrow night. My plan is to go down there as soon as Gage's bus leaves and get the rest done. Yikes do we have a lot of junk.

Greg has done a great job of cleaning out the garage and we are getting the house done, slowly. We have a few vehicle carcasses to get rid of as well. Then we tackle the barn. Oh my word, will we ever get it all done????


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> We have a store close by in Nebraska that does locally sourced items, and also natural and organic. They have locally grown produce and meat items, locally spun yarn, and they saw my market bag that I knitted for use at the farmers market( I was using it in their store) and requested that I make some to sell on consignment. So I am now working on market bags to get to them, so exciting.


That sounds brilliant!


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> yippy, I finally caught up again. lol.
> 
> I had to work today and then when I got home I dragged Greg down to the basement to help me sort out stuff. I got about 3/4 of the way through all of that stuff. I have quite a lot to put out for a yard sale. We got rid of a lot of junk too. I don't have to work until tomorrow night. My plan is to go down there as soon as Gage's bus leaves and get the rest done. Yikes do we have a lot of junk.
> 
> Greg has done a great job of cleaning out the garage and we are getting the house done, slowly. We have a few vehicle carcasses to get rid of as well. Then we tackle the barn. Oh my word, will we ever get it all done????


it is like mountain climbing- it gets easier once you can see the summit- and going down the other side is a breeze.


----------



## jomacoy

SaxonLady said:


> Happy birthday Jomacoy!!! Hope it's a great one.


Thank you Saxon Lady, It has been a great one. Spent the day with family.


----------



## gagesmom

I am so happy we got the majority of the basement done. Relief is more like it. I have been dreading going down there. LOL.


Lurker 2 said:


> it is like mountain climbing- it gets easier once you can see the summit- and going down the other side is a breeze.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> yippy, I finally caught up again. lol.
> 
> I had to work today and then when I got home I dragged Greg down to the basement to help me sort out stuff. I got about 3/4 of the way through all of that stuff. I have quite a lot to put out for a yard sale. We got rid of a lot of junk too. I don't have to work until tomorrow night. My plan is to go down there as soon as Gage's bus leaves and get the rest done. Yikes do we have a lot of junk.
> 
> Greg has done a great job of cleaning out the garage and we are getting the house done, slowly. We have a few vehicle carcasses to get rid of as well. Then we tackle the barn. Oh my word, will we ever get it all done????


It actually sounds to me as if you are making fairly good and quick progress, I'm impressed that you are getting as much done while working and spending time with Gage and Greg. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jomacoy

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, jomacoy!
> 
> Thanks Sorlenna. Congrats on the news. A joyous occasion coming. Best wishes to them.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds brilliant!


Should be fun anyway. Hopefully they sell for a good price, we'll see. 
:thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Thanks Kaye. I just have to get things done. I can't sit around and wait til the last minute. I have to get this done and then I won't be so stressed over it being done in time.


Poledra65 said:


> It actually sounds to me as if you are making fairly good and quick progress, I'm impressed that you are getting as much done while working and spending time with Gage and Greg. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123

Pacer, Matthews drawing is breathtaking and professional. It could well be an illustration for a children's book. Has he thought of being an illustrator. I am sure your local librarian could help him research publish her's. I know writers market comes out yearly for writers. I believe their is a book of book companies for publishers also. Truly perfect for his talent and he could work from home.
Polders, well good for you selling your market baGs!


----------



## sassafras123

Pacer forgot to say how the expressions on dragons faces told a story. Esp. Love expression on baby dragon.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> I am so happy we got the majority of the basement done. Relief is more like it. I have been dreading going down there. LOL.


43 years worth of collecting is quite daunting- let alone the upheaval of getting it all organised- the (yard?) sale sounds like a necessary part of the process.


----------



## Ezenby

Pup lover said:


> What a fabulous dragon!!! Great job Matthew!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: very talented


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Thanks Kaye. I just have to get things done. I can't sit around and wait til the last minute. I have to get this done and then I won't be so stressed over it being done in time.


I have to agree with your thought process, the sooner it's done the sooner you can relax and not have to worry about if you'll be done in time. :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Yard sale/garage sale. I am hoping that it goes well and makes a bit of money for us.


Lurker 2 said:


> 43 years worth of collecting is quite daunting- let alone the upheaval of getting it all organised- the (yard?) sale sounds like a necessary part of the process.


----------



## Poledra65

Desert Joy, thank you, I do hope it goes better than expected.


----------



## Designer1234

Angora1 said:


> Safe trip Designer. Here are a few hats I took pictures of for you at the Fiber Festival since you have felted some hats.
> 
> Can't wait to hear all about your trip and if time permits, perhaps you could share some pictures from it. Main thing is to have a wonderful time as you look at your future home.


They are beautiful. I have a peacock feather I am going to try to put on one of my hats. I look forward to wearing them this winter. Thanks for thinking of me!

I know how frustrating it is not to be able to do stairs without a hand rail. We went the movie the other day. no handrail- dark movie I felt like a very old lady - (which I guess I am but don't realize it - I never would have gotten down those steps without falling if it hadn't been for Pat helping me. I hate it but nothing we can do I guess.

Anyway -- signing off. see you all later.


----------



## jomacoy

kehinkle said:


> Happy birthday JoMaCoy. Hope it was a good one.
> 
> Hi Kathy. Thank you. It was a very good one. Safe travels and don't forget to call when you are close again. Jo


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Yard sale/garage sale. I am hoping that it goes well and makes a bit of money for us.


I was confronting such when I thought I was moving to Australia- then I was unable to contemplate selling Ringo. That is what has sparked the whole problem with the one with fangs- She claims I love my dog more than my husband- but it is not that- it is the unconditional loving they give you- he is looking out for the cats at the moment- It has been a long day waiting for 'Polu as the family tend to call him- it is part of his title- Faleupolu- which just means that he is an orator from the Island of Upolu. People say I am a very patient person- I have really been exercising that trait today. JMHO.


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> Onthewingsofadove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All:
> I have just returned from London (Ontario) and I will update on my health situation at a more opportune time . Not quite as bad as we all feared.
> 
> So glad to hear from you. We were all concerned when we didn't hear from you for so long.
> Delighted to hear that your health situation is not as bad as you thought.
> Hugs,
> JuneK
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto and more hugs!
> 
> Dinner was nice but we could see a storm moving in again as we drove home; now it's thunder and lightning and yet more rain. :shock: We needed water, just not so much all in a short window! This time, though, I should be okay with my phone and internet. Whew. My poor old kitty is under the bed hunkered down. Bless his heart, he hates thunder.
> 
> Also thanks for the update on Sam--was getting worried but very good to know it's the computer and that his health is improving.
Click to expand...


----------



## gottastch

Spider said:


> I don't have a cast iron pan to make the round bread in, can I use something else???


Gee, Spider, I don't know what other pot, with a lid, will stand up to 450 degrees F...other than the cast iron. I tried putting some dough on a pizza stone and didn't like the crust as well but it would be a fun experiment...not many ingredients, if it didn't work, it wouldn't be a great expense. Let me know what you decide to do


----------



## gottastch

5mmdpns said:


> The croissant rolls are actually a butterhorn type of recipe. Joe P gave us his butterhorn recipe and it can be used for the apple thingy. Here it is:
> 
> 1 (1/4 oz) pckg. active dry yeast
> 1/2 cup plus 1 T sugar
> 1 cup warm water
> 3 eggs, well beaten
> 1/2 cup, plus 2T butter melted
> 1 t salt
> 4 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
> 
> Dissolve yeast and 1 T sugar in water, combine eggs, 1/2 cup butter/yeast mix. Stir in 3 cups flour w/a wooden spoon/add remaining flour/ should be soft/ cover w/plastic wrap fridge overnight.
> 
> Divide into 4 sections.
> 
> Roll out 12" circle brush melted butter on/cut w/pizza cutter like 8 pieces of a pie.
> 
> Roll up-put on cookie sheets brush butter over cover w/plastic
> let rise 2 hours
> 
> put oven at 375 degrees bake 10-12 min and should reap 32 butterhorns.


What do you do with the other 1/2 c. of sugar?


----------



## AZ Sticks

RookieRetiree said:


> Be sure you hold that oil drip pan close and steady!!


How funny- I was at a garage sale and bought a big aluminum oval roasting pan with handles on each end to replace the silly round plastic pan that he has used forever. It is so much easier to keep from spilling oil with the roaster.


----------



## Sorlenna

pacer said:


> Thanks. He is an awesome drawer.


Yes, he is! Great job on the dragon--would love to see more of his work and the yarn bowl. :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Goodnight ladies. I am off to bed.

Love and hugs to all.

Julie you are an amazing lady. Don't you ever forget it. I have my fingers crossed that Fale will be back.

Give Ringo a good scratching behind the ears for me.


----------



## Sorlenna

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no! I am so glad you did not go up any further! We do not have that much bubble wrap. No really, that is just plain scary, next year I think they need to come up with railings, that would seem to me to bee a safety violation. I am so glad that you are safe and had no incidents whilst there. Hugs and take it easy on that ankle.


Whew, yes, glad it was okay in the end (I think sometimes I need to wrap my shins in bubble wrap...klutz should have been my middle name). And lucky that lady was there to help (found myself wondering if she was on KP?). :-D


----------



## Sorlenna

gagesmom said:


> Greg has done a great job of cleaning out the garage and we are getting the house done, slowly. We have a few vehicle carcasses to get rid of as well. Then we tackle the barn. Oh my word, will we ever get it all done????


Of course you will, slowly and steadily, as you go! I am often thinking of how this place would go if we move...daunting, for sure...it surely doesn't take long to accumulate. When we moved in here, the kids and I were amazed at all the space we had, but now there's none left!

I think I'm going to work on the crochet scarf a bit and then head off to dreamland (hoping dreams are not crazy tonight as they have been lately). I know it's just been stress but sometimes that 'busy brain' is hard to get rid of at night. One step at a time!

Blessings & hugs to all!


----------



## AZ Sticks

sassafras123 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back from the Fiber Festival and the lecture by the Yarn Harlot, Stephanie McPhee was absolutely fabulous.
> 
> Angora, how fun. We saw her in Los Angelos.
> I'm worried about Sam too. Sending healing energy for Sam and computer.
> 
> AZ good for you to make your point while keeping your cool. Has Alan gotten diabetes from the prednisone?
> 
> 
> 
> No we haven't had any problem with his sugar levels.
Click to expand...


----------



## jomacoy

Pup lover said:


> Happy Birthday jomacoy!!
> 
> Thank you Pup. Hugs. Jo


----------



## jomacoy

Spider said:


> Pacer, what a talented son!!! That is way cool!,


"DITTO"


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> Wannabear - I am sorry you are having so much difficulty.
> 
> My Prayers are with you. I hope that things pick up for you and improve. Thoughts surround you. Shirley


Ditto and take care


----------



## AZ Sticks

pacer said:


> Okay Gwen, you need to let Marianne know that she needs to see this post. I am attempting to display Matthew's first commissioned drawing which he just finished. Hope everyone enjoys this as well.


This is great pacer - he should be very proud.


----------



## EJS

Poledra65 said:


> homemade creamer, thank you so much for posting that link.
> Sweet dreams.


I missed that post...could you share with me please? 
EJ


----------



## AZ Sticks

Angora1 said:


> AZ: Hugs accepted and right back atcha! Oh my, gum in the machine, forget washer or dryer, but what a mess. I could just picture that when you talked about the possibility, not taken, of running out of the house screaming and pulling your hair out. Glad DH cleaned it up. Was he also the guilty party :?: :shock:


In the dryer, and his gum, a whole package, in his pocket!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I was confronting such when I thought I was moving to Australia- then I was unable to contemplate selling Ringo. That is what has sparked the whole problem with the one with fangs- She claims I love my dog more than my husband- but it is not that- it is the unconditional loving they give you- he is looking out for the cats at the moment- It has been a long day waiting for 'Polu as the family tend to call him- it is part of his title- Faleupolu- which just means that he is an orator from the Island of Upolu. People say I am a very patient person- I have really been exercising that trait today. JMHO.


I think you've been exercising that trait where Lupe is concerned for quite some time, IMHO, after all you could have throttled her a couple of times, or at least poked her vigorously with a knitting needle. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> How funny- I was at a garage sale and bought a big aluminum oval roasting pan with handles on each end to replace the silly round plastic pan that he has used forever. It is so much easier to keep from spilling oil with the roaster.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Poledra65 said:


> Oh No!!!! I am very impressed that you were able to keep a civil tone, I would probably have been screaming. :shock: :evil:


I think I was in shock!


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Goodnight ladies. I am off to bed.
> 
> Love and hugs to all.
> 
> Julie you are an amazing lady. Don't you ever forget it. I have my fingers crossed that Fale will be back.
> 
> Give Ringo a good scratching behind the ears for me.


Thanks so much Melody! still waiting!


----------



## kehinkle

pacer said:


> Okay Gwen, you need to let Marianne know that she needs to see this post. I am attempting to display Matthew's first commissioned drawing which he just finished. Hope everyone enjoys this as well.


That is way beyond incredible. Your DS has such a wonderful talent. Is he tire of dragons? I have two children that love them. My DD1 had bought several postcard sized drawings from some guy at Renasanse (sp) fairs.

Seems I can't type or spell tonight.


----------



## darowil

Well I am back home- with plenty of TPs to catch up on. As well as other things as well. So will try to just read for a while and make very few comments- if I can manage that. Thugh I have read 10 pages of this TP without commenting!


----------



## sugarsugar

gottastch said:


> I have been working steadily on the swirl afghans on the knitting machine. I'm using up lots of my "stash" in hopes of getting things under control in my little craft room once again...plus it will be nice to have some gifts made ahead of time!
> 
> I decided to go for broke and used all the needles on my knitting machine (110) and made one of these in Red Heart Super Saver, ecru. My girlfriend's dad will be celebrating his 90th birthday and she decided to have a birthday party for him...in two weeks! It would be too hard to try to finish something by hand so I whipped out a big blanket for him in two days! He is always cold and with our impending winter on its way, I thought it would be something he would really like and use. Anyway, here is my little stash of blankets that need to be put away and my favorite pink and white swirl. The photo doesn't do it justice...the yarn is Bernat Baby Sport and the color is Tiny Tulips.


Wow, great job and those apple dumplings look good! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> Whew, yes, glad it was okay in the end (I think sometimes I need to wrap my shins in bubble wrap...klutz should have been my middle name). And lucky that lady was there to help (found myself wondering if she was on KP?). :-D


LOL!!! From the time I learned to walk to the last time I spoke to him before he passed, my dad always called me Grace because I would trip over my feet,or whatever else was around. I was forever running down the long hallway in base housing on ADAK Naval Base when I was little and mom said every day I would trip on my feet or the rug/carpet while running down that hall and have a bloody lip, but that I did it everytime anyway. lol :shock:  :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

EJS said:


> I missed that post...could you share with me please?
> EJ


Let me go back and see where she posted the link, oh, I have the link in evernote, just a sec. I'll just edit here.
Here it is, I had to go look for it. 
http://www.mrshappyhomemaker.com/2013/03/homemade-coffee-creamer-over-20-flavor-varieties/


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I think you've been exercising that trait where Lupe is concerned for quite some time, IMHO, after all you could have throttled her a couple of times, or at least poked her vigorously with a knitting needle.
> :thumbup:


mmmmmmm given the reaction to our visit to try and get the Police to help us- I don't think I would be above ground still. I could have pressed Criminal charges, but chose not to. Maybe it is me who is the more Christian than this vaunted one- you know turn the other cheek and all that. And if any man ask for your coat give him whatever it is- I gave away my concordance. 5mm's knows her Bible better- and my brain is tired...


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Well I am back home- with plenty of TPs to catch up on. As well as other things as well. So will try to just read for a while and make very few comments- if I can manage that. Thugh I have read 10 pages of this TP without commenting!


Welcome home darowil! lovely to see you back!


----------



## Railyn

Today I have been on and off the KTP many times as I have been concerned about Julie and Fale. It is amazing how concerned one becomes with long-distant friends. I can't begin to get my head around Lupi. She must be a very unhappy, angry person to act the way she does. Julie, I am amazed at your patience.
Many of the rest of the KTP have been in my notice today also. Hope everyone is on the mend.
We are getting ready for DH to have surgery on his hand this Wednesday. The dr. says it will be a slow heal. Hands heal slowly and DH is diabetic so has a double strike. 
Good night all, and find love and peace.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gosh! You ladies have been chatting up a storm the last 24 hours.... nearly 30 pages :shock: I am still about 20 behind.

Gwen i like your new avatar. You always look bubbly and happy.

Julie... sorry to hear that you are still waiting...  

Well todays forecast didnt quite turn out how it was forecast. This morning was lovely and sunny BUT this afternoon it is now windy and overcast. Oh well i guess they got it 50% right.


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> I think I was in shock!


LOL!! I'm sure you were or more like traumatized.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Well I am back home- with plenty of TPs to catch up on. As well as other things as well. So will try to just read for a while and make very few comments- if I can manage that. Thugh I have read 10 pages of this TP without commenting!


Welcome home Darowil!!! Hope you had a fantastic time, and can't wait to see pics. Hope that you haven't had any migraines lately. 
Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2

Railyn said:


> Today I have been on and off the KTP many times as I have been concerned about Julie and Fale. It is amazing how concerned one becomes with long-distant friends. I can't begin to get my head around Lupi. She must be a very unhappy, angry person to act the way she does. Julie, I am amazed at your patience.
> Many of the rest of the KTP have been in my notice today also. Hope everyone is on the mend.
> We are getting ready for DH to have surgery on his hand this Wednesday. The dr. says it will be a slow heal. Hands heal slowly and DH is diabetic so has a double strike.
> Good night all, and find love and peace.


we will send you bushels of healing energy for DH for Wednesday- don't forget to let us know how the operation goes? 
Mind you when I do get angry it is a case of watch your step! But I usually have to feel my cause is truly righteous, and I do need the family's help- just had not expected to be so totally side-lined by them. I am just so glad I am not going through all this in Australia. I spoke with Bronwen briefly this morning- she is proving such a blessing. She is busy working on her next Assignment so we spoke only for 4 minutes. But you are grateful for those that actually care- and Fale does fall into that category.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh! You ladies have been chatting up a storm the last 24 hours.... nearly 30 pages :shock: I am still about 20 behind.
> 
> Gwen i like your new avatar. You always look bubbly and happy.
> 
> Julie... sorry to hear that you are still waiting...
> 
> Well todays forecast didnt quite turn out how it was forecast. This morning was lovely and sunny BUT this afternoon it is now windy and overcast. Oh well i guess they got it 50% right.


I will ring Lamatia soon and check if she has heard anything.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> mmmmmmm given the reaction to our visit to try and get the Police to help us- I don't think I would be above ground still. I could have pressed Criminal charges, but chose not to. Maybe it is me who is the more Christian than this vaunted one- you know turn the other cheek and all that. And if any man ask for your coat give him whatever it is- I gave away my concordance. 5mm's knows her Bible better- and my brain is tired...


Yes, to true, and as we said earlier, we'll sit back and watch Karma get her eventually. Hope you get some rest. I'm off to bed, so will talk tomorrow, we are going to make a quick run to Cheyenne but will be home by one pm our time, so still early. Love and hugs, and pats.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Poledra65 said:


> We have a store close by in Nebraska that does locally sourced items, and also natural and organic. They have locally grown produce and meat items, locally spun yarn, and they saw my market bag that I knitted for use at the farmers market( I was using it in their store) and requested that I make some to sell on consignment. So I am now working on market bags to get to them, so exciting.


Oh Kaye that is wonderful - how fun to get that kind of recognition!


----------



## Poledra65

Railyn said:


> Today I have been on and off the KTP many times as I have been concerned about Julie and Fale. It is amazing how concerned one becomes with long-distant friends. I can't begin to get my head around Lupi. She must be a very unhappy, angry person to act the way she does. Julie, I am amazed at your patience.
> Many of the rest of the KTP have been in my notice today also. Hope everyone is on the mend.
> We are getting ready for DH to have surgery on his hand this Wednesday. The dr. says it will be a slow heal. Hands heal slowly and DH is diabetic so has a double strike.
> Good night all, and find love and peace.


As long as it heals. Prayers that the surgery goes better than good and that he heals quicker than planned, but especially that it heals well and without complications. Hugs Railyn.


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Kaye that is wonderful - how fun to get that kind of recognition!


Thank you, yes, it's exciting, I hope to have two done by Thursday to take over, then I ordered some cotton from Craftsy for 1.80/skein during their last sale so will make a bunch more up from that.  I'll take pictures of them and let you all know how it goes. 
Night.


----------



## Poledra65

Oh good Julie, hopefully she will at least have some solid information for you so that at least you know what is going on and when. 
Hugs, now I really am heading to bed. 
Night.


----------



## AZ Sticks

gagesmom said:


> yippy, I finally caught up again. lol.
> 
> I had to work today and then when I got home I dragged Greg down to the basement to help me sort out stuff. I got about 3/4 of the way through all of that stuff. I have quite a lot to put out for a yard sale. We got rid of a lot of junk too. I don't have to work until tomorrow night. My plan is to go down there as soon as Gage's bus leaves and get the rest done. Yikes do we have a lot of junk.
> 
> Greg has done a great job of cleaning out the garage and we are getting the house done, slowly. We have a few vehicle carcasses to get rid of as well. Then we tackle the barn. Oh my word, will we ever get it all done????


Yes you will. One item at a time. I love the shows where they clean out a room and fix it up.... 3 piles - keep - trash - sell.... And after the sale everything left is donated!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Poledra65 said:


> It actually sounds to me as if you are making fairly good and quick progress, I'm impressed that you are getting as much done while working and spending time with Gage and Greg. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! I'm sure you were or more like traumatized.


  :shock:


----------



## jomacoy

Lurker 2 said:


> Or you could do as Donna does (Southern Gal)- just leap in with your burning issues, but she is also very clever at remembering those she wants to mention- and Marge Whaples is another who just comes in from where she is at the time. I for instance have spent far too much time typing today!- instead of knitting! so there are disadvantages to keeping up!


Yes I will have to start taking notes. Then I can remember all that I want to say to each one. Have sent up prayers for so many who did not know I had them in my prayers. Have laughed and cried too. Have so enjoyed seeing pictures of far off places I will never see in person. Gardens and just so much. I don't knit(on my bucket list) I crochet and sew a little. But so love seeing every ones knits. I spend too much time reading every day that I should be doing other things. Since I retired this past January I have just enjoyed doing what ever I want and when I want. Will start being more constructive one day. In no hurry as I live alone with my fur baby and have plenty of time for what ever I decide to do. Hugs and prayers. Jo


----------



## AZ Sticks

Railyn said:


> Today I have been on and off the KTP many times as I have been concerned about Julie and Fale. It is amazing how concerned one becomes with long-distant friends. I can't begin to get my head around Lupi. She must be a very unhappy, angry person to act the way she does. Julie, I am amazed at your patience.
> Many of the rest of the KTP have been in my notice today also. Hope everyone is on the mend.
> We are getting ready for DH to have surgery on his hand this Wednesday. The dr. says it will be a slow heal. Hands heal slowly and DH is diabetic so has a double strike.
> Good night all, and find love and peace.


Will keep your DH in my thoughts for Wed. I hope that his healing is swift and complete.


----------



## kehinkle

Had to get on tonight to catch up in case the week gets busy. 

Welcome back to ours sisters who have been gone a bit. Trish, glad to hear it wasn't as bad as you feared. Jo, will let you know when I get back your way. 

Did some crocheting and knitting today. Even found time to start reading one of the books I bought. Have the Christmas stocking almost done. Just used the toe up sock pattern with fewer sts. Ran out of yarn on DGS's present, so either need to do a bit of adjusting or go to Hobby Lobby tomorrow. Saw one today in Joplin. 

Hope everyone has a good week. Julie, still cheering for you. Hope Fale makes it home before they leave. Glad to hear that Sam is doing better healthwise. 

Prayers to all, 

OH Kathy


----------



## jomacoy

Kathy will be waiting to hear from you when you head this way. Be safe. 
Time to call it a day and get to bed. 11:38 pm here. Very tired. many hugs and prayers for all. See y'all tomorrow. Hope all have a good night/day where ever you are. Jo


----------



## Ezenby

AZ Sticks said:


> How funny- I was at a garage sale and bought a big aluminum oval roasting pan with handles on each end to replace the silly round plastic pan that he has used forever. It is so much easier to keep from spilling oil with the roaster.


so clever....DH is amazed at females...using our what if"


----------



## Ezenby

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, yes, it's exciting, I hope to have two done by Thursday to take over, then I ordered some cotton from Craftsy for 1.80/skein during their last sale so will make a bunch more up from that.  I'll take pictures of them and let you all know how it goes.
> Night.


waiting for your pictures. Happy for you and sending wishes of success.


----------



## Ezenby

AZ Sticks said:


> Yes you will. One item at a time. I love the shows where they clean out a room and fix it up.... 3 piles - keep - trash - sell.... And after the sale everything left is donated!


when my sister moved she had the three piles. The donated items was hugh but went to the church for their yard sale...yipee for her.


----------



## Ezenby

West coast of US saying good night.


----------



## Lurker 2

jomacoy said:


> Yes I will have to start taking notes. Then I can remember all that I want to say to each one. Have sent up prayers for so many who did not know I had them in my prayers. Have laughed and cried too. Have so enjoyed seeing pictures of far off places I will never see in person. Gardens and just so much. I don't knit(on my bucket list) I crochet and sew a little. But so love seeing every ones knits. I spend too much time reading every day that I should be doing other things. Since I retired this past January I have just enjoyed doing what ever I want and when I want. Will start being more constructive one day. In no hurry as I live alone with my fur baby and have plenty of time for what ever I decide to do. Hugs and prayers. Jo


looks like my future may be similar- I say thank you to God I did not 'get rid' of my dog. KP and the KTP can take a lot of time! hugs and prayers for you too!


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks Kathy!



kehinkle said:


> Had to get on tonight to catch up in case the week gets busy.
> 
> Welcome back to ours sisters who have been gone a bit. Trish, glad to hear it wasn't as bad as you feared. Jo, will let you know when I get back your way.
> 
> Did some crocheting and knitting today. Even found time to start reading one of the books I bought. Have the Christmas stocking almost done. Just used the toe up sock pattern with fewer sts. Ran out of yarn on DGS's present, so either need to do a bit of adjusting or go to Hobby Lobby tomorrow. Saw one today in Joplin.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week. Julie, still cheering for you. Hope Fale makes it home before they leave. Glad to hear that Sam is doing better healthwise.
> 
> Prayers to all,
> 
> OH Kathy


----------



## Pontuf

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Kaye that is wonderful - how fun to get that kind of recognition!


kaye this is fantastic! Can I buy one?

Xo
Pontuf


----------



## Pontuf

Kathy,what books did you buy?



kehinkle said:


> Had to get on tonight to catch up in case the week gets busy.
> 
> Welcome back to ours sisters who have been gone a bit. Trish, glad to hear it wasn't as bad as you feared. Jo, will let you know when I get back your way.
> 
> Did some crocheting and knitting today. Even found time to start reading one of the books I bought. Have the Christmas stocking almost done. Just used the toe up sock pattern with fewer sts. Ran out of yarn on DGS's present, so either need to do a bit of adjusting or go to Hobby Lobby tomorrow. Saw one today in Joplin.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week. Julie, still cheering for you. Hope Fale makes it home before they leave. Glad to hear that Sam is doing better healthwise.
> 
> Prayers to all,
> 
> OH Kathy


----------



## Pontuf

I'm so tired ii am going to sleep. Another MRI early tomorrow and then the neurologist.
Off tuesday. Another MRI on wednesday and consult with surgeon. Surgery on friday. night in ICU and then back home


XO
pontuf


----------



## Pontuf

Kathy are you in Missouri?



kehinkle said:


> Had to get on tonight to catch up in case the week gets busy.
> 
> Welcome back to ours sisters who have been gone a bit. Trish, glad to hear it wasn't as bad as you feared. Jo, will let you know when I get back your way.
> 
> Did some crocheting and knitting today. Even found time to start reading one of the books I bought. Have the Christmas stocking almost done. Just used the toe up sock pattern with fewer sts. Ran out of yarn on DGS's present, so either need to do a bit of adjusting or go to Hobby Lobby tomorrow. Saw one today in Joplin.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week. Julie, still cheering for you. Hope Fale makes it home before they leave. Glad to hear that Sam is doing better healthwise.
> 
> Prayers to all,
> 
> OH Kathy


----------



## Pontuf

Kathy are you in Missouri?



kehinkle said:


> Had to get on tonight to catch up in case the week gets busy.
> 
> Welcome back to ours sisters who have been gone a bit. Trish, glad to hear it wasn't as bad as you feared. Jo, will let you know when I get back your way.
> 
> Did some crocheting and knitting today. Even found time to start reading one of the books I bought. Have the Christmas stocking almost done. Just used the toe up sock pattern with fewer sts. Ran out of yarn on DGS's present, so either need to do a bit of adjusting or go to Hobby Lobby tomorrow. Saw one today in Joplin.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week. Julie, still cheering for you. Hope Fale makes it home before they leave. Glad to hear that Sam is doing better healthwise.
> 
> Prayers to all,
> 
> OH Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> I'm so tired ii am going to sleep. Another MRI early tomorrow and then the neurologist.
> Off tuesday. Another MRI on wednesday and consult with surgeon. Surgery on friday. night in ICU and then back home
> 
> 
> XO
> pontuf


Be strong! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

flyty1n said:


> Have had to up the dose of Panadol, and can never remember what that is in America. (because of the nerve pain in my hips- Julie said.
> Be very careful with the Panadol..acetaminophen or Tylenol in the USA. Check the warning on the bottle. It says, "Liver warning..this product contains acetaminophen. THE MAXIMUM daily does is 6 caplets (3000mg) in 24 hours. Sever liver damage can occur if you take more than this amount, other drugs containing this drug, or 3 or more alcoholic drinks in a day." I don't worry about the alcohol with you, but liver damage resulting from this drug is very real. Sorry to be such a spoil sport but I have seen the liver damage from even smaller amounts of this drug.


But taken in the correct dosage it is a very safe drug (other than those with liver damage already or allergies) and can be taken long term without any real risk BUT the recommended dosage must not be exceeded. Clearly there will always be exceptions- but they are not common with this drug. Much safer than anti-inflammatories which are so often used.


----------



## sugarsugar

AZ Sticks said:


> Sending hugs to all- DH wants to change the oil in the truck, so I am off to play helper! Let's all be good to ourselves this week! Luv- AZ


 :thumbup: And eeuugh, gume in the dryer ! :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Just quickly, folks, I have just spoken with Sam- he is much better physically but still (obviously) without his computer. He will probably ring Ron the computer man tomorrow- so he may be back soon in his inimitable manner!


 :thumbup: Good to hear he is much better!


----------



## sugarsugar

pacer said:


> Okay Gwen, you need to let Marianne know that she needs to see this post. I am attempting to display Matthew's first commissioned drawing which he just finished. Hope everyone enjoys this as well.


Very good job... he has talent for sure :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Kaye, for the good wishes for Tim.
> 
> I appreciate knowing that you all care about him. Talking about his circumstances sometimes helps others to bear up with those with special needs within their circle of family and friends.
> 
> Joy


Joy, I am so sorry it has taken me such an age to respond, as I definitely come in the category of those who have been helped and inspired by Tim's story and by your continuing help and support for him. I did try to post a reply yesterday, but the battery on my iPad was too low to allow me to post. Once it was charged up a bit, the Wi-Fi connection on the campsite where we were staying had died. Once we arrived home, it was to be greeted with news of a new birth in the family, so much of the evening was spent phoning and texting to pass word down the chain!

Never mind, I am here now! As you know, but others at the tea party may not, my grandson Ben suffers from a variety of physical and learning difficulties, loosely described as Global Developmental Delay. He will be 5 at the end of this week and recently started school, at the village primary school where his siblings and older cousin are pupils. He has full-time learning support and so far, is thoroughly enjoying it. When asked what he has done at school, his usual response is 'playing'! Last week he was the proud recipient of a Gold Star for 'good counting'.

His problems are far milder that Tim's, at least on the physical level. What he is capable of achieving, only time will tell. But it is a real inspiration to hear about Tim and to know that, with so much against him, he has achieved so much.

Please keep us posted, Joy. You are a very special person, and Tim is a truly inspiring young man.


----------



## darowil

budasha said:


> My DH has taken a turn for the worst. He now gets lost in the house and I have to lead him around. It's so sad to see this happening to someone you love. He just seemed to get worse in the last couple of days. I have to go to the drugstore now and I hate leaving him alone. He has to wear the lifeline all the time in case he falls when I'm not around. Will sign off for now.


This could have been said as I am a couple of days behind- but a sudden drop in mental state like this is often a sign of an infection (usually urinary) so if you haven't already get him checked out by the doctor. Aand with people who are already confused often it is the first sign of an infection as they can't say they feel unwell.

I see it has been suggested


----------



## KateB

Pontuf said:


> I'm so tired ii am going to sleep. Another MRI early tomorrow and then the neurologist.
> Off tuesday. Another MRI on wednesday and consult with surgeon. Surgery on friday. night in ICU and then back home
> 
> 
> XO
> pontuf


Every good wish for a successful outcome, Charlotte. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Spider

Hugs to you charlotteA!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

A lazy good morning from Monday, I slept til nearly ten, but feel much better today.

Julie you are constantly in my thoughts, sending you loads of hugs.

For all those with health problem healing vibes coming you way.

Wishing you all a good week and here's Monday's photos......


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Well I am back home- with plenty of TPs to catch up on. As well as other things as well. So will try to just read for a while and make very few comments- if I can manage that. Thugh I have read 10 pages of this TP without commenting!


Welcome back!


----------



## sugarsugar

Pontuf said:


> I'm so tired ii am going to sleep. Another MRI early tomorrow and then the neurologist.
> Off tuesday. Another MRI on wednesday and consult with surgeon. Surgery on friday. night in ICU and then back home
> 
> 
> XO
> pontuf


Good luck, thinking of you. Take it easy.


----------



## SaxonLady

Lurker 2 said:


> They also took the cattle out to pasture after morning milking and brought them home in the afternoon- the reason they come up
> fluffy' sometimes is because in the early 19 hundreds the Welsh farmers bred them with the little sheltie so they would work the sheep too.


It's nice that they were bred for good reasons, rather than that fanciers like certain 'quirks'


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a chilly Great Bend, we are currently at 2.7c/ 37f. A little nippy for sure, will have to drive the teens to the bus. 

Coffee is served.


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> Breakfast brought happy news--older son & GF are now officially engaged. Must get started planning a wedding gift for next year!


Congrats- how exciting for you. That will help you feel better I'm sure.


----------



## SaxonLady

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping that at the very least- I love the smiley new avatar!


I love the way it lights up her face. Love it.


----------



## Poledra65

Pontuf said:


> kaye this is fantastic! Can I buy one?
> 
> Xo
> Pontuf


Well certainly, you just need to PM me what color. 
Hugs.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a chilly Great Bend, we are currently at 2.7c/ 37f. A little nippy for sure, will have to drive the teens to the bus.
> 
> Coffee is served.


Hi Caren, love the rubiks cube. The only way I could do one was to peel the colours off and re stick them!! Somehow don't think that was quite the right way to do it. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

Pontuf said:


> I'm so tired ii am going to sleep. Another MRI early tomorrow and then the neurologist.
> Off tuesday. Another MRI on wednesday and consult with surgeon. Surgery on friday. night in ICU and then back home
> 
> 
> XO
> pontuf


Charlotte, I so hope and pray that all goes as planned. Keeping you in prayers and hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> A lazy good morning from Monday, I slept til nearly ten, but feel much better today.
> 
> Julie you are constantly in my thoughts, sending you loads of hugs.
> 
> For all those with health problem healing vibes coming you way.
> 
> Wishing you all a good week and here's Monday's photos......


Beautiful pictures. 
What, not enough bubble wrap? lolol, That and getting up in those things probably wasn't easy for the kids let alone adults. lolol Maybe the next KAP do you think? Hey Gwen.....lol!!!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a chilly Great Bend, we are currently at 2.7c/ 37f. A little nippy for sure, will have to drive the teens to the bus.
> 
> Coffee is served.


I'll take both of those thank you, at the same time even, I need them this morning.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, love the rubiks cube. The only way I could do one was to peel the colours off and re stick them!! Somehow don't think that was quite the right way to do it. :roll:


LOLOL!!! :shock:


----------



## Poledra65

Well, since it's only 4am, had to get DH off to work, he had to go to Oden, Ne and pick up a load then take that to Denver, I thought I'd check in here and get caught up, was intending to go back to bed but now I can't decide if I'm sleepy enough to sleep or not. Guess I'll go and see if I fall asleep, if not, I'll be back soon. Have a great day to all that are already starting their day, well, and anybody that starts their day before I come back.


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Back from the Fiber Festival and the lecture by the Yarn Harlot, Stephanie McPhee was absolutely fabulous. What a comedian she is but she also gave us some important information, such as knitting actually, really is therapeutic. Releases endorphines unless you are doing lace knitting. LOL The lady sitting next to me was knitting from silk hankies and it was soooooo soft. I definitely want to do that. I will post some pictures tomorrow after I get some rest. Hugs to all.


She's great to read so hearing her must have been really good- and funny as well. She manages to say some really interesting things while making you laugh.
A bit like Gigi who always manages to find hte funny side to things- don't think I have seen her posting this week come to think of it. Is she OK. Need to go back over the week or so to see what I have missed but haven't even managed to get this weeks caught up yet.


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> Okay Gwen, you need to let Marianne know that she needs to see this post. I am attempting to display Matthew's first commissioned drawing which he just finished. Hope everyone enjoys this as well.


He's very talented. That looks very professional!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> A lazy good morning from Monday, I slept til nearly ten, but feel much better today.
> 
> Julie you are constantly in my thoughts, sending you loads of hugs.
> 
> For all those with health problem healing vibes coming you way.
> 
> Wishing you all a good week and here's Monday's photos......


Thank you so much Purplefi- your photos and good wishes and hugs are much appreciated- hugs for you! 
I see what you mean about the Sumo suits!!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Keeping you in my prayers and hugs....one night in ICU and Home sounds like good news. Thinking good thoughts.



Pontuf said:


> I'm so tired ii am going to sleep. Another MRI early tomorrow and then the neurologist.
> Off tuesday. Another MRI on wednesday and consult with surgeon. Surgery on friday. night in ICU and then back home
> 
> 
> XO
> pontuf


----------



## Lurker 2

SaxonLady said:


> It's nice that they were bred for good reasons, rather than that fanciers like certain 'quirks'


I have heard it said out here that they were bred with the pomeranian and that was why they were fluffy at times - but the source of that mis-information was rather a 'scatter-brain' - mind you corgis have mixed with many breeds- noticeably terriers- but this is not intentional as was the cross to the sheltie.
Good morning to you, Saxon Lady!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a chilly Great Bend, we are currently at 2.7c/ 37f. A little nippy for sure, will have to drive the teens to the bus.
> 
> Coffee is served.


The Rubic cube appeals to me- thanks Caren- I see you are chilly- was just about to ask you!!!!


----------



## flyty1n

Glad to hear from Charlotte and Julie and see the neat pictures. I'm keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers this day. It's 0425 and time for me to crawl into the shower and get ready for work. I was just checking up on all of you, my other sisters and brothers.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, love the rubiks cube. The only way I could do one was to peel the colours off and re stick them!! Somehow don't think that was quite the right way to do it. :roll:


I usually can't manage more than two sides the same- but that sounds delightful 'lateral thinking' Purplefi!!!!!


----------



## Designer1234

pacer said:


> Okay Gwen, you need to let Marianne know that she needs to see this post. I am attempting to display Matthew's first commissioned drawing which he just finished. Hope everyone enjoys this as well.


Fantastic! I hope he keeps on with it. His shading is outstanding - which is what makes it look real. Tell him 
bravo!!! Shirley


----------



## darowil

pacer said:


> Okay Gwen, you need to let Marianne know that she needs to see this post. I am attempting to display Matthew's first commissioned drawing which he just finished. Hope everyone enjoys this as well.


Wow thats a great picture he's drawn.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> She's great to read so hearing her must have been really good- and funny as well. She manages to say some really interesting things while making you laugh.
> A bit like Gigi who always manages to find hte funny side to things- don't think I have seen her posting this week come to think of it. Is she OK. Need to go back over the week or so to see what I have missed but haven't even managed to get this weeks caught up yet.


No she definitely has not posted this week- have not checked back on her postings.


----------



## Designer1234

darowil said:


> Congrats- how exciting for you. That will help you feel better I'm sure.


nice to see you posting Margaret -- I am heading out in a few minutes - see everyone next weekend.


----------



## Designer1234

darowil said:


> Congrats- how exciting for you. That will help you feel better I'm sure.


nice to see you posting Margaret -- I am heading out in a few minutes - see everyone next weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2

Happy Birthday to HandyFamily

Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday dear Kati
Happy Birthday to you!

Kati is from Bulgaria and when she drops by usually contributes the most amazing illustrated recipes.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, love the rubiks cube. The only way I could do one was to peel the colours off and re stick them!! Somehow don't think that was quite the right way to do it. :roll:


Hi, I never had luck with them myself. Mum got my brother one when they first came out. He figured it out in less than ten minutes. I was a peel and rearrange girl too. :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> The Rubic cube appeals to me- thanks Caren- I see you are chilly- was just about to ask you!!!!


Oh yes a bit chilly even inside as the furnace was thinking it didn't need to come on. It is on now that I have adjusted it. According to the radio it has warmed up about three degrees already bringing it up to the current temperature.


----------



## Designer1234

darowil said:


> But taken in the correct dosage it is a very safe drug (other than those with liver damage already or allergies) and can be taken long term without any real risk BUT the recommended dosage must not be exceeded. Clearly there will always be exceptions- but they are not common with this drug. Much safer than anti-inflammatories which are so often used.


Margaret that is exactly what my Doctor said. I was concerned because I use it when necessary for my shoulder. He said that as long as I stay under the full amount allowed it won't cause me any problems. He doesn't want to give me an anti inflammatories.

I always try to take about half the allowed dosage at the very most and never take the full daily dosage. I don't think I could manage without the tylenol. Better than an addictive pain killer. At least it dulls the pain and makes it possible for me to function. I actually think with me it is the arthritis that causes so much pain rather than the tendon separation. I will go back and get more information from him as I was not prepared to know what to ask when he told me about the separation of the major tendon in the shoulder.

It is feeling better now that I know what exactly I should and should not do.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> What beautiful hats- I love the embellishment on the bottom one!


Doesn't it remind you a little of PurpleFi's bags? That's the first thing I thought of when I saw the embellishments!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Sounds like a very entertaining talk!! Great to have someone who is funny!
that poor sheep in the first picture looks like he's just 'enduring'. But if it's the same one in the second, perhaps the shearer hit a calm, pleasure spot!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Oh yes a bit chilly even inside as the furnace was thinking it didn't need to come on. It is on now that I have adjusted it. According to the radio it has warmed up about three degrees already bringing it up to the current temperature.


Meanwhile inside we are at 69.9F (20.4 C according to my other thermometer and 14.4 C outside) but they are predicting very heavy rain.


----------



## darowil

jheiens said:


> As for Tim coming to the KAP next Fall, I wondered about sensory over-load from the sheer numbers of us and our conversations bombarding him all at once. Mom doesn't think it would be that much of a problem for him; but there is always the question about dates and school sessions crossing one another. But we will see. His one-on-one social skills are usually impressive but groups of more than five or so can overwhelm him. You all are most kind.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Certainly sensory overload could be a problem- so I think it would partly depend on how he was feeling at the time (I know there are times when Maryanne is too fragile to cope with it and other times when she would thrive). But what if he had a place he knew he could go to if he needed to where he could be left alone? Can't remember how old he is- is he old enough to leave by himself at times so he doesn't need to spend the whole weekend surrounded by people?

Maryanne is going through a fragile time at the moment (not helped by her parents and her sister daring to all be away for 4 days all at the same time). And tomorrow she is going on a field trip for Uni (I would have discouraged it but it is complusary and there is no guarenntee that she will be any better next year). That reminds me- I need to email a friend of mine who is a doctor in the town she is staying in. See if she is there currently, as I told MAryanne if she needs to see a docotr seeing someone she has met and who knows me and Vicky could help her. One of Vicky's student placements was with this friend of mine and now she is Vicky's 'lecturer' in a Masters of Clinical Education she has started. This on top of her Paediatric training. As if one wasn't enough when working full time (and long hours at that).


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> A lazy good morning from Monday, I slept til nearly ten, but feel much better today.
> 
> Julie you are constantly in my thoughts, sending you loads of hugs.
> 
> For all those with health problem healing vibes coming you way.
> 
> Wishing you all a good week and here's Monday's photos......


Good morning, love the photos. I can see why you didn't join in might have been a bit too much.

Glad you are feeling better, have a wonderful day.


----------



## jknappva

When I went to the lecture we had to do stairs to get up in the Grandstand. Once up there lots more stairs so I sat at the side in the first row to avoid more stairs. No railings in the Grandstand. After a lady helped me with a few of the different levels getting down to the stairs to leave, I saw that 2 ladies had fallen in the Grandstand where there were no railings. I know I sure felt unsteady. Sadly, I think the one lady was hurt from the look on her face and she would have gone down the stairs onto cement. I sure hope she is ok. I could really identify with her. Just glad I stayed in the first row.[/quote]

Before I was confined to the wheelchair, I always avoided places like that. My balance has never been that good and heights frighten me so no railings mean just another way to FALL!
Glad you made it safely!
JuneK


----------



## SaxonLady

Lurker 2 said:


> I have heard it said out here that they were bred with the pomeranian and that was why they were fluffy at times - but the source of that mis-information was rather a 'scatter-brain' - mind you corgis have mixed with many breeds- noticeably terriers- but this is not intentional as was the cross to the sheltie.
> Good morning to you, Saxon Lady!


most mixtures are purely accidental; but, as you may have noticed, I hate inbreeding or breeding for an unnatural trait.


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Poledra, I really did have issues with the ankle but I didn't go down. Phew, that was a relief, but it was really swollen and sore. Took my time and kept my eyes to the ground a lot to be sure of footing. I can't tell you how thankful I was for that lady that took my arm negotiating off the step I was sitting on and the different levels. I felt silly needing her help and wanted to refuse but I couldn't. I really needed it. What a sweet lady.


So glad you had help...she's a real friend although a stranger!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Margaret that is exactly what my Doctor said. I was concerned because I use it when necessary for my shoulder. He said that as long as I stay under the full amount allowed it won't cause me any problems. He doesn't want to give me an anti inflammatories.
> 
> I always try to take about half the allowed dosage at the very most and never take the full daily dosage. I don't think I could manage without the tylenol. Better than an addictive pain killer. At least it dulls the pain and makes it possible for me to function. I actually think with me it is the arthritis that causes so much pain rather than the tendon separation. I will go back and get more information from him as I was not prepared to know what to ask when he told me about the separation of the major tendon in the shoulder.
> 
> It is feeling better now that I know what exactly I should and should not do.


That is good Shirley, that the information is helping you.
I also am not able to use anti-inflamatories Possibly because of being on Warfarin- but my system is handling things a lot better now I take some meds am, and some pm. I can for instance tell now when I am late with the beta blocker. yesterday morning- I had switched off the alarm but failed to take the dose until an hour later- but could feel my heart playing up. the Panadol/Tylenol is best taken as regularly as you can manage- my brother found after his heart operation, that being out of 'sync' even by as little as 15 minutes could greatly affect the outcome.


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> Glad to hear from Charlotte and Julie and see the neat pictures. I'm keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers this day. It's 0425 and time for me to crawl into the shower and get ready for work. I was just checking up on all of you, my other sisters and brothers.


Hope you have an enjoyable day- we are an hour away from Tuesday!


----------



## jknappva

jomacoy said:


> Thanks June. A very good day!


Fantastic!! Now just keep the celebrations going for another week or so!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Doesn't it remind you a little of PurpleFi's bags? That's the first thing I thought of when I saw the embellishments!
> JuneK


Now that you mention it- yes!


----------



## gagesmom

Morning ladies. 7:00am here. Time to get Gage up in a few minutes to get him ready for school.

I have one Minion hat done, another the same size on the needles and a smaller one to make before Wednesday. My friend has sold them at her work. Woo hoo, paid to do what I love :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Greg has done a great job of cleaning out the garage and we are getting the house done, slowly. We have a few vehicle carcasses to get rid of as well. Then we tackle the barn. Oh my word, will we ever get it all done????[/quote]

Cheer up!! You will eventually get to the end!! I'm glad you don't have to rush to move. That's a relief.
But I know you want to get the clearing out over and done with!
JuneK


----------



## gagesmom

Definately, then I can take a deep breath of relief.


jknappva said:


> Greg has done a great job of cleaning out the garage and we are getting the house done, slowly. We have a few vehicle carcasses to get rid of as well. Then we tackle the barn. Oh my word, will we ever get it all done????


Cheer up!! You will eventually get to the end!! I'm glad you don't have to rush to move. That's a relief.
But I know you want to get the clearing out over and done with!
JuneK[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2

SaxonLady said:


> most mixtures are purely accidental; but, as you may have noticed, I hate inbreeding or breeding for an unnatural trait.


absolutely agree! a lot of the problems I have with my boy stem from his being inbred- which no longer shows up on the pedigrees issued- I bought him sight unseen- thought I could trust the breeder- but he is learning to listen to me and copes with quite an array of commands now- but does miss having Fale around. But apparently in 2011 there were only 14 Cardigan Corgis registered even in Britain.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Morning ladies. 7:00am here. Time to get Gage up in a few minutes to get him ready for school.
> 
> I have one Minion hat done, another the same size on the needles and a smaller one to make before Wednesday. My friend has sold them at her work. Woo hoo, paid to do what I love :thumbup: :thumbup:


indeed a thumbs up Melody!


----------



## sugarsugar

gagesmom said:


> Morning ladies. 7:00am here. Time to get Gage up in a few minutes to get him ready for school.
> 
> I have one Minion hat done, another the same size on the needles and a smaller one to make before Wednesday. My friend has sold them at her work. Woo hoo, paid to do what I love :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Well I am back home- with plenty of TPs to catch up on. As well as other things as well. So will try to just read for a while and make very few comments- if I can manage that. Thugh I have read 10 pages of this TP without commenting!


Welcome back. Hope you had a grand time!
JuneK


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> When we moved in here, the kids and I were amazed at all the space we had, but now there's none left!


We didn't have much spare space when we moved in and don't seem to have anymore now even with 3 having moved out! (our 2 plus Vicky's primary school friend who boarded with us for 4 years while she went to Uni. In fact both ours left home before she finished and left!). My yarn takes up a lot more room than when we moved in- like I have a room to myself now, but David still uses most of the space Books take up a lot more space than yarn. And books don't leave when they are used (well David's don't). At least when you use the yarn it often leaves the house- or at least becomes clothes etc and so moves to a different category.


----------



## jknappva

We are getting ready for DH to have surgery on his hand this Wednesday. The dr. says it will be a slow heal. Hands heal slowly and DH is diabetic so has a double strike. 
Good night all, and find love and peace.[/quote]

Give your DH my best wishes for his hand surgery.
I'll be keeping him in prayers for quick healing and as little pain as possible.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

jomacoy said:


> Yes I will have to start taking notes. Then I can remember all that I want to say to each one. Have sent up prayers for so many who did not know I had them in my prayers. Have laughed and cried too. Have so enjoyed seeing pictures of far off places I will never see in person. Gardens and just so much. I don't knit(on my bucket list) I crochet and sew a little. But so love seeing every ones knits. I spend too much time reading every day that I should be doing other things. Since I retired this past January I have just enjoyed doing what ever I want and when I want. Will start being more constructive one day. In no hurry as I live alone with my fur baby and have plenty of time for what ever I decide to do. Hugs and prayers. Jo


isn't retirement wonderful!? And after working, it's your turn to do whatever pleases you! I'm so glad you're enjoying your time. I have spells of reading...and do nothing else. Then the same thing happens with knitting...I guess I have a one-track mind.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Pontuf said:


> I'm so tired ii am going to sleep. Another MRI early tomorrow and then the neurologist.
> Off tuesday. Another MRI on wednesday and consult with surgeon. Surgery on friday. night in ICU and then back home
> 
> 
> XO
> pontuf


Oh, Charlotte, your week is full. I will keep you in my prayers. Praying everything goes well and you heal quickly and painlessly.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> Margaret that is exactly what my Doctor said. I was concerned because I use it when necessary for my shoulder. He said that as long as I stay under the full amount allowed it won't cause me any problems. He doesn't want to give me an anti inflammatories.
> 
> I always try to take about half the allowed dosage at the very most and never take the full daily dosage. I don't think I could manage without the tylenol. Better than an addictive pain killer. At least it dulls the pain and makes it possible for me to function. I actually think with me it is the arthritis that causes so much pain rather than the tendon separation. I will go back and get more information from him as I was not prepared to know what to ask when he told me about the separation of the major tendon in the shoulder.
> 
> It is feeling better now that I know what exactly I should and should not do.


In fact taking it regularly so your levels stay up can be much more effective for chronic pain than trying to make do without it- often then you end up needing stonger pain relief and/or more!

Hope you have a lovely few days away- or had not sure just how much on real time I might be now. But almost finsihed this weeks (still 1 1/2 weeks to go!). But this will be all for today. Need to prepeare for tomorrows Bible Study and then head to bed.
And I have reache dthe end of this week!


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> A lazy good morning from Monday, I slept til nearly ten, but feel much better today.
> 
> Julie you are constantly in my thoughts, sending you loads of hugs.
> 
> For all those with health problem healing vibes coming you way.
> 
> Wishing you all a good week and here's Monday's photos......


The boys look like they're having so much fun!! I don't blame you for being a cheering spectator!! Boys do like to rumble and tumble!!!
thanks once again for your lovely garden pictures. And the cheerful viola!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a chilly Great Bend, we are currently at 2.7c/ 37f. A little nippy for sure, will have to drive the teens to the bus.
> 
> Coffee is served.


Yummy! AFter seeing that I think I'm ready for another cuppa!! 
37 is a little nippy...we're only 59 but just that little drop in overnight temps is an indication of autumn for us.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to HandyFamily
> 
> Happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday dear Kati
> Happy Birthday to you!
> 
> Kati is from Bulgaria and when she drops by usually contributes the most amazing illustrated recipes.


Thanks for the reminder of her birthday...hope she drops in long enough to see all our well wishes.
HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Kati!
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover

Poledra65 said:


> I know you didn't want to accept (acknowledge?) that you needed help, but think how really embarassed, and hurt you would be if you fell. Besides, everyone needs a hand now and then and you probably made her feel very good that she was able to help someone today.  I'm just glad you came out unscathed and the mystery woman has my undying gratitude.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

In case you've missed it today is HandyFamily's birthday.

Best wishes to you for a great day!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

Habu stainless steel yarn: Originally used as an industrial yarn to create oil filters! Now they are available as weavers, knitters and artists yarn! The core is stainless steel, and silk is wrapped around the core. Because of the stainless steel, there is memory in the yarn. You can create something unique and special! Twist it around! It will stay in that shape unless you straighten it out. It is easiest if you knit this yarn in 2 strands, however a lace stitch in a single stand is beautiful also. If you work in 2 strands you will be able to see slight variegation in the fabric. Habu A-20 works fine as a warp yarn for weavers too! It is a bit tricky so if you if it's your first time trying it use it as weft first. item #: A-20 or A-21 1/20 silk stainless steel content: 69% silk, 31% stainless steel (core) yardage: approx. 310 yds. weight: lace/weaving suggested epi for weaving: 30 suggested needle size for knitting: US no. 2-3 with 2 strands
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/glittrgirl/kusha-kusha-scarf-kit-78

I'm thinking this would be great for knit jewelry too. Just can't figure how many yards are in this.
Habu Textiles A-177 Super Fine Merino
How much? Aaaaah Here we go!
747 yards, 28 grams 1 skein = 747.0 yards (683.1m)
Colorway
28 Bordeaux


----------



## Cashmeregma

HAPPY Birthday Handy Family!!!!

Wishes winging their way to you across the ocean.


----------



## Pup lover

Poledra65 said:


> We have a store close by in Nebraska that does locally sourced items, and also natural and organic. They have locally grown produce and meat items, locally spun yarn, and they saw my market bag that I knitted for use at the farmers market( I was using it in their store) and requested that I make some to sell on consignment. So I am now working on market bags to get to them, so exciting.


Yay, congrats!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Well I am back home- with plenty of TPs to catch up on. As well as other things as well. So will try to just read for a while and make very few comments- if I can manage that. Thugh I have read 10 pages of this TP without commenting!


Welcome Home. You were missed. Can't wait to hear all about your trip.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 wrote:
We have a store close by in Nebraska that does locally sourced items, and also natural and organic. They have locally grown produce and meat items, locally spun yarn, and they saw my market bag that I knitted for use at the farmers market( I was using it in their store) and requested that I make some to sell on consignment. So I am now working on market bags to get to them, so exciting.
________________________________________
That is just so exciting. BRAVO Poledra. So nice to see good things happen.


----------



## NanaCaren

Happy Monday every one!!!


----------



## Kathleendoris

I mentioned earlier that we had had a new arrival in the family: my nephew and his partner have a little boy. As knitters, we all know that the arrival of a new baby is an important knitting event. Over the past couple of years, I have been trying to build up a stash of knitted blankets to present to newborn family and friends. It began when my daughter was expecting about 20 months ago. As she did not know the gender of the baby, I made a pink version and a blue version. As the blue turned out to be what was needed, I gave the pink one to a friend for her new granddaughter. In no time at all, we then found out that my niece was expecting a little girl, so that was easy! Then we were told that her brother's partner was pregnant, but they preferred no to know the sex of the baby, so I started again on a blue version and a pink. Meanwhile, my daughter announced that number 2 was due in January! I have completed a pink blanket and a blue blanket, but now find that not only is my great-nephew in need of a blue one, but that the baby due in the new year is also a boy! So, I need to get back to the needles and produce another blanket before mid-January. The master plan had been to avoid this sort of panic by always having something at the ready, but the babies are coming so fast that I can't keep up!


----------



## darowil

Kathleendoris said:


> The master plan had been to avoid this sort of panic by always having something at the ready, but the babies are coming so fast that I can't keep up!


The best laid plans... But the babies are delightful I'm sure. hard to get any other knitting done at this rate!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kathleendoris said:


> I mentioned earlier that we had had a new arrival in the family: my nephew and his partner have a little boy. As knitters, we all know that the arrival of a new baby is an important knitting event. Over the past couple of years, I have been trying to build up a stash of knitted blankets to present to newborn family and friends. It began when my daughter was expecting about 20 months ago. As she did not know the gender of the baby, I made a pink version and a blue version. As the blue turned out to be what was needed, I gave the pink one to a friend for her new granddaughter. In no time at all, we then found out that my niece was expecting a little girl, so that was easy! Then we were told that her brother's partner was pregnant, but they preferred no to know the sex of the baby, so I started again on a blue version and a pink. Meanwhile, my daughter announced that number 2 was due in January! I have completed a pink blanket and a blue blanket, but now find that not only is my great-nephew in need of a blue one, but that the baby due in the new year is also a boy! So, I need to get back to the needles and produce another blanket before mid-January. The master plan had been to avoid this sort of panic by always having something at the ready, but the babies are coming so fast that I can't keep up!


How special of you to do soooo much knitting for so many and it does seem to be not just raining, but pouring babies right now in your life. Hope we can see some photos of what must be some really lovely blankets.

Sounds like my family. My sister's 9 children are grown up and about 6 of the 9 are married now and all having children at the same time. In addition I have 6 brothers and sisters who all have children grown and having children. It's mind boggling so I have given up. I got to the weddings and showers and go in with Mom and my sister on a special gift. I did however, do a blanket for my sister's new grandchild as she has 10 grandsons all under the age of 6 and no granddaughter until now. Got a phone call last night and Briana is in labor, so any minute now she will have her granddaughter.


----------



## gagesmom

Heading back to bed for a bit. Talk to you soon. :-D :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pontuf wrote:
I'm so tired ii am going to sleep. Another MRI early tomorrow and then the neurologist.
Off tuesday. Another MRI on wednesday and consult with surgeon. Surgery on friday. night in ICU and then back home


XO
pontuf

Charlotte, you know we all have our arms around you and are praying for a successful surgery and a complete and fast recovery. Healing wishes send to you on Angels' wings.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Heading back to bed for a bit. Talk to you soon. :-D :-D


 :thumbup: 
See you soon. I might not be here though. DH and I might go out today.


----------



## NanaCaren

Kathleendoris said:


> The master plan had been to avoid this sort of panic by always having something at the ready, but the babies are coming so fast that I can't keep up!


Oh my goodness, it does seem that when one has a baby there are more to follow rather quickly. My family was like that, poor mum never had time to finish blankets so she made sweaters for the new ones. Then worked on blankets that were given as they were finished.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sounds like the blue is winning out!! We have a baby granddaughter expected in January also!! It's a thrilling time, but I wasn't as prepared as you and don't have a standby supply of knitted items available, so the needles are clicking.



Kathleendoris said:


> I mentioned earlier that we had had a new arrival in the family: my nephew and his partner have a little boy. As knitters, we all know that the arrival of a new baby is an important knitting event. Over the past couple of years, I have been trying to build up a stash of knitted blankets to present to newborn family and friends. It began when my daughter was expecting about 20 months ago. As she did not know the gender of the baby, I made a pink version and a blue version. As the blue turned out to be what was needed, I gave the pink one to a friend for her new granddaughter. In no time at all, we then found out that my niece was expecting a little girl, so that was easy! Then we were told that her brother's partner was pregnant, but they preferred no to know the sex of the baby, so I started again on a blue version and a pink. Meanwhile, my daughter announced that number 2 was due in January! I have completed a pink blanket and a blue blanket, but now find that not only is my great-nephew in need of a blue one, but that the baby due in the new year is also a boy! So, I need to get back to the needles and produce another blanket before mid-January. The master plan had been to avoid this sort of panic by always having something at the ready, but the babies are coming so fast that I can't keep up!


----------



## Kathleendoris

Angora1 said:


> Sounds like my family. My sister's 9 children are grown up and about 6 of the 9 are married now and all having children at the same time. In addition I have 6 brothers and sisters who all have children grown and having children. It's mind boggling so I have given up. I got to the weddings and showers and go in with Mom and my sister on a special gift. I did however, do a blanket for my sister's new grandchild as she has 10 grandsons all under the age of 6 and no granddaughter until now. Got a phone call last night and Briana is in labor, so any minute now she will have her granddaughter.


10 grandsons in a row sounds quite a lot! My daughter had been seriously hoping for a girl, as her mother-in-law already has 6 grandsons, but clearly, it is not to be! I was always uncomfortably aware that I was something of a disappointment to my parents and my mother-in-law, as I only had girls. Perhaps because of that I have always been determined to have no preference either way: whatever comes is welcomed and loved. After my 4 daughters, my first two grandchildren were girls, and when I phoned my mother to tell her about the arrival of the second of them, her response was "Well, I expect the other great-grandma is really pleased.", because she knew that there were a lot of boys on the other side of the family!


----------



## RookieRetiree

By the time our kids were born, my Mom was just Ho Hum about grandchildren...she had had 13 kids herself and there were over 30 grandchildren by then...so our kids were like P.S.'s. But, on my in-law's side, they had had 3 boys and there were 3 grandsons born when I was pregnant with our first daughter. She and her sister are the only girls and were treated like princesses. Our daughter has lost two babies - so we are happy and grateful for each and every one of them.



Kathleendoris said:


> 10 grandsons in a row sounds quite a lot! My daughter had been seriously hoping for a girl, as her mother-in-law already has 6 grandsons, but clearly, it is not to be! I was always uncomfortably aware that I was something of a disappointment to my parents and my mother-in-law, as I only had girls. Perhaps because of that I have always been determined to have no preference either way: whatever comes is welcomed and loved. After my 4 daughters, my first two grandchildren were girls, and when I phoned my mother to tell her about the arrival of the second of them, her response was "Well, I expect the other great-grandma is really pleased.", because she knew that there were a lot of boys on the other side of the family!


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Morning ladies. 7:00am here. Time to get Gage up in a few minutes to get him ready for school.
> 
> I have one Minion hat done, another the same size on the needles and a smaller one to make before Wednesday. My friend has sold them at her work. Woo hoo, paid to do what I love :thumbup: :thumbup:


Wonderful!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Happy Monday every one!!!


LOL!! Did you come take a picture of Mocha the Whippet? That's exactly how he looks when curled up sleeping and doesn't want to go out. lol :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Poledra65 wrote:
> We have a store close by in Nebraska that does locally sourced items, and also natural and organic. They have locally grown produce and meat items, locally spun yarn, and they saw my market bag that I knitted for use at the farmers market( I was using it in their store) and requested that I make some to sell on consignment. So I am now working on market bags to get to them, so exciting.
> ________________________________________
> That is just so exciting. BRAVO Poledra. So nice to see good things happen.


Thank you!


----------



## Poledra65

Kathleendoris said:


> I mentioned earlier that we had had a new arrival in the family: my nephew and his partner have a little boy. As knitters, we all know that the arrival of a new baby is an important knitting event. Over the past couple of years, I have been trying to build up a stash of knitted blankets to present to newborn family and friends. It began when my daughter was expecting about 20 months ago. As she did not know the gender of the baby, I made a pink version and a blue version. As the blue turned out to be what was needed, I gave the pink one to a friend for her new granddaughter. In no time at all, we then found out that my niece was expecting a little girl, so that was easy! Then we were told that her brother's partner was pregnant, but they preferred no to know the sex of the baby, so I started again on a blue version and a pink. Meanwhile, my daughter announced that number 2 was due in January! I have completed a pink blanket and a blue blanket, but now find that not only is my great-nephew in need of a blue one, but that the baby due in the new year is also a boy! So, I need to get back to the needles and produce another blanket before mid-January. The master plan had been to avoid this sort of panic by always having something at the ready, but the babies are coming so fast that I can't keep up!


Well congratulations on all the babies! I told my son that I was trying to marry him off here at the TP so if he didn't want a mystery wife that he'd better hurry up and find his own. :shock: lolol...He said not to worry, eventually I would have a grand baby or 3.  Thank God! I was a little worried there that he had no intentions of having babies at all. LOL
:roll:


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I have to leave the house in about 30 minutes so I'd best get dressed and something done with the mess on top of my head. Hope all have a great and safe day, full of love and happiness and healing for those who need it. 
It's raining here and 55F at the moment, supposed to get into the 60's though, think it's sweater weather.  Julie be careful in the rain if you go venturing forth, it's saying 100% chance. 
Hugs all.


----------



## Lurker 2

night allwill exlapain- my weyw sigh ti sshotsorry took sleeper- ca'thinj'I have somw newss he rng at 12-25 mus tgo dbag to lest to talk"

what I was trying to say- I had taken a zopiclone- but Fale rang me at 12 -25 am, must go back to bed too tired to talk.


----------



## sassafras123

Pontuf, healing energy your way.


----------



## sassafras123

Pontuf, healing energy your way.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Did you come take a picture of Mocha the Whippet? That's exactly how he looks when curled up sleeping and doesn't want to go out. lol :thumbup:


 :thumbup:  that woud be my Kiwi this morning. She wanted to stay out last night. She has taken over the car seat that Michael has out by the barn to sit on. Usually Luna is on the other side, but hse had gotten up and followed me to the pond to take photos. Will post a couple later on today. Making cauliflower pizza sticks right now. they sound yummy and are gluten free.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Just quickly, folks, I have just spoken with Sam- he is much better physically but still (obviously) without his computer. He will probably ring Ron the computer man tomorrow- so he may be back soon in his inimitable manner!


~~~~GOOD NEWS! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

OMG! That dragon is amazing! I hope he was paid well! Tell him he is incredible. I love dragons and this one is incredible. Well done Matthew!!!


pacer said:


> Okay Gwen, you need to let Marianne know that she needs to see this post. I am attempting to display Matthew's first commissioned drawing which he just finished. Hope everyone enjoys this as well.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> :thumbup:  that woud be my Kiwi this morning. She wanted to stay out last night. She has taken over the car seat that Michael has out by the barn to sit on. Usually Luna is on the other side, but hse had gotten up and followed me to the pond to take photos. Will post a couple later on today. Making cauliflower pizza sticks right now. they sound yummy and are gluten free.


lol... Oh yum! Let us know how they go. I'm off and running, a stop at the Coffee shop of the way to DSM's and then to clean her cat boxes before we head out, she gets a bit too light headed yet bending over like that. I'll take some rainy pics of Cheyenne. 
See ya'll.


----------



## Pontuf

I feel for you. My Aunt Eloise is suffering from Alzeheimers. she is like a second mother.



Designer1234 said:


> I feel your pain. my Sister is going a seconddownhill quickly with Alzheimers and it is so hard on her family. I hate to see her leaving me -- It must be much harder if it is your beloved spouse. extra Prayers are going up for you -- My thoughts as well are with you. Please, try somehow to get some time to yourself and some rest and away from the stress. I visited her and stayed with her for a week and was absolutely exhausted when I came home and she was in an extended care place , so I have some idea how
> difficult a time you are having.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> lol... Oh yum! Let us know how they go. I'm off and running, a stop at the Coffee shop of the way to DSM's and then to clean her cat boxes before we head out, she gets a bit too light headed yet bending over like that. I'll take some rainy pics of Cheyenne.
> See ya'll.


Will post the receipt if it turns out. Being cauliflower can't see how it won't though.  
Awesome love to see new photos rain and all.


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> night allwill exlapain- my weyw sigh ti sshotsorry took sleeper- ca'thinj'I have somw newss he rng at 12-25 mus tgo dbag to lest to talk"


Julie, I'm getting from your post that you took a sleeping pill? I do hope that you are ok from the strange spelling in your post.


----------



## EJS

Poledra65 said:


> Let me go back and see where she posted the link, oh, I have the link in evernote, just a sec. I'll just edit here.
> Here it is, I had to go look for it.
> http://www.mrshappyhomemaker.com/2013/03/homemade-coffee-creamer-over-20-flavor-varieties/


Thank you


----------



## martina

Pup lover said:


> Julie, I'm getting from your post that you took a sleeping pill? I do hope that you are ok from the strange spelling in your post.


Me too. It seems she is very sleepy but has some news. I hope it is good news.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 wrote:
night allwill exlapain- my weyw sigh ti sshotsorry took sleeper- ca'thinj'I have somw newss he rng at 12-25 mus tgo dbag to lest to talk"



Pup lover said:


> Julie, I'm getting from your post that you took a sleeping pill? I do hope that you are ok from the strange spelling in your post.


I gather the same about the sleeping pill. I am a bit concerned do to the spelling too.


----------



## 5mmdpns

gottastch said:


> What do you do with the other 1/2 c. of sugar?


You mix it in with the flour mixture. The small bit of sugar is used to start the yeast growing.  Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> I think you've been exercising that trait where Lupe is concerned for quite some time, IMHO, after all you could have throttled her a couple of times, or at least poked her vigorously with a knitting needle.
> :thumbup:


*sigh* and we would have had all our needles sharpened for backup for poking too!!!! Zoe


----------



## gottastch

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, love the rubiks cube. The only way I could do one was to peel the colours off and re stick them!! Somehow don't think that was quite the right way to do it. :roll:


I got so angry at my cube that I found out the little squares "pop off" from the center...drove me nuts when the colors weren't aligned on their proper sides so I popped off all the pieces and got them set up on a table (like a puzzle) and popped them back on...oh, I'm sooooo bad...gave that thing away to the first cousin that wanted it!!!!!!! Guess I'm not much of a lateral thinker, huh? LOL!


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> BTW - the butternut squash with the Chai spices was delicious!!


~~~~huh? I missed this.....we love butternut squash....what would be the chai spices? How cooked together? What page? sorry....I guess I have been skimming too fast.  Any chance for redirection?
Thanks! Carol il/oh


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> mmmmmmm given the reaction to our visit to try and get the Police to help us- I don't think I would be above ground still. I could have pressed Criminal charges, but chose not to. Maybe it is me who is the more Christian than this vaunted one- you know turn the other cheek and all that. And if any man ask for your coat give him whatever it is- I gave away my concordance. 5mm's knows her Bible better- and my brain is tired...


Matthew 5: 38-42. Jesus has just taught the Beatitudes and giving further instructions on Christian living. Hugs for you Julie, Zoe


----------



## gottastch

5mmdpns said:


> You mix it in with the flour mixture. The small bit of sugar is used to start the yeast growing.  Zoe


I got the part about mixing the tablespoon of sugar in with the yeast but nothing else was mentioned about the other 1/2 cup. Thank you...I am easily confused  I will add that bit to my instructions. I didn't know what to do with it the one and only time I made them, so I left it out...they were still delicious!


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> My philosophy is that knitting is therapeutic because very rarely does someone go out of their way to get the ire up of a person with pointing sticks.:shock: And just knowing that you can poke somebody if they irritate you is very therapeutic. :twisted: lololol...Not that I have ever poked anyone but me, but it's theraputic to think about.
> 
> ~~~DH thought this was "funny"....his laugh was genuine, but with a hint of trepidation thrown in!
> :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bobglory

I am caught up to page 30 lol.

JHelens -Thank you for the update on Tim. Please keep us posted. I can't wait to see his graduation pictures!

Gwenie - I love the picture of you and the furbabies! Back in the day my fur baby was always by my side.

I'll never forget one cold winter night, DH woke me telling me he was having trouble moving, breathing, and he felt like there was a weight on his chest. I had an initial moment of panic, then told him to "look down" .... And he did, straight into our fur baby's eyes. 

Our fur baby was 117 lbs and a tad underweight. When he stood on all fours he could comfortably rest his head on the kitchen table lol.

It seems the lovable lug (fur baby not DH) got a wee bit chilly and laid down on top of DH and his body weight was so equally distributed that all DH felt was a pressing sensation down his entire body. LOL.

We had a good laugh over that one. We have a standard double bed. I am a charter member of the chubby ladies club and DH is no lightweight either. That pup was in bed with us every night from the day we liberated him from the shelter, to the day he crossed the rainbow bridge. 

Small wonder that DH had a habit of falling out of bed.....

Gigi


----------



## cmaliza

Spider said:


> I agree, I am so far behind in so many things. I am not sure I know where to start.


~~~Just pick up your needles and try to develop a plan.... :lol: :lol: At least you'll get some work done on a WIP/UFO :lol: Carol il/oh


----------



## gottastch

Good morning! I am meeting my brother and cousins, from my side of the family, for lunch today. Most are in town for one reason or another. My organized cousin was smart enough to see this and sent out an e-mail to try to get us together. We are meeting at a little restaurant about 30 minutes from my home. I know about where it is...should be fun


----------



## cmaliza

martina said:


> Thank you for this up date Julie. It is great to have some good news. You have done a great job this week hostess ing this tea party. You deserve some good news yourself !


 ~~~Absolutely :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Spider

Pontuf, good luck with your week ahead. We will all be pulling for you.
Hope Julie is ok! a sleeping pill can do that to you.
Poledra have a good day. 
Nanacaren, thanks for the coffee, waiting for the real thing to get done.
Good morning Kathy! how are things in Minneapolis, we are starting out with a pretty nice day.
Keeping baby stored up is a good idea. I need to find some easy knitting blanket patterns, so I can knit some. 
So many ideas, want to try crocheting a rag rug like Shirley has done.
All have a good day.


----------



## EJS

Poledra65 said:


> we are going to make a quick run to Cheyenne but will be home by one pm our time, so still early. Love and hugs, and pats.


Hope the trip to Cheyenne is a pleasant one. You will be there and back before reading this most likely or I would have you give my hometown a big hello for me.
EJ


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> night allwill exlapain- my weyw sigh ti sshotsorry took sleeper- ca'thinj'I have somw newss he rng at 12-25 mus tgo dbag to lest to talk"


"Night all. Will explain -- my eye sight is shot, sorry, took sleeping pill -- cant think. I have some news, he rang at 12:25. Must go to bed, less talk." this is what Julie said.

Zoe


----------



## Bobglory

Lurker 2 said:


> Fale is here- don't know for how long but it is good he is here at last!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Picture am only up to page 32 so I am praying that things are still :-D :-D

Prayers and hugs.

Gigi


----------



## gottastch

Spider said:


> Good morning Kathy! how are things in Minneapolis, we are starting out with a pretty nice day.


Beautiful morning here...sun is out but it is a bit breezy...that's okay  The leaves are starting to fall...guess now that it is officially the first full day of fall, they can. The hummingbirds have been loading up on nectar like crazy and just like that, they are gone. DH thinks I should leave the nectar out for a bit, just in case any "stragglers" happen by on their way south and need something to eat. I don't want them to keep hanging around, if it is time for them to go so think I should bring it in. I guess they are smart enough to know that if it is their time to head south, they will, no matter what we do.


----------



## Bobglory

busyworkerbee said:


> I have just received the news that one of my elderly aunts, is in hospital with pluresy. This is particually concerning as his aunt does also have a heart condition. Think she may have picked it up on recent trip away to tropical paradise.


Prayers going up and hugs on the way.

Gigi


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> I know what you mean, just when you think you have it under control poof your behind again. I know i have miss a lot so will look for the photos tomorrow when it is quiet. then comment so if my comments are out of order it's because I'm lost.


~~~I'm always out of order! I get to some topics so late....people have already resolved the issue or talked it through.....I am seriously a "Johnny come lately". :hunf: oh well.... ;-) join the gang!


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> It is interesting when one is in a situation like this- you find out who your real friends are! My neighbour in front is really nice- the new Samoan one- and they had a car smash through their front fence last night- hit the boat and one of the vans. The man lives next door to them but sometimes instead of going to work goes to the pub- he was so drunk the ambulance people could not get him out of the car. They also had heard the unmentionable's ranting on Friday the 13th, so I am afraid I gave her my version of what happened.
> She agrees with me that it is the family rather than the Samoan way.


~~Really glad you have some nice neighbors in front.....sorry about the one next door :thumbdown: :thumbdown: He sounds like a very dangerous driver....and really shouldn't have driving privileges. I think he is headed for more troubles. Just hope he doesn't hurt anyone.
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

[

Just glad I stayed in the first row.[/quote]

~~We're glad, too! :!:


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> Yes Carol, you are right, I do believe in Karma and it usually gets you just when you least expect it. And I think that when Karma comes to get Lupe we will not want to be in a several mile radius.


~~~wise advice! We'll make a protective circle around Julie.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> just checked my candle I lit this morning, is still burning -but it is way down inside! You are allowed your soap box!


~~~but still burning...so hope is alive! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> We have a store close by in Nebraska that does locally sourced items, and also natural and organic. They have locally grown produce and meat items, locally spun yarn, and they saw my market bag that I knitted for use at the farmers market( I was using it in their store) and requested that I make some to sell on consignment. So I am now working on market bags to get to them, so exciting.


~~~Fantastic! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris

Poledra65 said:


> Well congratulations on all the babies! I told my son that I was trying to marry him off here at the TP so if he didn't want a mystery wife that he'd better hurry up and find his own. :shock: lolol...He said not to worry, eventually I would have a grand baby or 3.  Thank God! I was a little worried there that he had no intentions of having babies at all. LOL
> :roll:


Don't despair! The nephew who is dad to the new baby will be 40 in a few months, and none of us had seriously thought he would ever settle down. A couple of years ago he met his present partner and since then has got a 'proper' job and they are now in the process of buying their own house, as well as having the baby. I think he would have ruled out all of those things if challenged a few years ago, so the fact that your son thinks it likely in the future sounds very promising to me!


----------



## cmaliza

Intersting.....my DH just told me Oracle won again. They called it the America's Cup that just won't go away. It is fun to watch!


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> It actually sounds to me as if you are making fairly good and quick progress, I'm impressed that you are getting as much done while working and spending time with Gage and Greg. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


~~~ditto. 3/4 done....I'm impressed. It took us all day yesterday to go through just 3 cupboards :!: :!: :roll:


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> Should be fun anyway. Hopefully they sell for a good price, we'll see.
> :thumbup:


~~~post pictures. What kind of yarn do you use for the bags? Carol il/oh


----------



## RookieRetiree

This worries me too.



Pup lover said:


> Julie, I'm getting from your post that you took a sleeping pill? I do hope that you are ok from the strange spelling in your post.


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> Thanks Kaye. I just have to get things done. I can't sit around and wait til the last minute. I have to get this done and then I won't be so stressed over it being done in time.


~~~smart girl :!: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Carol...I just made a mention of it that I was making it. I have a chai tea mix that I'm trying to find for Caren...but it's cardamom, star anise, cinnamon, dried orange slices, that get ground together. I just put a little bit of butter in the well on the squash and sprinkled in some of the chai tea mix (I suppose there is powdered mix in the stores that you could use).



cmaliza said:


> ~~~~huh? I missed this.....we love butternut squash....what would be the chai spices? How cooked together? What page? sorry....I guess I have been skimming too fast.  Any chance for redirection?
> Thanks! Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> I was confronting such when I thought I was moving to Australia- then I was unable to contemplate selling Ringo. That is what has sparked the whole problem with the one with fangs- She claims I love my dog more than my husband- but it is not that- it is the unconditional loving they give you- he is looking out for the cats at the moment- It has been a long day waiting for 'Polu as the family tend to call him- it is part of his title- Faleupolu- which just means that he is an orator from the Island of Upolu. People say I am a very patient person- I have really been exercising that trait today. JMHO.


~~~~I'm loving the nicknames :lol: :lol: I had a friend in the midst of a divorce.....he was only known as "Mr. X" He didn't deserve anything more than that :lol: 
Ms. Fang is just talking out of a hole in her head....she has some deep issues, but what they are is a bit of a mystery. I agree....you are exhibiting some incredible amounts of patience :!: Must be all that knitting you do :thumbup: :thumbup: That and kneading bread :!: Carol il/oh


----------



## EJS

gagesmom said:


> Morning ladies. 7:00am here. Time to get Gage up in a few minutes to get him ready for school.
> 
> I have one Minion hat done, another the same size on the needles and a smaller one to make before Wednesday. My friend has sold them at her work. Woo hoo, paid to do what I love :thumbup: :thumbup:


I hope you share pics of your hats. I am crocheting 6 of them for my grands. Will take a pic when all are done.
EJ


----------



## jomacoy

jknappva said:


> isn't retirement wonderful!? And after working, it's your turn to do whatever pleases you! I'm so glad you're enjoying your time. I have spells of reading...and do nothing else. Then the same thing happens with knitting...I guess I have a one-track mind.
> JuneK


I do things in spells too. Now if I could crochet while reading here I could get more done. I get wrapped up in reading about every one here at the tea party and what is going on in their part of the world and how they are doing. I can't do anything else. Guess I also have a one-track mind. Hugs and prayers. Jo


----------



## jomacoy

jknappva said:


> Thanks for the reminder of her birthday...hope she drops in long enough to see all our well wishes.
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Kati!
> JuneK


Yes. Happy Birthday Kati! Hope your day is a great one.


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> But taken in the correct dosage it is a very safe drug (other than those with liver damage already or allergies) and can be taken long term without any real risk BUT the recommended dosage must not be exceeded. Clearly there will always be exceptions- but they are not common with this drug. Much safer than anti-inflammatories which are so often used.


~~~NPR yesterday had a long program about acetemenophin (sp?) and the problem with correct dosage information on the packaging...especially for children & infants. VERY scary! More & more.....gimme that ol'time remedies! Miracle drugs are not well documented for the consumer. If anyone wants to hear/read the program, just google NPR and acetemenophin.
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> Every good wish for a successful outcome, Charlotte. {{{hugs}}}


~~~ditto :!: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

Railyn said:


> We are getting ready for DH to have surgery on his hand this Wednesday. The dr. says it will be a slow heal. Hands heal slowly and DH is diabetic so has a double strike.


Sending good thoughts for a successful surgery and a quicker than expected healing!



Lurker 2 said:


> Welcome home darowil! lovely to see you back!


Ditto!



Lurker 2 said:


> Mind you when I do get angry it is a case of watch your step!


I always say I have a long fuse but when it's used up...get out of the way. My children always knew when I was truly furious with them; instead of yelling, I would speak to them in what oldest DD calls "that creepy quiet scary Mom voice." Luckily, I didn't have to use it often!



darowil said:


> Certainly sensory overload could be a problem- so I think it would partly depend on how he was feeling at the time (I know there are times when Maryanne is too fragile to cope with it and other times when she would thrive). But what if he had a place he knew he could go to if he needed to where he could be left alone? Can't remember how old he is- is he old enough to leave by himself at times so he doesn't need to spend the whole weekend surrounded by people?


Sometimes, just knowing that kind of place is there helps a great deal. Youngest DD and I both tend to suffer sensory overload from time to time. If we are at a party or something like that, I always locate the bathroom first if I won't be able to go outside briefly--in case I need a respite. If there isn't any place to go, I tend to get overwhelmed more easily. Last night at the dinner, there were dozens of people I did not know, so I focused on the ones I do know; that helped a lot.

{{{{Charlotte}}}} Keeping good thoughts coming your way!

Re: the discussion of inbreeding--I'm fairly sure our little doxie was inbred. Poor thing was not smart! But he made up for it in sweetness, as he had a loving nature. He just couldn't ever figure things out.

Melody, congrats on the sales! It is a good feeling, isn't it?  I am finishing up some scarves this week that I hope to sell.

Five pages to go--want to catch up before I do the vacuuming and have to start work (but I am not complaining about having a "mostly regular routine" kind of day!).


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> We didn't have much spare space when we moved in and don't seem to have anymore now even with 3 having moved out! (our 2 plus Vicky's primary school friend who boarded with us for 4 years while she went to Uni. In fact both ours left home before she finished and left!). My yarn takes up a lot more room than when we moved in- like I have a room to myself now, but David still uses most of the space Books take up a lot more space than yarn. And books don't leave when they are used (well David's don't). At least when you use the yarn it often leaves the house- or at least becomes clothes etc and so moves to a different category.


For him it is books and electronic stuff (some of it is ancient but he won't throw it out), along with print paper and so forth (which makes sense since he is a photographer, but one can stockpile a bit too much). Stockpile in my own area involves books (one shelf of 'read and get rid of' but some I will keep forever too), fabric, yarn, art supplies--a little of everything craft-related! DD has her own collections and stashes too. I do try to clear out now and again but of course can't throw anything away that isn't mine. It does get a bit overwhelming. Oh, and I have several large plants (7 of one kind, of which I have been trying to give away some!). I love them but they do take up space!


----------



## Lurker 2

I was hoping I had not hit send- my apologies for the drug induced message trying to say Fale had woken me calling around 12-25 am when I had taken the pill a good hour earlier- my memory is that I spoke logically to him- sure hope so!

At least I have woken feeling refreshed.


----------



## Sorlenna

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Handy Family!*

May it bring you many blessings!


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> By the time our kids were born, my Mom was just Ho Hum about grandchildren...she had had 13 kids herself and there were over 30 grandchildren by then...so our kids were like P.S.'s. But, on my in-law's side, they had had 3 boys and there were 3 grandsons born when I was pregnant with our first daughter. She and her sister are the only girls and were treated like princesses. Our daughter has lost two babies - so we are happy and grateful for each and every one of them.


~~~~Our kids range from 36-32....not a grandkiddie in sight  ...yet. We're all waiting... :? :? :? Enjoy 'em!
Carol il/oh


----------



## Pontuf

Thank you Sorlenna

XO Pontuf



Sorlenna said:


> Sometimes, just knowing that kind of place is there helps a great deal. Youngest DD and I both tend to suffer sensory overload from time to time. If we are at a party or something like that, I always locate the bathroom first if I won't be able to go outside briefly--in case I need a respite. If there isn't any place to go, I tend to get overwhelmed more easily. Last night at the dinner, there were dozens of people I did not know, so I focused on the ones I do know; that helped a lot.
> 
> {{{{Charlotte}}}} Keeping good thoughts coming your way!
> 
> Re: the discussion of inbreeding--I'm fairly sure our little doxie was inbred. Poor thing was not smart! But he made up for it in sweetness, as he had a loving nature. He just couldn't ever figure things out.
> 
> Melody, congrats on the sales! It is a good feeling, isn't it?  I am finishing up some scarves this week that I hope to sell.
> 
> Five pages to go--want to catch up before I do the vacuuming and have to start work (but I am not complaining about having a "mostly regular routine" kind of day!).


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> Julie, I'm getting from your post that you took a sleeping pill? I do hope that you are ok from the strange spelling in your post.


~~~ditto.....I wonder what Fale had to say. Why calling so late? Get some good rest, Julie. Hope the news in the moring is good.
Carol il/oh


----------



## Sorlenna

RookieRetiree said:


> By the time our kids were born, my Mom was just Ho Hum about grandchildren...she had had 13 kids herself and there were over 30 grandchildren by then...so our kids were like P.S.'s. But, on my in-law's side, they had had 3 boys and there were 3 grandsons born when I was pregnant with our first daughter. She and her sister are the only girls and were treated like princesses. Our daughter has lost two babies - so we are happy and grateful for each and every one of them.


My MIL was the same way--her own 10 children were spread out over a long time (my oldest SIL is older than my mother and the youngest is my age--MIL and her oldest daughter were having babies at the same time!). By the time the younger ages were having babies, she had lots of GC, but mine and my sister's were the only ones for my parents. It certainly creates a different dynamic given such varied circumstances.


----------



## jomacoy

Good morning all. Just checking in to wish all a great day/night. Will check in later. Hugs and prayers for all that need them. Jo


----------



## EJS

gottastch said:


> Good morning! I am meeting my brother and cousins, from my side of the family, for lunch today. Most are in town for one reason or another. My organized cousin was smart enough to see this and sent out an e-mail to try to get us together. We are meeting at a little restaurant about 30 minutes from my home. I know about where it is...should be fun


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

That does sound fun. 
I have not seen any of my cousins in nearly 20 years.
EJ


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> Carol...I just made a mention of it that I was making it. I have a chai tea mix that I'm trying to find for Caren...but it's cardamom, star anise, cinnamon, dried orange slices, that get ground together. I just put a little bit of butter in the well on the squash and sprinkled in some of the chai tea mix (I suppose there is powdered mix in the stores that you could use).


~~~thanks.....I'll try to find this....or make some. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

cmaliza said:


> ~~~wise advice! We'll make a protective circle around Julie.


Hee hee. I had a vision of knitting needles all pointing outward like a porcupine shell around her!


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> I was hoping I had not hit send- my apologies for the drug induced message trying to say Fale had woken me calling around 12-25 am when I had taken the pill a good hour earlier- my memory is that I spoke logically to him- sure hope so!
> 
> At least I have woken feeling refreshed.


It is good to hear that you are well and have benefitted from a good night's sleep, Julie. What a shame that Fale picked that particular moment to call you, but I hope he will be in touch again soon at a time when you are both able to fully engage in the conversation. You had us all worried there for a moment!


----------



## Sorlenna

Kathleendoris said:


> It is good to hear that you are well and have benefitted from a good night's sleep, Julie. What a shame that Fale picked that particular moment to call you, but I hope he will be in touch again soon at a time when you are both able to fully engage in the conversation. You had us all worried there for a moment!


Yes--I figured out most of it but was still a bit concerned. I'm glad you are feeling refreshed after a good sleep!


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> I was hoping I had not hit send- my apologies for the drug induced message trying to say Fale had woken me calling around 12-25 am when I had taken the pill a good hour earlier- my memory is that I spoke logically to him- sure hope so!
> 
> At least I have woken feeling refreshed.


~~~Good! Any chance he'll call again? Do you know where he was calling from? Any chance your phone has caller ID?
Here's hopin' :!: Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Sorlenna said:


> Hee hee. I had a vision of knitting needles all pointing outward like a porcupine shell around her!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

Wahoo! Caught up again! Happy Monday to all (or is it Tuesday for some?). Healing vibes to those in need....protective bubble wrap prayers for all...it's sunny but cold on the southern shore of Lake Erie. Good knitting weather! Happy birthday, anniversary, congrats to many (I forgot to take notes, but I know you are out there!). Later....Carol il/oh


----------



## jknappva

The master plan had been to avoid this sort of panic by always having something at the ready, but the babies are coming so fast that I can't keep up![/quote]

Sound like the ENglish is having a population explosion!!
juneK


----------



## Sorlenna

Oldest DD just sent me a link to the ad for their potential house--the website is saying it's sold although they have not heard officially yet! We are hoping that this means what we think/want it to mean! Cross everything, please!


----------



## jknappva

Bobglory said:


> I am caught up to page 30 lol.
> 
> JHelens -Thank you for the update on Tim. Please keep us posted. I can't wait to see his graduation pictures!
> 
> Gwenie - I love the picture of you and the furbabies! Back in the day my fur baby was always by my side.
> 
> I'll never forget one cold winter night, DH woke me telling me he was having trouble moving, breathing, and he felt like there was a weight on his chest. I had an initial moment of panic, then told him to "look down" .... And he did, straight into our fur baby's eyes.
> 
> Our fur baby was 117 lbs and a tad underweight. When he stood on all fours he could comfortably rest his head on the kitchen table lol.
> 
> It seems the lovable lug (fur baby not DH) got a wee bit chilly and laid down on top of DH and his body weight was so equally distributed that all DH felt was a pressing sensation down his entire body. LOL.
> 
> We had a good laugh over that one. We have a standard double bed. I am a charter member of the chubby ladies club and DH is no lightweight either. That pup was in bed with us every night from the day we liberated him from the shelter, to the day he crossed the rainbow bridge.
> 
> Small wonder that DH had a habit of falling out of bed.....
> 
> Gigi


Well, as crowded as your bed was, a king-size bed would have been a plus!
JuneK


----------



## gagesmom

Went back to bed and slept til 11am. Woke up and DH was asleep on the couch beside the wood stove. Both dogs on the floor in front of him.

Just heard from the estate agent, he is coming by in about 20 minutes with copies of papers from the man with the offer on the house. :thumbup: 

Work at 4:30 pm today, want to get a bit of knitting in. Finally got finished the laundry last night and folded this morning. Have dishes to do, but they can wait. 

Got to go and get out of my jammies. Be back soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kathleendoris said:


> 10 grandsons in a row sounds quite a lot! My daughter had been seriously hoping for a girl, as her mother-in-law already has 6 grandsons, but clearly, it is not to be! I was always uncomfortably aware that I was something of a disappointment to my parents and my mother-in-law, as I only had girls. Perhaps because of that I have always been determined to have no preference either way: whatever comes is welcomed and loved. After my 4 daughters, my first two grandchildren were girls, and when I phoned my mother to tell her about the arrival of the second of them, her response was "Well, I expect the other great-grandma is really pleased.", because she knew that there were a lot of boys on the other side of the family!


It makes it difficult when there are expectations. My father's parents had 5 boys and I was the first girl (granddaughter) in their family. I'm sure it was deflating when you got the response you got, but yet, such a wonderful time and wish it had been celebrated more.


----------



## Spider

Congratulations gagesmom!!!!! It sounds like the real thing.


----------



## pacer

Angora1 said:


> Pacer, he is quite the artist and what a magnificent work of art for a young man and his first commission. He can be very proud. BRAVO!!!! Scary too and I'm sure that is what is needed for a good drawing like that.


He delivered it today and the lady just loved it> The money he earned will be his Christmas shopping money for this year. He likes to shop with his own money so this is ideal.


----------



## Spider

pacer said:


> He delivered it today and the lady just loved it> The money he earned will be his Christmas shopping money for this year. He likes to shop with his own money so this is ideal.


Wonderful, great news!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

We were posting photos of ourselves as children. I didn't have any with all my moves over the years, sentimental things got lost, but mom had me going through boxes of things so I brought them home to go through them and lo and behold. Pictures of me, so I didn't manage to lose all of them. See, I was thin once.... :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spider

Angora, the pictures are beautiful. Just like you are now.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider said:


> Angora, the pictures are beautiful. Just like you are now.


Awwwww, thanks Spider. Guess there is just a lot more of me to love. I say I am voluptuous. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Here is a shawl I just love. I hope it shows up ok???
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/begonia-swirl

I wonder how they got the yarn to fade from white to green like that on the border. Hmmmm, the way it is dyed?
Not sure where I found this. Probably saw one on here or regular KP but love this yarn.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I was hoping I had not hit send- my apologies for the drug induced message trying to say Fale had woken me calling around 12-25 am when I had taken the pill a good hour earlier- my memory is that I spoke logically to him- sure hope so!
> 
> At least I have woken feeling refreshed.


Sounds like your sleep was just what you needed. I realized that your garbled message was mostly because you couldn't focus your eyes to see.
Hope Fale had pleasant news since he woke you up.
JuneK


----------



## pacer

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I LOVE dragons. A wonderful drawing! Kudos to Matt! Still looking for his initials
> CArol il/oh


Don't look to hard. He forgot to do it so he did his initials when he delivered the drawing today. He ended up putting his initials in the toe nail on the left side of the drawing. Glad you enjoyed it. He worked so hard on that drawing and never got impatient which is a huge blessing.


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> We were posting photos of ourselves as children. I didn't have any with all my moves over the years, sentimental things got lost, but mom had me going through boxes of things so I brought them home to go through them and lo and behold. Pictures of me, so I didn't manage to lose all of them. See, I was thin once.... :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


And you're still cute!! I don't think any of us are as thin as we'd like to be. I don't think I've been thin since I was 5 yrs old!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~Our kids range from 36-32....not a grandkiddie in sight  ...yet. We're all waiting... :? :? :? Enjoy 'em!
> Carol il/oh


I didn't get a grandchild till later either. My son was 35 when he had his first. The only thing I regret is that I'm not younger to enjoy them. Harder keeping up for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Sounds like your sleep was just what you needed. I realized that your garbled message was mostly because you couldn't focus your eyes to see.
> Hope Fale had pleasant news since he woke you up.
> JuneK


Ditto that. I hope Fale had good news too. Do you remember any of the conversation? If I had seen that message I would have been worried for sure, so thanks for the explanation.


----------



## pacer

sassafras123 said:


> Pacer, Matthews drawing is breathtaking and professional. It could well be an illustration for a children's book. Has he thought of being an illustrator. I am sure your local librarian could help him research publish her's. I know writers market comes out yearly for writers. I believe their is a book of book companies for publishers also. Truly perfect for his talent and he could work from home.
> Polders, well good for you selling your market baGs!


Thanks


----------



## pacer

kehinkle said:


> That is way beyond incredible. Your DS has such a wonderful talent. Is he tire of dragons? I have two children that love them. My DD1 had bought several postcard sized drawings from some guy at Renasanse (sp) fairs.
> 
> Seems I can't type or spell tonight.


I don't think he is tired of dragons. He did take a long time on this one though.


----------



## kehinkle

Just popping in to say gello.

Charlotte-the books were $3, Stephen Coonts (Libery), Janet Evanovich (Twelve Sharp), Dan Wells (I Am Not a Serial Killer) abd two by Iris Johansen (Eight Days to Live and What Doesn't Kill You.) Haven't been reading lately and those appealed to me. Prayers and good wishes being sent your way for your medical situation to be resolved quickly. I am in Joplin, MO. If no load today, will head east to St Louis.

Sorlenna-congrats to the newly engaged. 

Shirley-safe travels, see you when you get back

HandyFamily-happy birthday

Kathleendoris-wow, so many babies. Congrats to all

Julie-glad you had a good sleep. Hope things are okay with Fale. As always, you both are in my thoughts.

Angora-cute bygone pix of you. You are still fabulous to us.

Need to find a grocery store for fresh veggies. Not too good of a selection here, WalMart and Price Cutters is all I've seen.

Have a great one,

OH Kathy


----------



## Spider

Angora, that shawl is the prettiest color green and I really like the pattern.
Handyfamily happy birthday to you.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Angora1 said:


> It makes it difficult when there are expectations. My father's parents had 5 boys and I was the first girl (granddaughter) in their family. I'm sure it was deflating when you got the response you got, but yet, such a wonderful time and wish it had been celebrated more.


Yes, I was able to rise above, not least because of the story my mother used to tell of when I was born. My paternal grandfather was the eldest of a large family (10 children, I think), of whom only 3 were girls. One of those died young, one emigrated to Canada, so he only regularly had contact with one sister. He, in turn, had 3 sons and the first 5 grandchildren were boys. There was a girl cousin born six months before me, but when I arrived, it was still 'special' enough for my grandfather to be totally thrilled. Allegedly, he turned up to visit, gave my mother the money to buy a pram (parents in those days did not have every single thing they might need for baby in advance of the birth) and told her "if it had been a boy, you would have got nothing"! I have never been sure whether he meant it or not, but he did adore his granddaughters. The first money I ever had in the world was £10 which was the proceeds from the sale of a load of cabbages which went to market on the day I was born. It was certainly more money than either of my siblings received!


----------



## nittergma

I'm glad to hear aboout Sam feeling better! I certainly understand about computer problems. Thanks for the update Julie and I too, hope you get to see Fale again soon


Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Julie -- I will be thinking about you I hope you get to see Fale again before they leave and that you are at peace with whatever transpires.
> ------------------------------------------------------


----------



## nittergma

Angora, what wonderful pictures! I can see the resemblance beautiful!


Angora1 said:


> We were posting photos of ourselves as children. I didn't have any with all my moves over the years, sentimental things got lost, but mom had me going through boxes of things so I brought them home to go through them and lo and behold. Pictures of me, so I didn't manage to lose all of them. See, I was thin once.... :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nittergma

Ditto from me on the congrats and Birthday. Where are you Kathy? I read something and commented a while ago on your getting back to the States from Canada, are you in that area still? Any way, safe trip. nittergma


kehinkle said:


> Just popping in to say gello.
> 
> Charlotte-the books were $3, Stephen Coonts (Libery), Janet Evanovich (Twelve Sharp), Dan Wells (I Am Not a Serial Killer) abd two by Iris Johansen (Eight Days to Live and What Doesn't Kill You.) Haven't been reading lately and those appealed to me. Prayers and good wishes being sent your way for your medical situation to be resolved quickly. I am in Joplin, MO. If no load today, will head east to St Louis.
> 
> Sorlenna-congrats to the newly engaged.
> 
> Shirley-safe travels, see you when you get back
> 
> HandyFamily-happy birthday
> 
> Kathleendoris-wow, so many babies. Congrats to all
> 
> Julie-glad you had a good sleep. Hope things are okay with Fale. As always, you both are in my thoughts.
> 
> Angora-cute bygone pix of you. You are still fabulous to us.
> 
> Need to find a grocery store for fresh veggies. Not too good of a selection here, WalMart and Price Cutters is all I've seen.
> 
> Have a great one,
> 
> OH Kathy


----------



## nittergma

Wow! Is that good!! Amazing! Way to go Matthew!! Mydaughter likes to draw too, mostly animals they're cute.


pacer said:


> Okay Gwen, you need to let Marianne know that she needs to see this post. I am attempting to display Matthew's first commissioned drawing which he just finished. Hope everyone enjoys this as well.


----------



## NanaCaren

As promised the receipt if it turned out. It is good, still hasn't passed Chrissy yet but I think it will. 

YUM!
Cauliflower Breadsticks! Hardly any calories for the whole pan! 

1 large head of cauliflower 
2 cloves garlic, grated or minced
2 large eggs, lightly beaten
4 oz low fat mozzarella cheese 
1/2 teaspoon onion powder
salt 
pepper

Preheat oven to 450 degrees.
Chop the cauliflower into chunks and place into microwave for about 5 minutes or until soft
Place the cauliflower into a food processor and blend until it's a mashed potato texture
In a medium bowl, stir together cauliflower, eggs,cheese, and seasonings
Lightly spray a baking pan with spray oil and coat with the mixture (about 1/2 inch thick) 
Bake at 450 degrees for 20-25 minutes or until the top starts to brown
Add additional cheese to the top and enjoy! 
Found at Fitness Forever

ps spray the pan DO NOT use parchment paper to make cleaning the pan easier. ermm umm it will not allow the crust to crisp.  I tried this, that is how I know. Back to the drawing board, make another one following what was written. Worked perfect this time. 
OK I have tried this out, tastes very good.


----------



## Pup lover

gottastch said:


> Beautiful morning here...sun is out but it is a bit breezy...that's okay  The leaves are starting to fall...guess now that it is officially the first full day of fall, they can. The hummingbirds have been loading up on nectar like crazy and just like that, they are gone. DH thinks I should leave the nectar out for a bit, just in case any "stragglers" happen by on their way south and need something to eat. I don't want them to keep hanging around, if it is time for them to go so think I should bring it in. I guess they are smart enough to know that if it is their time to head south, they will, no matter what we do.


DH and I have been debating this issue ourselves.


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> I was hoping I had not hit send- my apologies for the drug induced message trying to say Fale had woken me calling around 12-25 am when I had taken the pill a good hour earlier- my memory is that I spoke logically to him- sure hope so!
> 
> At least I have woken feeling refreshed.


Glad to hear that he called and you got some good sleep


----------



## Pup lover

Sorlenna said:


> Oldest DD just sent me a link to the ad for their potential house--the website is saying it's sold although they have not heard officially yet! We are hoping that this means what we think/want it to mean! Cross everything, please!


Done!!


----------



## Pup lover

Angora1 said:


> Here is a shawl I just love. I hope it shows up ok???
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/begonia-swirl
> 
> I wonder how they got the yarn to fade from white to green like that on the border. Hmmmm, the way it is dyed?
> Not sure where I found this. Probably saw one on here or regular KP but love this yarn.


Poledra had posted this a while ago and I added it then to my lubrary. Went and looked at the page of the one you posted, in her notes she says she got tired of the green so she added some white alpaca. It looks like it is a gradual change of same skein according to her its two different, very nice regardless. Also really like the white one with yellow flowers


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> As promised the receipt if it turned out. It is good, still hasn't passed Chrissy yet but I think it will.
> 
> YUM!
> Cauliflower Breadsticks! Hardly any calories for the whole pan!
> 
> 1 large head of cauliflower
> 2 cloves garlic, grated or minced
> 2 large eggs, lightly beaten
> 4 oz low fat mozzarella cheese
> 1/2 teaspoon onion powder
> salt
> pepper
> 
> Preheat oven to 450 degrees.
> Chop the cauliflower into chunks and place into microwave for about 5 minutes or until soft
> Place the cauliflower into a food processor and blend until it's a mashed potato texture
> In a medium bowl, stir together cauliflower, eggs,cheese, and seasonings
> Lightly spray a baking pan with spray oil and coat with the mixture (about 1/2 inch thick)
> Bake at 450 degrees for 20-25 minutes or until the top starts to brown
> Add additional cheese to the top and enjoy!
> Found at Fitness Forever
> 
> ps spray the pan DO NOT use parchment paper to make cleaning the pan easier. ermm umm it will not allow the crust to crisp.  I tried this, that is how I know. Back to the drawing board, make another one following what was written. Worked perfect this time.
> OK I have tried this out, tastes very good.


Looks grest! Will make these but not tell DH what it is till after he eats it.


----------



## Sorlenna

Oh, my! I can get the forum on my new phone...look out, world! LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree

Of course she loved it---it's amazing. And, I'm proud of him using his own money for Christmas shopping---talented AND responsible.



pacer said:


> He delivered it today and the lady just loved it> The money he earned will be his Christmas shopping money for this year. He likes to shop with his own money so this is ideal.


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Looks grest! Will make these but not tell DH what it is till after he eats it.


You are welcome. didn't fool Michael he can taste the tiniest amount of cauliflower.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, my! I can get the forum on my new phone...look out, world! LOL


I loved it when I discovered that. Can you post photos from it too, if so makes life so much easier. I think it does.


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> I loved it when I discovered that. Can you post photos from it too, if so makes life so much easier. I think it does.


I don't know yet--will have to experiment!


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> I don't know yet--will have to experiment!


The best part if it does is you can post from where ever you are,no need to wait to get home and no lost cords.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I was able to rise above, not least because of the story my mother used to tell of when I was born. My paternal grandfather was the eldest of a large family (10 children, I think), of whom only 3 were girls. One of those died young, one emigrated to Canada, so he only regularly had contact with one sister. He, in turn, had 3 sons and the first 5 grandchildren were boys. There was a girl cousin born six months before me, but when I arrived, it was still 'special' enough for my grandfather to be totally thrilled. Allegedly, he turned up to visit, gave my mother the money to buy a pram (parents in those days did not have every single thing they might need for baby in advance of the birth) and told her "if it had been a boy, you would have got nothing"! I have never been sure whether he meant it or not, but he did adore his granddaughters. The first money I ever had in the world was £10 which was the proceeds from the sale of a load of cabbages which went to market on the day I was born. It was certainly more money than either of my siblings received!


What an interesting story. It might well be true when he said if it had been a boy they'd have gotten nothing. LOL You were a gift to them and to us. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Angora1 said:


> We were posting photos of ourselves as children. I didn't have any with all my moves over the years, sentimental things got lost, but mom had me going through boxes of things so I brought them home to go through them and lo and behold. Pictures of me, so I didn't manage to lose all of them. See, I was thin once.... :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Gorgeous photos, how nice you found them.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> As promised the receipt if it turned out. It is good, still hasn't passed Chrissy yet but I think it will.
> 
> YUM!
> Cauliflower Breadsticks! Hardly any calories for the whole pan!
> 
> OK I have tried this out, tastes very good.


So interesting...Have you tried Cauliwings yet Caren? Put wet cauliflower in chick pea flour and fry.(Can use salt and pepper & some spices, but good plain too.) Use a frying thermometer to make sure it doesn't get too greasy. Top with Franks Wings sauce. Maybe not the same time you have the cauli breadsticks, but really quite delicious. I'm not having fried food now but I can attest to the fact that it is good.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Poledra had posted this a while ago and I added it then to my lubrary. Went and looked at the page of the one you posted, in her notes she says she got tired of the green so she added some white alpaca. It looks like it is a gradual change of same skein according to her its two different, very nice regardless. Also really like the white one with yellow flowers


That's good to know that it's 2 different yarns. I will have to go back in and mark mine that it is from Poledra as it is fun to remember who posted it. Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Just heard from Miss Pam, she is in Fort William in Scotland tonight. Sounds like she is enjoying her UK tour.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> So interesting...Have you tried Cauliwings yet Caren? Put wet cauliflower in chick pea flour and fry.(Can use salt and pepper & some spices, but good plain too.) Use a frying thermometer to make sure it doesn't get too greasy. Top with Franks Wings sauce. Maybe not the same time you have the cauli breadsticks, but really quite delicious. I'm not having fried food now but I can attest to the fact that it is good.


No I haven't but will definitely try it.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Just heard from Miss Pam, she is in Fort William in Scotland tonight. Sounds like she is enjoying her UK tour.


I bet she is enjoying her tour. I can't imagine anyone not enjoying a tour of the UK.


----------



## angelam

Hi everyone. Just having a quiet evening after a long drive back from DD. I've been away barely 24 hours and there's another 50 pages to catch up on! Glad to hear that Sam is feeling better - hope he gets his computer problems sorted soon. I miss him.


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> The best part if it does is you can post from where ever you are,no need to wait to get home and no lost cords.


I'm hoping I'll be able to keep up when traveling in areas without internet too! We shall see!


----------



## sassafras123

Anyone heard from Sam?
Maya and I had an hour walk. 55 degrees. Wore light jacket first 20 min. Or so.


----------



## Sorlenna

sassafras123 said:


> Anyone heard from Sam?
> Maya and I had an hour walk. 55 degrees. Wore light jacket first 20 min. Or so.


We were at 49F this morning! I guess autumn is arriving!


----------



## NanaCaren

sassafras123 wrote:
Anyone heard from Sam?
Maya and I had an hour walk. 55 degrees. Wore light jacket first 20 min. Or so.



Sorlenna said:


> We were at 49F this morning! I guess autumn is arriving!


We were 34F when we got up. They say it is going to be in the 70's the rest of the week during the day.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> I'm hoping I'll be able to keep up when traveling in areas without internet too! We shall see!


I find the internet hit and miss depending on where you are. Death Valley only a couple places have and internet connection.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Just heard from Miss Pam, she is in Fort William in Scotland tonight. Sounds like she is enjoying her UK tour.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: How wonderful!


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: How wonderful!


What a snazzy group of lades, love your new avatar. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Of course she loved it---it's amazing. And, I'm proud of him using his own money for Christmas shopping---talented AND responsible.


How Great!!! No wonder she loved it. How fun to be independent with his own money for Christmas!


----------



## Cashmeregma

I wanted to say thank you for all the remarks on the photos. Was hoping mom had some in the boxes of me when I was little, but I thought she had given them all to me and they were gone.

Most importantly, there is information in there on when some of the relatives immigrated to the States and Canada. So funny, the name is spelled 3 different ways for 3 branches. I have heard that it depended on who registered you when you came through Ellis Island and then some went in through Canada so accounts for our different spellings.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> What a snazzy group of lades, love your new avatar. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Caren, it's my 2 sisters and my mother along with me. It was at the wedding of the niece who had the baby girl at 5:30am this morning. All is well and Karen, my sis, is doing the happy dance, I'm sure.


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> I find the internet hit and miss depending on where you are. Death Valley only a couple places have and internet connection.


I am curious about that--in some areas, I can get a phone signal but not internet through the computer, so I want to see if that works. I can upload photos to facebook with the phone, so I'll have to try here next. 

I never thought I'd be one of those smart phone users, but I have to admit I rather like it so far!


----------



## KateB

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~Our kids range from 36-32....not a grandkiddie in sight  ...yet. We're all waiting... :? :? :? Enjoy 'em!
> Carol il/oh


Luke's dad, my older DS, was 34 when the wee one was born, so don't give up hope!


----------



## KateB

Angora1 said:


> We were posting photos of ourselves as children. I didn't have any with all my moves over the years, sentimental things got lost, but mom had me going through boxes of things so I brought them home to go through them and lo and behold. Pictures of me, so I didn't manage to lose all of them. See, I was thin once.... :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Great pictures and I love your new avatar too! :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

Have made it to page 70 so far but I'm falling asleep at the computer so I'm heading off to bed. After all my activities and rushing around over the last few days I'm feeling very tired. No need to rush in the morning so will get up when I feel like it. Then have no firm commitments for the week so can take things leisurely - a bit of work, bit of knitting, bit of reading, bit of gardening all when I feel like it. Wonderful retirement! Night all xx


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> I am curious about that--in some areas, I can get a phone signal but not internet through the computer, so I want to see if that works. I can upload photos to facebook with the phone, so I'll have to try here next.
> 
> I never thought I'd be one of those smart phone users, but I have to admit I rather like it so far!


When I first got my smart phone I thought it was foolish,now I am not sure what I'd do without it.

You should be able to upload photos the same as you would on the comp/laptop /ipad. If there is wifi and you have wifi on your phone it should pick it up automatically.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Have made it to page 70 so far but I'm falling asleep at the computer so I'm heading off to bed. After all my activities and rushing around over the last few days I'm feeling very tired. No need to rush in the morning so will get up when I feel like it. Then have no firm commitments for the week so can take things leisurely - a bit of work, bit of knitting, bit of reading, bit of gardening all when I feel like it. Wonderful retirement! Night all xx


I imagine you are falling asleep it is getting rather late for you. Nite nite, sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65

Bobglory said:


> I am caught up to page 30 lol.
> 
> JHelens -Thank you for the update on Tim. Please keep us posted. I can't wait to see his graduation pictures!
> 
> Gwenie - I love the picture of you and the furbabies! Back in the day my fur baby was always by my side.
> 
> I'll never forget one cold winter night, DH woke me telling me he was having trouble moving, breathing, and he felt like there was a weight on his chest. I had an initial moment of panic, then told him to "look down" .... And he did, straight into our fur baby's eyes.
> 
> Our fur baby was 117 lbs and a tad underweight. When he stood on all fours he could comfortably rest his head on the kitchen table lol.
> 
> It seems the lovable lug (fur baby not DH) got a wee bit chilly and laid down on top of DH and his body weight was so equally distributed that all DH felt was a pressing sensation down his entire body. LOL.
> 
> We had a good laugh over that one. We have a standard double bed. I am a charter member of the chubby ladies club and DH is no lightweight either. That pup was in bed with us every night from the day we liberated him from the shelter, to the day he crossed the rainbow bridge.
> 
> Small wonder that DH had a habit of falling out of bed.....
> 
> Gigi


LOLOL!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

EJS said:


> Hope the trip to Cheyenne is a pleasant one. You will be there and back before reading this most likely or I would have you give my hometown a big hello for me.
> EJ


I'll be heading through there again next week so I'll give it a big wave and hello for you then.


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> "Night all. Will explain -- my eye sight is shot, sorry, took sleeping pill -- cant think. I have some news, he rang at 12:25. Must go to bed, less talk." this is what Julie said.
> 
> Zoe


Lol! That's how I translated also.


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> ~~~post pictures. What kind of yarn do you use for the bags? Carol il/oh


Mostly mercenized cotton, but I have a couple patterns I've seen that use handcrafters cotton. Will do.


----------



## Poledra65

jomacoy said:


> Yes. Happy Birthday Kati! Hope your day is a great one.


Oh! That's what I forgot to post this morning. Happy Birthday Kati!!


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Caren, it's my 2 sisters and my mother along with me. It was at the wedding of the niece who had the baby girl at 5:30am this morning. All is well and Karen, my sis, is doing the happy dance, I'm sure.


Great looking 'gals'!! I know your sis is happy.
My Great niece who I made the baby jackets for that I posted, just said on FB that she was having contractions 3 min. apart. But it was just a preview and not labor. I told her it sounded like labor to me. I think she's over due by a few days.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Caren, it's my 2 sisters and my mother along with me. It was at the wedding of the niece who had the baby girl at 5:30am this morning. All is well and Karen, my sis, is doing the happy dance, I'm sure.


Great looking 'gals'!! I know your sis is happy.
My Great niece who I made the baby jackets for that I posted, just said on FB that she was having contractions 3 min. apart. But it was just a preview and not labor. I told her it sounded like labor to me. I think she's over due by a few days.
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> Great looking 'gals'!! I know your sis is happy.
> My Great niece who I made the baby jackets for that I posted, just said on FB that she was having contractions 3 min. apart. But it was just a preview and not labor. I told her it sounded like labor to me. I think she's over due by a few days.
> JuneK


With my son (who was also overdue), I started and stopped twice before I had him! Leave it to a fella to be difficult. My girls just got the show on the road fast (they were all early). LOL


----------



## Spider

Angora, love your new avatar. Wonderful looking group!!
Congratulations on the new baby in the family.


----------



## budasha

Designer1234 said:


> I do the same thing. Another thing I do - is freeze ripe bananas and when I have 6 I make Banana nut loaf.


I've done this too but sometimes I just snack on the banana.


----------



## budasha

jknappva said:


> Onthewingsofadove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All:
> I have just returned from London (Ontario) and I will update on my health situation at a more opportune time . Not quite as bad as we all feared.
> 
> So glad to hear from you. We were all concerned when we didn't hear from you for so long.
> Delighted to hear that your health situation is not as bad as you thought.
> Hugs,
> JuneK
> 
> 
> 
> I second that : thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love the pictures and it's great that you have this special one as your avatar.



Angora1 said:


> I wanted to say thank you for all the remarks on the photos. Was hoping mom had some in the boxes of me when I was little, but I thought she had given them all to me and they were gone.
> 
> Most importantly, there is information in there on when some of the relatives immigrated to the States and Canada. So funny, the name is spelled 3 different ways for 3 branches. I have heard that it depended on who registered you when you came through Ellis Island and then some went in through Canada so accounts for our different spellings.


----------



## budasha

pacer said:


> Okay Gwen, you need to let Marianne know that she needs to see this post. I am attempting to display Matthew's first commissioned drawing which he just finished. Hope everyone enjoys this as well.


Wow..he is very talented. Great drawing.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Yea....new baby girl has arrived and she's going to love that blanket...have you posted the stats? height? weight?



Angora1 said:


> Thanks Caren, it's my 2 sisters and my mother along with me. It was at the wedding of the niece who had the baby girl at 5:30am this morning. All is well and Karen, my sis, is doing the happy dance, I'm sure.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Same with our son---he was 35. Daughter was 29 when she had our DGS.



KateB said:


> Luke's dad, my older DS, was 34 when the wee one was born, so don't give up hope!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sounds like real labor to me if they're consistently at 3 minutes apart.



jknappva said:


> Great looking 'gals'!! I know your sis is happy.
> My Great niece who I made the baby jackets for that I posted, just said on FB that she was having contractions 3 min. apart. But it was just a preview and not labor. I told her it sounded like labor to me. I think she's over due by a few days.
> JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

Chocolate crescent rolls for a snack tonight - I also made one with berry jam and fresh blueberrie, one with marshmallow fluff and chocolate chips, one with peanut butter and banana and the rest plain. Should be interesting to see what we bite into...you can only tell the berry ones.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I think that we are often more likely to think outside the box....


Ezenby said:


> so clever....DH is amazed at females...using our what if"


----------



## AZ Sticks

Good for her!!!


Ezenby said:


> when my sister moved she had the three piles. The donated items was hugh but went to the church for their yard sale...yipee for her.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Love you Girl!!!


Pontuf said:


> I'm so tired ii am going to sleep. Another MRI early tomorrow and then the neurologist.
> Off tuesday. Another MRI on wednesday and consult with surgeon. Surgery on friday. night in ICU and then back home
> 
> 
> XO
> pontuf


----------



## Pup lover

Angora1 said:


> What an interesting story. It might well be true when he said if it had been a boy they'd have gotten nothing. LOL You were a gift to them and to us. :thumbup:


Love your pictures and your new avatar


----------



## AZ Sticks

I couldn't be bothered to peel and rearrange - I just used mine as a paperweight!


NanaCaren said:


> Hi, I never had luck with them myself. Mum got my brother one when they first came out. He figured it out in less than ten minutes. I was a peel and rearrange girl too. :roll:


----------



## AZ Sticks

How lucky for you to have so many miracles in such a short time frame!!!


Kathleendoris said:


> I mentioned earlier that we had had a new arrival in the family: my nephew and his partner have a little boy. As knitters, we all know that the arrival of a new baby is an important knitting event. Over the past couple of years, I have been trying to build up a stash of knitted blankets to present to newborn family and friends. It began when my daughter was expecting about 20 months ago. As she did not know the gender of the baby, I made a pink version and a blue version. As the blue turned out to be what was needed, I gave the pink one to a friend for her new granddaughter. In no time at all, we then found out that my niece was expecting a little girl, so that was easy! Then we were told that her brother's partner was pregnant, but they preferred no to know the sex of the baby, so I started again on a blue version and a pink. Meanwhile, my daughter announced that number 2 was due in January! I have completed a pink blanket and a blue blanket, but now find that not only is my great-nephew in need of a blue one, but that the baby due in the new year is also a boy! So, I need to get back to the needles and produce another blanket before mid-January. The master plan had been to avoid this sort of panic by always having something at the ready, but the babies are coming so fast that I can't keep up!


----------



## 5mmdpns

AZ Sticks said:


> I couldn't be bothered to peel and rearrange - I just used mine as a paperweight!


lol, and my brother took mine as he wore his right out! hahah, I never did figure it out. I don't think my life was any poorer because of it!!!! I survived and became a knitter.................. Zoe


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> He delivered it today and the lady just loved it> The money he earned will be his Christmas shopping money for this year. He likes to shop with his own money so this is ideal.


~~~A great deal on many levels! Tell him we're all proud of him! Hope he will come to the KAP....with drawings to sell? I think he would find a ready market! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> Here is a shawl I just love. I hope it shows up ok???
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/begonia-swirl
> 
> I wonder how they got the yarn to fade from white to green like that on the border. Hmmmm, the way it is dyed?
> Not sure where I found this. Probably saw one on here or regular KP but love this yarn.


~~~SO gorgeous!!! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> Don't look to hard. He forgot to do it so he did his initials when he delivered the drawing today. He ended up putting his initials in the toe nail on the left side of the drawing. Glad you enjoyed it. He worked so hard on that drawing and never got impatient which is a huge blessing.


~~~Do you make copies of his work? Does he ever work in color, or think of coloring his drawings? 
:?:


----------



## Spider

Gods blessings Pontuf!! Thinking and praying for you!!,


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> I didn't get a grandchild till later either. My son was 35 when he had his first. The only thing I regret is that I'm not younger to enjoy them. Harder keeping up for sure.


~~~That's my worry. oh well....it's not my decision. I know my DS is talking about it.....the nephew we know is also talking about it.....the 2 girls? No comments from them! Hmmmm? curious :?: ;-)


----------



## Railyn

I liked playing with Rubic's cube and had several. I got a book of solutions and did it many times. I couldn't solve it without the book but that didn't bother me. When I was in high school, my much loved home economics teacher taught me how to read directions and that his put me in good sted many times. Sometimes my ego gets in the way and I get in over my head. Thankfully, I am not afraid of failure.


----------



## kehinkle

Spider said:


> Angora, love your new avatar. Wonderful looking group!!
> Congratulations on the new baby in the family.


Ditto from me, too.


----------



## Sorlenna

cmaliza said:


> ~~~That's my worry. oh well....it's not my decision. I know my DS is talking about it.....the nephew we know is also talking about it.....the 2 girls? No comments from them! Hmmmm? curious :?: ;-)


DD always said she never wanted any--then when she was 27, she changed her mind and gave me two GC. Who knows what could happen? Never give up hope! :mrgreen:


----------



## Grannypeg

Julie, thanks for the wonderful opening of a new TP.

I have been missing for about 10 days. I now have gout in both feet and am hobbling around as best I can on crutches.
My mother was born minus one hip joint so one leg was shorter than the other. As she got older she had many problems with that hip and with her feet. She always said nothing was worse than having something wrong with your feet. I think she was right.

Julie - so sorry you have been treated in such a unchristian way. I hope you find peace in what decision you make. I am only on page 4 of this week's TP, so I shall have to read ahead

Gagesmom - congratulations on selling the house. I am praying you will find something in your own area that is suitable.

Prayers being said and good vibes being sent for all who need or have requested them.

Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary to anyone I have missed. 

I hope to catch up on this KP tomorrow or the next day.

Peggy


----------



## Sorlenna

Grannypeg said:


> I have been missing for about 10 days. I now have gout in both feet and am hobbling around as best I can on crutches.
> 
> Peggy


I had it once in only one foot and wowee, was it painful. I am sorry this has descended on you and send healing thoughts to you!


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> Don't look to hard. He forgot to do it so he did his initials when he delivered the drawing today. He ended up putting his initials in the toe nail on the left side of the drawing. Glad you enjoyed it. He worked so hard on that drawing and never got impatient which is a huge blessing.


BE PROUD :!: BE PROUD :!: Don't you just love it when your kid is successful :!: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It just fills your heart, eh?


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> Luke's dad, my older DS, was 34 when the wee one was born, so don't give up hope!


~~~Thanks....hangin' in there & hopin'! My daughter did marry a guy with 3 kids already...but they are all teenagers! They don't need baby blankets, booties, or sleep sacks.   What do you knit for a 13 y/o? :?: :?: :| Carol il/oh


----------



## Gweniepooh

Happy Birthday HandyFamily! Sorry the wishes are late!!!

Daralene LOVE the group photo in your avatar. That must be your mom (beautiful white hair); you look just like her in your smiles; beautiful women...all of you!


----------



## Grannypeg

Gwen - so happy to hear that things have worked out
insurance wise and your surgery will go ahead on the 30th.


----------



## Gweniepooh

scarves, hats, bags/purses, headbands, bracelets, backpacks...my 13 yo GD makes all of the above plus stuffed animals...never too old for a stuffed animal!


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks....hangin' in there & hopin'! My daughter did marry a guy with 3 kids already...but they are all teenagers! They don't need baby blankets, booties, or sleep sacks.   What do you knit for a 13 y/o? :?: :?: :| Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> Mostly mercenized cotton, but I have a couple patterns I've seen that use handcrafters cotton. Will do.


~~~ok.....here comes my "noviceness" to the fore....what is the difference between mercerized and handcrafters? How does each react to being a bag? To working with & knitting with? I am interested in trying to make a bag....where to start.
 Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> Great looking 'gals'!! I know your sis is happy.
> My Great niece who I made the baby jackets for that I posted, just said on FB that she was having contractions 3 min. apart. But it was just a preview and not labor. I told her it sounded like labor to me. I think she's over due by a few days.
> JuneK


~~~That makes you a GREAT Aunt, right :?: 
I remember my dad (an old fashioned doctor, made house calls, carried a BIG black bag with all kinds of stuff inside) got SO excited whenever he heard someone was pregnant! I always reget he never got to know his grandkids. He would have been a fantastic grandpa! I hope he is looking down and is proud.
Carol il/oh


----------



## Pup lover

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks....hangin' in there & hopin'! My daughter did marry a guy with 3 kids already...but they are all teenagers! They don't need baby blankets, booties, or sleep sacks.   What do you knit for a 13 y/o? :?: :?: :| Carol il/oh


Dead fish hat?


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Dead fish hat?


I am going for Angry Bird hats.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> scarves, hats, bags/purses, headbands, bracelets, backpacks...my 13 yo GD makes all of the above plus stuffed animals...never too old for a stuffed animal!


ummmm...he is a boy...lives in Miami Beach....backpack? I'm wondering about the bags that Poledra is making? Not sure.....Miami just doesn't fit with socks, mittens, sweaters, scarves, etc. oh well.... :?


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> Dead fish hat?


PERFECT! Do you have a pattern? He loves to fish....this would be great. :thumbup: :thumbup: If you have info...please send it to me! I'm excited...now....do I have th eskill to knit it?
Carol il/oh


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Great looking 'gals'!! I know your sis is happy.
> My Great niece who I made the baby jackets for that I posted, just said on FB that she was having contractions 3 min. apart. But it was just a preview and not labor. I told her it sounded like labor to me. I think she's over due by a few days.
> JuneK


How exciting. May she have a safe delivery and a beautiful healthy baby whenever she has it.


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ok.....here comes my "noviceness" to the fore....what is the difference between mercerized and handcrafters? How does each react to being a bag? To working with & knitting with? I am interested in trying to make a bag....where to start.
> Carol il/oh


I didn't know the exact differences either so looked them up for us. Here is a great site that tells it. 
http://knitting.about.com/od/yarn/f/mercerized.htm

Ravelry has a ton of great free patterns, just put in market bags and pages full pop up. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Yea....new baby girl has arrived and she's going to love that blanket...have you posted the stats? height? weight?


Moriah Lael are the first and middle names. She is married into a Mennonite family and may be a Mennonite name?? 7 lbs. 14 oz. Born at 5:06 am.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I am going for Angry Bird hats.


There you are, was getting a bit worried.


----------



## Poledra65

Here you go Carol
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fish-hat-dead-or-alive
They are a blast to make.


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> lol, and my brother took mine as he wore his right out! hahah, I never did figure it out. I don't think my life was any poorer because of it!!!! I survived and became a knitter.................. Zoe


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grannypeg said:


> Julie, thanks for the wonderful opening of a new TP.
> 
> I have been missing for about 10 days. I now have gout in both feet and am hobbling around as best I can on crutches.
> My mother was born minus one hip joint so one leg was shorter than the other. As she got older she had many problems with that hip and with her feet. She always said nothing was worse than having something wrong with your feet. I think she was right.
> 
> Julie - so sorry you have been treated in such a unchristian way. I hope you find peace in what decision you make. I am only on page 4 of this week's TP, so I shall have to read ahead
> 
> Gagesmom - congratulations on selling the house. I am praying you will find something in your own area that is suitable.
> 
> Prayers being said and good vibes being sent for all who need or have requested them.
> 
> Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary to anyone I have missed.
> 
> I hope to catch up on this KP tomorrow or the next day.
> 
> Peggy


So painful. Hope they can help you!!!


----------



## Pup lover

cmaliza said:


> PERFECT! Do you have a pattern? He loves to fish....this would be great. :thumbup: :thumbup: If you have info...please send it to me! I'm excited...now....do I have th eskill to knit it?
> Carol il/oh


Poledra posted a link to the pattern and theres nothing you cant do!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thank you so much for the lovely comments on my avatar and pictures I found from my childhood...and on. It is so much fun sharing things here. Never thought I would have any pictures to share from my childhood.

Gwenie, love your new avatar too. Mine is older. About 3 or 4 yrs. ago.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra, I always love the patterns you post. Such beautiful projects. Thank you for taking the time to do that. And thanks to all who take the time to share their lives, patterns, etc. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Spider

Angora1 said:


> Poledra, I always love the patterns you post. Such beautiful projects. Thank you for taking the time to do that. And thanks to all who take the time to share their lives, patterns, etc. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Totally agree.


----------



## kehinkle

Just found out that my niece and nephews stepfather is ib John Hopkins on life support. Please pray for my ex SIL and her family, Pam and Mile Coulter.

Thanks,

OH	Kathy


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> Moriah Lael are the first and middle names. She is married into a Mennonite family and may be a Mennonite name?? 7 lbs. 14 oz. Born at 5:06 am.


Lael \lael\ as a girl's name is pronounced LAY-el. It is of Hebrew origin, and the meaning of Lael is "belonging to God". A Biblical male name occasionally used for girls.

Moriah (Hebrew: Môriyyā ; "ordained/considered by the LORD") It is also the name of a mountain range in Israel, specifically the site at which Abraham was to sacrifice Isaac.

Very pretty names! Zoe


----------



## gagesmom

Evening ladies. Just finished catching up. 

Got my dishes done tonight and cleaned up. Put away all the laundry I folded this morning. Just a quick vaccum in the morning and we are out of here. Someone is coming to look at the house tomorrow between 10am and 11am. I have the day off work so we will go to the bank and pay off a bill or two.

I have the two larger of the minion hats knitted. I started the 3rd one today. It is the smaller of the 3. I have to make eyes and goggles for them but that won't take long. I will post them for sure when they are finished.


----------



## Spider

gagesmom said:


> Evening ladies. Just finished catching up.
> 
> Got my dishes done tonight and cleaned up. Put away all the laundry I folded this morning. Just a quick vaccum in the morning and we are out of here. Someone is coming to look at the house tomorrow between 10am and 11am. I have the day off work so we will go to the bank and pay off a bill or two.
> 
> I have the two larger of the minion hats knitted. I started the 3rd one today. It is the smaller of the 3. I have to make eyes and goggles for them but that won't take long. I will post them for sure when they are finished.


You are one busy mom and lady.


----------



## gagesmom

My mom always says to me that I have more energy then I know what to do with it.


Spider said:


> You are one busy mom and lady.


----------



## Spider

gagesmom said:


> My mom always says to me that I have more energy then I know what to do with it.


Can you share some with me????


----------



## gagesmom

Gladly 

Has anyone heard from Julie? How did the day go?



Spider said:


> Can you share some with me????


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> There you are, was getting a bit worried.


I am ok- just getting conflicting opinions as to what I could be doing (from the lawyer etc) I think I will take Alastair's advice and back away from the situation. I am also going to alter my will so that Bronwen or the GK's are the sole beneficiaries.. Don't want a certain person getting hold of anything- she certainly would not let Fale benefit judging from recent behaviour.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Poledra, I always love the patterns you post. Such beautiful projects. Thank you for taking the time to do that. And thanks to all who take the time to share their lives, patterns, etc. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, I try to find ones that are interesting and fun.


----------



## Spider

Were you able to have anytime with him today?.


----------



## gagesmom

Spider, Julie, Kaye - how was your day? Mine was busy. what else is new there?! lol


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Were you able to have anytime with him today?.


the last contact I had was that mid-night phonecall- I am not prepared to beg any more. I have however bought a large white candle, which I will keep burning this next few days as a reminder to keep hopeful.


----------



## Spider

gagesmom said:


> Spider, Julie, Kaye - how was your day? Mine was busy. what else is new there?! lol


Mine was pretty quiet, did some knitting. Then did laundry. Tomorrow I go in for a yearly physical.had a good weekend at the antique store and still selling so they might want me to run the store for all of oct. While they are in Europe .


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Spider, Julie, Kaye - how was your day? Mine was busy. what else is new there?! lol


Oh busy running, we went to Cheyenne first thing this morning to Petco for cat food and fish food, then to Ross as Marla(DSM) is practically walking out of her pants these days, then we went to lunch, and final stop was Barnes and Noble. Then when we got back to Torrington we stopped by the garden nursery that is doing the canning class on Wednesday so that we could get signed up for that, then back to Marlas so that I could drag in her haul of stuff, and we sat for a quite a while, then to the grocery store and home. Darn, I'm tired all over again just typing it all in. lol :shock:  
Dinners in the oven. 
You are probably super busy with everything going on, but you won't get bored. lol.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> the last contact I had was that mid-night phonecall- I am not prepared to beg any more. I have however bought a large white candle, which I will keep burning this next few days as a reminder to keep hopeful.


I like the large candle idea. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> Mine was pretty quiet, did some knitting. Then did laundry. Tomorrow I go in for a yearly physical.had a good weekend at the antique store and still selling so they might want me to run the store for all of oct. While they are in Europe .


Wonderful!! It's so great that you are able to be doing something that you so obviously enjoy. So happy for that. 
:-D :thumbup:


----------



## jomacoy

kehinkle said:


> Just found out that my niece and nephews stepfather is ib John Hopkins on life support. Please pray for my ex SIL and her family, Pam and Mile Coulter.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> OH	Kathy


Done.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I like the large candle idea. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## jomacoy

Hello to all. Have caught up. Sending Prayers and hugs for all. Will see how far behind I am in the morning. Good night/morning. Jo


----------



## Spider

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:


Are you doing ok??? Been thinking about you all day.if you need to vent , we are here.


----------



## gagesmom

I have been thinking about you too Julie.


Spider said:


> Are you doing ok??? Been thinking about you all day.if you need to vent , we are here.


----------



## Poledra65

Kathy, prayers on their way.


----------



## sassafras123

Julie, thinking of you. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## Railyn

Julie, prayers for your peace and comfort with your decision.


----------



## gagesmom

Off to bed, night everyone. Will talk to you tomorrow.

Hugs and happiness to all of you.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Off to bed, night everyone. Will talk to you tomorrow.
> 
> Hugs and happiness to all of you.


Back at 'cha. Sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65

LOL!!! Wish I had thought of this. :twisted:


----------



## Poledra65

Well, it's been a long day so I'm off to bed, I'll see you all in then morning. Have a great night, Julie, have a great afternoon/evening. 
Hugs, prayers for health, healing, happiness, and less stress.


----------



## pacer

Pontuf said:


> I'm so tired ii am going to sleep. Another MRI early tomorrow and then the neurologist.
> Off tuesday. Another MRI on wednesday and consult with surgeon. Surgery on friday. night in ICU and then back home
> 
> 
> XO
> pontuf


I will pray that all goes well so that you can enjoy life once again. Get a few wips ready for the recovery time period. Keep us posted as you know we will be sitting on pins and needles while praying and asking if anyone has heard how you are doing.


----------



## pacer

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Do you make copies of his work? Does he ever work in color, or think of coloring his drawings?
> :?:


I don't make copies of all of his drawings, but I have made cards out of quite a few of his drawings. He prefers to work with pencil. Color still overwhelms him and I prefer to avoid the nervous breakdowns that seem to happen when he can't cope. His drawings are awesome as they are so I don't push the issue of using color. Believe it or not, but things with hair really bother him. He gets headaches sometimes when he has to draw fur. I will have to let him know that he should have a collection of drawings to bring to KAP. Maybe even some yarn bowls made in his ceramics class. Have to see how mine turns out first.


----------



## Sorlenna

I'm heading off to bed my own self--lots to do tomorrow.

Until we meet again, Hugs & Blessings to all.


----------



## pacer

Just catching up before heading to bed. Another long day, but I have my focus on next week when I get to see Rookieretire, Puplover and CMaliza. Get some knitting done and some visiting and then off to join up with my DB and SIL to go camping in a very nice RV. I will have 5 days off from work and housework so that will be awesome. 

Thanks for the many compliments on Matthew's drawing. This is the only place we have posted the picture. He was so eager to deliver it and I had to ask him if we could share it with my knitting friends so he stayed with me until he saw it posted successfully. He knows you are special people to me and he knows I had a wonderful time at KAP. 

I am getting tired so I am heading to bed for a bit of rest. Take care.


----------



## Lurker 2

Been a sort of nothing day today, apart from that extremely early phonecall. The lawyer wanted to rush in with a phone call to Lupe- but I could only see that having a negative result so I did not give him her number. I did see my friend Stella who does my bloods- she bought me lunch and gave me a ride home- with the offer of helping with the shopping in future- she is from a well known East-coast family, ex Army and really staunch. Tends to agree with Alastair that I am better out of the situation.
I will continue to light the candle I bought today, for as long as it lasts. It is good- I have a safe place for it that I can see from the laptop. 
BTW people it is Sam's birthday today
Happy birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday dear Sam
Happy Birthday to you!

Also thanks to Spider, Melody (Gagesmom) Joy (Sassafras) Railyn, and Kaye (Poledra) who have all expressed concern.
Hugs and good wishes back to everyone!


----------



## Glennys 2

Happy Birthday Sam.


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone... havent really read anything yet except its Sams birthday....

SAM Happy Birthday!!!  

Here are a couple of photos of plants.... cottage area down the back yard and a red azalea..thats never looked so good! 

Hi Julie.. I need to read back to see whats happening now.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... havent really read anything yet except its Sams birthday....
> 
> SAM Happy Birthday!!!
> 
> Here are a couple of photos of plants.... cottage area down the back yard and a red azalea..thats never looked so good!
> 
> Hi Julie.. I need to read back to see whats happening now.


The plants look so lovely.
There is not much happening in my life- other than that I need to be strong in myself, and that I am very grateful to those who are proving to be my friends!


----------



## sugarsugar

I see i missed Handy Familiy's birthday  

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HANDY FAMILY... I hope you had a great day


----------



## 5mmdpns

A very happy birthday to you Sam. I hope you get your computer fixed and you can read all our birthday wishes for you! Most of all, we miss you and your postings here! Zoe


----------



## AZ Sticks

Happy birthday Sam! I hope that it is wonderful!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... havent really read anything yet except its Sams birthday....
> 
> SAM Happy Birthday!!!
> 
> Here are a couple of photos of plants.... cottage area down the back yard and a red azalea..thats never looked so good!
> 
> Hi Julie.. I need to read back to see whats happening now.


Such a pretty display! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> We were posting photos of ourselves as children. I didn't have any with all my moves over the years, sentimental things got lost, but mom had me going through boxes of things so I brought them home to go through them and lo and behold. Pictures of me, so I didn't manage to lose all of them. See, I was thin once.... :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Great photos!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Lurker 2 said:


> Been a sort of nothing day today, apart from that extremely early phonecall. The lawyer wanted to rush in with a phone call to Lupe- but I could only see that having a negative result so I did not give him her number. I did see my friend Stella who does my bloods- she bought me lunch and gave me a ride home- with the offer of helping with the shopping in future- she is from a well known East-coast family, ex Army and really staunch. Tends to agree with Alastair that I am better out of the situation.
> I will continue to light the candle I bought today, for as long as it lasts. It is good- I have a safe place for it that I can see from the laptop.
> BTW people it is Sam's birthday today
> Happy birthday to you
> Happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday dear Sam
> Happy Birthday to you!
> 
> Also thanks to Spider, Melody (Gagesmom) Joy (Sassafras) Railyn, and Kaye (Poledra) who have all expressed concern.
> Hugs and good wishes back to everyone!


Hi Julie - hope your day proves to be productive. I've been wondering how you're holding up- luv-AZ


----------



## sugarsugar

AZ Sticks said:


> Such a pretty display! Thank you for sharing!


 :thumbup: How are you both?


----------



## Railyn

Happy Birthday Sam. Enjoy your day very much!


----------



## Marikayknits

Happy Birthday Sam! Hope to see you back soon.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> The plants look so lovely.
> There is not much happening in my life- other than that I need to be strong in myself, and that I am very grateful to those who are proving to be my friends!


(((((((HUGS)))))))))


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Julie - hope your day proves to be productive. I've been wondering how you're holding up- luv-AZ


Determined that I will keep that glass half full, and was it Zoe who suggested that the rest of the KTP would fill it to the top?
I have coped 10 months on my own- and in many ways worse I was two years on my own when my girls were fostered (because they refused to live with their father as the courts were trying to say they should), I came through that- so I can survive this.I am so glad I have my little companion, and important too is that Bronwen understands that. With love to all the 'family'.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> (((((((HUGS)))))))))


Thanks Cathy! and hugs for you! It was lovely to see your spring flowers- the blossom trees around are all in flower- mind you this storm will knock a lot of the blossoms to pieces.


----------



## martina

Happy Birthday Sam.
Glad to hear that you are still coping and have decided to take a back seat, and just wait and see.
Prayers for all requesting them. 
A waiting in for the boiler service man for me today.so some reading this a.m. ,then tidying this afternoon.
Take care all.


----------



## Spider

Happy Birthday,Sam!!!!! We miss you.


----------



## oddball

Lurker 2 said:


> I am ok- just getting conflicting opinions as to what I could be doing (from the lawyer etc) I think I will take Alastair's advice and back away from the situation. I am also going to alter my will so that Bronwen or the GK's are the sole beneficiaries.. Don't want a certain person getting hold of anything- she certainly would not let Fale benefit judging from recent behaviour.


Love and hugs to you Julie in all your decision making. Just know that everyone here will be behind you in whatever way you go.xxxx


----------



## oddball

Happy Birthday Sam. Hope you are thoroughly spoilt by your family. You deserve it . xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from misty Surrey. Quite appropriate for the first day of autumn.

Sending peaceful and healing vibes to those who need them ands lots of hugs to everyone.

I'm off to physio for my knee and then to my sewing group. I am so far behind on catch up, will try and get 'with it' this evening.

Meanwhile Tuesday photos......


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> I was hoping I had not hit send- my apologies for the drug induced message trying to say Fale had woken me calling around 12-25 am when I had taken the pill a good hour earlier- my memory is that I spoke logically to him- sure hope so!
> 
> At least I have woken feeling refreshed.


So glad you have woken up refreshed Julie. It's quite worrying when you get a message like that!


----------



## PurpleFi

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR SAM
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!



Hope you are feeling better, wer miss you xxxx


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from misty Surrey. Quite appropriate for the first day of autumn.
> 
> Sending peaceful and healing vibes to those who need them ands lots of hugs to everyone.
> 
> I'm off to physio for my knee and then to my sewing group. I am so far behind on catch up, will try and get 'with it' this evening.
> 
> Meanwhile Tuesday photos......


Good morning, Love the mist and the flowers perfect way to start the day.

There was a mist over the pond yesterday or at least half of it.

Join the "join the catch up club" seems there are quite a few of us.


----------



## NanaCaren

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM!!!!!! 

I do hope you have a most wonderful day. In honor of your birthday here is a Sour Cherry pie, as I remember you preferring it to cake. 

My Grant's birthday is also today and he prefers cherry pie as well.


----------



## oddball

It seems to be getting more difficult to catch up lately. I seem to skim through and them find I've missed something and have to scroll back. :?


----------



## angelam

Sorlenna said:


> DD always said she never wanted any--then when she was 27, she changed her mind and gave me two GC. Who knows what could happen? Never give up hope! :mrgreen:


My two daughters were the same. Both were in their 30s - then I had four grandchildren over an eight year period - a new one every two years! Now my two sons........that's a different story. Aged 48 & 50 and neither showing any signs of settling down.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Moriah Lael are the first and middle names. She is married into a Mennonite family and may be a Mennonite name?? 7 lbs. 14 oz. Born at 5:06 am.


Congratulations on the new arrival. What a lovely name.


----------



## angelam

gagesmom said:


> My mom always says to me that I have more energy then I know what to do with it.


Would love to have that much energy. I'm quite happy to sit and knit/read/watch tv/play on laptop while the housework piles up around me. But they say when the dust is 6" deep it doesn't get any worse! So that's alright then! Would love to be one of these people who can exist on only 4 or 5 hours sleep a night. I need at least 8!


----------



## Spider

Nanacaren, I think we are the only ones in the us up. Good morning. Woke up at two and have been up since.


----------



## Lurker 2

oddball said:


> Love and hugs to you Julie in all your decision making. Just know that everyone here will be behind you in whatever way you go.xxxx


Thanks Lin! I need to get on to this one (changing my will) Find out how much will be charged for doing it. I had almost got to sleep when the phone rang, not that long ago- it was Lamatia- wondering if I had heard anything- because neither has she. so back to my addiction (KP)
Love and hugs, Julie.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I am ok- just getting conflicting opinions as to what I could be doing (from the lawyer etc) I think I will take Alastair's advice and back away from the situation. I am also going to alter my will so that Bronwen or the GK's are the sole beneficiaries.. Don't want a certain person getting hold of anything- she certainly would not let Fale benefit judging from recent behaviour.


Do to recent actions altering your will is probably best. Such a shame that it has to come to this.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> So glad you have woken up refreshed Julie. It's quite worrying when you get a message like that!


I was quite embarrassed when I read it- one could easily have assumed I was drunk- certainly I was 'under the influence'- even if prescribed. I will not be taking one tonight. I am having some Olbas tea, and when I tire again will head back to bed.


----------



## angelam

Happy Birthday Sam. Have a great day. Hope you are feeling much better healthwise. You are greatly missed here. Hope you get your computer fixed so that you can once again join in all the chatter here.


----------



## Lurker 2

oddball said:


> It seems to be getting more difficult to catch up lately. I seem to skim through and them find I've missed something and have to scroll back. :?


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! Wish I had thought of this. :twisted:


Oh I am so going to point this out to Jamie. They all name their routers for their wifi in the dorms. Might even do that with mine.


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from misty Surrey. Quite appropriate for the first day of autumn.
> 
> Sending peaceful and healing vibes to those who need them ands lots of hugs to everyone.
> 
> I'm off to physio for my knee and then to my sewing group. I am so far behind on catch up, will try and get 'with it' this evening.
> 
> Meanwhile Tuesday photos......


Morning Purple. Very foggy over here in the Thames Valley. Hope it lifts soon and gives us a sunny day, Love your photos.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Would love to have that much energy. I'm quite happy to sit and knit/read/watch tv/play on laptop while the housework piles up around me. But they say when the dust is 6" deep it doesn't get any worse! So that's alright then! Would love to be one of these people who can exist on only 4 or 5 hours sleep a night. I need at least 8!


You are so lucky being able to sleep so long! I exist on the 'cat nap' or 'Nana nap' as seems to be the fashionable term now a days.


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> I was quite embarrassed when I read it- one could easily have assumed I was drunk- certainly I was 'under the influence'- even if prescribed. I will not be taking one tonight. I am having some Olbas tea, and when I tire again will head back to bed.


Don't be embarrassed Julie. If it takes a pill to get a decent sleep then take one or maybe just half a one if you feel that would help.


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... havent really read anything yet except its Sams birthday....
> 
> SAM Happy Birthday!!!
> 
> Here are a couple of photos of plants.... cottage area down the back yard and a red azalea..thats never looked so good!
> 
> Hi Julie.. I need to read back to see whats happening now.


What a lovely garden, the flowers look fantastic.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Do to recent actions altering your will is probably best. Such a shame that it has to come to this.


The thought of the unmentionable one thinking she can come in and claim things is a bit horrible. I hope to print up the altered copy in the morning- I just followed the wording of my previous will- but now I must work out what I omit.
I am having difficulty tracing my Croissants recipe- I know it is printed up- just a matter of which pocket book it is stashed in. It differs significantly from Joe's Butterhorn recipe- not anywhere near as much sugar in it.


----------



## NanaCaren

oddball said:


> It seems to be getting more difficult to catch up lately. I seem to skim through and them find I've missed something and have to scroll back. :?


I feel the same way lately, seems I am more behind the more I read.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Morning Purple. Very foggy over here in the Thames Valley. Hope it lifts soon and gives us a sunny day, Love your photos.


Purplefi and her camera are such welcome Tea Partiers! Personally love the happy faces of the Viola, Pansy and Violet.


----------



## NanaCaren

Spider said:


> Nanacaren, I think we are the only ones in the us up. Good morning. Woke up at two and have been up since.


I think so too. I am up everyday by four at the latest most mornings.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Don't be embarrassed Julie. If it takes a pill to get a decent sleep then take one or maybe just half a one if you feel that would help.


The worst bit is that I feel hung over all the next day- one of the reasons I use it so seldom. Dear little Ringo is curled up at my feet. The radio has some jazz on, I may stay up long enough to listen to the late news at 11. 
I may ring Sam in the morning to send on all the birthday wishes- his computer is being slow to return to health!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> The thought of the unmentionable one thinking she can come in and claim things is a bit horrible. I hope to print up the altered copy in the morning- I just followed the wording of my previous will- but now I must work out what I omit.
> I am having difficulty tracing my Croissants recipe- I know it is printed up- just a matter of which pocket book it is stashed in. It differs significantly from Joe's Butterhorn recipe- not anywhere near as much sugar in it.


SAme with mine very different than Joe's. I'll have to look mine up as well, we can compare them. Have to drive the teens to the bus.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> SAme with mine very different than Joe's. I'll have to look mine up as well, we can compare them. Have to drive the teens to the bus.


 :thumbup: see you later!


----------



## Lurker 2

A significantly different image from one of the Kaikoura photographers.
I can see two ducks.


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> Intersting.....my DH just told me Oracle won again. They called it the America's Cup that just won't go away. It is fun to watch!


and in response to this what more appropriate photo is there than the boat that took the cup away? Not a brillant shot as it is reflected, but the one that shows the most of the boat. Perths port Freemantle is the Yacht Club who won the Americans Cup in this boat in 1983- a very important year as it was the year David and I got married!

Still a very important event in Freemantle- but this year they are really excited that their team has made it to the Grandfinal in the national football competition for the first time in their 19 year history (the same football I follow but the top level). And they are going mad on purple- so much so that the Council has painted a purple strip down Cappuccino Strip- a major road for coffee shops etc. Visted a few times while I was in Perth and the town had purple everywhere- and almost half the people I saw seemed to be wearing purple. One guess what the main colour of the Freemantle Dockers is? (So if you decide to follow an Aussie Rules team Purple you know who to follow now!) A local butcher made purple sausages and an icecream company has made Port wine flavoured, purple coloured ice cream. Both will sell extremely well this week I should think- all those having Grnad final parties will want some! Saturday afternoon before the game that got them into the Grandfinal was exciting enough in Freemantle- this weekend will be crazy- and especially if they win.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> and in response to this what more appropriate photo is there than the boat that took the cup away? Not a brillant shot as it is reflected, but the one that shows the most of the boat. Perths port Freemantle is the Yacht Club who won the Americans Cup in this boat in 1983- a very important year as it was the year David and I got married!


Goodness was it so long ago?!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness was it so long ago?!


Sure was- remember it clearly soon after we got married (and of course the date is everywhere as well so reinforced it!).


----------



## Southern Gal

Lurker 2 said:


> The plants look so lovely.
> There is not much happening in my life- other than that I need to be strong in myself, and that I am very grateful to those who are proving to be my friends!


Jules you have a inner strength that is to be admired. I feel that you have been given some very good advice,in that you should step back from the situation and defiantly change your benefits,so the one we don't speak of can't have any chance of getting her hands on it. I feel the less contact you have with her the better off for you . I think she is a real crappy piece of work!!!
:twisted: 
I have lifted you & others having difficulties right now, in prayer.
It's almost 5 am here. I am going to church to clean this morning. I think when I get back I need to dust,I guess when you can write your name it's time :? 
Sam happy birthday to you.
This evening i am going to visitation for a dear friend. We worked together for nearly 20 yrs,and remained close even after she retired. 
I wanted to say how fantastic the artwork was posted a few pages back,excellent work!
As always loved the flowers & garden pic' s.
I must get around and dress, don't want to clean in my jammies
Later all


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Well, as crowded as your bed was, a king-size bed would have been a plus!
> JuneK


Like this one? Sign outside a Freematle church. Again not a terribly good photo- with reflections again! But the least reflection of any.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: see you later!


I'm back doesn't really take long if I time it right. Had to get a photo of the sky. While sitting in the truck it is too chilly to get out this morning. 0c/ 32f as of right now, guess it's time to pull the plants in the gardens.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> What a lovely garden, the flowers look fantastic.


Why, thank you


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> We were posting photos of ourselves as children. I didn't have any with all my moves over the years, sentimental things got lost, but mom had me going through boxes of things so I brought them home to go through them and lo and behold. Pictures of me, so I didn't manage to lose all of them. See, I was thin once.... :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Aren't they wonderful. 
I might have some of me in a couple of days- Vicky has a CD of photos from my 50th and we think they included chilhood ones! Had an unexpected lunch with her today which was lovely. Talked about there trip to India and mine to Perth. She rang this morning to see if I was free sometime today and I was for lunch so we were able to meet up. Probably have tea with her and Brett tomorrow night as well as well as Bretts parents.


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> lol, and my brother took mine as he wore his right out! hahah, I never did figure it out. I don't think my life was any poorer because of it!!!! I survived and became a knitter.................. Zoe


I survived with never having even had one! To me, it's just a time waster. But then I'm one of those odd people who think video and computer games are a total waste of time. Not for me when there's knitting and/or a good book to read.
JuneK


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Purplefi and her camera are such welcome Tea Partiers! Personally love the happy faces of the Viola, Pansy and Violet.


Ditto :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Grannypeg said:


> Julie, thanks for the wonderful opening of a new TP.
> 
> I have been missing for about 10 days. I now have gout in both feet and am hobbling around as best I can on crutches.
> My mother was born minus one hip joint so one leg was shorter than the other. As she got older she had many problems with that hip and with her feet. She always said nothing was worse than having something wrong with your feet. I think she was right.
> 
> Yes, foot pain makes us miserable all over. Have you been to the dr about your gout? I had a spell with it quite a few years ago and the dr. gave me medication that cleared it up in just a couple of days. Perhaps mine was a mild case.
> You have my complete sympathy!
> JuneK


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> I'm back doesn't really take long if I time it right. Had to get a photo of the sky. While sitting in the truck it is too chilly to get out this morning. 0c/ 32f as of right now, guess it's time to pull the plants in the gardens.


Very nice... 0c!!! Too cold for me :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Like this one? Sign outside a Freematle church. Again not a terribly good photo- with reflections again! But the least reflection of any.


 :-D love it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> I bet she is enjoying her tour. I can't imagine anyone not enjoying a tour of the UK.


Vicky said today that her MIL is going next year- and really doesn't want to go-nothing is worth 24 hours on a plane, but her son has told them that they are going no choice! She is a real home body and can't see a reason to go anywhere other than to see family.


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~That makes you a GREAT Aunt, right :?:
> I remember my dad (an old fashioned doctor, made house calls, carried a BIG black bag with all kinds of stuff inside) got SO excited whenever he heard someone was pregnant! I always reget he never got to know his grandkids. He would have been a fantastic grandpa! I hope he is looking down and is proud.
> Carol il/oh


A GREAT-GREAT aunt! The mom-to-be was right snippy on FB last night from the concern and best wishes of her friends and relatives. Perhaps it's hormones but I won't be commenting again if it bothered her that much!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> Very nice... 0c!!! Too cold for me :shock:


Not for me it's just chilly if I wear my flip-flops/thongs. Will have to get out my fuzzy slippers. frost every where and misty fog over the pond again this morning.


----------



## jknappva

kehinkle said:


> Just found out that my niece and nephews stepfather is ib John Hopkins on life support. Please pray for my ex SIL and her family, Pam and Mile Coulter.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> OH	Kathy


Sorry to hear that. Will pray for all of them.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Vicky said today that her MIL is going next year- and really doesn't want to go-nothing is worth 24 hours on a plane, but her son has told them that they are going no choice! She is a real home body and can't see a reason to go anywhere other than to see family.


I was like that when the children were younger. I always said once they got a bit older I was traveling with or without them. Most of it has ben with at least one of them. 24 hours to me is worth it to got o the UK.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I am ok- just getting conflicting opinions as to what I could be doing (from the lawyer etc) I think I will take Alastair's advice and back away from the situation. I am also going to alter my will so that Bronwen or the GK's are the sole beneficiaries.. Don't want a certain person getting hold of anything- she certainly would not let Fale benefit judging from recent behaviour.


Well, as you know, the lawyer can give you legal advice (although it sounds from your note that he's giving conflicting advice!) only you know what's best for you and what you can live comfortably with! I don't blame you for not wanting the witch to benefit from anything you have. 
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> PERFECT! Do you have a pattern? He loves to fish....this would be great. :thumbup: :thumbup: If you have info...please send it to me! I'm excited...now....do I have th eskill to knit it?
> Carol il/oh


I did a workshop on it- go to the link under this posting and look for the workshop with Dead Fish HAt and the pattern lnk is there as well as other info. And photos of a number of different hats!


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Oh busy running, we went to Cheyenne first thing this morning to Petco for cat food and fish food, then to Ross as Marla(DSM) is practically walking out of her pants these days, then we went to lunch, and final stop was Barnes and Noble. Then when we got back to Torrington we stopped by the garden nursery that is doing the canning class on Wednesday so that we could get signed up for that, then back to Marlas so that I could drag in her haul of stuff, and we sat for a quite a while, then to the grocery store and home. Darn, I'm tired all over again just typing it all in. lol :shock:
> Dinners in the oven.
> You are probably super busy with everything going on, but you won't get bored. lol.


WOW!! You sure accomplished a LOT. I can see why you'd be tired. You're a ball of energy!!! You don't need the '5-hour Energy drink'!!
JuneK


----------



## KateB

Railyn said:


> Julie, prayers for your peace and comfort with your decision.


From me too.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Been a sort of nothing day today, apart from that extremely early phonecall. The lawyer wanted to rush in with a phone call to Lupe- but I could only see that having a negative result so I did not give him her number. I did see my friend Stella who does my bloods- she bought me lunch and gave me a ride home- with the offer of helping with the shopping in future- she is from a well known East-coast family, ex Army and really staunch. Tends to agree with Alastair that I am better out of the situation.
> I will continue to light the candle I bought today, for as long as it lasts. It is good- I have a safe place for it that I can see from the laptop.
> BTW people it is Sam's birthday today
> Happy birthday to you
> Happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday dear Sam
> Happy Birthday to you!
> 
> Also thanks to Spider, Melody (Gagesmom) Joy (Sassafras) Railyn, and Kaye (Poledra) who have all expressed concern.
> Hugs and good wishes back to everyone!


Hope things work out the way you want, Julie. I have a virtual candle lit for you. Too dangerous with 2 furbabies to have a real one!
Thanks for the reminder of Sam's b'day.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SAM. I wish your computer was well so you could join us! We really miss you.
Hope your cold is all gone.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... havent really read anything yet except its Sams birthday....
> 
> SAM Happy Birthday!!!
> 
> Here are a couple of photos of plants.... cottage area down the back yard and a red azalea..thats never looked so good!
> 
> Hi Julie.. I need to read back to see whats happening now.


What beautiful flowers you have in your garden! spring is a lovely time for gardens isn't it?


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... havent really read anything yet except its Sams birthday....
> 
> SAM Happy Birthday!!!
> 
> Here are a couple of photos of plants.... cottage area down the back yard and a red azalea..thats never looked so good!
> 
> Hi Julie.. I need to read back to see whats happening now.


Your garden is absolutely beautiful!!! I love azaleas...we have a lot in our area. All of your flowers are really pretty!
JuneK


----------



## darowil

Happy Birthday Sam- when you finally get back to us!


----------



## KateB

Many Happy Returns Sam! (and hopes that you will be able to return to the KTP very soon. :lol: )


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from misty Surrey. Quite appropriate for the first day of autumn.
> 
> Sending peaceful and healing vibes to those who need them ands lots of hugs to everyone.
> 
> I'm off to physio for my knee and then to my sewing group. I am so far behind on catch up, will try and get 'with it' this evening.
> 
> Meanwhile Tuesday photos......


Love your misty garden!!! Makes it look so mysterious!
I've never seen a white viola...lovely.
JuneK


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Determined that I will keep that glass half full, and was it Zoe who suggested that the rest of the KTP would fill it to the top?
> 
> Filling as we speak!! {{{hugs}}}
> :lol:


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> Don't be embarrassed Julie. If it takes a pill to get a decent sleep then take one or maybe just half a one if you feel that would help.


Yes take it at times- just don't be tempted to post on KP until it has worn off :-D :-D :-D
See you don't like the way it makes you feel after- what about 1/2 as angelam suggested?


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I think so too. I am up everyday by four at the latest most mornings.


We must be sisters under the skin!! I cannot stay down after 4 am! Love the early morning hours and always have even when the sun rises so much later, as it is now.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> A significantly different image from one of the Kaikoura photographers.
> I can see two ducks.


What an interesting photo with the reflections...the ducks are almost hidden!!
juneK


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Like this one? Sign outside a Freematle church. Again not a terribly good photo- with reflections again! But the least reflection of any.


Oh, how wonderful. I love that!
JuneK


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> The thought of the unmentionable one thinking she can come in and claim things is a bit horrible. I hope to print up the altered copy in the morning- I just followed the wording of my previous will- but now I must work out what I omit.
> I am having difficulty tracing my Croissants recipe- I know it is printed up- just a matter of which pocket book it is stashed in. It differs significantly from Joe's Butterhorn recipe- not anywhere near as much sugar in it.


Spend the money on getting it done by a lawyer- it is much harder to try and get it revoked. Lawyers were talking the other day about how much those who do estate work love the home made wills- they get much more from sorting them out than they ever do from those written by a lawyer. (Even the kits we get over here are easy to get wrong) And you need to be sure that someone reliable can stand up in court and say you knew what you were doing when you changed your will because I would think that it will be objected to if something should happen to you before Fale.


----------



## NanaCaren

Last night I was bored so I made a batch of plum jam to use in jammie dodgers. Seth really likes them so do I. Thought I'd take a photo of the jam for my records. this is what I came up with.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I'm back doesn't really take long if I time it right. Had to get a photo of the sky. While sitting in the truck it is too chilly to get out this morning. 0c/ 32f as of right now, guess it's time to pull the plants in the gardens.


a serene sunrise!! What a way to welcome a new day.
JuneK


----------



## ptofValerie

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR SAM
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!
> 
> Hope you are feeling better, wer miss you xxxx


And a further birthday wish from the 'family' in UK. Hope to see you back with us soon.


----------



## Lurker 2

Southern Gal said:


> Jules you have a inner strength that is to be admired. I feel that you have been given some very good advice,in that you should step back from the situation and defiantly change your benefits,so the one we don't speak of can't have any chance of getting her hands on it. I feel the less contact you have with her the better off for you . I think she is a real crappy piece of work!!!
> :twisted:
> I have lifted you & others having difficulties right now, in prayer.
> It's almost 5 am here. I am going to church to clean this morning. I think when I get back I need to dust,I guess when you can write your name it's time :?
> Sam happy birthday to you.
> This evening i am going to visitation for a dear friend. We worked together for nearly 20 yrs,and remained close even after she retired.
> I wanted to say how fantastic the artwork was posted a few pages back,excellent work!
> As always loved the flowers & garden pic' s.
> I must get around and dress, don't want to clean in my jammies
> Later all


Donna- I love your sense of humour! You also are someone who seems to be so strong in face of adversity. I have just been working on my garter stitch shawl (Shirley's waterfall) but am tired now- and will soon be back in bed. 6,000 unfortunate homes further to the north of us have no power- and there are warnings of Tidal surges on low lying coastal areas. The wind is a bit frisky, and there is the possibility of flooding- the Puhoi river is causing concern- this is one that Shirley remembers from her time here.- mostly to the north and east of where I am.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I'm back doesn't really take long if I time it right. Had to get a photo of the sky. While sitting in the truck it is too chilly to get out this morning. 0c/ 32f as of right now, guess it's time to pull the plants in the gardens.


You can just see the pink!


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> We must be sisters under the skin!! I cannot stay down after 4 am! Love the early morning hours and always have even when the sun rises so much later, as it is now.
> JuneK


I know when the time changes I still am awake no matter what. There are lots of days I'm up even earlier. That is when I get online and chat with most of my race buddies in the UK, before they head off to work. We share virtual coffee lots of mornings sometimes brekkers too.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> a serene sunrise!! What a way to welcome a new day.
> JuneK


Thank you, it is wonderful to be able watch it.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> I was like that when the children were younger. I always said once they got a bit older I was traveling with or without them. Most of it has ben with at least one of them. 24 hours to me is worth it to got o the UK.


I sure would fly 24 hours to get to the UK- love it.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> A GREAT-GREAT aunt! The mom-to-be was right snippy on FB last night from the concern and best wishes of her friends and relatives. Perhaps it's hormones but I won't be commenting again if it bothered her that much!
> JuneK


 :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> You can just see the pink!


I was afraid it might not show up, that is straight from the phone with no touch ups.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> I sure would fly 24 hours to get to the UK- love it.


I know it took Jamie and I two days of travel to get there, worth every second of every delay we had. I'd do it all over again no problem.


----------



## darowil

Now for some random shots from my trip- for all those of you online now you will need to keep coming back as it takes time to add a number! Wish I knew how to post video from my Mac- have a lovely one if I could work out how to do it.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Well, as you know, the lawyer can give you legal advice (although it sounds from your note that he's giving conflicting advice!) only you know what's best for you and what you can live comfortably with! I don't blame you for not wanting the witch to benefit from anything you have.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


It has been varying from person to person- the most important thing in my opinion is not to do something that will worsen the polarisation that is already there, that is why I would not let the lawyer ring the unmentionable- if her reaction were at all like what it was when I went to the Police, I really don't need it. I don't want to abandon Fale- but don't see that the family is giving me any option.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> From me too.


Thank you Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Hope things work out the way you want, Julie. I have a virtual candle lit for you. Too dangerous with 2 furbabies to have a real one!
> Thanks for the reminder of Sam's b'day.
> Junek


Mine is a real one- but well beyond Ringo's reach- I take it the fur-babies have to be feline?


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Determined that I will keep that glass half full, and was it Zoe who suggested that the rest of the KTP would fill it to the top?
> 
> Filling as we speak!! {{{hugs}}}
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the hugs
> Wow the wind around here is really picking up- I think I will unplug the laptop when I go back to bed- incase of power surges.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Yes take it at times- just don't be tempted to post on KP until it has worn off :-D :-D :-D
> See you don't like the way it makes you feel after- what about 1/2 as angelam suggested?


I'll try that next time- I nearly did last night- then decided I needed the knock out- really had not anticipated Fale calling after midnight.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> What an interesting photo with the reflections...the ducks are almost hidden!!
> juneK


the title to the photo was something about camouflage - forgot to write it down!


----------



## Lurker 2

Off to bed again- hope the wind settles down a bit!


----------



## martina

Julie. My earlier post about taking a back seat for a while was to you although with the birthday wishes to Sam it could have seemed as though it was to him. You need thinking and calm time. I was at my solicitors office to make my will last week and he said they get lots of business from home made wills. So the wording is is so important , particularly if you want to exclude someone as I did. They know things that I hadn't even thought of! Listen to what your heart tells you and do what you know you can live with peacefully. You need some of that now. By the way your after sleeping pill post made more sense that if I took one and tried to post.


----------



## jheiens

Your post with such admiring words about your GS and Tim have brought tears to my eyes, sweet friend.

Your Ben will likely make far more progress than many assume. The medical professionals (before even the autism diagnosis)told us that we could not know with certainty how far he could go until he stopped makig milestones. Since we didn't know what we didn't know, we always raised him as one would a ''typical'' child. Best wishes to you all and congratulations on the great news.

Ohio Joy



Never mind, I am here now! As you know, but others at the tea party may not, my grandson Ben suffers from a variety of physical and learning difficulties, loosely described as Global Developmental Delay. He will be 5 at the end of this week and recently started school, at the village primary school where his siblings and older cousin are pupils. He has full-time learning support and so far, is thoroughly enjoying it. When asked what he has done at school, his usual response is 'playing'! Last week he was the proud recipient of a Gold Star for 'good counting'.

His problems are far milder that Tim's, at least on the physical level. What he is capable of achieving, only time will tell. But it is a real inspiration to hear about Tim and to know that, with so much against him, he has achieved so much.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Julie. My earlier post about taking a back seat for a while was to you although with the birthday wishes to Sam it could have seemed as though it was to him. You need thinking and calm time. I was at my solicitors office to make my will last week and he said they get lots of business from home made wills. So the wording is is so important , particularly if you want to exclude someone as I did. They know things that I hadn't even thought of! Listen to what your heart tells you and do what you know you can live with peacefully. You need some of that now. By the way your after sleeping pill post made more sense that if I took one and tried to post.


Taking your advice on board! (and darowils) Especially as I currently have a $10,000 accident policy - don't want Madam thinking she can get her mitts on that. I was so frustrated with how my brain was refusing to cooperate last night
- but not prepared to take one tonight in case he tries to ring me again!

a big (((((((((hug )))))))))) to all- and thank you all for caring, it means a lot
God Bless to each and all, I do recall there are others who are facing difficulties! Not so very long now and Gwen should be having her operation. for instance.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Been a sort of nothing day today, apart from that extremely early phonecall. The lawyer wanted to rush in with a phone call to Lupe- but I could only see that having a negative result so I did not give him her number. I did see my friend Stella who does my bloods- she bought me lunch and gave me a ride home- with the offer of helping with the shopping in future- she is from a well known East-coast family, ex Army and really staunch. Tends to agree with Alastair that I am better out of the situation.
> I will continue to light the candle I bought today, for as long as it lasts. It is good- I have a safe place for it that I can see from the laptop.
> BTW people it is Sam's birthday today
> Happy birthday to you
> Happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday dear Sam
> Happy Birthday to you!
> 
> Also thanks to Spider, Melody (Gagesmom) Joy (Sassafras) Railyn, and Kaye (Poledra) who have all expressed concern.
> Hugs and good wishes back to everyone!


So glad that you were able to meet up with a friend, it's good to that she will help you with the shopping, that will be a big help to not have to do it in batches. 
Hugs. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Happy Birthday Sam!!!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM!!!!!!
> 
> I do hope you have a most wonderful day. In honor of your birthday here is a Sour Cherry pie, as I remember you preferring it to cake.
> 
> My Grant's birthday is also today and he prefers cherry pie as well.


Happy Birthday to Grant!!!


----------



## Pup lover

Kathy prayers being sent!!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Oh I am so going to point this out to Jamie. They all name their routers for their wifi in the dorms. Might even do that with mine.


LOLOL!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## darowil

The yarn bombing and the flowers (both at the Botanic Gardens) deserve a section of their own. So here I go again. September is wildflower month in Western Australia. They have 6.000 plant types in the state, 4,000 of which are unique to the state (I think it was only something like 20,000 in the whole world. Whatever it was a huge proportion of the whole worlds plants that are unique to Western Australia). Many flower in September (our spring) so the Botanic Gardens have celebrations in Septmeber to encourage people to visit the gardens. I think this was behind the yarn bombing- these are just some of it there were a lot of poles decorated.


----------



## Poledra65

angelam said:


> Don't be embarrassed Julie. If it takes a pill to get a decent sleep then take one or maybe just half a one if you feel that would help.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Purplefi and her camera are such welcome Tea Partiers! Personally love the happy faces of the Viola, Pansy and Violet.


They always remind me of the flowers singing in Disney's Alice in Wonderland (the animated one), so I always see my Viola's, pansey's, and violets and singing and swaying in the wind to the music they hear.


----------



## jheiens

Reply to Darowil: 

Tim usually spends a couple of hours a day on his computer, listening to music and certain episodes of a few favorite TV programs enjoying to the music played within them. He manages school time and church services and events well. 

He is 15 now and in his first year of high school. At the age of 8, he flew to my brother's funeral services with DH and me. We were on 2 different planes involving 3 different airports 2x each and he did just fine, even with the travel delays requiring long lay-overs in Chicago and late arrivals in Cleveland before making the long, late-night drive home. 

Best wishes to Maryanne and her adventures.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Birthday to Grant!!!


I have sent him the b-day wishes.


----------



## KateB

Darowil - great photos! Love that golf cart!


----------



## Cashmeregma

kehinkle said:


> Just found out that my niece and nephews stepfather is ib John Hopkins on life support. Please pray for my ex SIL and her family, Pam and Mile Coulter.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> OH	Kathy


So sorry to hear this Kathy. Prayers on their way.


----------



## Kathleendoris

jheiens said:


> Your post with such admiring words about your GS and Tim have brought tears to my eyes, sweet friend.
> 
> Your Ben will likely make far more progress than many assume. The medical professionals (before even the autism diagnosis)told us that we could not know with certainty how far he could go until he stopped makig milestones. Since we didn't know what we didn't know, we always raised him as one would a ''typical'' child. Best wishes to you all and congratulations on the great news
> 
> .


Thank you, Joy! I went with my daughter to pick Ben up from school yesterday. He came out proudly clutching an A4 sheet, which he told us was his homework. On it was written the letter 'M' in a variety of sizes and styles. His mum asked him what it said, and he confidently replied 'mmmm'. Only one letter, only one sound, but we all have to start somewhere!


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> Lael \lael\ as a girl's name is pronounced LAY-el. It is of Hebrew origin, and the meaning of Lael is "belonging to God". A Biblical male name occasionally used for girls.
> 
> Moriah (Hebrew: Môriyyā ; "ordained/considered by the LORD") It is also the name of a mountain range in Israel, specifically the site at which Abraham was to sacrifice Isaac.
> 
> Very pretty names! Zoe


Thank you Zoe. She had a picture of her taken about a week ago of her standing sideways looking down and the caption was, "This is my offering to you Lord," so that fits in beautifully with what you are saying.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kathleendoris said:


> Thank you, Joy! I went with my daughter to pick Ben up from school yesterday. He came out proudly clutching an A4 sheet, which he told us was his homework. On it was written the letter 'M' in a variety of sizes and styles. His mum asked him what it said, and he confidently replied 'mmmm'. Only one letter, only one sound, but we all have to start somewhere!


Precious, precious, precious!


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Now for some random shots from my trip- for all those of you online now you will need to keep coming back as it takes time to add a number! Wish I knew how to post video from my Mac- have a lovely one if I could work out how to do it.


Love,love, love the photos. But I really like the 'God Created...' poster! Thanks for posting them.
Junek


----------



## Kathleendoris

Happy Birthday, Sam! We do miss you, but you have trained up an ace team to keep things going while you are away. Have a lovely day!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been varying from person to person- the most important thing in my opinion is not to do something that will worsen the polarisation that is already there, that is why I would not let the lawyer ring the unmentionable- if her reaction were at all like what it was when I went to the Police, I really don't need it. I don't want to abandon Fale- but don't see that the family is giving me any option.


Unfortunately, at times, things are just beyond our control. And we also have to be concerned about our own, physical, mental and emotional health. This has already been a very trying time for you.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Mine is a real one- but well beyond Ringo's reach- I take it the fur-babies have to be feline?


Yes, they are and anything flickering, like a candle, is always so very interesting and has to be checked out!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Hope Grant has a wonderful birthday! Are you making him the cherry pie instead of a cake?!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Mine is a real one- but well beyond Ringo's reach- I take it the fur-babies have to be feline?


I have two lit at the front of the house but they are batteries. No real candles in the windows. They sure look real though.


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> The yarn bombing and the flowers (both at the Botanic Gardens) deserve a section of their own. So here I go again. September is wildflower month in Western Australia. They have 6.000 plant types in the state, 4,000 of which are unique to the state (I think it was only something like 20,000 in the whole world. Whatever it was a huge proportion of the whole worlds plants that are unique to Western Australia). Many flower in September (our spring) so the Botanic Gardens have celebrations in Septmeber to encourage people to visit the gardens. I think this was behind the yarn bombing- these are just some of it there were a lot of poles decorated.


thanks for the pictures of your trip.....looks like you had a wonderful time!
juneK


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> WOW!! You sure accomplished a LOT. I can see why you'd be tired. You're a ball of energy!!! You don't need the '5-hour Energy drink'!!
> JuneK


No, not energy, just crazy. lolol...I think that that is where all the coffee goes, I can drink a pot at night even expresso and go to sleep and sleep well, but during the day it must work as fuel, don't know how, but it must. 
That and when I was working away from home I got so used to living on 4 or 5 hours of sleep, boy did I gain wait that is hard to lose from that.  
Today and tomorrow were supposed to be my stay at home days other than knit group this afternoon, especially as DH will be out of town over night, but DSM wants to run to Home Depot in Scottsbluff and pick up the blind that they ordered for her and get my paint, screws and her a light pull, so we'll do that early around 8 am so that we can get back and meet up with the artist that is doing her paintings, and he's going to come see if there is anything that can be done with my fireplace, they painted it what looks to be a shiney dark charcoal car primer, very shiney. Now I like primer black as much as anyone, on_ a_ Classic_ Car, not on my fireplace. lol...Now I'll grant that the bricks were ugly, at least they are outside, but they couldn't come up with a better color? Okay, enough of that, now you all know what my pet peeve about my house is. lolol...so then I'm staying home, I am I am I am...lol We'll see how that goes. 
Have a great day June.


----------



## Pup lover

darowil said:


> Spend the money on getting it done by a lawyer- it is much harder to try and get it revoked. Lawyers were talking the other day about how much those who do estate work love the home made wills- they get much more from sorting them out than they ever do from those written by a lawyer. (Even the kits we get over here are easy to get wrong) And you need to be sure that someone reliable can stand up in court and say you knew what you were doing when you changed your will because I would think that it will be objected to if something should happen to you before Fale.


I agree, a simple will is not much cost wise here, nor to change one. And it shouldnt take much time as they are really just forms with pertinent information inserted.


----------



## Cashmeregma

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to our dear Sam.

You may not get to see these for a while but I know you will check out today to see your wishes.

Wishing you good health and that you be surrounded by love. You have the surrounded by love part already and now to get you and your computer healthy. 

A birthday is just the first day of another 365-day journey around the sun. Enjoy the journey!!! Here we go :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> The yarn bombing and the flowers (both at the Botanic Gardens) deserve a section of their own. So here I go again. September is wildflower month in Western Australia. They have 6.000 plant types in the state, 4,000 of which are unique to the state (I think it was only something like 20,000 in the whole world. Whatever it was a huge proportion of the whole worlds plants that are unique to Western Australia). Many flower in September (our spring) so the Botanic Gardens have celebrations in Septmeber to encourage people to visit the gardens. I think this was behind the yarn bombing- these are just some of it there were a lot of poles decorated.


Wow that must have taken a bit of knitting.


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, best wishes for a very happy birthday. Hope you are feeling better and your computer is out of sick bay.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Wow that must have taken a bit of knitting.


What I liked about this was that it was knitted for the items yarn bombed. It wasn't a case of fitting what they had to what was to be covered which often looks messy and unfinished. But these looked good. There was also a wheelbarrow which I think we took a photo of but on a previous vist and these all went onto David's computer so I need to remember to ask him to transfer them to me.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra, did you post photos of your bag? I can't see them anywhere, but as usual, I am not caught up.


----------



## Pup lover

Sugarsugar, lovely flowers! Ours are starting to die, fall is here.

Handy family happy belated birthday, sorry I missed telling you yesterday.

Sam happy birthday!! Hope that you are feeling better and you get your computer back soon!

Purplefi the white violas really stand out, very nice!

Julie, love the water picture, had to enlarge it to see the ducks. 

Caren your jam looks wonderful. What are jammie dodgers, please? Give Grant a Happy Birthday from me too!

Darowil lovely shots from your trip! Glad that David looked up at the tree as you walked under, how unusual! How lovely all the flowers are, the kangaroo paw is unusual also and orchids are my DHs favorites.

Julie, tough times for you still my dear. So sorry for that. Hopefully things will settle down soon and you can have some peaceful days.

Gwenie only 6 more days, im sure you are more than ready! Will keep you in my orayers, tell Marianne hi and she is missed!

Pontuf, you are in my thoughts constantly, praying that yesterdays tests went well and that you are able to have some peace of mind during this stressful and traumatic time. Hugs and love to you dear lady. 

Have a hair appt today, it is really bad may wash it before I go so I'm not scaring people driving down the road. Lol. Thinking maybe meatloaf for dinner, not sure yet something warm though. Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I must have missed what jammie dodgers are....do sound good though. Your jam sounds wonderful.

Our crescent roll pies we made last night are awesome. The berry one was delicious and the marshmallow fluff with dark chocolate chips was good too. We'll make those again for a quick sweet treat to have around.



NanaCaren said:


> Last night I was bored so I made a batch of plum jam to use in jammie dodgers. Seth really likes them so do I. Thought I'd take a photo of the jam for my records. this is what I came up with.


----------



## darowil

Might see if I can get the video to post- I see Kate did on the last TP.
Well it comes up with all the right things but nothing comes when I click on it. So I don't think it worked


----------



## Cashmeregma

Today is Charlotte/Pontuf's day off from all the tests. Hope you have a restful day and can find some inspiration for the day. Hugs

BobGlory, love the story about your dog and DH with the pressure on his chest. What a way to wake up. Too funny. Sounds like a special dog too.

Wannabear, so sad to hear about the problems you are having. I can't believe how many people are in dire conditions. I have a friend with two sons who would be homeless if it weren't for her friends and family. I pray you will be ok.

Darowil, love the photos. Thank you. Such different things to see and we have our own tour guide. Now to look for the other ones you posted. Found them! Just lovely. The flowers are amazing and the yarnbombing too.:thumbup: 

Well, I'm going to try and do some knitting. Challenging myself again. Want to do some fingerless mittens and the thumb is what challenges me. At least I know I did Darowil's socks, so I do have an idea of gussets. I say idea as it has been so long since I did the socks I'm just not sure, but I will be back if I have trouble for advice. Such small things throw me. Seem to have a mental block on starting this sweater and can't think why other than that I am not going to be able to just follow the pattern but have to adjust the size and then all the decreases change. This will be a trip to the LYS I think before I remove the block. My hands sure were cold at the Fiber Festival though, so that is inspiration to do the mittens. Funny how I challenge myself on things and just jump in and then it's like running into a wall on other projects. LOL


----------



## NanaCaren

Kathleendoris said:


> Thank you, Joy! I went with my daughter to pick Ben up from school yesterday. He came out proudly clutching an A4 sheet, which he told us was his homework. On it was written the letter 'M' in a variety of sizes and styles. His mum asked him what it said, and he confidently replied 'mmmm'. Only one letter, only one sound, but we all have to start somewhere!


It is a great start. My nephew has down's syndrome , he is learning to count only he will only count for his gramma (my sister). It is so funny, she has video taped him and sent it to his dad to take to the school. They all know he can do, he chooses not to.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Hope Grant has a wonderful birthday! Are you making him the cherry pie instead of a cake?!
> JuneK


No he is going out with friends. I'm sure Nix will be baking him one though. I won't see hime until the week end by then I may have a pie baked. :-D


----------



## purl2diva

Happy birthday, Sam. Thank you for making the Tea Party such a special event every week.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning - love all the pictures of gardens and flowers. Our plants are almost all gone and time to pull the remnants and get the garden beds ready for Spring. I'll get some mums and other flowering plants to have in the house.

Happy birthday, Sam. Miss you and hope you have a wonderful day...hope you've recovered from the cold and that your computer gets over it's sickness too.

Julie -- prayers continuing. You are not abandoning Fale by changing your will. Only your family needs to know about the changes. I don't understand lawyer's desire or thought to need to phone HER. So, they're keeping the aunt in the dark also about the family plans...wonder if they knew she was in contact with you.

Busy day today...time to get some more organization in this house;this time the laundry room is getting a make-over.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Caren - happy birthday to Grant!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Last night I was bored so I made a batch of plum jam to use in jammie dodgers. Seth really likes them so do I. Thought I'd take a photo of the jam for my records. this is what I came up with.


OOh yum! Taking a canning class tomorrow night, tomatoes, peaches, and pickles, can't wait.. Figure I'll try Zoe's pickle recipes after the class though, less chance of messing them up, yes, I can mess them up, over thinking...


----------



## Poledra65

Darowil, it sure looks like you had a great trip, love the yarn bombing, the boats and all,but the flowers are just lovely.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Caren - happy birthday to Grant!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Happpy Birthday Grant!


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Poledra, did you post photos of your bag? I can't see them anywhere, but as usual, I am not caught up.


No, but here are pics.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> I must have missed what jammie dodgers are....do sound good though. Your jam sounds wonderful.
> 
> Our crescent roll pies we made last night are awesome. The berry one was delicious and the marshmallow fluff with dark chocolate chips was good too. We'll make those again for a quick sweet treat to have around.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ptofValerie

Poledra65 said:


> OOh yum! Taking a canning class tomorrow night, tomatoes, peaches, and pickles, can't wait.. Figure I'll try Zoe's pickle recipes after the class though, less chance of messing them up, yes, I can mess them up, over thinking...


Can you enlighten me Poldra? When you say 'canning' do you mean placing the food in metal containers or in bottles that are further processed? Kilner jars that have metal screw-on outer lids with a metal insert and a rubber circular seal are used here but 'bottling' is a skill that isn't practiced by many.


----------



## Poledra65

ptofValerie said:


> Can you enlighten me Poldra? When you say 'canning' do you mean placing the food in metal containers or in bottles that are further processed? Kilner jars that have metal screw-on outer lids with a metal insert and a rubber circular seal are used here but 'bottling' is a skill that isn't practiced by many.


Yes, we call them Mason jars and such, I don't know exactly how much processing we do before or after, but I'll let you know what I learn.


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> Spend the money on getting it done by a lawyer- it is much harder to try and get it revoked. Lawyers were talking the other day about how much those who do estate work love the home made wills- they get much more from sorting them out than they ever do from those written by a lawyer. (Even the kits we get over here are easy to get wrong) And you need to be sure that someone reliable can stand up in court and say you knew what you were doing when you changed your will because I would think that it will be objected to if something should happen to you before Fale.


Absolutely right!!!! It was what I was going to suggest to Julie. You need a lawyer to make this iron-clad and have no room for any errors/omissions. At this point in time, Fale is in no state of mind to be able to make any decisions regarding yourself and your property.

As far as the $10,000 policy is concerned, you can contact the agency and name your own beneficiary for it. Once you do name your beneficiary, then no one can change that other than yourself.

One more thing, if Lupe does take Fale back to Australia. I would suggest you contact a lawyer and have a declaration made that you will no longer be responsible for any bills or cost of care that should arise on Fale's behalf. You do not want Lupe to ring up a sizable amount of debt on behalf of Fale and then expect you to pay for it.
I wish you much love and send you many hugs. And yes, it was me who had said that the KTP family will fill up your half full cup -- we will fill it with our love and prayers. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been varying from person to person- the most important thing in my opinion is not to do something that will worsen the polarisation that is already there, that is why I would not let the lawyer ring the unmentionable- if her reaction were at all like what it was when I went to the Police, I really don't need it. I don't want to abandon Fale- but don't see that the family is giving me any option.


Julie, I do not believe that anyone sees you as "abandoning" Fale. We all know you love him so much and have tried to keep him with you. Sometimes there are things in life over which we really don't have any control. It does appear that Lupe is pulling all the strings here as far as Fale is concerned. I would encourage you to not allow Lupe to pull your strings. Cut the strings dear, you can dance on your own and we are dancing with you!!! Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> What I liked about this was that it was knitted for the items yarn bombed. It wasn't a case of fitting what they had to what was to be covered which often looks messy and unfinished. But these looked good. There was also a wheelbarrow which I think we took a photo of but on a previous vist and these all went onto David's computer so I need to remember to ask him to transfer them to me.


That would be why the knitting fits so nicely then. I imagine the wheelbarrow was equally as nice.


----------



## Poledra65

Yes, good idea Zoe, I didn't think about her wracking up bills and I could see her doing that.


----------



## Grannypeg

Happy,happy Birthday Sam. Wishing you a special day for a very special person.

Peggy


----------



## Cashmeregma

Walked out in the kitchen and DH had a totally wrinkly shirt on. It is 100% cotton and needs ironing so I told him if he took it off I would iron it. Yes, ironing it while on could hurt. LOL He begrudgingly took it off and told me that he just considers it texture. Now we are texture ladies so I laughed and told him I just had to share this with my knitting forum.

The strange thing is, I actually enjoyed ironing it. :shock:


----------



## RookieRetiree

We have Mason and Ball as our major bottle makers. Many things can be "canned" using a hot water bath process and others need to be sealed in a pressure process; it all depends on their acid content. I use the same wide mouth jars and metal rings year after year -- the lids are use once only so that's what we purchase new each year. I made spaghetti sauce, salsa and tomato juice this year because I only had the equipment to make hot bath sealed jars. Next year, I may invest in a pressure cooker/canner so that I can do fruits and vegetables.

http://www.countryfarm-lifestyles.com/home-canning.html

It was very common in farm country where I think just about every home "put up" their fruits and vegetables from the summer harvest. Many of them also canned their meats.

I believe canning is making a resurgence of popularity with the increase of farmer's markets in U.S. cities and the better technology of pressure cookers. There used to be some severe burns from pressure cookers and even jars exploding. That is very rare these days.

One of my sister-in-law's cans tomatoes, beans, pickles, beets, peaches, apples, jams and jellies. She also freezes corn and other things.



Poledra65 said:


> Yes, we call them Mason jars and such, I don't know exactly how much processing we do before or after, but I'll let you know what I learn.


----------



## Sorlenna

Happy Birthday to you, our dear Sam! May this find you blessed with a working computer and better health!


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Caren your jam looks wonderful. What are jammie dodgers, please? Give Grant a Happy Birthday from me too!
> 
> Have a hair appt today, it is really bad may wash it before I go so I'm not scaring people driving down the road. Lol. Thinking maybe meatloaf for dinner, not sure yet something warm though. Hope everyone has a great day!


b-day wishes passed on. Jammie dodgers are a shortbread type cookie with jam filling, they are good.


----------



## Sorlenna

sugarsugar said:


> Here are a couple of photos of plants.... cottage area down the back yard and a red azalea..thats never looked so good!


WOW! Those are gorgeous! I do so miss being able to grow things. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> I must have missed what jammie dodgers are....do sound good though. Your jam sounds wonderful.
> 
> Our crescent roll pies we made last night are awesome. The berry one was delicious and the marshmallow fluff with dark chocolate chips was good too. We'll make those again for a quick sweet treat to have around.


They are an English biscuit filled with jam. I just tasted the jam on toast. :thumbup: Think "ll have to make more to give out for gifts.

Yes we make those often during the winter months. Everyone can make their favorite.


----------



## Grannypeg

I was into the Emergency Department and had excellent care and service. I am on medication, but since I didn't know what it was in the beginning, I did let it go too far before I went. I am on meds and I go my own doctor tomorrow. It is getting better, but it will take time. It certainly isn't as excruciating any more. Thanks goodness. Life is good!



jknappva said:


> Grannypeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Julie, thanks for the wonderful opening of a new TP.
> 
> I have been missing for about 10 days. I now have gout in both feet and am hobbling around as best I can on crutches.
> My mother was born minus one hip joint so one leg was shorter than the other. As she got older she had many problems with that hip and with her feet. She always said nothing was worse than having something wrong with your feet. I think she was right.
> 
> Yes, foot pain makes us miserable all over. Have you been to the dr about your gout? I had a spell with it quite a few years ago and the dr. gave me medication that cleared it up in just a couple of days. Perhaps mine was a mild case.
> You have my complete sympathy!
> JuneK
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

{{{{Julie}}}} I am hopeful that things will settle and that you will find some peace out of all this. 

And of course we will add our love & good wishes to fill the glass for you!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> OOh yum! Taking a canning class tomorrow night, tomatoes, peaches, and pickles, can't wait.. Figure I'll try Zoe's pickle recipes after the class though, less chance of messing them up, yes, I can mess them up, over thinking...


It is quite easy once you start. I learned very young as mum canned everything that didn't go into the freezer. It is fun to see the cupboards being filled with things that you have made.

Love the bags you made, very nice.


----------



## Silverowl

Happy Birthday Sam. Sending lots of healing energy and light for both you and your computer.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Walked out in the kitchen and DH had a totally wrinkly shirt on. It is 100% cotton and needs ironing so I told him if he took it off I would iron it. Yes, ironing it while on could hurt. LOL He begrudgingly took it off and told me that he just considers it texture. Now we are texture ladies so I laughed and told him I just had to share this with my knitting forum.
> 
> The strange thing is, I actually enjoyed ironing it. :shock:


LOL! Men!


----------



## Poledra65

There must be a squirrel tormenting the dogs again, the setter next door rarely barks unless there is a squirrel. The one we have is so fat, you know he doesn't miss any food opportunities. lolol I'm impressed he can jump from the fence to the phone pole, then again I guess if you have something about 200 times your size under you it gives you a little added momentum. lol


----------



## jomacoy

Happy Birthday Sam! Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> It is quite easy once you start. I learned very young as mum canned everything that didn't go into the freezer. It is fun to see the cupboards being filled with things that you have made.
> 
> Love the bags you made, very nice.


Thank you, they are fun to make.

My GM used to can salmon and jams, fruits and things, but the only thing she ever did while I was there and was able to help was the salmon, I won a blue ribbon at the state fair that year for mine, 1973 or 74. lol...So this will be fun. 
It is neat to see those jars all lined up in the cupboard.


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> And they are going mad on purple- so much so that the Council has painted a purple strip down Cappuccino Strip- a major road for coffee shops etc.


If one could work out the pattern of bricks in knitting, wouldn't that be lovely as well?!


----------



## oddball

jknappva said:


> Love,love, love the photos. But I really like the 'God Created...' poster! Thanks for posting them.
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. What a difference a few hours can make. I have the doors wide open and the temperature has reached 20 degrees and I've hung some washing out. The tomatoes are ripening and the birds are singing.

I am stillbehind with catch up so hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> The yarn bombing and the flowers (both at the Botanic Gardens) deserve a section of their own. So here I go again. September is wildflower month in Western Australia. They have 6.000 plant types in the state, 4,000 of which are unique to the state (I think it was only something like 20,000 in the whole world. Whatever it was a huge proportion of the whole worlds plants that are unique to Western Australia). Many flower in September (our spring) so the Botanic Gardens have celebrations in Septmeber to encourage people to visit the gardens. I think this was behind the yarn bombing- these are just some of it there were a lot of poles decorated.


These are tremendous- and how amazing the number of wild flowers!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Last night I was bored so I made a batch of plum jam to use in jammie dodgers. Seth really likes them so do I. Thought I'd take a photo of the jam for my records. this is what I came up with.


I love American jam (jelly ) jars- they are so sensibly designed ours always have a shoulder and you can't get the last little bit out, except with your finger!


----------



## Sorlenna

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Birthday to Grant!!!


And a hearty ditto!

Darowil, love the photos. Looks quite the trip!

Julie, I don't think you can look at it as abandoning Fale--rather it is more a case of you must take care of yourself and Ringo as well. Lord knows you have made every effort and certainly you show your love for him! I have always told my children that the only thing on earth we can control is ourselves, and I think you have shown remarkable restraint when it comes to the whole situation.

Kaye, the bags are fantastic.



NanaCaren said:


> It is quite easy once you start. I learned very young as mum canned everything that didn't go into the freezer. It is fun to see the cupboards being filled with things that you have made.
> 
> Love the bags you made, very nice.


I did a lot of canning--I felt more secure with that than freezing as sometimes, when we got bad storms, our electricity would be off and we didn't want to lose the contents of the freezer.

We are chilly this morning and I have lots to do...so I will try my best to catch up again in a bit.

Blessings & hugs!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> So glad that you were able to meet up with a friend, it's good to that she will help you with the shopping, that will be a big help to not have to do it in batches.
> Hugs. :thumbup:


I don't want to abuse her kindness- but I think the offer is sincere- I thought if I got the heavy stuff on the alternate Tuesday (payday) and asked for her help- could work out well!
Also the other good thing is the Samoan neighbour (the JW one ) and I seem to be back on speaking terms- I know I was angry at them cutting my plants but I don't like holding grudges either- much better if we can at least be civil.


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> The yarn bombing and the flowers (both at the Botanic Gardens) deserve a section of their own.
> 
> The yarn bombing and the flowers are fantastic and I see absolutely nothing wrong in painting every thing PURPLE xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Julie, sunny hugs coming from the UK xx


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> They always remind me of the flowers singing in Disney's Alice in Wonderland (the animated one), so I always see my Viola's, pansey's, and violets and singing and swaying in the wind to the music they hear.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, sunny hugs coming from the UK xx


That is lovely Purplefi, that you have another sunny day- I think this summer will long be remembered! Windy wet hugs coming from down here!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. What a difference a few hours can make. I have the doors wide open and the temperature has reached 20 degrees and I've hung some washing out. The tomatoes are ripening and the birds are singing.
> 
> I am stillbehind with catch up so hope everyone is doing ok.


It has warmed up here as well, not quite 20 but better than 0.


----------



## Pup lover

Angora1 said:


> Walked out in the kitchen and DH had a totally wrinkly shirt on. It is 100% cotton and needs ironing so I told him if he took it off I would iron it. Yes, ironing it while on could hurt. LOL He begrudgingly took it off and told me that he just considers it texture. Now we are texture ladies so I laughed and told him I just had to share this with my knitting forum.
> 
> The strange thing is, I actually enjoyed ironing it. :shock:


Lol what a funny man! I always enjoy ironing therpeutic thinking time.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Unfortunately, at times, things are just beyond our control. And we also have to be concerned about our own, physical, mental and emotional health. This has already been a very trying time for you.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


I will be able to look back hopefully and find some humour in it- or at least something learned! (((((HUGS)))))) for you June!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I love American jam (jelly ) jars- they are so sensibly designed ours always have a shoulder and you can't get the last little bit out, except with your finger!


We have ones like that it is annoying for sure. I buy the ones that are straight on purpose.


----------



## jheiens

Heads up KTP folks: TODAY IS SAM"S BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!

Yey for Sam

Hip, hip, hooray

If we sing together loudly, he just might hear us!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## PurpleFi

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... havent really read anything yet
> 
> Here are a couple of photos of plants.... cottage area down the back yard and a red azalea..thats never looked so good!
> 
> Hi Sugar, love your flowers, so colourful x


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Yes, they are and anything flickering, like a candle, is always so very interesting and has to be checked out!!
> JuneK


and of course could cause disasters! Are they moggies or some particular breed. I have always had moggies- but my brothers have between them a Seal Point Siamese and a Rag Doll.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I have two lit at the front of the house but they are batteries. No real candles in the windows. They sure look real though.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Pup lover said:


> Lol what a funny man! I always enjoy ironing therpeutic thinking time.


Well if you need more thinking time I have a ton of ironing here. I hate it!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> I agree, a simple will is not much cost wise here, nor to change one. And it shouldnt take much time as they are really just forms with pertinent information inserted.


the cost here will be a bit upwards of $140 which will probably take a couple of months to save up to do it. Time I am sure should not be a problem as it will be very straight forward.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Sugarsugar, lovely flowers! Ours are starting to die, fall is here.
> 
> Handy family happy belated birthday, sorry I missed telling you yesterday.
> 
> Sam happy birthday!! Hope that you are feeling better and you get your computer back soon!
> 
> Purplefi the white violas really stand out, very nice!
> 
> Julie, love the water picture, had to enlarge it to see the ducks.
> 
> Caren your jam looks wonderful. What are jammie dodgers, please? Give Grant a Happy Birthday from me too!
> 
> Darowil lovely shots from your trip! Glad that David looked up at the tree as you walked under, how unusual! How lovely all the flowers are, the kangaroo paw is unusual also and orchids are my DHs favorites.
> 
> Julie, tough times for you still my dear. So sorry for that. Hopefully things will settle down soon and you can have some peaceful days.
> 
> Gwenie only 6 more days, im sure you are more than ready! Will keep you in my orayers, tell Marianne hi and she is missed!
> 
> Pontuf, you are in my thoughts constantly, praying that yesterdays tests went well and that you are able to have some peace of mind during this stressful and traumatic time. Hugs and love to you dear lady.
> 
> Have a hair appt today, it is really bad may wash it before I go so I'm not scaring people driving down the road. Lol. Thinking maybe meatloaf for dinner, not sure yet something warm though. Hope everyone has a great day!


dittoing much of what Pup lover is saying- I have forgotten what type of ducks they were- but they are Very well camouflaged!
I am determined today will be better- and tomorrow better still. And thank you God I still have my little companion.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Today is Charlotte/Pontuf's day off from all the tests. Hope you have a restful day and can find some inspiration for the day. Hugs
> 
> BobGlory, love the story about your dog and DH with the pressure on his chest. What a way to wake up. Too funny. Sounds like a special dog too.
> 
> Wannabear, so sad to hear about the problems you are having. I can't believe how many people are in dire conditions. I have a friend with two sons who would be homeless if it weren't for her friends and family. I pray you will be ok.
> 
> Darowil, love the photos. Thank you. Such different things to see and we have our own tour guide. Now to look for the other ones you posted. Found them! Just lovely. The flowers are amazing and the yarnbombing too.:thumbup:
> 
> Well, I'm going to try and do some knitting. Challenging myself again. Want to do some fingerless mittens and the thumb is what challenges me. At least I know I did Darowil's socks, so I do have an idea of gussets. I say idea as it has been so long since I did the socks I'm just not sure, but I will be back if I have trouble for advice. Such small things throw me. Seem to have a mental block on starting this sweater and can't think why other than that I am not going to be able to just follow the pattern but have to adjust the size and then all the decreases change. This will be a trip to the LYS I think before I remove the block. My hands sure were cold at the Fiber Festival though, so that is inspiration to do the mittens. Funny how I challenge myself on things and just jump in and then it's like running into a wall on other projects. LOL


Pity you and I are so far apart!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sam, one more Happy Birthday song for you!!!! hahahah, you eat chocolate cake............... Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

Solved -- the rubiks cube! 




Construction of a birthday cake!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning - love all the pictures of gardens and flowers. Our plants are almost all gone and time to pull the remnants and get the garden beds ready for Spring. I'll get some mums and other flowering plants to have in the house.
> 
> Happy birthday, Sam. Miss you and hope you have a wonderful day...hope you've recovered from the cold and that your computer gets over it's sickness too.
> 
> Julie -- prayers continuing. You are not abandoning Fale by changing your will. Only your family needs to know about the changes. I don't understand lawyer's desire or thought to need to phone HER. So, they're keeping the aunt in the dark also about the family plans...wonder if they knew she was in contact with you.
> 
> Busy day today...time to get some more organization in this house;this time the laundry room is getting a make-over.


I think it is because of the complex family/not quite family, politics. I will be asking Bronwen to make sure I have a very quiet funeral, too. so hopefully Madam may never know. Don't want to inflict her on poor Bronwen!


----------



## jomacoy

Good morning/evening to all from a wet North Mississippi. Rainy dreary day here. Happy Birthday wishes for all celebrating today. Hope every one has a great day/evening. Will check back in later. Prayers and hugs for all. Jo
Loved seeing all the posted pictures. Think I need to crochet some of those market bags. They would really come in handy!


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover wrote:
Lol what a funny man! I always enjoy ironing therpeutic thinking time.



PurpleFi said:


> Well if you need more thinking time I have a ton of ironing here. I hate it!!!!


Ironing is enjoyable and yes very therapeutic. My Chrissy seems to take after me, she doesn't mind ironing at all. Strange for a teen these days.


----------



## Pup lover

PurpleFi said:


> Well if you need more thinking time I have a ton of ironing here. I hate it!!!!


Set the ironing board up in front of your windows so I can look upon your wonderful gardens as I iron and I will blink myself right there! If only I could !!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> Ironing is enjoyable and yes very therapeutic. My Chrissy seems to take after me, she doesn't mind ironing at all. Strange for a teen these days.


Yes, not sure most of teens today know what an iron is!


----------



## Pup lover

Finally went to the website for our printer and downloaded and installed the updated drivers etc for being compatible with Windows 8. Was frustrating not being able to scan. didnt realize how many things I scan and email till I couldnt. Need to do some more work today, starting back Monday ya know. :thumbdown: Oh well, probably will be good for me, know my DH and the bank account will like it. lol :mrgreen:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Angora1 said:


> Walked out in the kitchen and DH had a totally wrinkly shirt on. It is 100% cotton and needs ironing so I told him if he took it off I would iron it. Yes, ironing it while on could hurt. LOL He begrudgingly took it off and told me that he just considers it texture. Now we are texture ladies so I laughed and told him I just had to share this with my knitting forum.
> 
> The strange thing is, I actually enjoyed ironing it. :shock:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Yes, not sure most of teens today know what an iron is!


Most sure don't all of my bunch know what an iron is. Chrissy is the only one that uses it for clothes.. :lol: It might be because she sews as well or that she would help me when she was little.


----------



## machriste

NanaCaren said:


> I feel the same way lately, seems I am more behind the more I read.


There's an old saying that many of us can connect with: "The hurrier I go, the behinder I get."


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks - I'll have to try making them.



NanaCaren said:


> They are an English biscuit filled with jam. I just tasted the jam on toast. :thumbup: Think "ll have to make more to give out for gifts.
> 
> Yes we make those often during the winter months. Everyone can make their favorite.


----------



## NanaCaren

machriste said:


> There's an old saying that many of us can connect with: "The hurrier I go, the behinder I get."


That is exactly how I feel lately.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good to hear you are on the mend. My BIL has suffered from gout and crohn's disease for many years and finds that if he avoids the foods he's supposed to that his flare ups are less frequent...took him a long time to get diagnosed too and on the right meds. Glad you've made it to that point....hope doctor's visit gives you good news.



Grannypeg said:


> I was into the Emergency Department and had excellent care and service. I am on medication, but since I didn't know what it was in the beginning, I did let it go too far before I went. I am on meds and I go my own doctor tomorrow. It is getting better, but it will take time. It certainly isn't as excruciating any more. Thanks goodness. Life is good!


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks - I'll have to try making them.


If you google jammie dodgers there are lots of different receipts. I have three that I'm going to ry to see which one tastes the closest to the real thing.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam hope you have a very happy birthday and that you are on the mend. Sure have missed you being on the KTP! 

Darowil loved all the pictures from your trip. Especially liked seeing all the yarn bombing. Looks like you had a wonderful vaca.

Julie hope your life settles down soon. Such stress can't be healthy when it just seems to continue and continue. We know you love Fale so never even think you are thought of abandoning him. Agree with getting will updated. Best to you dear friend.

Woke up to headache & pain today so may not be on much. Yes, I am counting the days until this is all a thing of the past. Yesterday helped oldest DD write up her resume; want to hunt for a new job. She has done well where she is but is needing a change. Wishing her the best of luck getting something she enjoys more. Youngest DD is home today so it is nice to actually see her for more than a few minutes. I'm working away on Christmas gifts. 

Please keep Marianne in your prayers. She is having a thyroid scan done Wednesday and is quite anxious about it. She may or may not have wanted me to post this but I know she is stressed about it. She sends love and prayers to all. Her mom is continuing her downward spiral slowly; really is draining on Marianne too. Prayers appreciated.

I'm off for now. Will check back later...play nice everyone!
Oh yes...loved the pictures PurpleFi. Ohio Kathy your niece/nephew's DSF (I hope I got this right) that is in hospital on life support is in my prayers too.


----------



## Kathleendoris

NanaCaren said:


> Most sure don't all of my bunch know what an iron is. Chrissy is the only one that uses it for clothes.. :lol: It might be because she sews as well or that she would help me when she was little.


One of my daughters NEVER irons. Her husband does his own work shirts and that is all. My grandson looked at my ironing board one day and said "My daddy has one of those!". :roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'll do that....I love shortbread cookies and have a good recipe for them. But, I also have my Mom's date filled cookie recipe...where it's a soft cookie top and bottom with the filling inside. I've used it with the date filling and also with fillings using figs, raisins or pecans. It should work great with jam inside.



NanaCaren said:


> If you google jammie dodgers there are lots of different receipts. I have three that I'm going to ry to see which one tastes the closest to the real thing.


----------



## machriste

Morning all,

Happy Birthday, Sam. Look forward to having you back with us.

Julie, keeping taking care of yourself. You deserve it. Your wisdom will guide you.

I started the day back at my swimming/water exercise class. Jack feel he can be left on his own now for a few hours. The water felt SOOOO good! As did the welcome back from my dear water "mates."

It's a beautiful, warm, sunny fall day here today.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I received great news at the doctor's (oncologist) yesterday...BP is very good and I'll probably be able to go off of meds when I see the PCP early next month. The clinical scales also confirmed the weight loss my home scale shows so I have to keep up with the DASH diet; it's working very well.

The doctor is to call me today with the blood work up results and I'm hopeful that's good news too.


----------



## Lurker 2

Just a quick response here- because Zoe and I have just been talking on the telephone- but I did not want folks to think I was ignoring her posting of good advice (on page 95). What she had to say further back was very sensible- and I appreciate her friendship.


----------



## jknappva

That and when I was working away from home I got so used to living on 4 or 5 hours of sleep, boy did I gain wait that is hard to lose from that.  
Today and tomorrow were supposed to be my stay at home days other than knit group this afternoon, especially as DH will be out of town over night, but DSM wants to run to Home Depot in Scottsbluff and pick up the blind that they ordered for her and get my paint, screws and her a light pull, so we'll do that early around 8 am so that we can get back and meet up with the artist that is doing her paintings, and he's going to come see if there is anything that can be done with my fireplace, they painted it what looks to be a shiney dark charcoal car primer, very shiney. Now I like primer black as much as anyone, on_ a_ Classic_ Car, not on my fireplace. lol...Now I'll grant that the bricks were ugly, at least they are outside, but they couldn't come up with a better color? Okay, enough of that, now you all know what my pet peeve about my house is. lolol...so then I'm staying home, I am I am I am...lol We'll see how that goes. 
Have a great day June.[/quote]

WHEW!! I'm tired from just reading your to-do list. I know your DSM really appreciates all you do for her!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## EJS

BTW people it is Sam's birthday today

Happy birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday dear Sam
Happy Birthday to you!
[/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Woke up to headache & pain today so may not be on much. Yes, I am counting the days until this is all a thing of the past. Yesterday helped oldest DD write up her resume; want to hunt for a new job. She has done well where she is but is needing a change. Wishing her the best of luck getting something she enjoys more. Youngest DD is home today so it is nice to actually see her for more than a few minutes. I'm working away on Christmas gifts.
> 
> Please keep Marianne in your prayers. She is having a thyroid scan done Wednesday and is quite anxious about it. She may or may not have wanted me to post this but I know she is stressed about it. She sends love and prayers to all. Her mom is continuing her downward spiral slowly; really is draining on Marianne too. Prayers appreciated.
> 
> I'm off for now. Will check back later...play nice everyone!
> Oh yes...loved the pictures PurpleFi. Ohio Kathy your niece/nephew's DSF (I hope I got this right) that is in hospital on life support is in my prayers too.


Sending healing energies and thoughts to you and Marianne. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-205633-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

